# General Boruto Anime Discussion (spoiler-free)



## 48john (Dec 17, 2016)

​


> Following the successful end of the Fourth Shinobi World War, Konohagakure has been enjoying a period of peace, prosperity, and extraordinary technological advancement. This is all due to the efforts of the Allied Shinobi Forces and the village's Seventh Hokage, Naruto Uzumaki. Now resembling a modern metropolis, Konohagakure has changed, particularly the life of a shinobi. Under the watchful eye of Naruto and his old comrades, a new generation of shinobi has stepped up to learn the ways of the ninja.
> 
> Boruto Uzumaki is often the center of attention as the son of the Seventh Hokage. Despite having inherited Naruto's boisterous and stubborn demeanor, Boruto is considered a prodigy and is able to unleash his potential with the help of supportive friends and family. Unfortunately, this has only worsened his arrogance and his desire to surpass Naruto which, along with his father's busy lifestyle, has strained their relationship. However, a sinister force brewing within the village may threaten Boruto's carefree life.
> 
> New friends and familiar faces join Boruto as a new story begins in Boruto: Naruto Next Generations.



Broadcast Schedule: Wednesdays at 17:55 (JST)
Studio: studio Pierrot
Director: Hiroyuki Yamashita
Chief Director: Noriyuki Abe
Story Supervisor: Ukyo Kodachi
Music: Takanashi Yasuharu and -yaiba-
Based on: Masashi Kishimoto's Naruto and Ukyo Kodachi/Mikio Ikemoto's Boruto



*Spoiler*: _Old opening post_ 



February 23 update:



			
				Animeblue said:
			
		

> Chief Director: Noriyuki Abe
> Director: Hiroyuki Yamashita
> Series Composition: Makoto Uezu
> Character Designer: Tetsuya Nishio and Hirofumi Suzuki
> Music: Yasuharu Takanashi/-yaiba-




*First episode airs on Wednesday, April 5 at 5:55 p.m. JST*


________________________________________
Original post:

Welp a lot of people predicted it and it's here, guess Shippuden is actually going to end for once. You guys think it's too early for this? Going to be a filler hell unless it's a Dragon Ball Super situation where the anime can get ahead

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Combine (Dec 17, 2016)

Really disappointed in this. Wanted SP to focus on the current characters and their new relationships. And i don't get it, why? Why not take the time to do that? It's not like there's a lot of actual Boruto "canon" to get to.

After all, what the hell are they going to animate? The Boruto manga is still re-telling everything from the movie, I guess by the time April comes by maybe it'll finally be passed that.

It just seems strange to create filler for Boruto of all things when they could just as well still create filler for the current characters in their post-war time and allow the actual Boruto canon to get further ahead than it is.

Not that I'm exactly a fan of the Boruto manga either. Only thing I've really liked is the design of Momoshiki powered up looks cooler than the film design.

Manga version:

*Spoiler*: __ 








VS. Film version

*Spoiler*: __ 




 [/spoiler

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## 48john (Dec 17, 2016)

Yeah Boruto manga should pass the movie stuff after next month, meaning by April they'll probably only have 2 chapters of new content lol. It's worth noting that Kishimoto said that he plans to make the anime better than Naruto, maybe he's involved in providing the manucripts for new story arcs like Toriyama does for Dragon Ball? Don't know but that's interesting, seems evident they'll start off with some introductory stuff, Gaiden and then the movie retelling in episodes. I agree that there's so much more they could have capatilized on in Shippuden though, more post war stuff would have been cool and weird how they only decided to do 3 of the epilogue novels. But I'm interested in what will come of the Boruto anime, glad they'll likely be using the movie art instead of Ikemoto's manga art though.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2016)

Guess the other novels won't be adapted then.


----------



## 48john (Dec 17, 2016)

Preview is up


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 17, 2016)

I hope SP loses a Shit ton of money on this.

Reactions: Disagree 5


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 17, 2016)

Fuck that shit, why the fuck did they waste so much time with a (horrible) AU, pointless chibi flashbacks that taught us nothing new, random Itachi wank in the middle of the final battle, and three random choices of novels to adapt instead of the many possibilities for the blank period that are never expanded upon and never will be because now we have to deal with Daddy Complex Kid. 

Can't wait for Gaiden to be animated so I can laugh my ass off at that again, at least

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Combine (Dec 17, 2016)

48john said:


> Yeah Boruto manga should pass the movie stuff after next month, meaning by April they'll probably only have 2 chapters of new content lol.


I can only guess at SP's reasons for rushing to Boruto. The only one that makes sense is that they want to try and capitalize on the goodwill and reception of the Boruto film (not sure if the manga is doing that well?) even though that was a year or two ago already.

But yeah, I'm really frustrated by their lack of incentive to try and fill in the huuuuuuuge gaps left by Kishi in the interim period between the war and then, and instead just rush ahead with Boruto. Heck, as noted they aren't even going to animate all the Kishi Novels. They fucked Kakashi over, they ironically pissed on Itachi's story even though they've "wanked" him elsewhere, and I guess the Akatsuki novel is right out of the question. 

It'll be interesting to see if Boruto the character is capable of driving an anime. Naruto is popular because of, well, Naruto, and if he's relegated to minor side character it'll be interesting to see if there's still an audience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes...yes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 17, 2016)

That can only be good news.


----------



## TemplateR (Dec 17, 2016)

I also hope for a "Naruto Kai" from Studio Pierrot with manga-szenes, which wasn´t animated in the orginal-series.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 17, 2016)

KingForever7 said:


> I hope SP loses a Shit ton of money on this.



Even if the anime gives Kiba the screen time he never got in the manga?


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 17, 2016)

I take it this will adapt that Naruto Gaiden, you know, the one with Shin and all.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 17, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> Fuck that shit, why the fuck did they waste so much time with a (horrible) AU, pointless chibi flashbacks that taught us nothing new, random Itachi wank in the middle of the final battle, and three random choices of novels to adapt instead of the many possibilities for the blank period that are never expanded upon and never will be because now we have to deal with Daddy Complex Kid.
> 
> Can't wait for Gaiden to be animated so I can laugh my ass off at that again, at least



I totally agree. Ironically we were not rushed with having more Sharingan repeated story and Itachi story arc repeated again and again. I mean seriously why didn't we have a Minato and Kushina Gaiden for once? 

That includes with the Hyuga clan and the Byakugan that I even enjoyed the Hanabi two part episode and the bond of sisters that felt refreshing after so many repeated about the brother theme.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 17, 2016)

They'll keep milking this cash cow till the end of time. Sad.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Probably gaiden first, and then we see what happens once the anime catches up with the movie.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2016)

Guessing Shippuden ends on episode #500?


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Guessing Shippuden ends on episode #500?


I think its gonna be more like Rock Lee spin off series.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 17, 2016)

I want to see adult k11 hanging out, maybe even going out for BBQ


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 17, 2016)

Just in case for those who don't know who Dragon Ball Super works, this'll probably be the same. Both Pierrot and Kodachi (the writer of the spin-off manga, not illustrator) would get the basic plot outline from Kishi, then they each come up with their own spins of it (and Ikemoto creates alternate designs of the characters in the Boruto movie). The Dragon Ball Super anime and manga have the same plot but they do things very differently from each other. There's occasional arguments over which is canon and which is not. Should it be like Super, the anime will eventually be ahead of the manga.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 17, 2016)

Combine said:


> Really disappointed in this. Wanted SP to focus on the current characters and their new relationships. And i don't get it, why? Why not take the time to do that? It's not like there's a lot of actual Boruto "canon" to get to.
> 
> After all, what the hell are they going to animate? The Boruto manga is still re-telling everything from the movie, I guess by the time April comes by maybe it'll finally be passed that.
> 
> ...





KingForever7 said:


> I hope SP loses a Shit ton of money on this.





Combine said:


> I can only guess at SP's reasons for rushing to Boruto. The only one that makes sense is that they want to try and capitalize on the goodwill and reception of the Boruto film (not sure if the manga is doing that well?) even though that was a year or two ago already.
> 
> But yeah, I'm really frustrated by their lack of incentive to try and fill in the huuuuuuuge gaps left by Kishi in the interim period between the war and then, and instead just rush ahead with Boruto. Heck, as noted they aren't even going to animate all the Kishi Novels. They fucked Kakashi over, they ironically pissed on Itachi's story even though they've "wanked" him elsewhere, and I guess the Akatsuki novel is right out of the question.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if Boruto the character is capable of driving an anime. Naruto is popular because of, well, Naruto, and if he's relegated to minor side character it'll be interesting to see if there's still an audience.



*@Combine @KingForever7 You guys know Pierrot don't provide funds to produce the series and only get paid up front.  And don't make that much off the series, right.... TvToyko and Shueisha are ones that green light the series and ones that gain majority of the profit off the series. *

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 18, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Just in case for those who don't know who Dragon Ball Super works, this'll probably be the same. Both Pierrot and Kodachi (the writer of the spin-off manga, not illustrator) would get the basic plot outline from Kishi, then they each come up with their own spins of it (and Ikemoto creates alternate designs of the characters in the Boruto movie). The Dragon Ball Super anime and manga have the same plot but they do things very differently from each other. There's occasional arguments over which is canon and which is not. Should it be like Super, the anime will eventually be ahead of the manga.


Was it implied anywhere that DBZ super was canon? Not doing the argument, but for reference.

Kishimoto didn't say anything about it. So I wonder if it'll be filler no matter what they do


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 18, 2016)

lndra said:


> Was it implied anywhere that DBZ super was canon? Not doing the argument, but for reference.
> 
> Kishimoto didn't say anything about it. So I wonder if it'll be filler no matter what they do



Yeah, Toriyama gives them the plots of each major arc (don't think he's responsible for the slice of life episodes wedged between them though) while Toei and Toyotaro come up with their own versions of it, so he's pretty involved. He's also responsible for character designs as well. Super is a continuation from the latest movies which are canon (the anime even retells those movies, poorly). Hopefully the Boruto anime won't rehash the movie as Super did with BoG and RF. And I believe Kishi said he was involved with the anime when this was announced.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Ignition (Dec 19, 2016)

It never ends...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 19, 2016)

ChronaSE said:


> It never ends...


+ It gets worse overtime.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NO (Dec 19, 2016)

Whether they go the DBS route or start out with filler arcs, it's still gonna be a hit. ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 19, 2016)

Its gonna be going to GT route.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Zorp (Dec 19, 2016)

I didn't expect Boruto to be adapted so quickly.  The anime will definitely strike out on its own given the lack of manga material.  That might be for the best, actually.  No way do I see it doing better than Naruto, though.  What is Kishi smoking?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (Dec 19, 2016)

Zorp said:


> I didn't expect Boruto to be adapted so quickly. The anime will definitely strike out on its own given the lack of manga material. That might be for the best, actually. No way do I see it doing better than Naruto, though. What is Kishi smoking?


It actually has nothing to do with lack of manga material. Kishimoto is in regular contact with Pierrot. Pierrot probably has cliff notes for the next 2 or 3 canon Boruto arcs just like Toriyama does for the DBS anime team. Of course Kishimoto wants the anime out soon, it's incredibly profitable.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 22, 2016)

.....what is there even to animate? don't tell me they will reanimate the movie like DBS did.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ashi (Dec 22, 2016)

Why are you all so surprised?


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 22, 2016)

Basically the Pokemon DBS way.

The anime could be decent if they have villains at the caliber of Black Goku who could carry the story arcs imo.


----------



## ChosenOne1DO (Dec 22, 2016)

not really excited....


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 22, 2016)

Some of you acting like you're forced to go through with this. Naruto's story is over

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 22, 2016)

they will most likely animate: gaiden, mitsuki one shot. adn then new content. kishi is giving an interview in jan so maybe more info about in there?


----------



## Combine (Dec 23, 2016)

Not so much surprise that they're doing it as everyone expected them to, but that they're moving ahead with it so soon. Especially when the actual Boruto Manga itself is barely covering any new ground, and in fact is still only retelling the Movie events. It just makes no sense to start on Boruto when there's nothing new to really animate. If they intend to re-animate the Film events I hope they're prepared for low ratings, because people will scoff at the utterly inferior product when compared to the high quality film, and that's just on the animation side.


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 23, 2016)

Personally I would at least like some stuff with Boruto stil in the academy and stuff before immediately jumping into Gaiden and boruto. Though maybe that's partially because I think it'd be weird to start a series named Boruto with an arc that has nothing to do with him and in which he doesn't appear

And I'd expect the mitsuki chapter to be a bit away in the form of a flashback, maybe intertwined with an orochimaru filled arc, but hey


----------



## LostInLogicError (Dec 24, 2016)

It'd be nice if they took this opportunity to start from scratch. Show us Boruto meeting other kids, bonding with them etc. I wonder what approach they'll take... I was actually interested in Boruto we met in the gaiden, he seemed to have already formed a friendship with Mitsuki, an uneasy camaraderie with Sarada. But Boruto we're introduced to in the movie appears to be an obnoxious brat who's not particularly close to anyone, nor does he care for anyone outside of his immediate family, which is why his "I'm going to protect you, Sarada" resolution at the end didn't work for me. Hopefully they fix it, not having manga material to draw from might actually turn out to be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## fuff (Dec 24, 2016)

i wanna see sasuke and toddler sarada <3 or ss travels, baby sarada <3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 24, 2016)

Combine said:


> Not so much surprise that they're doing it as everyone expected them to, but that they're moving ahead with it so soon. Especially when the actual Boruto Manga itself is barely covering any new ground, and in fact is still only retelling the Movie events. It just makes no sense to start on Boruto when there's nothing new to really animate. If they intend to re-animate the Film events I hope they're prepared for low ratings, because people will scoff at the utterly inferior product when compared to the high quality film, and that's just on the animation side.



I guess you didn't read that post regarding DBS...


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 24, 2016)

LostInLogicError said:


> It'd be nice if they took this opportunity to start from scratch. Show us Boruto meeting other kids, bonding with them etc. I wonder what approach they'll take... I was actually interested in Boruto we met in the gaiden, he seemed to have already formed a friendship with Mitsuki, an uneasy camaraderie with Sarada. But Boruto we're introduced to in the movie appears to be an obnoxious brat who's not particularly close to anyone, nor does he care for anyone outside of his immediate family, which is why his "I'm going to protect you, Sarada" resolution at the end didn't work for me. Hopefully they fix it, not having manga material to draw from might actually turn out to be a blessing in disguise.


Boruto seemed quite close to Shikadai and Inojin in the movie. They were playing video games together.


----------



## LostInLogicError (Dec 24, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Boruto seemed quite close to Shikadai and Inojin in the movie. They were playing video games together.


They were close on a superficial level since they had no idea about him cheating while playing video games.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 24, 2016)

fuff said:


> they will most likely animate: gaiden, mitsuki one shot. adn then new content. kishi is giving an interview in jan so maybe more info about in there?


lol, no. 

He will probably talk more about how to draw from different camera angles or some of the same old shit. 
or how he still feel tired and can't draw anymore.


----------



## fuff (Dec 24, 2016)

Hussain said:


> lol, no.
> 
> He will probably talk more about how to draw from different camera angles or some of the same old shit.
> How he still feel tired and can't draw anymore.


ya kishi sucks at interview...so majority will be useless, plus i think he would agree hes working on the anime even if he isnt just for the $$$$


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 24, 2016)

LostInLogicError said:


> They were close on a superficial level since they had no idea about him cheating while playing video games.


Hmm I guess we'll find out more soon


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Boruto seemed quite close to Shikadai and Inojin in the movie. They were playing video games together.


Naruto was close enough to play games with Shikamaru, Chouji, and Kiba as a kid but they acted like completely hostile strangers at 12 years old.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 25, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Naruto was close enough to play games with Shikamaru, Chouji, and Kiba as a kid but they acted like completely hostile strangers at 12 years old.


Naruto's past was hella retconned

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 25, 2016)

I think most of the better Team Konohamaru interactions will happen post-movie. But I'm really hoping SP doesn't make Boruto, Sarada, and MItsuki retarded.


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 27, 2016)

I just hope this series revolves around aliens trying to turn people into plant zombies

That was my favorite part


----------



## fuff (Dec 27, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> I just hope this series revolves around aliens trying to turn people into plant zombies
> 
> That was my favorite part


uhmm...isnt that like an iphone game XD

well we know who the main villain will be it will be that kaguya arc teased guy. im not really into this whole ootsuki crap tbh

shins can be used for reanimation (the ones that died out...kabuto keeping them who...kinda mean he didnt learn his lesson from itachi)


----------



## HumbleBuzz (Dec 30, 2016)

I read once that Kishimoto wants to make a spin off about Minato's childhood, I would definitely prefer that  instead of Boruto, at least for now. Aside of that, there are a few things that if they are managed in a proper way, can be interesting for Boruto series.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 30, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Naruto was close enough to play games with Shikamaru, Chouji, and Kiba as a kid but they acted like completely hostile strangers at 12 years old.


Just because they ended up together in 'detention' doesn't mean that they were fast friends. The others tolerated Naruto's presence and he was hungry enough for companionship to accept that (but held on to the hostility).

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> (but held on to the hostility).




Riiiiiiggghhhttt

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kai D Oars (Jan 1, 2017)

Saw this on tumblr: "I wouldn’t be surprised seeing Kishimoto & the others taking the _Dragon Ball Super route _with Boruto’s anime and manga. In other words, “_the anime will actually be the one setting the canon route (with the story), while the Boruto manga will end up adapting (the anime)  at a slower monthly pace_”

Now I see why Kishi returned. He really idolizes Toriyama haha jk.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I predict (like almost everybody): Gaiden Story> Mitsuki Story> Team Konohamaru Introduction (new stuff)> Possible Boruto The Movie Rec(r)ap...sorry.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 1, 2017)

Why will the studios not allow this franchise to rest? I cannot believe that _Naruto_ is being dragged out, while _Bleach_ was forced into ending early and now has vanished into obscurity; that is completely unfair. Does Kishimoto have any involvement in this? Does he not wish to write other manga, and not be associated with only _Naruto_ for the rest of his life?

I highly doubt that I shall follow this series, since I am already spending too much time following all the other series that I currently am following, unless it has a definite number of episodes, rather than being continuous; is there any information on how long this series shall last?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 1, 2017)

If they're not doing the DBS route this going to be a massive trainwreck there's practically no new material to animate and the manga is monthly so they'll catch up very fast.

Also I hope they use Kishimoto's designs for the Adults and not the ugly bastardized versions that Ikemoto drew.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 1, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why will the studios not allow this franchise to rest? I cannot believe that _Naruto_ is being dragged out, while _Bleach_ was forced into ending early and now has vanished into obscurity; that is completely unfair. Does Kishimoto have any involvement in this? Does he not wish to write other manga, and not be associated with only _Naruto_ for the rest of his life?
> 
> I highly doubt that I shall follow this series, since I am already spending too much time following all the other series that I currently am following, unless it has a definite number of episodes, rather than being continuous; is there any information on how long this series shall last?



What's so hard to understand? Naruto has always been a bigger sell and name than Bleach. 

Also, Kishimoto is making a new series and he said he should talk more about it this year I believe. He isn't really writing this new series after all so he has time. Apparently a lot of time, hopefully he's using it to plan his new series out better...


----------



## calimike (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I highly doubt that I shall follow this series, since I am already spending too much time following all the other series that I currently am following, unless it has a definite number of episodes


Lol are you still on this?  @Kira Yamato this guy thinks he's following a lot of series!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 2, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Riiiiiiggghhhttt


Thats what made me really not understand where Sasuke gets treated as if he was Naruto's only friend when he had these guys to hang out. If I recall where Naruto mentioned in Part 2 Sasuke was the first person to notice him, like what does that make with Hinata being the first to noticed and supported him before even Iruka according to Kishimoto?



HumbleBuzz said:


> I read once that Kishimoto wants to make a spin off about Minato's childhood, I would definitely prefer that  instead of Boruto, at least for now. Aside of that, there are a few things that if they are managed in a proper way, can be interesting for Boruto series.



That made me mad about it, we got like Itachi  and Kakashi spin off but we didn't get a Minato Spin off. It feels very unfair the father didn't get much respect and never get to show the full extent of Minato's abilities.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why will the studios not allow this franchise to rest? I cannot believe that _Naruto_ is being dragged out, while _Bleach_ was forced into ending early and now has vanished into obscurity; that is completely unfair. Does Kishimoto have any involvement in this? Does he not wish to write other manga, and not be associated with only _Naruto_ for the rest of his life?



Naruto pretty much managed to keep its popularity pretty high during its whole run. While Bleach's popularity dropped hard during the Rescue Orihime arc and  started being considered as a joke to many.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2017)

Sword Sage said:


> Thats what made me really not understand where Sasuke gets treated as if he was Naruto's only friend when he had these guys to hang out. If I recall where Naruto mentioned in Part 2 Sasuke was the first person to notice him, like what does that make with Hinata being the first to noticed and supported him before even Iruka according to Kishimoto?


Because Hinata only watched him from afar and the other Rookies would go home to their parents at the end of the day.  Naruto and Sasuke noticed that the other was always alone.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 26, 2017)

From WSJ Issue 9 (Source: YonkouProductions)


----------



## Kai D Oars (Jan 26, 2017)

*Boruto: Naruto Next Generations Anime Features Original Story*

Source: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/.111500

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Platypus (Jan 26, 2017)

So anime fillers basically. Good to know. Was low key hoping it would be like DBS so the sections could potentially be merged like Dragon Ball's section without having to worry about spoilers. 

But it looks like we're getting something akin to Part I filler hell before they're going to adapt the Boruto manga chapters. Not sure if I'll be along for the ride.

@Kusuo P I changed the tags in your post so guests can view the link as well.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 26, 2017)

_*@Platypus it should be noted that BORUTO will be handle by next generation at Pierrot *_


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 26, 2017)

I'd rather take filler than a rehash of the Boruto movie.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kai D Oars (Jan 26, 2017)

@Platypus Thanks

@Animeblue Any info when the OVA comes out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jan 26, 2017)

How do we know it'll be like Part 1 fillers?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 26, 2017)

So is kishi working on it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Jan 26, 2017)

I meant that we're likely going to get a fuckton of filler before the anime starts adapting the manga (which is monthly and fairly slow paced). Think Naruto ep. 136-220


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 26, 2017)

Hopefully original story means that the anime will actually not be doing the recap at all and will be starting with stuff actually relating to the story of Boruto rather then just doing a bunch of filler with Kishi sending notes to the anime team like Toriyama does with Super.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 26, 2017)

I just hope this fails so much, HA HA HA  not

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 26, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> @Animeblue Any info when the OVA comes out?



_*Nope..not yet *_


----------



## root (Jan 26, 2017)

Why aren't they just animating mitsuki and salad's gaidens first though?    If anything, those serve as pretty good introductions to Boruto's teammates.



Animeblue said:


> _*@Platypus it should be noted that BORUTO will be handle by next generation at Pierrot *_


You mean a whole new team of younger animators etc? Or the same people that have been doing the last couple of episodes. I'd love to know who will be responsible for the writing/scripts, and if they've done anything good in the past.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Jan 26, 2017)

SO THEY arent animating gaiden???! wtf


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 26, 2017)

They'll get around to it. They didn't animate Kakashi Gaiden til the beginning of the Hunt for Itachi arc or whatever the fuck it's officially called now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Jan 26, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> @Platypus it should be noted that BORUTO will be handle by next generation at Pierrot


I see. Who's going to be working on Black Clover? Old Naruto staff?


----------



## fuff (Jan 26, 2017)

Platypus said:


> I meant that we're likely going to get a fuckton of filler before the anime starts adapting the manga (which is monthly and fairly slow paced). Think Naruto ep. 136-220



they prob will be animating that 3rd otsuki that was shown in the kaguya fillers, and he prob wont be in the manga. or ikemoto might be doing the manga based on the anime likd dbs

we still need more if if kishi is involved, and what these eps will be about


----------



## Zef (Jan 26, 2017)

Platypus said:


> I meant that we're likely going to get a fuckton of filler before the anime starts adapting the manga (which is monthly and fairly slow paced). Think Naruto ep. 136-220


Are those the episodes before Part 2 got animated?



fuff said:


> SO THEY arent animating gaiden???! wtf


Yeah, if they needed content to give the manga a chance to catch up you would think they would start with canon material like Gaiden, or Mitsuki's one-shot.

I'm still cautiously optimistic they'll do it.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 27, 2017)

root said:


> You mean a whole new team of younger animators etc? Or the same people that have been doing the last couple of episodes. I'd love to know who will be responsible for the writing/scripts, and if they've done anything good in the past.


_*The way that Date worded it makes me think it's Yamashita and company.  *_



Platypus said:


> I see. Who's going to be working on Black Clover? Old Naruto staff?


_*The rumor that is going around is that Noriyuki Abe set to direct Black Clover, so the BLEACH staff ?*_


----------



## Indra (Jan 27, 2017)

I think it depends where the story starts:

If the Anime starts off with a new story post-Boruto Movie, then most likely the Gaiden's won't be animated.

But if the anime starts with them depicted as younger than they are in the Movie (700 for instance) then there might be a chance that they'll animate the stories one after another. 

Just a guess tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 27, 2017)

So, is the series going to begin at the start of April, or somewhere in later weeks?


----------



## Suekay (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm thinking Gaiden might be done as a flashback thing, like maybe someone asking Sarada how she awakened her Sharingan or something. I think they still might do the remaining novels as well, as although they focus on old gen characters...it's stories waiting to be adapted and it's easier for them than writing new stuff. If they can think of a way to link them to the new gen they'll do it at some point I'm sure.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 27, 2017)

If we were to get fillers anyway I wish we got some more post war but I guess complaining is pointless at this point 

Doubt it will begin with Gaiden because it's a Boruto anime and starting with an arc with nothing to do with the titular character seems odd

Though considering it starts with daddy issues... would they have the balls to kill off Naruto, have the big bad revive him with Edo tensei and use him as a weapon against Konoha? So the final battle would be Boruto trying to stop Naruto himself from unwillingly causing another Kyuubi Attack... I dunno I think it could be a cool idea even if it means Naruto dies in his prime. 

Or more aliens, that's always good


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 27, 2017)

What a waste tbh.

Pierrot might animete Naruto Gaiden and Mitsiku Gaiden and afterwards add original episodes aka fillers thus it'll let the manga move on easily. Pierrot, never changes


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 28, 2017)

So Shippuden will probably end with a wedding

Who would have ever guessed

I can see it tie into Boruto through if they focus on Naruto's excitement for a family and use that as a transfer theme into the new anime

I have a feeling chapter 700 will actually be episode 1 of Boruto. Just a hunch


----------



## root (Jan 30, 2017)

RockSauron said:


> I have a feeling chapter 700 will actually be episode 1 of Boruto. Just a hunch


I can see that happening. That way it starts the same way Naruto did, with Boruto defiling the hokage faces. It would make for a nice first episode. And then a small story arc or two to start off, then the gaidens and maybe a retelling of the movie before moving into whatever story arc the manga is gonna do.


----------



## Yahiko (Jan 30, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why will the studios not allow this franchise to rest?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 48john (Feb 23, 2017)

Boruto TV anime staff
Chief Director: Noriyuki Abe 
Director: Hiroyuki Yamashita
Series Composition: Makoto Uezu

Airs Wednesdays at 5:55PM JST now, so that means we should get simulcasted episodes Wednesday mornings at around 6-6:30am EST. Surprised the slot changed. 

Excited to have Yamashita as director, loved Abe's work on YYH and Bleach too. Shaping up to be a good staff

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 23, 2017)

48john said:


> New key visual, wonder what it says. Looks like the timeslot is changing?


Even after the story ENDED, TEAM 10 wins again!


----------



## fuff (Feb 23, 2017)

no more naruto thursdays?? and now its boruto wednesdays?? i wonder what will take naruto's time slot on thursdays then...
are they planning on making a naruto shippuden ending announcement soon?

@Animeblue are those the directors u were referring to before? potential SS fan?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 23, 2017)

_*Tetsuya Nishio and Hirofumi Suzuki are still the character designer and the music composer still is Yasuharu Takanashi/-yaiba-*_



fuff said:


> @Animeblue are those the directors u were referring to before? potential SS fan?



*@fuff Hiroyuki Yamashita oversaw all the stuff that was in Road to Boruto*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 23, 2017)

Makoto Uezu did the series composition for Katanagatari, Scum's Wish, School Days, Assassination Classroom S2, Konosuba, and so on. I think most people here are already familiar with Hiroyuki Yamashita from Naruto Shippuden (322, 345, 375, 476, 477, etc.) and Boruto: Naruto the Movie, and Abe Noriyuki from the Bleach anime and its movies.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 23, 2017)

_*Some from Yamashita and Abe*_

_*Hiroyuki Yamashita: *_
_*Right now, we are preparing this spring's broadcasting. The more we go on meetings, the more I draw and write, and the more I feel it's gonna be hard to give Boruto its own identity.*_
_*So, there are two types of viewers : the peoples who expects great things from Boruto and the ones who are new to the series. If they both feel they want watch over him, that would make me happy.*_

_*Noriyuki Abe:*_
_*I've inherited the epic tale of Naruto and the souls of its gigantic cast of characters, and at the same time I awakened myself to this new era and this new protagonist's story.*_
_*This is honestly very difficult, but at the same time it's worth the effort. I'm getting numb. The entire staff is mobilized to make this interesting and fun. You can expect great things. I will never betray my fellow Naruto fans, of course.*_

_*thanx @Yagami1211 *_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## RockSauron (Feb 23, 2017)

Weird the air date changed I just assumed it'd replace Shippuden


----------



## Kai D Oars (Feb 23, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Tetsuya Nishio and Hirofumi Suzuki are still the character designer and the music composer still is Yasuharu Takanashi/-yaiba-*_
> 
> 
> 
> *@fuff Hiroyuki Yamashita oversaw all the stuff that was in Road to Boruto*



Where's Masayuki Kouda? Love his animation.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 23, 2017)

@Kusuo P Kouda is still there, Kouda is part of Yamashita/Murata team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ftg07 (Feb 23, 2017)

@Animeblue How far ahead are they in preproduction?


----------



## Platypus (Feb 23, 2017)

ANN posted their article. Mostly things we already learnt today with some additional tidbits:


> This year's 13th issue of 's  magazine is announcing more cast and staff for the  television  on Monday. The issue is also unveiling a new visual and revealing that the series will premiere on  on April 5.
> 
> The newly revealed cast members returning from  are:
> 
> ...


http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2017-02-23/boruto-naruto-next-generations-anime-reveals-more-cast-staff/.112598

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## fuff (Feb 23, 2017)

Platypus said:


> ANN posted their article. Mostly things we already learnt today with some additional tidbits:
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2017-02-23/boruto-naruto-next-generations-anime-reveals-more-cast-staff/.112598


so...kishi will not be involved with ideas or anything..its gonna be the new guy whos writing the boruto manga...but kishi supervises them...this is kinda confusing...so is it canon/kishi involved?!


----------



## Kai D Oars (Feb 23, 2017)

We should get at some point a trailer, no?


----------



## fuff (Feb 23, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> We should get at some point a trailer, no?


maybe next month?


----------



## Kai D Oars (Feb 23, 2017)

fuff said:


> maybe next month?



(you saying that feels like Itachi is poking me lol)

"Sorry Kusuo...maybe next month." haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Feb 23, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Maybe Haha (you saying that feels like Itachi is poking me lol)
> 
> "Sorry Kusuo...maybe next month."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 23, 2017)

fuff said:


> so...kishi will not be involved with ideas or anything..its gonna be the new guy whos writing the boruto manga...but kishi supervises them...this is kinda confusing...so is it canon/kishi involved?!


He's involved, but not as a full-time director, screenwriter or the guy who is responsible for the series composition obviously.  But I'm pretty sure he's on the production committee and keeps in touch with the director(s) or studio. Ask Animeblue.


----------



## fuff (Feb 23, 2017)

Platypus said:


> He's involved, but not as a full-time director, screenwriter or the guy who is responsible for the series composition obviously.  But I'm pretty sure he's on the production committee and keeps in touch with the director(s) or studio. Ask Animeblue.


@Animeblue  help us out here!


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 23, 2017)

Ftg07 said:


> @Animeblue How far ahead are they in preproduction?


_*All I can say that BORUTO is better than Sousei no Onmyouji and Dragonball Super. That being said BORUTO will still have outsource episodes like any other anime production.  Also all other project that Yamashita's pal was working seem to all complete/near completion. It just too bad that Yuzuru Tachikawa is busy with his own project.*_



fuff said:


> @Animeblue  help us out here!


_*@fuff Kishi already stated that he is heavily involved in the production of BORUTO.  One more thing the series is in one good hands, so there no need to worry. *_

_*BTW @Platypus it funny that ANN has Abe listed as episode director considering he only directed one episode out of #720 episodes. Speaking of Abe I wonder how long he'll stay*_

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Platypus (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah, thought that was weird as well. Abe is a pretty well known anime director. To say he's just "An episode director from Naruto Shippuden" is a bit of an understatement.


----------



## fuff (Feb 23, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*All I can say that BORUTO is better than Sousei no Onmyouji and Dragonball Super. That being said BORUTO will still have outsource episodes like any other anime production.  Also all other project that Yamashita's pal was working seem to all complete/near completion. It just too bad that Yuzuru Tachikawa is busy with his own project.*_
> 
> 
> _*@fuff Kishi already stated that he is heavily involved in the production of BORUTO.  One more thing the series is in one good hands, so there no need to worry. *_
> ...


thanks for the info!!!!!

i dunno if i asked this in the past (maybe i did?) but how are u getting this top secret info?? do u know the studio/animators in person or something? if ur ok answering this that is. if not thats cool too


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 23, 2017)

_*@fuff i'll just say i'm an anbu.*_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SuriLee (Feb 23, 2017)

Platypus said:


> ANN posted their article. Mostly things we already learnt today with some additional tidbits:
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2017-02-23/boruto-naruto-next-generations-anime-reveals-more-cast-staff/.112598



so no sasuke and sakura confirmed?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> All I can say that BORUTO is better than Sousei no Onmyouji and *Dragonball Super*.



Let's not get ahead of ourselves here.


----------



## fuff (Feb 23, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@fuff i'll just say i'm an anbu.*_


so secretive! 

okay i was re-reading ur comment and ur said kishi is involved heavily in the boruto series...anime? manga? or both?


----------



## Platypus (Feb 24, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves here.


He's talking in terms of pre-production scheduling.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 24, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves here.



_*@Mider T like @Platypus said my statement was about BORUTO's pre-production and schedule *_





fuff said:


> okay i was re-reading ur comment and ur said kishi is involved heavily in the boruto series...anime? manga? or both?


_*both that being said If you're asking if he is right in the middle like he was with NARUTO, then no.  when it's meeting time he looks over everything and makes corrections if need   *_


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 24, 2017)

So is the Boruto series canon?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> So is the Boruto series canon?


Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 24, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Why wouldn't it be?


Idk you tell me


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2017)

It wouldn't be.


----------



## fuff (Feb 24, 2017)

so are they planning to keep naruto shippuden running?? i mean they could do the akatsuki novel while they showing boruto...? but it wouldnt really make sense to keep both right? im still surprised there isnt an announcement about naruto shippuden ending...


----------



## 48john (Feb 24, 2017)

fuff said:


> so are they planning to keep naruto shippuden running?? i mean they could do the akatsuki novel while they showing boruto...? but it wouldnt really make sense to keep both right? im still surprised there isnt an announcement about naruto shippuden ending...



Yeah surprised they haven't said much on Shippuden ending even though we know it is, I mean the show has been running for 10 years now. I think they did advertise the latest ending by Swimy as the "final ending" but haven't seen much besides that


----------



## fuff (Feb 24, 2017)

48john said:


> Yeah surprised they haven't said much on Shippuden ending even though we know it is, I mean the show has been running for 10 years now. I think they did advertise the latest ending by Swimy as the "final ending" but haven't seen much besides that


i wonder if the last ep will be recapping the major plots/arcs in the naruto series...that seems like a SP thing to do.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 24, 2017)

fuff said:


> i wonder if the last ep will be recapping the major plots/arcs in the naruto series...that seems like a SP thing to do.



Including all major NaruSaku moments to remind the viewers how much they lost?


----------



## fuff (Feb 24, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Including all major NaruSaku moments to remind the viewers how much they lost?


that would be typical SP..showing narusasu. narusaku instead of the canon ones


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 25, 2017)

fuff said:


> that would be typical SP..showing narusasu. narusaku instead of the canon ones



Well... yeah. 

Although wait, i was thinking the same because its sp, but if sasuke va is not here so i dont know anymore. 

Goddamn it gimme my narusasu like always sp, come on. We both want it.


----------



## Zef (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm confused. Is both this and the Manga canon, or only the manga?
Because Kishi has talked about involvement with both, but judging by the directors(?) comments of Boruto's characterization it sounds like the manga & anime will be doing two separate things since they're coming up with individual ideas for either format.


----------



## Platypus (Feb 25, 2017)

I'd say Kishi's more involved with the manga (reads the storyboards at least) than he's going to be with the anime (on the production committee, giving ideas to the directors probably, but he most likely isn't going to be writing episode scripts or check the storyboards...). But that's just a hunch.


----------



## Divell (Feb 26, 2017)

Hopefully is like with DBS, the anime taking the lead instead of the manga.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Feb 26, 2017)

Doesn't sound promising if Kishimoto isn't double-checking what they send out.

I'll definitely watch this season tho with no personal bias on SP on their past work.


----------



## Indra (Feb 26, 2017)

Double posting 

@Platypus Dunno if you actually wanted these translated or anything, probably cause its fluff like "insert hokage, son is a brat, married to hinata. restored peace" blah blah -- But these leaked:


*Spoiler*: __ 



















I think it might be an academy episode since Shino is in here, no?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## fuff (Feb 27, 2017)

Indra said:


> Double posting
> 
> @Platypus Dunno if you actually wanted these translated or anything, probably cause its fluff like "insert hokage, son is a brat, married to hinata. restored peace" blah blah -- But these leaked:
> 
> ...


chapter 700 perhaps? reschedule of chunin exams perhaps if its after boruto movie?


----------



## fuff (Feb 27, 2017)

site has updated:


----------



## UchiSarada (Feb 27, 2017)

If Sarada hasn't met Sasuke yet, it means that Gaiden is getting animated

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BUUUU (Feb 27, 2017)

> *INTRODUCTION - HISTORY*
> The village of Konoha has managed to change, modernized next to an era of peace. Raising high constructions, large computer monitors of transmission of images (televisions last generation), divisions and divisions (streets) connected to run (to mobilize) electric cars, The way to live in the ninja era has changed ...
> 
> The leader of the village is, the seventh Hokage. _*Boruto is the son of Naruto Uzumaki, to become a ninja must enroll in the school "ninja academy"*_. But the students in the surroundings see Boruto with prejudiced eyes for the thing of being "the son of the seventh Hokage". However Boruto has unprecedented capabilities.
> ...







> A girl of the same class Boruto. She knows about Boruto for a long time because her mother and Naruto, Father Boruto, are childhood friends.
> But ... For Boruto, Sarada sees him as a stupid kid ... will not it?
> *Her father is always traveling, she has never seen him*



OK, judging by the parts that I remarked, it seems that the anime began on the gaiden or before


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2017)

So first presumably some slice of life, a mission or two, Naruto Gaiden, then the new content, hopefully after the events of the Boruto movie and no rehash like DBS did with BoG and RF.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh. I'm very intrigued in how they'll manage this. Maybe they can pull something interesting like how Mitsuki got in Konoha.


----------



## fuff (Feb 27, 2017)

so...looks like before gaiden/mitsuki one shot, gaiden, please no boruto movie recap, ikemoto manga?

sucky thing is we wont see sasuke for x amount of episodes


----------



## Platypus (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks like the rumors about the story were right. I figure we're going to be stuck in "original story content" for a while till the manga has big enough of a headstart, plus they could always animate Naruto Gaiden, Chapter 700 and Mitsuki's Chapter. There's also that Jump Festa OVA we never got to see, which also featured team neo-InoShikaChou. 

Cast & Staff according to the official website (most were already revealed in WSJ):

*キャスト*

うずまきボルト　三瓶由布子
うちはサラダ　菊池こころ
ミツキ　木島隆一

奈良シカダイ　小野賢章
秋道チョウチョウ　白石涼子
山中いのじん　阿部　敦

うずまきナルト　竹内順子
うずまきヒナタ　水樹奈々
うずまきヒマワリ　早見沙織

奈良シカマル　森久保祥太郎
油女シノ　川田紳司
*Cast*

Uzumaki Boruto: Sanpei Yūko
Uchiha Sarada: Kikuchi Kokoro
Mitsuki: Kijima Ryūichi 

Nara Shakadai: Ono Kenshō
Akimichi Chōchō: Shiraishi Ryōko
Yamanaka Inojin: Abe Atsushi

Uzumaki Naruto: Takeuchi Junko
Uzumaki Hinata: Mizuki Nana
Uzumaki Himawari: Hayami Saori

Nara Shikamaru: Morikubo Shōtarō
Aburame Shino: Kawada Shinji

*スタッフ*

原作
「BORUTO-ボルト- -NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-」
原作・監修：岸本斉史
漫画：池本幹雄　脚本：小太刀右京
（集英社 「週刊少年ジャンプ」連載）

総監督　阿部記之
監督　山下宏幸
ストーリー監修　小太刀右京
シリーズ構成　上江洲　誠
キャラクターデザイン　西尾鉄也・鈴木博文
色彩設計　今村友栄
美術監督　上野秀行
撮影監督　増野真衣
音響監督　名倉　靖

音楽
高梨康治
刃-yaiba-

音響制作　楽音舎
アニメーション制作　studioぴえろ
*Staff*

Original Work:
「BORUTO-ボルト- -NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS-」
Original Work & (Editorial) Supervisor: Kishimoto Masashi
Manga: Ikemoto Mikio　Script: Kodachi Ukyō
(Shueisha 「Weekly Shōnen Jump」serialization)

Chief Director: Abe Noriyuki
Director: Yamashita Hiroyuki
Story Supervisor: Kodachi Ukyō
Series Composition: Uezu Makoto
Character Design: Nishio Tetsuya & Suzuki Hirofumi
Color Design: Imamura Tomoe
Art Director: Ueno Hideyuki
Director of Photography: Masuno Mai
Sound Director: Nagura Yasushi

Music:
Yasuharu Takanashi
-yaiba-

Sound Production: Rakuonsha
Animation Production: studio Pierrot

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## fuff (Feb 27, 2017)

if they are doing academy days....NO SASUKE
im so bothered by this... 

edit: does this mean the older gen gets shafted too...i dont want the focus to be 100% new gen


----------



## BUUUU (Feb 27, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Manga Script: Kodachi Ukyō
> Story Supervisor: Kodachi Ukyō



interesting that same person are involucred in anime and manga


Another thing:





> A mysterious young man who appeared in front of Boruto. After being transferred to the academy, he began to study in the same class as Boruto. It is a shinobi with a beautiful aspect, which attracts others. *Previously he went to a mission related to Boruto ?*.



Maybe a clue for Mistuski's Oneshot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 48john (Feb 27, 2017)

Interesting, so I guess it'll go 700 ---> Mitsuki one shot ---> Academy stuff ---> Gaiden ----> Movie rehash? I was hoping they wouldn't do the movie again but if this is taking place before it then I think it certainly would be weird for them to not do it, not like they can just fast forward to the point after it happens. Boruto has his hand bandaged in the key visuals so maybe it won't last too long. I just hope it's not dragged out to an entire cour like the Dragon Ball movies were in DBS


----------



## fuff (Feb 27, 2017)

48john said:


> Interesting, so I guess it'll go 700 ---> Mitsuki one shot ---> Academy stuff ---> Gaiden ----> Movie rehash? I was hoping they wouldn't do the movie again but if this is taking place before it then I think it certainly would be weird for them to not do it, not like they can just fast forward to the point after it happens. Boruto has his hand bandaged in the key visuals so maybe it won't last too long. I just hope it's not dragged out to an entire cour like the Dragon Ball movies were in DBS


they could skip the movie or make a hour long recap ep of the movie and then start new stuff but that will depend on if they plan to make slice of life after the movie or if they plan on doing the manga content. 

i havent see any visuals with boruto+bandage...which ones are u talking aboout??


----------



## 48john (Feb 27, 2017)

fuff said:


> they could skip the movie or make a hour long recap ep of the movie and then start new stuff but that will depend on if they plan to make slice of life after the movie or if they plan on doing the manga content.
> 
> i havent see any visuals with boruto+bandage...which ones are u talking aboout??



It was the first preview teaser that came out when the anime was announced where was Boruto doing a Rasengan, but now that I look at them all other visuals don't have his hand bandaged so probably doesn't mean much. I doubt the movie will be skipped or just be one hour recap though, I would think they'd want to add more scenes in, drag it out and capitalize and milk on whatever they can but hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Indra (Feb 27, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> interesting that same person are involucred in anime and manga
> 
> 
> Another thing:
> ...


Would you be willing to translate Boruto's as well


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Yamanaka Inojin: Abe Atsushi



Didn't realize that was him in the movie.  Interesting.



Platypus said:


> Photography: Masuno Mai



NO NO NO.


----------



## Indra (Feb 27, 2017)

Mider T said:


> NO NO NO.


What's wrong with the photography?

@fuff Looks like they might animate the Gaiden if they are starting from the academy.

Hopefully they don't fuck it up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BUUUU (Feb 27, 2017)

> The son of the leader of the village of Konoha, the Seventh Hokage Naruto Uzumaki.
> A boy with a rebellious character, who does not take seriously his studies in the Ninja Academy and frequently jumps them. He is a good friend, who also consider him a genius.
> When Naruto is too immersed in his work, there are differences between them.
> He does not like to be called "son of the seventh", so he wants to show people that he goes his way.







> Sister of Boruto:
> She is lonely because her father Naruto does not come home often. However, she really loves her brother Boruto who is kind to her and is an older brother with whom they always have fun together.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## XOzelinkOX (Feb 27, 2017)

Would anyone please translate Chouchou's, Shikadai's and Inojin's profile too please

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shippuuden (Feb 27, 2017)

*Shikadai Nara*
A close friend of Boruto. He always left with Boruto before his entrance to the academy. Often involved in pranksters together. Unlike his father, he does not use the term: "how troublesome!" As a phrase during a conversation. He has great intelligence and often helps Boruto.

*Cho Cho Akimichi*
Boruto's classmate and friend of Sarada. She loves to eat chips and handsome guys. She is optimistic, sure of herself, thinks like an adult woman.

*Inojin Yamanaka*
Friend of the childhood of Boruto. Sharp-tongued and often speaks with sarcasm, but for some reason, it is difficult to feel hatred.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 27, 2017)

I'll believe Gaiden is getting animated when I see it.

Sasuke not being listed makes sense seeing the time this will take place. But what about Sakura? The fact Himawari will be getting more screentime then two of the previous MC's....

I'll watch this when/if Sasuke makes an appearance.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fuff (Feb 28, 2017)

Lemongrab said:


> I'll believe Gaiden is getting animated when I see it.
> 
> Sasuke not being listed makes sense seeing the time this will take place. But what about Sakura? The fact Himiwari will be getting more screentime then two of the previous MC's....
> 
> I'll watch this when/if Sasuke makes an appearance.


ya i dont like how the main cast (old gen) might get shafted...im hoping they will sakura and sasuke to the list soon


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2017)

Lemongrab said:


> Himiwari


Himawari*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Packard (Feb 28, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> Another thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, please, yes 
I need to see his sage (?) mode animated NOW


----------



## Zef (Feb 28, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Himawari*


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## UchiSarada (Feb 28, 2017)

*Mitsuki
Previously he went to a mission related to Boruto?.

Sarada
Her father is always traveling, she has never seen him..
*
Those are pretty clear clues..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Feb 28, 2017)

It looks like the Academy will deal with Boruto and friends.

Then it'll switch to Sarada or Mitsuki's story

Then it'll get to the Boruto Movie (which most likely might adapt Ikemoto/Ukyo's version of the story).


----------



## Trojan (Feb 28, 2017)

Even if the anime tries to take a longer approach, the manga is monthly, and it just covered the movie. It's highly unlikely that there will be enough content by the time the anime reach those events.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Feb 28, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Even if the anime tries to take a longer approach, the manga is monthly, and it just covered the movie. It's highly unlikely that there will be enough content by the time the anime reach those events.


They might also take a break after the season is over. They might use this season to work on academy day fillers + Chapter 700/Naruto Gaiden/Mitsuki Gaiden + Boruto Movie (Manga vers).

There's a lot of ground to cover before they start adapting the new series.

IF they adapt it.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2017)

Lemongrab said:


> Thanks for the correction.


No problem.


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm afraid there will be filler as in first season


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> I'm afraid there will be filler as in first season



Unavoidable. Naruto had a 100+ chapters headstart when the anime started. 2 years worth of content.
We're not even into the second year of the Boruto manga and the anime is already starting.


----------



## Indra (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't necessarily think the fillers are a bad thing. But I feel like they rushed Naruto Shippuden just for the sake of creating Boruto fillers.

They didn't need to end NarutoS right away, there was still more Novel's to adapt too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> I don't necessarily think the fillers are a bad thing. But I feel like they rushed Naruto Shippuden just for the sake of creating Boruto fillers.
> 
> They didn't need to end NarutoS right away, there was still more Novel's to adapt too.


More novels and several Kishi one shots as well. I would have loved to see Naruto's first date with Hinata animated and Kiba's (Akamaru's ) short had plenty of potential for a fun episode. Of course, given what I've seen of the majority of these novel adaptions, the anime seems to butcher anything it gets its hands on so I guess it doesn't matter either way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 1, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> More novels and several Kishi one shots as well. I would have loved to see Naruto's first date with Hinata animated and Kiba's (Akamaru's ) short had plenty of potential for a fun episode. Of course, given what I've seen of the majority of these novel adaptions, the anime seems to butcher anything it gets its hands on so I guess it doesn't matter either way.


I would of loved to see more Naruto and Hinata interacting pre and post the Last, same goes for SasuSaku traveling even though I'm not a huge fan.

Just pointing out this out means that there was still so much ground to cover before they jump into the future. Especially when there was so much time to make Boruto fillers. Someone said previously that the Naruto anime only started two years after Naruto was running.

The movie came out two years ago. This stuff might get stale at the rate it is dropping!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 2, 2017)

on their twitter it says naruto to boruto as the username


ofc to show the transition...but i wonder since boruto is coming on wednesdays....what do they plan to do with naruto shippuuden's time slot??? i mean they could technically do the akatsuki novel since it has nothing do with the boruto novel


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 2, 2017)

*More Boruto anime stuff on the next issue of WSJ (Next week)....*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 2, 2017)

French company ADN already announced a Day + 1 Simulcast for Boruto a few days ago. 
Starting 5 April


----------



## Platypus (Mar 2, 2017)

fuff said:


> what do they plan to do with naruto shippuuden's time slot???


Give it to another series


----------



## 48john (Mar 2, 2017)

Boruto not being in the same timeslot is pretty surprising, I thought the reason why they've been holding off ending the anime for so long was so that Boruto can start immediately after Shippuden ends in the same slot. Being next to Pokemon is pretty big and Naruto has been airing there for more than a decade. So I'm curious as to what anime will be airing in that slot

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 2, 2017)

If Ukyo Kodachi is the story supervisor, there's a possibility for some changes , no?



Platypus said:


> Give it to another series



Black Clover?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 2, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Black Clover?


At some point in the future possibly. But I doubt Black Clover is going to premiere in April already considering the lack of information at the moment. So a shorter series perhaps? Idk.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 2, 2017)

Platypus said:


> At some point in the future possibly. But I doubt Black Clover is going to premiere in April already considering the lack of information at the moment. So a shorter series perhaps? Idk.



I see...well, whoever is taking that time slot, replacing SP's 2nd baby means a lot of pressure, imo.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 2, 2017)

_*the rumors is saying The Snack World will be replacing NARUTO Shippuden*_


----------



## root (Mar 3, 2017)

Plot twist! Naruto Shippuuden will keep its time slot and continue for ten more years while Boruto will run simultaniously on wednesdays.   
*Spoiler*: __ 



not likely


----------



## 48john (Mar 3, 2017)

root said:


> Plot twist! Naruto Shippuuden will keep its time slot and continue for ten more years while Boruto will run simultaniously on wednesdays.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Lol you scared me until I read that spoiler

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 3, 2017)

Haven't read anything. Just wondering if they're gonna do it like Dragonball S and have the anime just tell the story and the manga draw it after with whatever modifications it wants. Maybe this kinda way with catch on due to DBS.


----------



## fuff (Mar 5, 2017)

boruto being called a genius, just like neji

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 5, 2017)

So, will the Boruto anime cover Mitsuki and Naruto Gaiden?


----------



## fuff (Mar 5, 2017)

Takahisa said:


> So, will the Boruto anime cover Mitsuki and Naruto Gaiden?


i think so. acadamy days (700) which is the first arc-they are 8yo there, so when they pass that arc mitsuki oneshot (boruto is 12 when it happens-entering school etc), gaiden, after gaiden ss travels (i wish), but most likely boruto movie recap (i hope not) or move on to boruto manga stuff (not enough content)....so maybe the 3rd ootsuki guy arc or random arc?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 5, 2017)

fuff said:


> i think so. acadamy days (700) which is the first arc-they are 8yo there, so when they pass that arc mitsuki oneshot (boruto is 12 when it happens-entering school etc), gaiden, after gaiden ss travels (i wish), but most likely boruto movie recap (i hope not) or move on to boruto manga stuff (not enough content)....so maybe the 3rd ootsuki guy arc or random arc?


So if they're starting up with the academy days it means sooner or late they'll have to cover Mitsuki and Naruto Gaiden by logic,right? 
It'd be very ironic if they don't cover Naruto Gaiden.


----------



## Indra (Mar 5, 2017)

Are they going to show Mitsuki early?

Mitsuki appeared in Sarada's story. He wasn't shown in Chapter 700, when Boruto/Sarada were in the academy at their young age. He was shown later when Boruto/Sarada were much older about the graduate.

And I believe it was stated somewhere that he recently came to the Village, right?

So I'm curious if they are going to have him show up when they are children, or if they are going to follow the Manga's time-line.

Makes you wonder if they are going to show his story first, so that we have background information on Mitsuki. Then put Sarada's Gaiden as the finale of the 'Academy' days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 5, 2017)

i just hope the academy days arc isnt long cause i wanna see sasuke and the uchiha family

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## root (Mar 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> Are they going to show Mitsuki early?
> 
> Mitsuki appeared in Sarada's story. He wasn't shown in Chapter 700, when Boruto/Sarada were in the academy at their young age. He was shown later when Boruto/Sarada were much older about the graduate.
> 
> ...


Well yeah. The timeline goes like: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Chapter 700 *_(no Mitsuki yet) _->* Mitsuki Gaiden* -> *Naruto Gaiden *_(Sarada mentions Mitsuki just arrived at the village)_ -> *Boruto movie*


I do hope they're adapting all those, and in the right order. But who knows anymore with these people. Mitsuki Gaiden would be fine if they did that one later as a flashback maybe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 6, 2017)

If they feel that they must add the movie I hope it is a quick recap. Or they could just air the movie as a special.


----------



## root (Mar 6, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> If they feel that they must add the movie I hope it is a quick recap. Or they could just air the movie as a special.


If they just cut the movie up into 20 minute chunks it would only be five of six episodes. Wouldn't be too bad.

But I don't think they will. Given how they didn't air The Last movie as episodes either.


----------



## Indra (Mar 6, 2017)

If they are adapting Ikemoto's version, they most likely will draw it out with the 10 chapters to milk it for the pennies worth


----------



## fuff (Mar 7, 2017)

so boruto will be on wednesdays and since not many ppl reacted to this...what are your thoughts?
personally, i dont like how its gonna be wednesdays, when it just to come on thursdays it meant pretty much the week was over (since i watch it on thursday nights). meh, i know ill get used to it being on wednesdays but im so used to it being on thursdays its gonna be a bit weird at first since we would get some naruto news in SJ and the anime on thursdays together. but i guess now the positive is we will get one day for the anime and the next for any (if any) naruto news


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 7, 2017)

*It's confirmed that the new ending theme for Boruto anime is titled as "Dreamy Journey" performed by the peggies.

Still no news about the new opening...

his scene *

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 8, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *More Boruto anime stuff on the next issue of WSJ (Next week)....*


 
A trailer would be nice...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *It's confirmed that the new ending theme for Boruto anime is titled as "Dreamy Journey" performed by the peggies.
> 
> Still no news about the new opening...
> 
> his scene *


Any word on the new opening?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 9, 2017)

_*@Mider T KANA-BOON is doing the OP*_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## 48john (Mar 9, 2017)

Wow happy to see Kana-Boon is back, very fitting since they did the ending for the movie. This is now the 4th song they've done for the Naruto series in just 2 and a half years (including Storm 4), they've kind of become a staple for the series

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 9, 2017)

*OP theme by KANA-BOON titled as "Baton Road"
ED theme by the peggies titled as "Dreamy Journey"

More about Boruto anime stuff on the next issue of WSJ (Next week)

*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 9, 2017)

Aye kana boon is back, I love their work


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 9, 2017)

fuff said:


> so boruto will be on wednesdays and since not many ppl reacted to this...what are your thoughts?
> personally, i dont like how its gonna be wednesdays, when it just to come on thursdays it meant pretty much the week was over (since i watch it on thursday nights). meh, i know ill get used to it being on wednesdays but im so used to it being on thursdays its gonna be a bit weird at first since we would get some naruto news in SJ and the anime on thursdays together. but i guess now the positive is we will get one day for the anime and the next for any (if any) naruto news


_*@fuff I'm fine with it because NARUTO originally aired on wednesday*_


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 10, 2017)

Saw this on social media. I don't think it's an old poster about the movie. Top right, says 'Boruto - Naruto Next Generations'.

Maybe there's something worth to say...or maybe it's just to hype the anime.



EDIT: If ya can't see, pls tell

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Mider T KANA-BOON is doing the OP*_


Thanks!


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 10, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Saw this on social media. I don't think it's an old poster about the movie. Top right, says 'Boruto - Naruto Next Generations'.
> 
> Maybe there's something worth to say...or maybe it's just to hype the anime.
> 
> ...


*@Kusuo P haha i'm actually working the translation of the interview and that wall text that is next to Sarada. so stay tune, it will be while. *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 10, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *@Kusuo P haha i'm actually working the translation of the interview and that wall text that is next to Sarada. so stay tune, it will be while. *



oh nice! Thanks!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *@Kusuo P haha i'm actually working the translation of the interview and that wall text that is next to Sarada. so stay tune, it will be while. *


Cool hurry up.  

Don't mind me though, I'm disrespectful as hell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 10, 2017)

OP screenshot (?)



Anyway, we might receive the trailer next week...maybe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## their77 (Mar 10, 2017)

Translation of a translation.



> In the April issue of the magazine Animedia, there’s an article about the new generation. In which, the technical team of Studio Pierrot speaks to us that after 15 years since the anime began (2002), now they have the current task of telling us the story of the new generation, and, now that the original characters have already grown up, are married and are “adults”, they will also start at 0 with the children and with new stories to tell.
> 
> As mentioned also by director Hiroyuki Yamashita, the article indirectly says that Naruto is now over after 15 years of work, and the more complicated task to do will be:  to give the children their own identity and characterization, which will make fans to recognize them for who they are and not for example: associating Boruto as Naruto 2.0, and so on.  In other sections of the article we are reiterated by those who had told us from the official website of Boruto of Tv Tokyo:  *the anime series will begin during the days in the academy of the new generation.*
> 
> Note: Therefore, starting at the academy has been intentional, 1- To get the animation team accustomed to the new direction they should give to Boruto, focus on the new generation, give it their identity and thus avoid falling into something they would do in Naruto with something simple of entrance 2- So that the public becomes familiar with the adventures of the new generation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 11, 2017)

still salty that sasuke wont be there for the first arc which could be dragged for months >.>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 11, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> OP screenshot (?)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we might receive the trailer next week...maybe.


Opening huh


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 11, 2017)

I need to see a trailer 

Also I'm glad they're starting the series in the academy days. What was lacking in gaiden like characters interacting and bonding could be made up for in the anime. Also we get to see more the new gen's academy clothing. Imo Sarada looks better in her academy attire than her ninja one. I also liked Inojin's old design with the two swords, it looked cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 11, 2017)

Indra said:


> Opening huh



Idk...but this  one seems most likely.



(imagine if this was just fanmade and I got trolled hard. Biggest L in history lol)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 11, 2017)

Boruto looks awful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derael (Mar 11, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> Boruto looks awful


Agree. The anime team never drew him right though. They can't even make his eyes rounder
This is supposed to be Boruto at the akademy:

I hope they'll do justice to Sarada and Mitsuki


----------



## ramezzes (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh here we go! First two screenshots leaked and you guys start complaining how Boruto looks. Personally for me I think he looks fine. Could have been a bit better but honestly I have seen worse than this *cough* Pain fight *cough*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 11, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> OP screenshot (?)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we might receive the trailer next week...maybe.


*
This is a screenshot from a 15-seconds trailer... You're right, we may get a trailer in the next week...*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Punished Kiba (Mar 11, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> Boruto looks awful



I've been saying this since the manga ended.

New gen is Trash....but you guys enjoy this garbage.


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol.
they could have extended  shippuden where the anime could put more development in areas where the manga lacked.
Now they're rushing it for this trash.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## ramezzes (Mar 11, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> I've been saying this since the manga ended.
> 
> New gen is Trash....but you guys enjoy this garbage.
> 
> ...




Haters gonna hate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 11, 2017)

I really wouldn't take animation from a possible opening to determine whether or not this is how the character will look consistently when the anime starts.

Regardless, the design does need work if that's the case. But they haven't even finished Shippuden right? So I guess they are trying to animate this as fast as possible.

Gosh these people need breaks. They could of released this a year from now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 11, 2017)

I think the boruto anime will help the manga sales


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 11, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> I've been saying this since the manga ended.
> 
> New gen is Trash....but you guys enjoy this garbage.
> 
> ...


It is trash? Lol, okay. Let us decide ourselves.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 11, 2017)

Found this on social media (again, I know) and thought it was cute....I mean interesting...but probably nothing new.



@Animeblue You think Pierrot will animate...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Strawhat Jolly Roger symbol on the Hokage monument?

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 11, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Found this on social media (again, I know) and thought it was cute....I mean interesting...but probably nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how come the animation kinda looks weird when compared to the movie...
i dont get why they keep showing them as 11-12yo when they are gonna start with them being 8yo


----------



## Packard (Mar 11, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Found this on social media (again, I know) and thought it was cute....I mean interesting...but probably nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawwwn, it really looks cute af.
I think I found a new profile pic :v


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 11, 2017)

*So....*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Packard (Mar 11, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *So....*


They already launched the new trailer?


----------



## Indra (Mar 11, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *So....*


Df SP with your animation


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 11, 2017)

One thing I hope they do is show how excited Naruto is to be a father in the Konoha Hiden, or a flashback in Boruto to before Naruto became Hokage showing him being there more often. Perhaps have Boruto flashback to a game or something they played as he thinks about how Naruto lost all his love and time for his family after he became Hokage. Something to show that Naruto used to have the time and will to spend time with his family to better contrast with him spending all his time being Hokage as well as make him out to be less of an asshole. It's why I think the tie in chapter to Boruto should have been "The Day of Boruot's Birth" rather than "The Day Naruto Became Hokage", and not just becasue the latter was a joke. Showing how excited Naruto was to be a father and have a family would be crucial to the general theme of the Boruto movie that Kishi- I mean Naruto- loved his kids despite not being there for them all the time.

If only something could be done to make Sasuke less of an asshole father... XD


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

wow the animation...looks weird...so far


----------



## their77 (Mar 12, 2017)

You can't really call a still image animation.


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

RockSauron said:


> One thing I hope they do is show how excited Naruto is to be a father in the Konoha Hiden, or a flashback in Boruto to before Naruto became Hokage showing him being there more often. Perhaps have Boruto flashback to a game or something they played as he thinks about how Naruto lost all his love and time for his family after he became Hokage. Something to show that Naruto used to have the time and will to spend time with his family to better contrast with him spending all his time being Hokage as well as make him out to be less of an asshole. It's why I think the tie in chapter to Boruto should have been "The Day of Boruot's Birth" rather than "The Day Naruto Became Hokage", and not just becasue the latter was a joke. Showing how excited Naruto was to be a father and have a family would be crucial to the general theme of the Boruto movie that Kishi- I mean Naruto- loved his kids despite not being there for them all the time.
> 
> If only something could be done to make Sasuke less of an asshole father... XD


we will have to wait for gaiden for that to see more of sasuke walking sarada, maybe talks during the family dinner...or explanation on when he left, some flashbacks to sasuke being with toddler/kid sarada etc


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

Isn't the anime filler tho? You know with it being an original story rather than the Manga stuff.

Like when they adapt Sarada's Gaiden, if they add scenes of her taking a bath with Sasuke or something funny like that. Is that even important cause it is just SP filler stuff?

Like all the added scenes /w Hinata during her fight with Pain.

Just asking cause I wasn't sure where the anime stands in terms of it being a serious part of the story line, or just SP doing it until they adapt past the Movie.


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> Isn't the anime filler tho? You know with it being an original story rather than the Manga stuff.
> 
> Like when they adapt Sarada's Gaiden, if they add scenes of her taking a bath with Sasuke or something funny like that. Is that even important cause it is just SP filler stuff?
> 
> ...


well kodachi is supervising and apparently kishi is involved as per animeblue...so i think the anime would be canon? similar to dbs??? i dont really knoww...


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

fuff said:


> well kodachi is supervising and apparently kishi is involved as per animeblue...so i think the anime would be canon? similar to dbs??? i dont really knoww...


IMO I have no idea.

I don't necessarily see it having to be canon depending on who works on it, cause Kishimoto has worked on projects like Road to Ninja (or even some anime episodes right?) where it was not directly stated to be in the time line.

However, I really wish they would clear this up immediately in one of these magazines. I know for a fact that the Manga is supposed to be seen as the sequel, and the anime itself is the adaption of the Manga. Which is contrary to DBS Super as the anime is considered the sequel, right alongside the Manga running. Right?

But where the line is drawn between what is shown here and what isn't is confusing. Because generally filling in the holes for the plot can be a very tricky subject. For instance, Ukyo supervising the script, means he can change certain aspects in already established stories: Like Mitsuki Gaiden for instance or Chapter 700 -- If something is changed, wouldn't we just generally follow the Manga's example like Naruto?

Which goes back to my initial problem, because the story takes place before what was shown in the Manga from either Kishimoto or Ikemoto/Ukyo, are we supposed to be taking it as an SP original?

Anyway I'm crossing my fingers for the adaptions to be shown with Kishimoto's work rather than them going their own way; Like the Novels for instance. Even when the Manga was running, they were adding/fixing scenes to their own view too.

So we can't really be surprised to see something new happening in comparison to Kishimoto/SP. But I don't really think having full reconstructions of certain plots would be a wise idea.

Anyway cheers to the team


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> IMO I have no idea.
> 
> I don't necessarily see it having to be canon depending on who works on it, cause Kishimoto has worked on projects like Road to Ninja (or even some anime episodes right?) where it was not directly stated to be in the time line.
> 
> ...


ya i agrree its really confusing. for road to ninja didnt kishi just make sakura's parents, and a few promoting posters, mini chapter before rtn, the rest was handled by sp?

i want some thing that says yes its canon, i mean kishi knows its gonna be happy and fun in the beginning....but....it would be ideal if some of these new articles just states something like its canon, kishi is invloved etc. but then again kishi was involved with kaguya arc as per interview but i heard there was contradictions with the manga material...so it makes me wonder....i dunno its confusing...animeblue did say he was involved in boruto but ya I guess we will have to wait and see?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 12, 2017)

Leave it up to the narufandom to judge a series' animation based off of a still image of a guy jumping or running.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Leave it up to the narufandom to judge a series' animation based off of a still image of a guy jumping or running.


Hey we need something to talk about lol when there's been nothing really new naruto related for awhile

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 12, 2017)

So, if the series will be animated before the events of the film, we will see this Sarada?:


----------



## Packard (Mar 12, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> So, if the series will be animated before the events of the film, we will see this Sarada?:


I think it's probably as we see Boruto with his 700 chapter clothes


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 12, 2017)

i hope i live long enough to see a series about naruto's grandson

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 12, 2017)

The trailer is already out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

wtf....sarada's outfit is ikemoto one not even the sweater/school girl one...or the boruto movie one...


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> The trailer is already out.


Oh shit, they went the Boruto Manga designs 

I really love Boruto's voice .... and who is that kid next to him


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

@Haruka Katana they are using ikemoto's clothing...our worst nightmare...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

fuff said:


> @Haruka Katana they are using ikemoto's clothing...our worst nightmare...


SP once again trolling fan's with promotional images!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> SP once again trolling fan's with promotional images!


yep just like they did with sasuke and the last.
seriously that school girl outfit was so cute...
this doesnt seem like "naruto" it seems like something else....i dunno how to describe it...doesnt really give off naruto vibes...as per trailer...too early to judge i know but...not what i thought we would see as the trailer


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

This isn't even his Chapter 700 outfit. Ikemoto's 

You can even see the brown belt


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

okay so they arent 8 here..because chouchou is drawn with a chest..see 0:18.....

gaiden: 11
boruto movie: 12

so 10 here??? still weird to see chouchou with a chest 

so does that mean chapt 700 will be in naruto shippuden ending??


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> This isn't even his Chapter 700 outfit. Ikemoto's
> 
> You can even see the brown belt


 at least boruto clothing look goood...but sarada...is wearing that outfit...i mean she will change for gaiden right???


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

fuff said:


> at least boruto clothing look goood...but sarada...is wearing that outfit...i mean she will change for gaiden right???


 this belt fetish omg!!


IDK. Either they are going with the original designs when they are getting older, or they went with Ikemoto's instead.


----------



## Packard (Mar 12, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> The trailer is already out.


This kid is a boy or a girl? Lol
Chocho looks like my reaction to this trailer lol
WTF, where's my scholar clothes Sarada??


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> IDK. Either they are going with the original designs when they are getting older, or they went with Ikemoto's instead.


lol that belt is sooo...
well ikemoto's hinata outfit was good...but shes wearing that ugly hoodie in this one...so maybe it will mixed....:S

i wonder who's that little boy??? prob someone boruto forced to skip schoool with him...?


----------



## Packard (Mar 12, 2017)

fuff said:


> lol that belt is sooo...
> well ikemoto's hinata outfit was good...but shes wearing that ugly hoodie in this one...so maybe it will mixed....:S
> 
> i wonder who's that little boy??? prob someone boruto forced to skip schoool with him...?


I still wonder if this kid is a boy or a girl lol


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Packard said:


> I still wonder if this kid is a boy or a girl lol


ii think its a boy. most likely shikadai got tired of skipping with boruto, so boruto forced this kid?? i mean it would make sense, and this little boy is too pussy to say no so he followed boruto's order??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't know, to me it looks the typical class anime

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Packard (Mar 12, 2017)

fuff said:


> ii think its a boy. most likely shikadai got tired of skipping with boruto, so boruto forced this kid?? i mean it would make sense, and this little boy is too pussy to say no so he followed boruto's order??


I dunno, I'm just "why I don't see this guy in Boruto movie?" Lol


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

It is a boy, most likely Mitsuki's replacement until he arrives. An SP filler character who is Boruto's accomplice.

Like fuff stated, Boruto is most likely skipping class and this kid who is nervous, tagged along.

He'll disappear after Mitsuki shows up

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> I don't know, to me it looks the typical class anime


ya thats what i was thinking...just didnt know how to put it into words lol
its like a typical school anime...not naruto...from the trailer...like haruhi or something


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Packard said:


> I dunno, I'm just "why I don't see this guy in Boruto movie?" Lol


hes a filler character made for ep one thats why lol to give boruto more character/background

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> It is a boy, most likely Mitsuki's replacement until he arrives. An SP filler character who is Boruto's accomplice.
> 
> Like fuff stated, Boruto is most likely skipping class and this kid who is nervous, tagged along.
> 
> He'll disappear after Mitsuki shows up


Hmmm, good point
Thanks God, bc the only friend that I accept is Mitsuki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 12, 2017)

fuff said:


> @Haruka Katana they are using ikemoto's clothing...our worst nightmare...


oh fuck me sideways.

im out 

*Spoiler*: __ 




just kidding. but i am close to that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

Packard said:


> Hmmm, good point
> Thanks God, bc the only friend that I accept is Mitsuki


It honest to God looks like a school anime with a Naruto special episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 12, 2017)

I dunno, somehow it remember me about Pokémon Sun and Moon anime, lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> oh fuck me sideways.
> 
> im out
> 
> ...


i know i was looking fwd to it...but after seeing the trailer...it makes me worried that the old gen will get shafted, naruto vibe isnt there thus far, sarada's outfit...like wtf....i was kinda happy when i saw naruto and shikamaru (and i dont even like those two), i think the first arc will be mostly about boruto......hence why sakura and sasuke isnt listed in the cast yet


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

Packard said:


> I dunno, somehow it remember me about Pokémon Sun and Moon anime, lmao


It does look like Boruto is leaving his home town to become a pokemon trainer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 12, 2017)

fuff said:


> i know i was looking fwd to it...but after seeing the trailer...it makes me worried that the old gen will get shafted, naruto vibe isnt there thus far, sarada's outfit...like wtf....i was kinda happy when i saw naruto and shikamaru (and i dont even like those two), i think the first arc will be mostly about boruto......hence why sakura and sasuke isnt listed in the cast yet


you know I've been bitching about the outfit for months now, and since they're following Ikemoto's footstep I see it as a bad sign

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

They shouldn't have lied about it in the visuals though. I was going to give them benefit of the doubt in the first poster, but this one was only a few weeks ago.

Well there is still a chance for these designs to be important when they become 'ninja'.


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> They shouldn't have lied about it in the visuals though. I was going to give them benefit of the doubt in the first poster, but this one was only a few weeks ago.
> 
> Well there is still a chance for these designs to be important when they become 'ninja'.



but they did that design for the recent articles too....

so i think chap 700 might just shown in the "congrats" ep....but i dunno i hope this arc is short..i really dont want to see it 100% focused on boruto..

im worried about inojin...he looked like a damn farmer in ikemoto's design...

mitsuki better come fast!

maybe...something like this:
-chap 700 in congrats
-ikemoto design in adcadmey days...(clothing wise)
-mitsuki comes-movie clothing
-gaiden-movie clothing

THE OPENING!! will tell us how the arcs/designs will be for the coming months since the op wont change again til oct


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 12, 2017)

_*while everyone waits for.....*_

_*here is the pv*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*while everyone waits for.....*_
> 
> _*here is the pv*_


lol ur a little late...someone posted it a little while ago


----------



## Tokoya (Mar 12, 2017)

That awkward moment when people are bitching over their choice of clothing......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Tokoya said:


> That awkward moment when people are bitching over their choice of clothing......


welcome to the naruto fandom.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## 48john (Mar 12, 2017)

You guys are seriously shocked they're using Ikemoto's clothing designs when this anime is literally an adaptation of the manga? Come on. But I think the animation looks pretty fluid and good, I can see the Yamashita influence on it. OP sounds good from what I heard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

Anyone understand what is being said tho?


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

48john said:


> You guys are seriously shocked they're using Ikemoto's clothing designs when this anime is literally an adaptation of the manga? Come on. But I think the animation looks pretty fluid and good, I can see the Yamashita influence on it. OP sounds good from what I heard


Op does sound good. Well they were misleading with the promo arts...


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 12, 2017)

Damn so they're using ikemoto's design... Why are they always misleading us loool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lovely (Mar 12, 2017)

I know Sarada's new outfit isn't very popular with the audience, so I wonder why they insist on keeping it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> It does look like Boruto is leaving his home town to become a pokemon trainer


He'll becomes a student at the Pokémon School in Konoha* lmao*
Well, can we stop a little in talk about Sarada's clothes and talk why SP designed big breasts for Chocho? Just..she's only a kid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 12, 2017)

Tbh the trailer got me hyped, the song was good as expected, and the animation was on point. I noticed that Boruto was getting teary eyed around the 19 sec mark, I wonder what that's all about. We need translations


----------



## Rai (Mar 12, 2017)

Good they going with the manga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> Anyone understand what is being said tho?


Considering there are millions of people that speak Japanese, yes I'm sure somebody does.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2017)

You guys seem to forget they're still in the Academy when the anime starts. If the advertisements still show them in their Kishi designed clothing, then that shouldn't be hard to figure out. It's not misleading.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Watching the trailer again...I think it's the colorfulness that is making it/animation look weird..been too long since naruto was shown in bright colors...i dunno...prob because its giving a school anime vibe? :/


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> You guys seem to forget they're still in the Academy when the anime starts. If the advertisements still show them in their Kishi designed clothing, then that shouldn't be hard to figure out. It's not misleading.


well we thought they were gonna be the chap 700 ones...but i guess they wont be expanding on that age...


----------



## plsnerf (Mar 12, 2017)

Lol as soon as mitsuki shows up they'll prob have boruto tell this new kid to fuck off

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

I think it is kind of funny how these kids are eating burgers now.

like do u even Japanese bro


----------



## plsnerf (Mar 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> I think it is kind of funny how these kids are eating burgers now.
> 
> like do u even Japanese bro


 bruh its pronounced burgeru


----------



## fuff (Mar 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> I think it is kind of funny how these kids are eating burgers now.
> 
> like do u even Japanese bro


Lol rip ramen guy


----------



## Indra (Mar 12, 2017)

plsnerf said:


> bruh its pronounced burgeru





fuff said:


> Lol rip ramen guy



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## fuff (Mar 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> *Spoiler*: __


it will lead to this:


his quote will be: "you let ramen die"

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## their77 (Mar 13, 2017)

I wonder why Boruto is crying at the end for?


----------



## fuff (Mar 13, 2017)

their77 said:


> I wonder why Boruto is crying at the end for?


prob something related to his shitty dad


----------



## Tokoya (Mar 13, 2017)

fuff said:


> well we thought they were gonna be the chap 700 ones...but i guess they wont be expanding on that age...


I still think that the last Shipuuden ep will adapt chapter 700.....It shouldn't take more than half the episode to do it imo


----------



## plsnerf (Mar 13, 2017)

fuff said:


> it will lead to this:
> 
> 
> his quote will be: "you let ramen die"


ten bowls jinchurriki


----------



## their77 (Mar 13, 2017)

Tokoya said:


> I still think that the last Shipuuden ep will adapt chapter 700.....It shouldn't take more than half the episode to do it imo


They might, but I get the feeling they will end at the wedding.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 13, 2017)

they definitely should animate the last shippuden episode with ch700. I'd be even more surprised if they didn't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 13, 2017)

So are they animating from ch.700 on?


----------



## fuff (Mar 13, 2017)

Yuz said:


> So are they animating from ch.700 on?


from the trailer...looks like they are 10-early 11. irrc sarada was late 11 in gaiden and 12 in the movie. in chapter 700 they were 8. so 700 will prob be in naruto shippuden last ep...so these take place after 700, but before mitsuki/gaiden


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 13, 2017)

fuff said:


> from the trailer...looks like they are 10-early 11. irrc sarada was late 11 in gaiden and 12 in the movie. in chapter 700 they were 8. so 700 will prob be in naruto shippuden last ep...so these take place after 700, but before mitsuki/gaiden


''They look'' there is no difference in looks when it comes to a 10 or 11 years old kid. 

I've got low expectations that they animate Gaiden.


----------



## fuff (Mar 13, 2017)

Yuz said:


> ''They look'' there is no difference in looks when it comes to a 10 or 11 years old kid.
> 
> I've got low expectations that they animate Gaiden.


..ya i was just giving rough estimates to lol like in boruto time are we a year away from gaiden events or 2 years...not like it matters

i think they will animate gaiden but it wont happen for a while...maybe when the new op happens??? we will find out when this op airs to see if they hint it -show taka or the picture frame...maybe shin? who knows tho they can take their time on it or animate it right away...but sp likes to stretch things...like the n vs s fight took so long to air with all the crappy fillers


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 13, 2017)

fuff said:


> ..ya i was just giving rough estimates to lol like in boruto time are we a year away from gaiden events or 2 years...not like it matters
> 
> i think they will animate gaiden but it wont happen for a while...maybe when the new op happens??? we will find out when this op airs to see if they hint it -show taka or the picture frame...maybe shin? who knows tho they can take their time on it or animate it right away...but sp likes to stretch things...like the n vs s fight took so long to air with all the crappy fillers


I hope they do animate it too.
Btw, who is that girl/guy with glassed that appears on the trailer?


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 13, 2017)

Something tells me that random awkward kid will be boruto's Konohamaru equivalent. At least that's what I guessed

Still, if this is essentially going the Super path of the anime leading the manga or just generally doing it's own thing... and that Studio Pierrot will essentially be given free reign of the entire story, after seeing their custom storytelling prowess with the rest of the Naruto fillers... I'm scared

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tokoya (Mar 13, 2017)

RockSauron said:


> Something tells me that random awkward kid will be boruto's Konohamaru equivalent. At least that's what I guessed
> 
> Still, if this is essentially going the Super path of the anime leading the manga or just generally doing it's own thing... and that Studio Pierrot will essentially be given free reign of the entire story, after seeing their custom storytelling prowess with the rest of the Naruto fillers... I'm scared


Yamashita and Abe are directing this together so the way I see it, we don't have anything concerning to worry about....Kodachi is being credited for the script too (And there's also the fact that Kishi is quite involved in the anime as well) so in terms of canon I think we're good to go too


----------



## Rai (Mar 13, 2017)

Animation seems good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 13, 2017)

The final episodes have had movie quality animation, let's see how long Boruto will keep that up.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2017)

plsnerf said:


> bruh its pronounced burgeru


It's prononced Baagaa. HanBaaGaa. "ハンバーガー"

Other than that this trailer was the shit.
I can't wait. There's definitely this Boruto Movie/ Gaiden Vibe.

This trailer wasn't really hard to understand either, basic japanese stuff.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 13, 2017)

RockSauron said:


> Something tells me that random awkward kid will be boruto's Konohamaru equivalent. At least that's what I guessed
> 
> Still, if this is essentially going the Super path of the anime leading the manga or just generally doing it's own thing... and that Studio Pierrot will essentially be given free reign of the entire story, after seeing their custom storytelling prowess with the rest of the Naruto fillers... I'm scared


I personally hope that happens.
I'd rather Pierrot takes the main lead in the story than the Ikemoto scumbag. I didn't realize it could happen and now you said it I'm relieved.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 13, 2017)

Yuz said:


> I personally hope that happens.
> I'd rather Pierrot takes the main lead in the story than the Ikemoto scumbag. I didn't realize it could happen and now you said it I'm relieved.



That being said, Kishi said he had some level of influence over the Boruto anime too. Can't have Pierrot do whatever they want with the characters. And Ikemoto just draws the manga, he doesn't even write the story for it. Ukyō Kodachi writes the story with inputs and directions from Kishi. Ikemoto can't take the blame for where the story goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 13, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> That being said, Kishi said he had some level of influence over the Boruto anime too. Can't have Pierrot do whatever they want with the characters. And Ikemoto just draws the manga, he doesn't even write the story for it. Ukyō Kodachi writes the story with inputs and directions from Kishi. Ikemoto can't take the blame for where the story goes.


Don't you really think Ukyo writes down the story by himself? I've got no base to prove this but I think Ikemoto also is involved in the story. Anyhow, you're right I should blame Ukyo and not Ikemoto but to me, both are scumbags.

I didn't mean Pierrot would take the lead in the story without Kishi's approval or involvement. I know if Pierrot takes the lead of the story he will be involved along with Pierrot but my point was I personally prefer Pierrot and Kishi to take the main lead of the story instead of Ukyo and Kishi. 

Which would be equal to anime>manga supposing if that happens.


----------



## DarkEmpressAngel (Mar 13, 2017)

omgggggggg I cannot wait for this anime to come out than my little cinnamon rolls will finally get screen time


----------



## Platypus (Mar 13, 2017)

RockSauron said:


> Something tells me that random awkward kid will be boruto's Konohamaru equivalent. At least that's what I guessed


It's Kiba's spawn.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Mar 13, 2017)

It looks boring... Because where the hell is my Mitsuki?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 13, 2017)

The only turn-off for me atm is the prospect of having to sit through Boruto's daddy issues _again_.

Will the footage in the PV reappear in the first episodes or is it exclusive, similar to recent Shippuden PVs? @Animeblue



HisokaRollin said:


> It looks boring... Because where the hell is my Mitsuki?


The first arc(s) takes place before the Mitsuki one-shot and presumably after chapter 700. He'll join the cast after a while for sure. The kids don't look that much younger than their Mitsuki one-shot and Naruto Gaiden selves judging by their appearances in the PV.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Useful 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Platypus (Mar 13, 2017)

> *Chief Director Discusses the Direction Boruto Anime Will Take & More [Full Interview]*
> March 12, 2017  ,
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.spirallingsphere.com/2017/03/chief-director-discusses-the-direction-boruto-anime-will-take-more-full-interview/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2017)

3 weeks away!


----------



## Suekay (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm thinking we're going to get (just my opinion):

Chapter 700 (either at the very end of Shippuden or as a very brief intro at the start of the first Boruto Ep)
Filler Arc
Mitsuki Gaiden
Filler Arc of Mitsuki arriving in Konoha
Filler Arc x ??
Naruto Gaiden (maybe with the Konoha Shinden novel being woven into it)
Filler Arc x ??
They'll skip Boruto the Movie like they skipped The Last
And finally it'll be Boruto Manga Content

To me in The Day Naruto Became Hokage, Boruto looked like he was 8 or 9. In this he looks a little older, but younger than he did in the movie, so I agree with everyone who's saying he'll be 10 or 11 in this. But this anime is supposed to show the start of their academy careers? Didn't everyone else start at the academy when they were 5 or 6 years old? I dunno...maybe they go to ordinary school first now or something. Or maybe there's just no education until they're 10, I mean in the movie Himawari didn't seem to be at the Academy yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 13, 2017)

The first two screenshots from a while ago aren't in this trailer. I'm assuming we'll get another teaser...maybe.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2017)

Suekay said:


> I'm thinking we're going to get (just my opinion):
> 
> Chapter 700 (either at the very end of Shippuden or as a very brief intro at the start of the first Boruto Ep)
> Filler Arc
> ...


You don't think they're going to make the epilogue of The Last into a full episode?


----------



## Suekay (Mar 13, 2017)

Mider T said:


> You don't think they're going to make the epilogue of The Last into a full episode?



If you mean the first glimpse we got of Boruto and Himawari, then no.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2017)

Why not?


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> The first two screenshots from a while ago aren't in this trailer. I'm assuming we'll get another teaser...maybe.


I thinked about it too, about that scene with Boruto and a huge smoke behind
I guess that we can get a new teaser with next Shippuden episode


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2017)

Packard said:


> thinked


Thought*


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Thought*


....


----------



## UchiSarada (Mar 13, 2017)

Packard said:


> Well, can we stop a little in talk about Sarada's clothes and talk why SP designed big breasts for Chocho? Just..she's only a kid



For the same reason that Ikemoto changed Sarada's clothes in the Boruto manga, you can see a lot of skin and it doesn't matter If they are only kids..


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 13, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> i hope i live long enough to see a series about naruto's grandson



Beruto is coming.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 13, 2017)

thanks for translation

Well, we already have an idea of what will be the chronological line of the series. But how long or how many chapters will be taken up to start with the Mitsuki's OS, the Gaiden or movie


----------



## Kurak (Mar 13, 2017)

They should animate Naruto Gaiden and Mitsuki gaiden before starting with Boruto that aftar 1 year still has no new content

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Indra (Mar 13, 2017)

The worst part is the recap hell.

Going through everyone's dad issues and the possibility of the Boruto movie being reanimated via Manga version is unsettling.


It's like you finish one thing and it pops back up. I guess this is what it feels like to fight Naruto and his shadow clones.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tokoya (Mar 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> The worst part is the recap hell.
> 
> Going through everyone's dad issues and the possibility of the Boruto movie being reanimated via Manga version is unsettling.
> 
> ...


I REALLY hope they don't do the damn movie, but as for Mitsuki and Sarada's side stories, I think it would be great to see it animated.....Hopefully they add a few more scenes to them as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 13, 2017)

Tokoya said:


> I REALLY hope they don't do the damn movie, but as for Mitsuki and Sarada's side stories, I think it would be great to see it animated.....Hopefully they add a few more scenes to them as well


I honestly see it happening. With all the new scenes added, they probably won't miss their chance.

I wonder what this season is going to cover. I hope we get an idea of the arc length.


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 13, 2017)

But the fight with Momoshiki they should adapt it, due the changes at end of this.


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> The worst part is the recap hell.
> 
> Going through everyone's dad issues and the possibility of the Boruto movie being reanimated via Manga version is unsettling.
> 
> ...


Prepare for more than 10 episodes about Momoshiki, Kinshiki and Katasuke past and how that "omnitrix" was created lmfao
At least I can see now how Sarada and Mitsuki increased their friendship


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurak said:


> They should animate Naruto Gaiden and Mitsuki gaiden before starting with Boruto that aftar 1 year still has no new content



Doesn't make sense to start a series about Boruto with material focused on his teammates. Plus, I think they want to keep Mitsuki's past a mystery for a little while longer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ramezzes (Mar 13, 2017)

*“It seems that Sarada and Mitsuki are going to have a more developed relationship from now on.”
In the beginning they are merely classmates, with Sarada being an unsociable girl, and Mitsuki having an unreadable atmosphere around him. (TL Note: can’t read the rest of text)*

Please tell me it is not some pairing tease is it?


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> *“It seems that Sarada and Mitsuki are going to have a more developed relationship from now on.”
> In the beginning they are merely classmates, with Sarada being an unsociable girl, and Mitsuki having an unreadable atmosphere around him. (TL Note: can’t read the rest of text)*
> 
> Please tell me it is not some pairing tease is it?



Please tell me it *is* some pairing tease is not it?
Finaly my shipp can have some chances lmao


----------



## Derael (Mar 13, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> *“It seems that Sarada and Mitsuki are going to have a more developed relationship from now on.”
> In the beginning they are merely classmates, with Sarada being an unsociable girl, and Mitsuki having an unreadable atmosphere around him. (TL Note: can’t read the rest of text)*
> 
> Please tell me it is not some pairing tease is it?


I thought that is was more important to show us how Boruto and Mitsuki met, since it's at the center of Mitsuki's Oneshot so this confuse me...
I think it's just to show us how they started to get along. There's really not much between the two, not in the movie, not in the manga and not even in the novel. I'm not worried about that.


Packard said:


> Please tell me it *is* some pairing tease is not it?
> Finaly my shipp can have some chances lmao


I really don't see the appeal. I just know that some SS started to ship it for some dumb reasons. That was sad to watch after the oneshot came out... Calling it Moon and earth or some shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 13, 2017)

I dunno, I sensed some major Boruto x Sarada at the end of the Boruto movie. And it doesn't appear to be one-sided.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ramezzes (Mar 13, 2017)

Packard said:


> Please tell me it *is* some pairing tease is not it?
> Finaly my shipp can have some chances lmao



Hate to say this but I am more of a BoruSara type than MitsuSara. Sorry 
The way it was worded and not to mention incomplete, it is too vague


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Derael said:


> I really don't see the appeal.


Lol, I was just kidding xD


----------



## Rai (Mar 13, 2017)

Packard said:


> Please tell me it *is* some pairing tease is not it?
> Finaly my shipp can have some chances lmao



Boruto x Sarada is OTP

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Derael (Mar 13, 2017)

Packard said:


> Lol, I was just kidding xD


Nah, I know you actually ship it. I like to check the Sarada FC. Won't join though. Too much SS


ℜai said:


> Boruto x Sarada is OTP


I don't see the appeal either tbqh. But it makes more sense. Quite obvious anyway


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Hate to say this but I am more of a BoruSara type than MitsuSara. Sorry
> The way it was worded and not to mention incomplete, it is too vague


That's fine. I'm not big fan of BoruSara pairing. I'm more MitsuSara or ChoSara xD


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Boruto x Sarada is OTP


Eeeew xD



Derael said:


> Nah, I know you actually ship it. I like to check the Sarada FC. Won't join though. Too much SS


Damn you xD
Well, I'm not SS but I like to see these nice fanarts ^^


----------



## Trojan (Mar 13, 2017)

Suekay said:


> I'm thinking we're going to get (just my opinion):
> 
> Chapter 700 (either at the very end of Shippuden or as a very brief intro at the start of the first Boruto Ep)
> Filler Arc
> ...



This time the anime is canon. There should be anything like "filler"...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 13, 2017)

They are going to do Sarada a giant disservice as a character (and prove her fan's right) if they start shipping her with multiple guys (or the fan's sake, girls too).

She'll just end up being a pairing character known for her pairing relationships rather than being her own character.

You can pretty sum of the failure of both Sakura and Hinata in this new generation if they ruin the next heroine with that crap.

I can see this going really bad really fast.


----------



## Rai (Mar 13, 2017)

Packard said:


> Eeeew xD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Hate to say this but I am more of a BoruSara type than MitsuSara. Sorry
> The way it was worded and not to mention incomplete, it is too vague


I think I already know you from some place, hmm..


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

ℜai said:


>


Better 



Indra said:


> They are going to do Sarada a giant disservice as a character (and prove her fan's right) if they start shipping her with multiple guys (or the fan's sake, girls too).
> 
> She'll just end up being a pairing character known for her pairing relationships rather than being her own character.
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAA, I'm sorry Indra :c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Mar 13, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> *“It seems that Sarada and Mitsuki are going to have a more developed relationship from now on.”
> In the beginning they are merely classmates, with Sarada being an unsociable girl, and Mitsuki having an unreadable atmosphere around him. (TL Note: can’t read the rest of text)*
> 
> Please tell me it is not some pairing tease is it?



Nah, but some team bonding would be nice. And more Mitsuki will be nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derael (Mar 13, 2017)

ℜai said:


>


Yep, I really don't like it


HisokaRollin said:


> Nah, but some team bonding would be nice. And more Mitsuki will be nice.


They should focus on Boruto's and Mitsuki's relationship first, or we will have another case of undeveloped "friendship" like for Naruto and Sasuke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Derael said:


> Yep, I really don't like it


Lol


----------



## Indra (Mar 13, 2017)

Packard said:


> AAAAAAAAAAA, I'm sorry Indra :c


I really don't want to see the failures of the past ruin what could be a new great start.

I really like how sweet and kind Sarada is, I don't need to see that being misused for SP's trio shit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> I really don't want to see the failures of the past ruin what could be a new great start.
> 
> I really like how sweet and kind Sarada is, I don't need to see that being misused for SP's trio shit.


I like this Sarada too. That's why I don't trust much in SP :c


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 13, 2017)

BoruSara or we RIOT.


----------



## Indra (Mar 13, 2017)

Packard said:


> I like this Sarada too. That's why I don't trust much in SP :c


In the case that any of this backfires, even with Kishimoto 'supervising', Gaiden Sarada > SP Sarada.

That goes for Mitsuki, and Boruto as well in their respected stories. I'm not 100% on these new guys yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> BoruSara or we RIOT.


I like riots. When we'll start? XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> In the case that any of this backfires, even with Kishimoto 'supervising', Gaiden Sarada > SP Sarada.
> 
> That goes for Mitsuki, and Boruto as well in their respected stories. I'm not 100% on these new guys yet.


Gaiden Sarada will be the best Sarada forever (for me, ofc)
Mitsuki in his oneshot is a great Mitsuki for me too, as Boruto as well
As I said before, I need to see a new arc at least to give a better opinion

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 13, 2017)

Wait till Sarada becomes Boruto's anchor.


----------



## Corvida (Mar 13, 2017)

Derael said:


> Nah, I know you actually ship it. I like to check the Sarada FC. Won't join though. Too much SS



I can promise you a thing-the less family moments we´re shown here or in the manga, the more you will suffer



> I don't see the appeal either tbqh. But it makes more sense. Quite obvious anyway



[/QUOTE]

It hasnt any.
And It´s shit, anyway.



Packard said:


> I like riots. When we'll start? XD



No pairings for Sarada

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 13, 2017)

Packard said:


> Gaiden Sarada will be the best Sarada forever (for me, ofc)
> Mitsuki in his oneshot is a great Mitsuki for me too, as Boruto as well
> As I said before, I need to see a new arc at least to give a better opinion


Agreed. 

Anyway I don't expect much of that happening. From the looks of the arc, I don't think it'll be that heavy. Even with Boruto as the lead (knowing that he is having troubles with his father), the trailer didn't really show them having a conflict per se. It seems to be more about Boruto joining the academy, meeting new ninjas (from his perspective, this is probably his first time meeting characters like Sarada, Chou Chou, etc). So I think we will see less daddy problems in this first arc, and more new generation introductions/explanations. 

It should be a fun/bubbly arc instead of an angst filled one. We'll see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Mar 13, 2017)

ℜai said:


>



What are you doing Rai? Staph
Fuck romance shit in new gen, fuck it man.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HisokaRollin (Mar 13, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Beruto is coming.



I saw future now and its dark.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 13, 2017)

@Corvida What do you think of SPing design changes?


----------



## Derael (Mar 13, 2017)

Corvida said:


> I can promise you a thing-the less family moments we´re shown here or in the manga, the more you will suffer


That's why I won't join


Corvida said:


> It hasnt any.
> And It´s shit, anyway.


Agree. But I somehow dislike it less than Mitsusara.


----------



## Indra (Mar 13, 2017)

@SupremeKage 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Corvida said:


> No pairings for Sarada


I'm sorry if I'm an impopular shipp queen (jk xD)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Mar 13, 2017)

Packard said:


> Gaiden Sarada will be the best Sarada forever (for me, ofc)
> Mitsuki in his oneshot is a great Mitsuki for me too, as Boruto as well
> As I said before, I need to see a new arc at least to give a better opinion



Gaiden Sarada 

I miss her. But yeah, lets wait and see what will come out if this all...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Mar 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> @SupremeKage
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Dat fucker. 

Go back to your son Ging, you ass.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> Gaiden Sarada
> 
> I miss her. But yeah, lets wait and see what will come out if this all...


I already miss this little dork so much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> @SupremeKage
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


All make sense for me now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Corvida (Mar 13, 2017)

Derael said:


> That's why I won't join


I´ll add you mentally as a lurker-lol


> Agree. But I somehow dislike it less than Mitsusara.



what about neither?



Indra said:


> @Corvida What do you think of SPing design changes?



Well,you see.... Meh.




What, in the name of all budafucks intends to be this? A composite?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 13, 2017)

Corvida said:


> What, in the name of all budafucks intends to be this? A composite?




I'm crossing my fingers for there to be actual pants on. Her design never really needed an upgrade, but I would be okay with this outfit if she had black pants on or something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 13, 2017)

ℜai said:


>


Shipping Sarada with a lab experiment smh


Indra said:


> @SupremeKage
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


So they still ripping off of HxH lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for there to be actual pants on. Her design never really needed an upgrade, but I would be okay with this outfit if she had black pants on or something.


I saw big breasts in Chocho - and she's like 10-11 years here, so I don't will be surprised if Sarada's outfit don't have pants


----------



## Derael (Mar 13, 2017)

Corvida said:


> what about neither?


Would be nice but unlikely


SupremeKage said:


> a lab experiment smh


 Got a problem with Mitsuki?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kurak (Mar 13, 2017)

Derael said:


> They should focus on Boruto's and Mitsuki's relationship first, or we will have another case of undeveloped "friendship" like for Naruto and Sasuke



Agreed. Right now Boruto treats Mitsuki like just some person he works with, nothing deep. And Mitsuki is babbling only about Boruto beign worthy son of his father wtf? Is this how friendship looks like in Japan?
A: Hey, x, you really are a son of your father.
B: Yyyy, thanks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Corvida (Mar 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for there to be actual pants on.








Derael said:


> Would be nice but unlikely

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 13, 2017)

Derael said:


> Would be nice but unlikely
> 
> Got a problem with Mitsuki?


Other than the way he was created, not really


----------



## SuriLee (Mar 13, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> *with Sarada being an unsociable girl*


oh thats just perfect isnt it?



Indra said:


> They are going to do Sarada a giant disservice as a character (and prove her fan's right) if they start shipping her with multiple guys (or the fan's sake, girls too).


remember the novel!


> Lately, she’d become quite popular among their male ninja classmates, but if you asked her childhood playmate Boruto, then–


----------



## Derael (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurak said:


> Agreed. Right now Boruto treats Mitsuki like just some person he works with, nothing deep. And Mitsuki is babbling only about Boruto beign worthy son of his father wtf? Is this how friendship looks like in Japan?


I was really disapointed by that in the movie, as they're shown to be closer in gaiden. Plus it doesn't fit with Mitsuki's oneshot. 
Though I think they still see eachother as friends ... Just like Boruto and Sarada but the movie didn't really focus on team Konohamaru. You can see they're all concerned about each others's well beeing, really (Momoshiki's interupting the exam, the hospital scene, etc...)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 13, 2017)

inojin x sarada > ur new gen otp

but tbh i dont want to see new gen shippings/pairings...i want them to focus on the married couples instead since we didnt get a lot of that from the original series


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Derael said:


> I was really disapointed by that in the movie, as they're shown to be closer in gaiden. Plus it doesn't fit with Mitsuki's oneshot.
> Though I think they still see eachother as friends ... Just like Boruto and Sarada but the movie didn't really focus on team Konohamaru. You can see they're all concerned about each others's well beeing, really (Momoshiki's interupting the exam, the hospital scene, etc...)


It just like Sarada and Chocho relationship
In Gaiden they're best friends, but we don't see they interacting in movie D:



SuriLee said:


> remember the novel!


_Somebody save meeee_


----------



## Platypus (Mar 13, 2017)

Never saw the appeal of romance between Naruto characters, let alone a bunch of 11 year olds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Derael (Mar 13, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Other than the way he was created, not really


Don't hold that against him... he didn't ask to be made 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Damn, I miss the expressive Mitsuki from the one shot  





Packard said:


> It just like Sarada and Chocho relationship


Well, they just don't interact but it's more because they didn't have the time . It's not like like their dynamic and relationship completely changed

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Derael said:


> Damn, I miss the expressive Mitsuki from the one shot


THIS is the reason why I prefer this Mitsuki 
(I wonder the day NF'll let show my images and emoticons)


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Derael said:


> Well, they just don't interact but it's more because they didn't have the time . It's not like like their dynamic and relationship completely changed


Well you're right. But still need to see if their relationship changed or not


----------



## Kurak (Mar 13, 2017)

Ships should wait. For now i'm far more interested if Boruto will turn into DB with aliens, different planets and gods for all we know Boruto has already some "mark" of "god" on his hand :/

The saddest thing is that power inflation is rising up. In movie Boruto in fact showed more than Naruto in almost entire part 1. The only way for story to continue is to nerf main heroes plus Sasuke and Naruto or in fact speed power inflation even more.

I fear war arc will look like childish play to Boruto

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derael (Mar 13, 2017)

Packard said:


> THIS is the reason why I prefer this Mitsuki
> (I wonder the day NF'll let show my images and emoticons)


He looks so bad and emotionless in the anime . 
They should've changed that in the manga.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 13, 2017)

I feel like people forget that gaiden was created after the movie


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 13, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> I feel like people forget that gaiden was created after the movie



I feel like a lot of people here in this section have short term memory loss.


----------



## 48john (Mar 13, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Never saw the appeal of romance between Naruto characters, let alone a bunch of 11 year olds.



Never saw the appeal of "shipping" cartoon and comic characters period. Just seems very weird to me. Anywho I wasn't even aware that people differentiated characters by how they were in Gaiden or the movie, all the same characters to me. Don't see the point in continuously hating on SP just based on designs in the preview, overanalyzing IMO

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derael (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurak said:


> Ships should wait. For now i'm far more interested if Boruto will turn into DB with aliens, different planets and gods for all we know Boruto has already some "mark" of "god" on his hand :/
> 
> The saddest thing is that power inflation is rising up. In movie Boruto in fact showed more than Naruto in almost entire part 1. The only way for story to continue is to nerf main heroes plus Sasuke and Naruto or in fact speed power inflation even more.
> 
> I fear war arc will look like childish play to Boruto


Not ships but relationships are important and should be established. Naruto didn't do it right and a lot of the bonds shown looked forced.
The relationships established between the characters also gives more motivation to them. As they want to fight for what they hold dear.



BlazingInferno said:


> I feel like a lot of people here in this section have short term memory loss.


I know and I often talk about it. This doesn't excuse the manga for not correcting things

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 13, 2017)

Sarada fangirl of Boruto, the manga. novel, movie show it.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurak said:


> Ships should wait. For now i'm far more interested if Boruto will turn into DB with aliens, different planets and gods for all we know Boruto has already some "mark" of "god" on his hand :/
> 
> The saddest thing is that power inflation is rising up. In movie Boruto in fact showed more than Naruto in almost entire part 1. The only way for story to continue is to nerf main heroes plus Sasuke and Naruto or in fact speed power inflation even more.
> 
> I fear war arc will look like childish play to Boruto



nah. 
I would say Bolt is far weaker than Naruto in chapter 1. 
If he got overwhelmed by 3 kids (and 6 clones), he stands no chance against Narudo's 1000 clones.


----------



## SuriLee (Mar 13, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> Sarada fangirl of Boruto, the manga. novel, movie show it.


gaiden which was solely written by kishi didnt.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Mar 13, 2017)

Corvida said:


> No pairings for Sarada



I hope so..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (Mar 13, 2017)

lets hope the only paring moment/stuff we get is with the old gen.
new gen..lets just have it story/family focused.


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 13, 2017)

SuriLee said:


> gaiden which was solely written by kishi didnt.


Well...

gaiden only focused on sarada, could not see relationship with other characters except Chocho


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> Well...
> 
> gaiden only focused on sarada, could not see relationship with other characters except Chocho


But she had a little interaction with Boruto D:
At no time does she show love interest in him. Just a good friendship between these two

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ramezzes (Mar 13, 2017)

Ok I read that part again about Sarada and Mitsuki 'developed' relationship and I just realised it might be similar to how Sakura and Sai first interacted. I honestly forgot about that Sai and Sakura friendship.


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Ok I read that part again about Sarada and Mitsuki 'developed' relationship and I just realised it might be similar to how Sakura and Sai first interacted. I honestly forgot about that Sai and Sakura friendship.


:'( 
Sai and Sakura friendship is precious. Protect it


----------



## Indra (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyway changing the subject about shipping crap.

Considering that the start of the academy is going to deal with tests, ninja performances, and so forth... You think we are going to see more explanations on their abilities? I know for example, most of the next generation ninja have access to elemental natures, in comparison to Part 1 where only Sasuke I believe (from Konoha) used elemental natures (I'm serious though: Naruto, Sakura, Neji, Lee, Ino, Choji, etc -- Never used elemental ninjutsu in Part 1 I think).

I'm hoping we get to see a bit more about how ninja's come-to-be in the academy start because we didn't really see much of that in Naruto's era or in the Gaiden before they graduated. The only test I remember is that clone one for Naruto, and in the Gaiden Shino stated that their 'test' was coming up.

So I can only assume that before Naruto Gaiden starts, we will see their graduation test. Which might focus on Sarada before her story starts.

I also hope that the readers get a little taste of what makes Boruto such a talented ninja as well, because while the Movie stated he could do so many amazing things (learning kage bunshin without effort, along with fuuton, raiton, and suiton) -- His performance was easily eclipsed by the kote device which took away most feats.

It would be nice to see more of this Boruto (even though he's a lazy fuck), but at least he doesn't 'cheat' in comparison to Movie Boruto. However, considering that the Manga is now leading in terms of new content. I guess we'll see the latter anyway....
Still I'm anxious

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> Anyway changing the subject about shipping crap.
> 
> Considering that the start of the academy is going to deal with tests, ninja performances, and so forth... You think we are going to see more explanations on their abilities? I know for example, most of the next generation ninja have access to elemental natures, in comparison to Part 1 where only Sasuke I believe (from Konoha) used elemental natures (I'm serious though: Naruto, Sakura, Neji, Lee, Ino, Choji, etc -- Never used elemental ninjutsu in Part 1 I think).
> 
> ...


I'm really glad in see the girls of this generation using some elemental natures  
(Ik that there were women using elemental nature in previous generations, but here the number seems larger )
Anyway, Im hoping tho for see these kids training and using ninjutsus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 13, 2017)

Packard said:


> I'm really glad in see the girls of this generation using some elemental natures
> (Ik that there were women using elemental nature in previous generations, but here the number seems larger )
> Anyway, Im hoping tho for see these kids training and using ninjutsus


Agreed. You would think they learned nothing coming out of the academy based on Team 7's performance in the Waves Arc.

I mean Sasuke was clearly strong enough to fight Kirigakure spawns on his own, but Naruto/Sakura lacked in a lot despite going to the same school. Obviously Sasuke's reason for growing strong (and his motivation) were much higher than his team mates, regardless them being 'useless' in certain moments is a bit 'what the fuck'.

You would expect most of these kids coming out of the Academy to be at least decent shinobi, and yet, some are not. Makes you wonder if just anyone can pass these exams and become a ninja.

Remember back when Kirigakure's graduation exam was killing your entire classmates? Oh the good times

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> Agreed. You would think they learned nothing coming out of the academy based on Team 7's performance in the Waves Arc.
> 
> I mean Sasuke was clearly strong enough to fight Kirigakure spawns on his own, but Naruto/Sakura lacked in a lot despite going to the same school. Obviously Sasuke's reason for growing strong (and his motivation) were much higher than his team mates, regardless them being 'useless' in certain moments is a bit 'what the fuck'.
> 
> ...


Exactly.
As you said, Sasuke was the only one to have elemental nature jutsus in the beginning of part one. Just near to the end is that Naruto started using wind chakra to make his famous rasengan.
if I'm not mistaken, Sakura was appointed to have water and earth as elements, but I never saw she doing any jutsu in that styles.

But I hope this time, it'll be different, as you can see Chocho and Sarada with lightning, Boruto dominating three elements, Mitsuki and Shikadai with wind and etc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 13, 2017)

Can't remember Naruto taking on 3ninjas at a time in the Part 1. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## their77 (Mar 13, 2017)

Has the trailer been subbed yet?


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

I dunno. I want to know it too


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 13, 2017)

Sarada and Chouchou are most likely looking at the Hokage painted statues 'prank' made by Boruto. 

I like the possibility where a member here said that instead of the kid being a filler character, it's just Sarada doing 'Henge No Jutsu' (Although, I don't see a character like her skipping classes haha).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 13, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Sarada and Chouchou are most likely looking at the Hokage painted statues 'prank' made by Boruto.
> 
> I like the possibility where a member here said that instead of the kid being a filler character, *it's just Sarada doing 'Henge No Jutsu' *(Although, I don't see a character like her skipping classes haha).



I was thinking that guy would be Kawaki, but this theory is gourgeous

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tokoya (Mar 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> In the case that any of this backfires, even with Kishimoto 'supervising', Gaiden Sarada > SP Sarada.
> 
> That goes for Mitsuki, and Boruto as well in their respected stories. I'm not 100% on these new guys yet.


What if I told you that Abe directed Great Teacher Onizuka, Yu Yu Hakusho and most recently both seasons of Arslan Senki.....And what if I told you that Yamashita is the one that directed Boruto the Movie, the animation of Naruto The Last, and was the director of the these specific episodes in the Naruto anime (Madara vs Everyone, Obito vs Kakashi and TS Naruto vs Sasuke)


----------



## Tokoya (Mar 14, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Never saw the appeal of romance between Naruto characters, let alone a bunch of 11 year olds.


I feel this way about the new gen....If they must have it, do it when they're like 16+


----------



## Trojan (Mar 14, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> Can't remember Naruto taking on 3ninjas at a time in the Part 1. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


here,
here,


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

Hussain said:


> here,
> here,


hussain do u think...they willl show...

*Spoiler*: __ 




the madara waterfall statue

in the boruto anime??? i know ur hoping they will


----------



## Indra (Mar 14, 2017)

Tokoya said:


> What if I told you that Abe directed Great Teacher Onizuka, Yu Yu Hakusho and most recently both seasons of Arslan Senki.....And what if I told you that Yamashita is the one that directed Boruto the Movie, the animation of Naruto The Last, and was the director of the these specific episodes in the Naruto anime (Madara vs Everyone, Obito vs Kakashi and TS Naruto vs Sasuke)


I'm impressed but that doesn't necessarily mean everything is fine yet.

Kishimoto is still involved



Seriously though we'll see if it works out or not. For the first months we are basically recapping stuff we've seen in animated form, so there's really not much to surprise us with.


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm impressed but that doesn't necessarily mean everything is fine yet.
> 
> Kishimoto is still involved
> 
> ...


ya we already seen boruto daddy's issue animated..so i dont really wanna see that but ofc i will be watching, hope this first arc wont be too long


----------



## Indra (Mar 14, 2017)

fuff said:


> ya we already seen boruto daddy's issue animated..so i dont really wanna see that but ofc i will be watching, hope this first arc wont be too long


Since Chapter 700 came out we've been dealing with daddy issues.

I think that's like 4 years right? SHEESH.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> Since Chapter 700 came out we've been dealing with daddy issues.
> 
> I think that's like 4 years right? SHEESH.


i thought it would have been after the boruto movie events tbh when i heard boruto was getting an anime, well mitsuki, gaiden and then after movie stuff...not from boruto's daddy issues. at least we have that chouchou one ep to look fwd to since it looks like it happens after the movie since sasuke is in it...now if only it could be released...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 14, 2017)

fuff said:


> i thought it would have been after the boruto movie events tbh when i heard boruto was getting an anime, well mitsuki, gaiden and then after movie stuff...not from boruto's daddy issues. at least we have that chouchou one ep to look fwd to since it looks like it happens after the movie since sasuke is in it...now if only it could be released...


Chou Chou had daddy issues in the Gaiden too 

It is a curse. But yeah the OVA looks like fun, I thought it was going to release with Storm 4 but I guess not.


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> Chou Chou had daddy issues in the Gaiden too
> 
> It is a curse. But yeah the OVA looks like fun, I thought it was going to release with Storm 4 but I guess not.


oh ya totally forgot about that, she was funny i like her.
ya i thought it was going to come with the game as well...i wonder...when they will release it...and with what...if anything...maybe the manga in may?

i remember back in dec, we took charge of that thread and kept updating live. it was fun lol


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 14, 2017)

Hussain said:


> here,
> here,


I thought he had help from sasuke. No?


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 14, 2017)

About Chouchou having a chest, let's remember Tsunade at 11_12  before complaining.


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> About Chouchou having a chest, let's remember Tsunade at 11_12  before complaining.


she had no chest....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 14, 2017)

fuff said:


> she had no chest....


  Ummm


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't know how to show u the pic I have


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> Ummm




images arent working...im assuming its the white shirt one...shes 16 there...


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 14, 2017)

fuff said:


> images arent working...im assuming its the white shirt one...shes 16 there...


No same top like ur own. I think a squad photo of her, Orochimaru and jiraiya.


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

fuff said:


> she had no chest....


that makes me think how terrible fanservice is..


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> No same top like ur own. I think a squad photo of her, Orochimaru and jiraiya.


  ???


post the link up...i think u might be referring to this FANART:

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> that makes me think how terrible fanservice is..


welll i dont think a 10-12 should have one...thats kinda distrubing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

fuff said:


> welll i dont think a 10-12 should have one...thats kinda distrubing


i was referring to adult tsunade, it's pretty exaggerated.


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 14, 2017)

Didn't know it was a fan art.


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 14, 2017)

are you seeing what am seeing?

Sarutobi > Jiaraiya > Minato > Kakashi > Sasuke > Boruto.


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> are you seeing what am seeing?
> 
> Sarutobi > Jiaraiya > Minato > Kakashi > Sasuke > Boruto.


Lol not really...konohamru is boruto's sensei...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> are you seeing what am seeing?
> 
> Sarutobi > Jiaraiya > Minato > Kakashi > Sasuke > Boruto.


it should stop in kakashi tbh.


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> i was referring to adult tsunade, it's pretty exaggerated.


Well in naruto she's the only busty one who shows it off...take a look at one piece and fairy tail...much worse than naruto in terms of that lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> it should stop in kakashi tbh.


It hasn't


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

fuff said:


> Well in naruto she's the only busty one who shows it off...take a look at one piece and fairy tail...much worse than naruto in terms of that lol


you forget hinata? hers are busty too.


Demiladecoded said:


> It hasn't


yes, it has.

sasuke stopped that line when he left konoha.


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> you forget hinata? hers are busty too.
> 
> yes, it has.
> 
> sasuke stopped that line when he left konoha.


But he is teaching Boruto ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> But he is teaching Boruto ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


well yeah but no will fire, you know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry if this is already been discussed, but I didn't get it anyway. Is it A or B:

A) Naruto Shippuden is ending on episode 500 at the end of March, and with April it will start Boruto.
B) At the beginning of April Boruto will start, but Naruto Shippuden will air nonetheless.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 14, 2017)

Raikiri19 said:


> Sorry if this is already been discussed, but I didn't get it anyway. Is it A or B:
> 
> A) Naruto Shippuden is ending on episode 500 at the end of March, and with April it will start Boruto.
> B) At the beginning of April Boruto will start, but Naruto Shippuden will air nonetheless.


A

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 14, 2017)

Tokoya said:


> I feel this way about the new gen....If they must have it, do it when they're like 16+


Foundations for relationships (romantic and other) are established early on and (if done properly, which Kishi failed to do) built upon as the story progresses and the characters age.


fuff said:


> welll i dont think a 10-12 should have one...thats kinda distrubing


It's not unusual to see a chubby tween with more of a bust. Consider what breasts are made of.


fuff said:


> Well in naruto she's the only busty one who shows it off...take a look at one piece and fairy tail...much worse than naruto in terms of that lol


Something I always appreciated about Kishi was his light use of fan service. He even cut down on Naruto's Sexy no Jutsu appearances as the manga progressed.


Keichi said:


> you forget hinata? hers are busty too.


Kishi never exploited Hinata's figure and actually kept it under wraps throughout the manga (so much so that haters mocked her as fat and sloppy). Even her form fitting mission wear from the Last exposed nothing while making it apparent that she had a knock out shape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 14, 2017)

Platypus said:


> A


Can't believe it... so they made the final fight disgusting, except for Naruto vs Sasuke and the ending of Gai vs Madara, dragged everything with horrible fillers here and there and in the end rushed to end the story with a terrible usage of the novels... because of this Boruto shit. Tell me that this isn't true


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 14, 2017)

Raikiri19 said:


> Can't believe it... so they made the final fight disgusting, except for Naruto vs Sasuke and the ending of Gai vs Madara, dragged everything with horrible fillers here and there and in the end rushed to end the story with a terrible usage of the novels... because of this Boruto shit. Tell me that this isn't true


The anime crew had plenty of room to add to the story's finish and round out the individual stories of the characters that Kishi had left unfinished, but they chose instead to go with poorly written fillers, boring do overs of part one and the novels and cheap, meaningless comedy. Got nothing to do with Boruto.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 14, 2017)

fuff said:


> welll i dont think a 10-12 should have one...thats kinda distrubing


I've seen many 9-12 year olds with breast, it's pretty normal

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 14, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> The anime crew had plenty of room to add to the story's finish and round out the individual stories of the characters that Kishi had left unfinished, but they chose instead to go with poorly written fillers, boring do overs of part one and the novels and cheap, meaningless comedy. Got nothing to do with Boruto.


They stopped everything about Naruto Shippuden and rushed a horrible ending because they kind of woke up some morning and suddenly decided that the world couldn't survive anymore without a Boruto anime that I don't think people were exactly dying for. They could have ended Naruto Shippuden rightfully, with all the shitty fillers but also covering the individual stories,a decent usage of the novels etc and then move to Boruto if they really needed to do that. Plus that's so ridicolous that they used awful visuals for the final canon of Naruto Shippuden (out of a few parts) and yet the Boruto anime, even if it's actually some kind of a filler, will have the visuals that Naruto Shippuden should have had.

The Naruto Shippuden anime was handled far worse than the ending of the Bleach manga, and this says everything.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 14, 2017)

Raikiri19 said:


> They stopped everything about Naruto Shippuden and rushed a horrible ending because they kind of woke up some morning and suddenly decided that the world couldn't survive anymore without a Boruto anime that I don't think people were exactly dying for. They could have ended Naruto Shippuden rightfully, with all the shitty fillers but also covering the individual stories,a decent usage of the novels etc and then move to Boruto if they really needed to do that. Plus that's so ridicolous that they used awful visuals for the final canon of Naruto Shippuden (out of a few parts) and yet the Boruto anime, even if it's actually some kind of a filler, will have the visuals that Naruto Shippuden should have had.
> 
> The Naruto Shippuden anime was handled far worse than the ending of the Bleach manga, and this says everything.


After seeing the way in which the anime writers handled the opportunities they were given for further story involving the Shippuden characters I'm relieved that they chose not to stretch things further. They were god awful with plotting and characters more often than not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 14, 2017)

True, but at least they could animate all the novels in the manga timeline, and end the story as it was in the manga, possibly with a decen standard for the visuals. Instead, they made a complete mess, dragged everything and suddenly rushed a ending. 

But where was officially stated that 500 is the last Naruto Shippuden episode, and not the last of this arc?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 14, 2017)

Raikiri19 said:


> but at least they could animate all the novels in the manga timeline




No thanks. If anything, they should have never animated any of them. They are so bad and disgustingly boring. 
At first, I thought I couldn't stand them because they are in a novel format, but no, they are actually really bad!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> No same top like ur own. I think a squad photo of her, Orochimaru and jiraiya.


The Sannin were 6 when they became Genin.


----------



## ramezzes (Mar 14, 2017)

Really? Is this what the fandom in this forum does? Do nothing but moan, moan, moan and complain, complain, complain? I am out of here!


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 14, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Really? Is this what the fandom in this forum does? Do nothing but moan, moan, moan and complain, complain, complain? I am out of here!



TBH it's just a small part of the fanbase that complains (a loud one that is) and I don't blame them. They just have high expectations for the series and hopes for the best that's all.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 14, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Really? Is this what the fandom in this forum does? Do nothing but moan, moan, moan and complain, complain, complain?


 Yes 


> I am out of here!


Bye dude

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UchiSarada (Mar 14, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Really? Is this what the fandom in this forum does? Do nothing but moan, moan, moan and complain, complain, complain? I am out of here!


Pretty mucn, It keeps the forum alive though

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Trojan (Mar 14, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> I am out of here!


Good bye.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 14, 2017)

*For who's wondering what will be Naruto Shippuden's replacement for its timeslot after it finishes, check it out 

*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 14, 2017)

Wasn't the Naruto manga's replacement some tennis manga, too?


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 14, 2017)

OMG!!


----------



## Platypus (Mar 14, 2017)

RockSauron said:


> Wasn't the Naruto manga's replacement some tennis manga, too?


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> I've seen many 9-12 year olds with breast, it's pretty normal


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 14, 2017)

I hope the new kid in the preview (the one with the glasses) is somehow related to the canon characters of the previous generation.
I'm tired of having fodders in the spotlight when there are so many characters undeveloped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 14, 2017)

fuff said:


>


Same , here girls grow up very fast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 14, 2017)

How is this surprising that girls develop early

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> I hope the new kid in the preview (the one with the glasses) is somehow related to the canon characters of the previous generation.
> I'm tired of having fodders in the spotlight when there are so many characters undeveloped


i think someone put it the best..hes the konohamaru of the new gen


----------



## Indra (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm sure we won't see him again after this arc

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (Mar 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm sure we won't see him again after this arc


rip ramen guy
rip little pony tail pinned glasses guy with a blue shirt


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 14, 2017)

I thought that kid with the glasses was a girl.


----------



## Corvida (Mar 14, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> I hope the new kid in the preview (th*e one with the glasses*) is somehow related to the canon characters of the previous generation.



th*e one with the glasses*
*the one with the glasses
the one with the glasses*

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Kishi never exploited Hinata's figure and actually kept it under wraps throughout the manga (so much so that haters mocked her as fat and sloppy). Even her form fitting mission wear from the Last exposed nothing while making it apparent that she had a knock out shape.


i was referring to pierrot  we weren't talking about manga designs.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> i was referring to pierrot  we weren't talking about manga designs.


The anime seldom pushed fan service, either. I can recall just one rather tasteless depiction of Hinata that occurred  in that 'Road to Naruto' episode and maybe one or two with Tsunade over the years. Boob bounces have been about as far as SP has gone for the most part. They never really exploited Naruko either.


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> The anime seldom pushed fan service, either. I can recall just one rather tasteless depiction of Hinata that occurred  in that 'Road to Naruto' episode and maybe one or two with Tsunade over the years. Boob bounces have been about as far as SP has gone for the most part. They never really exploited Naruko either.


in part 1, i agree.
in part 2, i disagree of course it isn't something you see every chapter but it's still there and it personally makes me think they've abused on fanservice.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2017)

Corvida said:


> th*e one with the glasses
> the one with the glasses
> the one with the glasses*


Kid could possibly the grandchild of that kid on Jiraiya's team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 14, 2017)

Keichi said:


> in part 1, i agree.
> in part 2, i disagree of course it isn't something you see every chapter but it's still there and it personally makes me think they've abused on fanservice.



As far as the manga goes, Kishi was much more okay with showning breasts in Part 1 than in Part 2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> As far as the manga goes, Kishi was much more okay with showning breasts in Part 1 than in Part 2.


how so?


----------



## 48john (Mar 14, 2017)

So somehow a Boruto preview discussion turns into what the average breast size should be for pre-teens, I've seen it all


----------



## their77 (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyways, apparently Boruto is having trouble making friends do to his status. That's probably why he's hanging out with glasses boy, who is probably loner.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 14, 2017)

Boruto shouldn't have issues making friends because he's the son of the Hokage. In fact, he should be fairly popular if we're going off of that. In chapter 700 I just got the idea that some of his classmates were annoyed at him due to his loud behavior.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keichi (Mar 14, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> I hope the new kid in the preview (the one with the glasses) is somehow related to the canon characters of the previous generation.
> I'm tired of having fodders in the spotlight when there are so many characters undeveloped


while i like your point i feel the kid is a new character to the series and won't last long enough. im really sick of those fodders, even the sunagakure ones... ikemoto's logic is to add new fodders that won't develop and let nothing to other characters like metal lee, himawari or inojin.


----------



## their77 (Mar 14, 2017)

Apparently we a translation as to what Boruto is saying in the trailer.

*Boruto:* The modernization of the village of Konohagakure continues to advance, and it’s as peaceful as can be. Ninjas might not be needed in this age, but still, I decided to attend the ninja academy. But everyone only looks at me as the “Hokage’s son.” I’ll escape from that label as fast as you can blink and have everyone recognize me for who I am! This is my story! _BORUTO: NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS_ begins airing on April 5 at 5:55 p.m.!

Link removed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keichi (Mar 15, 2017)

their77 said:


> Apparently we a translation as to what Boruto is saying in the trailer.
> 
> *Boruto:* The modernization of the village of Konohagakure continues to advance, and it’s as peaceful as can be. Ninjas might not be needed in this age, but still, I decided to attend the ninja academy. But everyone only looks at me as the “Hokage’s son.” I’ll escape from that label as fast as you can blink and have everyone recognize me for who I am! This is my story! _BORUTO: NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS_ begins airing on April 5 at 5:55 p.m.!
> 
> Link removed


thank you.
nothing new though.


----------



## fuff (Mar 15, 2017)

is this an artbook or something?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 15, 2017)

fuff said:


> i think someone put it the best..hes the konohamaru of the new gen



Konohamaru was related to other characters (Asuma and the Third hokage). That's what I'm asking for, some relevante in his backstory.


SoulFire! said:


> I thought that kid with the glasses was a girl.



IT'S A TRAP!


Mider T said:


> Kid could possibly the grandchild of that kid on Jiraiya's team.



That would be interesting. At least we would finally know about Minato't forgoten team-mates... but, did they appear in the manga at all? I recall that scene is anime-only, which makes them filler characters



their77 said:


> Anyways, apparently Boruto is having trouble making friends do to his status. That's probably why he's hanging out with glasses boy, who is probably loner.



He is hanguing out with Shikadai in that preview and the webpage claims that Inojin is his childhood friend or something, so I doubt he has troubles making friends.


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't necessarily think Boruto will have a hard time making friends, but I could see the issue of people not liking him because of the title 'Son of Hokage', it kind of comes with expectations. People might be envious, curious, and/or jealous of that aspect. It probably pounds on them a little bit more because Boruto is talented too, so him being Naruto's son isn't for show. It would make sense why he has so many rival-type relationships with so many of his classmates.

On that note, I can see how Boruto would be frustrated with everyone labeling everything he does as being an accomplishment for being the Son of the Hokage, rather than Boruto being appreciated for being himself.

Naruto casts a large shadow, I suppose.

I'm just going off the introduction translation on one of those earlier pages anyway.


------------------

@Corvida

THEY DIDNT GIVE HER PANTS!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> THEY DIDNT GIVE HER PANTS!


pray there is pants underneath


----------



## Keichi (Mar 15, 2017)

sarada wears pants becuase her original outfit is something tough to draw for ikemoto otherwise she would wear the same outfit than in boruto the movie.


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> pray there is pants underneath


I can see knee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 15, 2017)

Keichi said:


> sarada wears pants becuase her original outfit is something tough to draw for ikemoto otherwise she would wear the same outfit than in boruto the movie.


thats not the only thing that is tough for ikemoto to draw...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Keichi (Mar 15, 2017)

fuff said:


> thats not the only thing that is tough for ikemoto to draw...


indeed, indeed.


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 15, 2017)

fuff said:


> is this an artbook or something?


*
Two Naruto TV Anime Premium Books (Heaven and Earth) will be on sale on May 2, 2017*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## fuff (Mar 15, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *Two Naruto TV Anime Premium Books (Heaven and Earth) will be on sale on May 2, 2017*


thanks!
so pretty much one naruto and one sasuke side? which one is which now...


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2017)

Curse Seal of Heaven = Sauke
Naruto = Earth cause fuck it 

Just guessing xD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 15, 2017)

I suppose those book might be a decent addition if they will have all the characters stats. 
(At least the new ones) 

Hopefully with different forms, if any.
like Base Momoshiki stats
and fused Momoshiki stats. 

If they don't have any stats however, they are pretty much useless.


----------



## Packard (Mar 15, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Packard (Mar 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> @Corvida
> 
> THEY DIDNT GIVE HER PANTS!


Sighs...I just wanted her School clothes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 15, 2017)

Keichi said:


> how so?



The many outdoor bathing scenes with Jiraiya peeping weren't leaving much to the imagination.
And there was quite a good number of those bathing scenes in part 1


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 15, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> IT'S A TRAP!






> That would be interesting. At least we would finally know about Minato't forgoten team-mates... but, did they appear in the manga at all? I recall that scene is anime-only, which makes them filler characters


That picture is the only thing Kishi provided as far as Minato's team goes. It was speculated that the character in the center was Tuechi (of Ichiraku) and that the one with the upsweep pony tail was the female member--perhaps Anko's mother.



Indra said:


> I don't necessarily think Boruto will have a hard time making friends, but I could see the issue of people not liking him because of the title 'Son of Hokage', it kind of comes with expectations. People might be envious, curious, and/or jealous of that aspect. It probably pounds on them a little bit more because Boruto is talented too, so him being Naruto's son isn't for show. It would make sense why he has so many rival-type relationships with so many of his classmates.
> 
> On that note, I can see how Boruto would be frustrated with everyone labeling everything he does as being an accomplishment for being the Son of the Hokage, rather than Boruto being appreciated for being himself.
> 
> Naruto casts a large shadow, I suppose.


Boruto might also be frustrated at being compared to his father (who is known to be not quite as mentally sharp in the traditional sense).



> THEY DIDNT GIVE HER PANTS!





Keichi said:


> sarada wears pants becuase her original outfit is something tough to draw for ikemoto otherwise she would wear the same outfit than in boruto the movie.


The way SP is advertising the anime is confusing as they are using examples of both Kishi's and Ike's designs. 


ASYM638 said:


> *Two Naruto TV Anime Premium Books (Heaven and Earth) will be on sale on May 2, 2017*


This is a funny title for various reasons. According to Iruka, Sasuke was already possessed of both Heaven and Earth, anyway! A more appropriate title would have been 'Sun and Moon'--which would come with its own set of amusements!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Heaven Book (Left side) will have the following issues:*

*A special conservation between Masashi Kishimoto, Tetsuya Nishio and Hirofumi Suzuki (The character designers for Naruto anime)*
*All the colored visuals of Naruto anime that been posted in the 15 years of airing.*
*An interview by Hiroyuki Yamashita, the director of Boruto anime.*
*Boruto's premium gallery.*
*and more....*
*Earth Book (Right side) will have the following issues:*

*The animation sketches of all 720 episodes of Naruto and the 11 movies*
*An interview by Team 7's voice actors.*
*An interview by Naruto's series director Hayato Date and Naruto's anime producer Naoji Hounokidani. *
*Sketches of Naruto the Best Scenes.*
*and more...*

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 6


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 15, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> The many outdoor bathing scenes with Jiraiya peeping weren't leaving much to the imagination.
> And there was quite a good number of those bathing scenes in part 1


I think Kishi was following the instructions of his editor early on and was pushed to add more fan service. Once Naruto became an established success he could tone it down and he did.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> That would be interesting. At least we would finally know about Minato't forgoten team-mates... but, did they appear in the manga at all? I recall that scene is anime-only, which makes them filler characters


Nope, this same scene appears in the manga.  The black haired kid also shows up again sitting behind Minato in chapter 498, pages 11 and 13.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Nope, this same scene appears in the manga.  The black haired kid also shows up again sitting behind Minato in chapter 498, pages 11 and 13.


That's right! I forgot about that!


----------



## Corvida (Mar 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> @Corvida
> 
> THEY DIDNT GIVE HER PANTS!







And she must be like 11 yet.
This is the beginning.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Mar 15, 2017)

i hope it has short shorts underneath. 
where's sasuke's onesie when sarada need it the most in these tough times

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm just like:

Lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 15, 2017)

This is interesting:





> The son of the seventh Hokage Naruto Uzumaki, Boruto Uzumaki !, while going to the ninja academy, he meets "Karinarimon Denki", who is involved with some criminals. After he notices that Denki's chakra has been deformed, and he acts strangely ...



Denki is the guy with glasses?
Boruto is sensor?

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Tokoya (Mar 15, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting development here


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 15, 2017)

"Karinarimon Denki" huh, I immediately thought of a character from BNHA. Denki means electricity. Kaminarimon means thunder gate

Let's see how that plays out.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Mar 15, 2017)

This lookes like guide to NaruSasu.



SoulFire! said:


> I think Kishi was following the instructions of his editor early on and was pushed to add more fan service. Once Naruto became an established success he could tone it down and he did.



Yeah i think so too. Naruto didint had much fanservise and i respect that. God knows we have tons of this shit in everything else. And i respect Kishi for putting reverse sexy no jutsu because women arent sex objects more than man and shouldnt be viewes as such. Sexy no jutsu was about making use of people's attraction to a certain types and because fuck it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 15, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Kaminarimon" remembered me about Digimon lmao


----------



## UchiSarada (Mar 15, 2017)

Packard said:


> I'm just like:
> 
> Lmao


Same.. 
I wanted to see her with the outfit she had in chapter 700..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 15, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol "karin", boy has glasses....Naruto fandom u know what to do...make karin's kid theories XD

but yes he sounds like a digimon or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 15, 2017)

fuff said:


> lol "karin", boy has glasses....Naruto fandom u know what to do...make karin's kid theories XD
> 
> but yes he sounds like a digimon or something


_Who's that Digimon?_


----------



## Packard (Mar 15, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> This lookes like guide to NaruSasu.


What you have against SasuNaruSasu, huh? 
XD


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 15, 2017)

Maybe the criminals are manipulating Denki which is why his chakra patterns is all strange.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 15, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> This lookes like guide to NaruSasu.



It lacks the kissing scene between the two so its dreadfully incomplete.

Fail.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 15, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> "Karinarimon Denki" huh, I immediately thought of a character from BNHA. Denki means electricity. Kaminarimon means thunder gate
> 
> Let's see how that plays out.



Kaminarimon Denki.
Quite a lightning name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Mar 15, 2017)

So Boruto got Uzumaki sensing.


----------



## fuff (Mar 15, 2017)

ℜai said:


> So Boruto got Uzumaki sensing.


well he is a uzumaki...naruto can sense..


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 15, 2017)

Naruto wasn't able to sense until he got Kurama's power. Evil intent at first only, eventually chakra. 

EDIT: Right, Sage Mode, forgot about that.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Mar 15, 2017)

Packard said:


> What you have against SasuNaruSasu, huh?
> XD



Dude i am fan number one.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 15, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> Dude i am fan number one.


I forgive you so xD

*Spoiler*: __ 




Me:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Mar 15, 2017)

Omg i just saw this cat sitting on Sasuke's lap. It's so cute

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 15, 2017)

fuff said:


> lol "karin", boy has glasses....Naruto fandom u know what to do...make karin's kid theories XD



Boring, I'll go with the Shiho's kid theories instead XD


----------



## Packard (Mar 15, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> Omg i just saw this cat sitting on Sasuke's lap. It's so cute


Omg you have good eyes! I would never have seen the cat D:
So many references lol


----------



## fuff (Mar 15, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> Boring, I'll go with the Shiho's kid theories instead XD


nah kiba's kid XD


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 15, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Naruto wasn't able to sense until he got Kurama's power. Evil intent at first only, eventually chakra.


Nope. Naruto was able to sense chakra via Sage Mode, as we saw during the Pain arc, prior to his ability ala Kurama to recognize evil intent. But we've yet to see if Boruto has signed on with the Toads, let alone undertaken Sage training.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 15, 2017)

I hope that lightning kid becomes relevant in the plot.


----------



## their77 (Mar 15, 2017)

Best you guys a million bucks that the glasses boy is going to end up being a ghost who disappears at the end of the episode, which is why his chakra is distorted and he has tears in his eyes at the end of the trailer.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## 48john (Mar 15, 2017)

Wow, really looking forward to those artbook translations. The making of the anime adaptation from manga to anime has always been interesting to me so I'm looking forward to more interviews from the people themselves. Still crazy to think this series has 720 episodes for a manga that's 700 chapters lol


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 15, 2017)

I will never like this new outfit for Sarada, but SP actually did fix some of the problems with it.  Perhaps that comes from using Kishi's art style



But in total everyone looks very nice.  Especially Chocho cause I think she and Sarada have been the most wronged by  Ikemotos style.


This reminds me of the last for some reason.  How Sasuke was on every promo....but had like less then  a min screen time


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 15, 2017)

*
This is the description of the first episode of Boruto anime... So that Denki will show up there...*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 15, 2017)

This Denki dude better be drawn in the manga too or be relevant throughout the story. Doubt it.

Need to see more characters from the movie like Team Metal Lee in the anime.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2017)

So Denki might be the kid with glasses?

Good job on Boruto figuring out that he was sketchy. I wonder if the reason why Naruto looks so serious in the trailer is due to those criminal activities.

I guess this means the nerdy looking kid isn't nervous because he is _just _ditching class, although I suspect that Boruto and him are doing that, he might be nervous because there might be people after him or what-ever.

I wonder what type of criminals exist in a 'time of peace' -- I'm imagining some fruity looking guys.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Mar 15, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> This is interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kakashi's son? 
It has to do w/ lightning
But nah...


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 15, 2017)

Is it confirmed that Denki is a guy?

Was just absently thinking they might try to replicate the Naruto Sakura hinata dynamic from last generation, skipping shipping the main character with the main female character and instead shipping him with a side shy character. But if that shy kid if a guy, my random thought can't come to pass because Boruto can't be gay


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2017)

It makes sense Boruto is a sensor, his Uzumaki blood is stronger than his Hyuuga blood.  For Himawari it's the opposite, which is why I assume she was able to awaken the Byakugan naturally at a young age without training.


----------



## Indra (Mar 15, 2017)

Boruto is a sensor?


----------



## fuff (Mar 16, 2017)

Indra said:


> Boruto is a sensor?


ya he can sense that he looks like shit in ikemoto's art style

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Indra (Mar 16, 2017)

fuff said:


> ya he can sense that he looks like shit in ikemoto's art style


I guess we are all sensors

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Keichi (Mar 16, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> The way SP is advertising the anime is confusing as they are using examples of both Kishi's and Ike's designs.


nope, i was referring to the boruto manga. why didn't ikemoto took kishimoto's outfits of sarada? because her original outfit was hard to draw to him and it probably took him much time so to make it easy he ended up creating a new oufits for her a new one that wouldn't be hard to draw and wouldn't delay him.


----------



## Keichi (Mar 16, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> The many outdoor bathing scenes with Jiraiya peeping weren't leaving much to the imagination.
> And there was quite a good number of those bathing scenes in part 1


i agree yet i recall well many parts where he draws Tsunde very busty and shit, i was also referring to pierrot though.

it's sad to realize after jiraiya died those bathing stopped happenning.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 16, 2017)

Keichi said:


> nope, i was referring to the boruto manga. why didn't ikemoto took kishimoto's outfits of sarada? because her original outfit was hard to draw to him and it probably took him much time so to make it easy he ended up creating a new oufits for her a new one that wouldn't be hard to draw and wouldn't delay him.


I was commenting on the advertisements for the upcoming anime and how they are using both Kishi's and Ikemoto's designs in their promotion.

I don't see how Ike would find drawing a simple pair of shorts that difficult--and he made Sarada's footwear _more_ complicated (and awkward) looking. He actually added more detail to Boruto's outfit, too.



Keichi said:


> i agree yet i recall well many parts where he draws Tsunde very busty and shit,* i was also referring to pierrot though*.
> 
> it's sad to realize after jiraiya died those bathing stopped happenning.


SP isn't Kishi, though. They added much of the memorable fanservice (such as Konohamaru motor boating Tsunade ). Tsunade may have been busty, but Kishi never took advantage of the situation to expose more of her chest in battle scenes (which is quite common in most manga). She is Kishi's one concession to the need for a big busted female in the story. When he began the series I think he felt he needed such additions to insure success. 

I recall only a few bath scenes in the manga and they were always more tastefully done than what I've seen in those from other mangakas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 16, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> This Denki dude better be drawn in the manga too or be relevant throughout the story. Doubt it.
> 
> Need to see more characters from the movie like Team Metal Lee in the anime.



I doubt Metal Lee's team was even designed by Kishi, if so they would have appeared in the Boruto manga.
They are most likely filler characters from Pierrot to complete the team in the movie, not canon yet.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 16, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> I doubt Metal Lee's team was even designed by Kishi, if so they would have appeared in the Boruto manga.
> They are most likely filler characters from Pierrot to complete the team in the movie, not canon yet.



The manga just 'started' and Kodachi is the "captain" now. He can change Metal Lee teammates design if he wants, but it seems that their outfits are basically 'canon'. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 3 Page 15 Bottom Right Same clothes



It seems that they share (or are obliged to share) the power of Youth!

All I'm saying is that the anime has a great opportunity to showcase all the rookies.


----------



## LifetimeGenin (Mar 16, 2017)

Minato is a natural sensor too. Boruto seems alot more like him than Naruto anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> Omg i just saw this cat sitting on Sasuke's lap. It's so cute


Novel shoutout.


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 16, 2017)

I'd rather Boruto is more like Minato than Naruto.


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 16, 2017)

Starwind75043 said:


> But in total everyone looks very nice. Especially Chocho cause I think she and Sarada have been the most wronged by Ikemotos style.


I do not know, because one thing is the Sarda with the Ikemono's style and another with Pierrot's style. I think it will not be the same.


----------



## fuff (Mar 16, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> I do not know, because one thing is the Sarda with the Ikemono's style and another with Pierrot's style. I think it will not be the same.


shes two different ages there i belive...i think 11-12 in movie outfit and 10-11 in ikemoto's...and cho cho outfit is an ikemoto outfit as well..i saw someone on tumblr post it side by side lol i didnt even notice til they did that


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 17, 2017)

How about they show Inojin huh? Or did they acknowledged that he(ikemoto style) is too ugly to be shown on screen


----------



## Indra (Mar 17, 2017)

Personally I think SP will do Inojin's design in the way it should, even if the clothes suck balls.

Kishimoto gave Inojin orange hair, skin literally the color of ghost-white (even whiter than Mitsuki's), and a really cool but strange looking eye color.

I really like Inojin but Kishimoto made his design weird. SP gave him a design where his skin color was balanced, gave him Ino's blonde hair, and gave him Ino's eyes.

Kishimoto:

*Spoiler*: __ 










SP:


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> Personally I think SP will do Inojin's design in the way it should, even if the clothes suck balls.
> 
> Kishimoto gave Inojin orange hair, skin literally the color of ghost-white (even whiter than Mitsuki's), and a really cool but strange looking eye color.
> 
> ...


its like kishi switched the yellow on naruto and boruto hair with inojins in that promo pic


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 17, 2017)

Isn't Inojin's hair color the same as Ino's is in the manga?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 17, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Isn't Inojin's hair color the same as Ino's is in the manga?



It's a big lighter in the manga. IIRC.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 17, 2017)

Kishi literally changed Sai's skin tone and Ino's hair colour. Ino never had a mustard yelllow hair colour, and Sai's skin tone was never grey. Kishi was just drunk while drawing the final chapter. His colour schemes were off.


----------



## Derael (Mar 17, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Kishi literally changed Sai's skin tone and Ino's hair colour. Ino never had a mustard yelllow hair colour, and Sai's skin tone was never grey. Kishi was just drunk while drawing the final chapter. His colour schemes were off.


Actually, ino's hair color changed multiple times during the manga. It's the anime that kept it lighter.
She once had blue eyes and light blond hair but then Kishi gave her green eyes and orange-ish hair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 17, 2017)

Derael said:


> Actually, ino's hair color changed multiple times during the manga. It's the anime that kept it lighter.
> She once had blue eyes and light blond hair but then Kishi gave her green eyes and orange-ish hair


Yeah I still don't understand why he changed it. He should've been consistent and went with his original colour schemes.


----------



## fuff (Mar 17, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Yeah I still don't understand why he changed it. He should've been consistent and went with his original colour schemes.


thats like hoshino (creator of dgm) shes always changing lenalee's hair from green to purple from purple to green...it makes no sense...at least kishi sticking with yellow even if its a different shade


----------



## fuff (Mar 17, 2017)

we might get mirai's novel animated for boruto's series after gaiden...i dont think anyone has mentioned that...


----------



## Indra (Mar 18, 2017)

Nothing new, but posting this for future reference.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shippuuden (Mar 18, 2017)

*Desing Boruto, Sarada, Mitsuki*


----------



## BlackGod (Mar 18, 2017)

So it's Kishimoto's Boruto design in Kodachi and Ikemoto's clothing design same goes for Sarada and Mitsuki. I never like that piece of hair sticking up out of Boruto's hair. Personally i don't mind Sarada's skirt because this isn't fairy tail so I'm not expecting that kind of fan service. I think it's smart on either Pierrot or Kishimoto or maybe both of them to combine the art styles.


----------



## Derael (Mar 18, 2017)

BlackGod said:


> So it's Kishimoto's Boruto design in Kodachi and Ikemoto's clothing design same goes for Sarada and Mitsuki. I never like that piece of hair sticking up out of Boruto's hair. Personally i don't mind Sarada's skirt because this isn't fairy tail so I'm not expecting that kind of fan service. I think it's smart on either Pierrot or Kishimoto or maybe both of them to combine the art styles.


Well, even in the manga, boruto's clothes aren't like this. Especially  his vest.
I would say sp made their own versions inspired by both Kishi and Ikemoto's design


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 18, 2017)

So the two first episode is about that random side character? Weird, expected the first episode to be About Boruto, or rather an adaptation of chapter 700, and then we could focus on one shot academy adventures. Opening the show with something about a side character seems so weird. Though if it's the second episode, would totally fit into my old theory, as chapter 700 being the first episode would mean the show opens witj a repeat of the painting the Hokage monuments with a basic outline of the shows basic  plot, and then the second episode would be him meeting and turning some side kid who doesn't appear much into a fanboy

If this keeps up, episode three could be Boruto and sarada accidentally kissing and Boruto proceeding to defecate violently


----------



## AsterMK (Mar 20, 2017)

Personally I'm looking forward to the new series, gonna hold off on judging it until after actually seeing a few episodes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## yondaime19 (Mar 21, 2017)

boruto naruto next generations soundtrack ?


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 21, 2017)

* Japanese Fans Pick Their Most Anticipated Anime Of Spring 2017 *



(Boruto - Not bad place. Female voters: Not surprising. Male voters: Yikes, but understandable.)


----------



## Platypus (Mar 21, 2017)

yondaime19 said:


> boruto naruto next generations soundtrack ?


Wouldn't surprise me if they end up using Naruto and Naruto Shippuden OSTs for the most part. (We had a new OST release relatively recently and plenty of tracks on the older OSTs were either criminally underused or never released at all.)


----------



## 48john (Mar 21, 2017)

Although they're allowed to use part 1 Naruto OST we hardly heard it too much in Shippuden since it was a different composer. Since Takanashi is doing Boruto as well then we'll likely hear some Shippuden tracks reused if anything, especially music from the Boruto movie. In fact, the first preview of Boruto had music (Ninja Groove) from the movie. But I'm hoping they keep it fresh and don't resort to using old OSTs too much, after 500 episodes of Shippuden I feel like the OST was starting to get a little stale albeit it still had a great soundtrack overall. OST in games, movies and anime have always been a big component to me so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 21, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> * Japanese Fans Pick Their Most Anticipated Anime Of Spring 2017 *
> 
> 
> 
> (Boruto - Not bad place. Female voters: Not surprising. Male voters: Yikes, but understandable.)


bnha high up there


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 21, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> bnha high up there


----------



## Naruto2016 (Mar 21, 2017)

Am i the only one who think that the Japanese females have better taste in anime than the male?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 21, 2017)

Male top ten


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 21, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Male top ten
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


They sure like a lot of girly stuff! Must be the fanservice!


----------



## Naruto2016 (Mar 21, 2017)

Beside these 3: My Hero Academia S2, Natsume's Book of Friends & Attack on Tian S2, the male's list is just GARBAGE.


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 21, 2017)

So... girls are more excited for Boruto than guys?

Interesting... especially since the genre literally means young boys.

Though that does make me wonder if young kids still watch Naruto over there or if the 700 chapters and episodes of backstory get in the way...


----------



## Tokoya (Mar 22, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Male top ten
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Both lists are great tbh.....I'm really excited for Saekano S2


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 22, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Am i the only one who think that the Japanese females have better taste in anime than the male?



Japanese females are just voting shows with a lot of boys because of fujoshi pandering. It's not about taste. XD


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 22, 2017)

So the boys want to look up girl's skirts and the girls want to imagine boys kissing.


----------



## Indra (Mar 22, 2017)

Japan


----------



## shippuuden (Mar 22, 2017)

*Most Anticipated Anime Of Spring 2017 by Famitsu poll

Data:*
13,000 reader poll
5-65 years
47 Prefectures
*
General:
1. Shingeki No Kyojin (Season 2)
2. The Laughing Salesman (New Adaption)
3. Natsume Yūjin-Chō Roku
4. Sin Nanatsu no Taizai
5. Berserk 2017 (Season 2)
6.  Boku no Hero Academia (Season 2)
7. RINNE (Season 3)
8. Boruto: Naruto Next Generations
9. Uchōten kazoku 2
10. Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata
__________________________
11. Eromanga Sensei
12. Sword Oratoria: Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no ha Machigatteiru Darou ka Gaiden 
13. Zero kara Hajimeru Mahō no Sho 
14.  The Idolm@ster Cinderella Girls Gekijō
15. AIKATSU STARS！(Season 2)
16. ATOM THE BEGINNING
17. Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS
18.  Shingeki no Bahamut - Virgin Soul
19.  Shūmatsu Nani Shitemasu ka? Isogashii Desu ka? Sukutte Moratte Ii Desu ka? 
20. GRANBLUE FANTASY The animation

Male Voters: *
1. Shingeki no Kyojin (Season 2)
2. The Laughing Salesman (New Adaption)
3. Sin Nanatsu no Taiza
4. Natsume Yūjin-Chō Roku 
5.  Berserk 2017 (Season 2)
*
Female Voters:*
1. Shingeki no Kyojin (Season 2)
2. Natsume Yūjin-Chō Roku
3. The Laughing Salesman (New Adaption)
4. RINNE (Season 3)
5. Sin Nanatsu no Taiza


Source: 
Translation: 
*
*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 22, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> bnha high up there


YEEEEESSSSSSS


----------



## Zef (Mar 22, 2017)

That horrible Berserk anime with the shitty art is most anticipated? 


See, I don't feel bad about Boruto volumes selling down there anymore. Clearly there's a gap in standards.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2017)

Didn't know Rinne was getting a third season.


----------



## Rai (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Mar 23, 2017)

lol mitsuki looks like he just woke up from bed XD


----------



## Tokoya (Mar 23, 2017)

Translation please

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Indra (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm sure it says nothing important.

Rehashed crap lmao

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 23, 2017)

Translations and content.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 23, 2017)

Studio Pierrot/Boruto will be present at AnimeExpo, which takes place this weekend.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Packard (Mar 23, 2017)

That fourth image is the new Ninja Academy? Looks like futuristic for me. I liked 
And that third?


----------



## their77 (Mar 23, 2017)

You would think Naruto would have a bigger house.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 23, 2017)

their77 said:


> You would think Naruto would have a bigger house.


Compared to his apartment that is a mansion!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 23, 2017)

*Just to clarify those pictures, we have Naruto's house, Konoha's new constructions, one of Konoha's street corners and the new Ninja Academy entrance.

Next week at WSJ... In additional of the new chapter of Boruto manga which starts with a color page, we have another page for the new Boruto anime...

*

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 23, 2017)

I do not like Sarada in that suit. They should wear the costumes from Chapter 700, is more suitable for children who just started the academy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## XOzelinkOX (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm curious on the characters descriptions! I don't care whether it's not something new or yes.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 23, 2017)

More Boruto jumping around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Mar 23, 2017)

Their faces are like fat.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 23, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Their faces are like fat.


Those designs they use for advertisement and on their websites have always looked kinda off to me.

http://www.tv-tokyo.co.jp/anime/naruto/chara/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 23, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> More Boruto jumping around.


Le Parkour!Boruto

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 23, 2017)

The clone scene at the end kind of made me think about the Naruto Gaiden page where Naruto/Boruto were playing tag. Probably wrong tho


----------



## Platypus (Mar 23, 2017)

Slightly different trailer with subs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 23, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> More Boruto jumping around.


He is fast


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 23, 2017)

Wait is this anime is gonna be weekly or monthly?


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 23, 2017)

Weekly.


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 23, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Weekly.


Can't wait...thanks.


----------



## Indra (Mar 23, 2017)

Wait a minute... are they really going to twist Boruto being the son of the 7th, as someway for the children to hold some type of prejudice towards him?

God I'm really going to be loss for words if this entire arc deals with Boruto being out-casted like his father, except this time, it's because of his famous background.

"new story" 

I'll give it the benefit of the doubt though. Might be wrong.


----------



## Ninjafoo (Mar 23, 2017)

Indra said:


> Wait a minute... are they really going to twist Boruto being the son of the 7th, as someway for the children to hold some type of prejudice towards him?
> 
> God I'm really going to be loss for words if this entire arc deals with Boruto being out-casted like his father, except this time, it's because of his famous background.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt it's something as much as being shunned like Naruto was. I think it probably has something to do with jealousy from his classmates because of his natural talent, and with how his father's legacy's hanging over his head for everything he does. I don't think it'll really be exactly like or as bad as the trailer's dialogue kinda makes it seem, but it's all just speculation at this point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## their77 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ninjafoo said:


> I highly doubt it's something as much as being shunned like Naruto was. I think it probably has something to do with jealousy from his classmates because of his natural talent, and with how his father's legacy's hanging over his head for everything he does. I don't think it'll really be exactly like or as bad as the trailer's dialogue kinda makes it seem, but it's all just speculation at this point.


It's probably going to be more like "He gets special treatment because he is the Hokage's son." "The teacher are only giving him good grades because he's the Hokage's son."  "He doesn't have to work as hard as us because of his connection." Something along those lines.

Put a rich kid or a kid from an influential family into a school with normal kids and there is high chance they will singled out for bullying.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ninjafoo (Mar 24, 2017)

their77 said:


> It's probably going to be more like "He gets special treatment because he is the Hokage's son." "The teacher are only giving him good grades because he's the Hokage's son." Something along those lines.


Yeah, I'm expecting it to be similar to the special treatment Konohamaru was treated with as a kid. Except people will also have high expectations of him because of how strong his father is, which Boruto's apparent talent will just make them continue to expect only the best, putting more pressure on him. I'm really wanting to see his standing/interactions in the academy now.


----------



## their77 (Mar 24, 2017)

Anyone know an example of Yuko Sanpei doing a deeper voice?


Also I think Crunchyroll has a better translation.


Instead of "everyone looks at me with cold eyes in the Viz trailer, the Crunchyroll has it as "But everyone sees me as nothing more than the son of the Hokage."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ninjafoo (Mar 24, 2017)

their77 said:


> Anyone know an example of Yuko Sanpei doing a deeper voice?
> 
> 
> Also I think Crunchyroll has a better translation.
> ...


Nice, I thought that viz translation seemed odd.


----------



## noakai (Mar 24, 2017)

Ninjafoo said:


> Yeah, I'm expecting it to be similar to the special treatment Konohamaru was treated with as a kid. Except people will also have high expectations of him because of how strong his father is, which Boruto's apparent talent will just make them continue to expect only the best, putting more pressure on him. I'm really wanting to see his standing/interactions in the academy now.



We saw a little bit of it in the Boruto movie, where every time he did something, everyone basically went "well of course he can do this awesome thing, he's the hokage's son after all." Wouldn't surprise me if they continue in the vein of "everything he accomplishes is attributed to being his father's son" and he resents it. Especially since this is pre-Boruto so they have to build up that.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 24, 2017)

_*Even though its late as hell and maybe not needed anymore here the translation as i promise about the interview *_


_*title:続編ではなく次世代の新たな物語を！*_
_*title:New stories of the next generation, It's not sequel*_

_*Q,「BORUTO」の物語はどんな方向性で描いていく予定ですか？*_
_*阿部：「NARUTO」の最初のTVシリーズが２００２年ですから、もう１５年が過ぎていることになります。*_
_*長い時間をかけて描かれてきた、世界の運命を賭けたナルト達の壮大な戦いがあり、忍の歴史や起源に深く関わるキャラクターのドラマがあり、作品世界は深く密になっていきました。*_
_*だからこそ今回は、そのまま「NARUTO 2」にはしたくない。*_
_*１５年見続けてきてくれた、今では大人になったファンの方たちと、その子供達が一緒にゼロから楽しめるような、新しい作品として作ろうと考えています。*_
_*もちろん、ナルトをはじめとする今までのキャラクターもしっかり描いた上で、です。*_
_*僕たちスタッフ陣は、ナルトやサスケなどを「レジェンドキャラ」と呼んでいますが、彼らが登場した時はカッコよく、でもきちんとボルトたち次世代キャラが主人公として映えるように、注意を払って制作しています。*_

_*Q,What kind of direction is the story of BORUTO?*_
_*Abe:Naruto was of long continuance series. Naruto characters have deep relations and many drama.*_
_*Therefore I do not want to make the "NARUTO 2".*_
_*Of course the conventional character describes it well, however Boruto character is careful to become more cool.*_
_*We call Naruto and Sasuke a "legend character".*_


_*Q,ボルトたちの物語は劇場版と原作マンガが先行している状況ですが、今回のTVシリーズの位置付けは？*_
_*阿部：映画よりも少し前あたりから物語が始まります。映画はボルトがサラダやミツキとスリーマンセルを組み、中忍試験を受けるあたりの出来事ですが、その前のアカデミーを卒業して下忍になり、それからスリーマンセルを組んで経験を積み、中忍試験に挑むという時系列ですね。*_

_*Q,How can the Boruto TV series. be positioned in the context of relations with the Movie and Manga?*_
_*Abe: The story of the Boruto TV begins shortly before the movie.*_

_*Q,まさに王道の少年の成長物語ですね。*_
_*阿部：そうですね。物語が進むに連れて、「NARUTO」シリーズで描かれたようなシリアスな忍者の世界も見え隠れしてきますが、序盤は現代の学園ドラマ＋忍術アクションです。*_
_*まだまだ未熟だけれど、忍術好きの子供たちが将来に迷いながらも頑張る姿が中心になっていきます。*_
_*こんにゃく*_
_*Q,That's exactly coming of age tale, right?*_
_*Abe:Yeah, When a story advances, there is the serious story such as the Naruto series.However, the early stage will be a story of children trying hard in distress to the future.*_

_*Q,アクションも期待できそうですね。その他に注目キャラがいれば教えてください。*_
_*阿部：大人キャラだとシノです。どんな立ち位置になっているか、ボルトたちとどんな繋がりがあるかは楽しみにしていてください。また、ボルトのクラスメイトたちにも注目です*_

_*Q,Please tell me about the remarkable character.*_
_*Abe:If it's the adult character, it's Shino. After that, it's Boruto's classmates.*_

_*Q,幅広い世代が楽しめる作品になりそうですね*_
_*阿部：ボルトたちの成長やアクションはもちろん、物語のもう一つの軸として闇の部分も用意しています。きちんと「NARUTO」シリーズの流れを組みつつ、次世代の物語として新たなファンにも楽しんでいただけると思います。大人になったレジェンドキャラと、まだまだヒヨコの次世代キャラの接点も楽しんでいただければ嬉しいですね。*_

_*Q,The wide generation seems to be the TV which can be enjoyed, doesn't it?*_
_*Abe: Not only growth and the action but also There is "darkness" as another axis of the story.*_
_*Please enjoy the point of contact of an adult character and the child character!*_

_*sp to hb*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7 | Useful 1


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 24, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Q,How can the Boruto TV series. be positioned in the context of relations with the Movie and Manga?
> Abe: The story of the Boruto TV begins shortly before the movie.*_


From what I've heard, the anime begins with Boruto joining the Academy, which would be earlier even than ch 700 of the manga. Making him at most 7 or 8. Quite a difference from 'shortly before the movie', when he should be 11 or 12.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Mar 24, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> From what I've heard, the anime begins with Boruto joining the Academy, which would be earlier even than ch 700 of the manga. Making him at most 7 or 8. Quite a difference from 'shortly before the movie', when he should be 11 or 12.


They're still in the academy but it's definitely a while after chapter 700. The heights on their design sheets are the same as in the movie. The anime probably begins shortly prior to Mitsuki Gaiden, so the timeline goes

*Chapter 699 →→→ Naruto's Inauguration → Chapter 700 →→ Boruto TV premiere → Mitsuki's Gaiden → Sarada's Gaiden (15 years after Chapter 699) → Boruto: Naruto the Movie → …*

The ones in color all happen within a relatively short period of time, like one year or so.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 24, 2017)

_*quick question for you guys, how long do you want the first arc to be ? I myself want the first arc to be two cour*_


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 24, 2017)

The first arc in the anime should be long enough for the Boruto manga to be done at least it's first or second real arc. As long as then first arc in the anime contains proper characterization for the new gen and an interesting academy storyline,  it could go on as long as it wants (well up to a point that is).

 I really hope they include the academy graduation exam in the anime, that's one thing I so wanted to see in Gaiden. I remember the first chapter of Gaiden hyping up the exam and we had all the new gen training with their parents, that had me excited. I also wanted to see how the teams were formed. Kishi could've done so many interesting things in Gaiden but instead we got baby mama drama smh.


Btw do you guys think the first episode will start with ch 700 or the flashforward from Boruto ch 1?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 24, 2017)

I think this can be so extensive as the filler of the first season.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 24, 2017)

HA! considering it's a monthly that's a very optimistic view...the filler can last _years_ easily.


----------



## Derael (Mar 24, 2017)

It's not really fillers as it doesn't fill any gap the anime and manga may have. It's just additional content, and no it's not the same thing.
The anime has a purpose. Establishing bounds (something that was badly done in Naruto).
Anime is a better medium than manga to show us the kids at the academy anyway...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 24, 2017)

"Boruto character is very careful and cool".


----------



## SuriLee (Mar 24, 2017)

Indra said:


> Wait a minute... are they really going to twist Boruto being the son of the 7th, as someway for the children to hold some type of prejudice towards him?
> 
> God I'm really going to be loss for words if this entire arc deals with Boruto being out-casted like his father, except this time, it's because of his famous background.
> 
> ...


like i said this will just be a repeat of the original series. instead of being a deadlast like naruto they are trying to give him all the elements that made sasuke so popular. theyre turning him into a sasuke lite so other characters wont overshadow him. unfortunately this will mean theyll undermine saradas character because at the moment she is at least as popular as boruto.


----------



## fuff (Mar 24, 2017)

so the interview doesnt really mention much, i guess we will have to wait and see how the old gen plays apart in this

as for ur questions animeblue...i only want this arc to be a month or so so we can move on to gaiden and after movie stuff...cause sasuke's not even home yet whereas in the boruto movie (end) hes finally done his mission as per the movie


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 24, 2017)

SuriLee said:


> like i said this will just be a repeat of the original series. instead of being a deadlast like naruto they are trying to give him all the elements that made sasuke so popular. theyre turning him into a sasuke lite so other characters wont overshadow him. unfortunately this will mean theyll undermine saradas character because at the moment she is at least as popular as boruto.


Have a Lil' bit of hope.


----------



## fuff (Mar 25, 2017)

anyone know what this is about?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2017)

fuff said:


> anyone know what this is about?


Yes.


----------



## fuff (Mar 25, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Yes.


interesting. thanks


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Indra (Mar 25, 2017)

fuff said:


> anyone know what this is about?


This pretty much sums it up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 25, 2017)

Indra said:


> This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Indra (Mar 25, 2017)

Itachi still has some work to do it seems

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 25, 2017)

Indra said:


> Itachi still has some work to do it seems


its done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 25, 2017)

fuff said:


> anyone know what this is about?


What is that?


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 25, 2017)

fuff said:


> anyone know what this is about?


*

I think we'll see more about Boruto anime at that program even more new scenes. *

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 25, 2017)

Boruto is fucking cool.


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 25, 2017)

Sarada and Mitsuki not bad either.


----------



## Packard (Mar 25, 2017)

She would look even more cute with some shorts or pants 
That images come from where?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ninjafoo (Mar 25, 2017)

Sarada's dress is the same length as their shirts lol


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 25, 2017)

Packard said:


> She would look even more cute with some shorts or pants
> That images come from where?


She is okay tbh.


----------



## Packard (Mar 25, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> She is okay tbh.


She's okay, in personality, with this drawing. I'm still not ok with her clothes lol


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 25, 2017)

Least Sarada doesn't have high heels like in the manga.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (Mar 25, 2017)

fuff said:


> anyone know what this is about?



Next Saturday April 1st at 7: 00am, a special program is airing called: "Naruto to Boruto Special" which features Rina Ikoma, Rika Kato, AMEMIYA & more. The program looks back on Naruto & Naruto Shippuden. The program also looks into the latest info on Boruto anime.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Packard (Mar 25, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> *Next Saturday April 1st at 7: 00am*, a special program is airing called: "Naruto to Boruto Special" which features Rina Ikoma, Rika Kato, AMEMIYA & more. The program looks back on Naruto & Naruto Shippuden. The program also looks into the latest info on Boruto anime.


Whoa, in my b-day xD


----------



## escorpion360 (Mar 25, 2017)

Packard said:


> That images come from where?



AnimeJapan 2017 (it hasn't started)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 25, 2017)

escorpion360 said:


> AnimeJapan 2017 (it hasn't started)


Thank you


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm assuming they will go back to her initial ninja outfit once Gaiden rolls around? That is, if Gaiden is even animated lol. Wouldn't hold my breath for it, but I really wanna see Sasuke and the Uchiha family sooo~


----------



## Packard (Mar 25, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> I'm assuming they will go back to her initial ninja outfit once Gaiden rolls around? That is, if Gaiden is even animated lol. Wouldn't hold my breath for it, but I really wanna see Sasuke and the Uchiha family sooo~


 
I only want to see this Sarada's clothes in full version


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Mar 25, 2017)

Packard said:


> I only want to see this Sarada's clothes in full version



Tru and I wanna see the Uchiha fam in general bc is Sarada living with cats now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 25, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> Tru and I wanna see the Uchiha fam in general bc is Sarada living with cats now?



Cats? That's Kiba


----------



## Corvida (Mar 25, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> Tru and I wanna see the Uchiha fam in general


SP wont allow that



> bc is Sarada living with cats now?






With La Chou Chou.


----------



## fuff (Mar 25, 2017)

i really like chou chou voice from what we have seen from the jokage one day thing


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 26, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> Tru and I wanna see the Uchiha fam in general bc is Sarada living with cats now?



Well, we did not see the Uzumaki family in the original manga nor gaiden. Just Boruto and Naruto together but not even in their home.

Instead we did see Sasuke with Salad and Sakura in their (new  ) home by the end of the Gaiden. We also saw the original home in chapter 700.

SP couldn't care less about Uchiha family tho so it balances itself out.

And Kishi likely mostly cared about the new gen kids to carry on the manga. New super brats to fight even tougher aliens. Less interested in parings unless it is SasuNaru or just to troll pairing fans.

Salad will get plenty of panel/screen time likely to make Boruto look like such an irresistible stud.

Sakura will barely appear at all since SP hates her for choosing the wrong guy.

Sasuke actually may appear more now but mostly to interact with Boruto or Naruto. Maybe Salad too as SP was not averse to make Sasuke appear along with Salad in the movie.

No smiling Sasuke embracing Sakura with Salad by their side however. Its a travesty for SP.


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Mar 26, 2017)

SP is the epitome of disappointment. Seems like they don't care about anyone besides Naruto and his family which is funny because Sasuke is the one that brings them money but I digress. It'll be pathetic if they still continue with their bias, and reduce Sarada to some silly fangirl. She is an Uchiha. I don't wanna see her get treated with this disrespect. 

As for Sasuke and Sakura, it's quite sad how they managed to make Hinata- the side character- more relevant and get on-screen time than the actual main characters. But that's mostly fan service I believe..I just want to see Sarada spend quality time with her family as well. Why is that so demanding? Didn't Naruto's VA ask Kishi to write a scene of the parents complaining about their kids? Unless they choose to adapt gaiden, I have no idea when Sakura and Sasuke will appear. But people are going to be upset if they choose to overlook the Uchiha family in general.


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 26, 2017)

I think that little by little the Uchihas (sasuke / sarada) will disappear from the screen, because everything from now on will be Otsusukis and Byakugan.


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 26, 2017)

I see Sarada having a lot of screen time, I don't think Boruto is going to stay long in the village. Has to learn to harness his powers.


----------



## Indra (Mar 26, 2017)

VA's


----------



## Raniero (Mar 26, 2017)

Naruto and Boruto's (the previous and new main characters) family getting more screentime than Sarada's in a series _named _after them? Nooooo way. Who comes up with this shit?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 26, 2017)

Sarada will have time screen only to show us how she falls in love with Boruto.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SuriLee (Mar 26, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Naruto and Boruto's (the previous and new main characters) family getting more screentime than Sarada's in a series _named _after them? Nooooo way. Who comes up with this shit?


nobody is expecting that. but its basically confirmed sarada wont interact with sakura in at least the first arc. theyll probably wont even acknowledge sasuke and sakura are her parents.

really...some people...smh. let me guess youre a nh fan? always such low standards.


----------



## Indra (Mar 26, 2017)

I don't really get the problem that much. Naruto's family only shows up for like half a second in the plot, and they don't even interact much. I mean has anyone even seen Himawari interact with Naruto yet? They cut that off in the Manga.

They cut a lot of Naruto and Hinata's interactions in the Manga too, so its not really just Sasuke and Sakura (don't even get me started on the other 'canon' pairings).

At best the NaruHina family will appear in random moments when it involves Boruto leaving his house, or saying goodbye. But they aren't in the plot heavily interacting with each other.

You'll see like Boruto interacting with Himawari, Hinata, or Naruto, but you never see Naruto interacting with Hinata or Himawari (or vice versa).

Sarada has interacted with both of her parents singe-handily, but her parents don't interact. Which isn't different from what I explained above.

It's not even that important IMO. This Manga was never heavy on marriage or relationships (as in romance), so I never expected that to change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corvida (Mar 26, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Naruto and Boruto's (the previous and new main characters) family getting more screentime than Sarada's in a series _named _after them? Nooooo way. Who comes up with this shit?



How daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaare _ anyone_ other than sacred  one and only MC have_ *any * _family ties  or gasp!!!! family screen time? It woooooooooooooooooorked so well laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast time.....
Didnt it?



Indra said:


> I don't really get the problem


I will when Boruto starts with his daddy issues for the third time-and they come included in his char description

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 26, 2017)

Corvida said:


> I will when Boruto starts with his daddy issues for the third time-and they come included in his char description


Well the anime takes place before Naruto Gaiden, and the Boruto Movie. So everyone is having daddy issues again.

It's really no big deal, outside of the rehashing content we are going to be put through until they catch up to the Manga. Which IMO -- Probably won't be until the next season. 

First arc + Naruto Gaiden + Mitsuki Gaiden + Boruto Movie Rehash (Ikemoto/Ukyo's Version) = Tons of content + Time for the Manga to finish its first arc  + The Anime might not be year round, it might be seasonal. Who knows.

We are going to be stuck for a while in the anime world though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 26, 2017)

Indra said:


>


fuck so the anime decided to give Sadara her boruto manga costume i was hoping they would give her the one whit the short pants from the gaiden and movie.


----------



## Indra (Mar 26, 2017)

@SuriLee Also I wanted to add, that the Uchiha family isn't the only one going backwards or standstill in the future.

In the Movie/Manga, Boruto/Naruto's conversation in the dimensional portal, was very clear with them having to be okay with the current situation. In terms of Naruto being too busy to actually be a father/husband all the time. So I don't really see the chance of Naruto being there all the time as a father to his children, or a husband to his wife. It more or less will go back to Naruto being important to the plot as the Hokage.

In the flash forward, as Boruto was reminiscing, he said this:


*Spoiler*: __ 




「もう一度う断っておくが」

"Once again, I'll give you fair warning-"

「これは俺の物語だ」

"That this is my story"

「ただ…最初のほんの少しだけは」

"But...here's just a little bit of the beginning-"

「父ちゃんとオレの物語だ」

"It's the story of me and my father"




I think they made it clear that the whole family stuff is over and done with, and we most likely won't be see them interact heavily anymore. If Naruto is interacting with his son, it is most likely going to be as an Hokage giving a shinobi his missions.

Just guessing tho.

Don't really think you guys have to worry about the whole mess. Everyone is going to catch up with being irrelevant


----------



## Raniero (Mar 26, 2017)

You'd think all the people who are complaining about Sarada's outfit are new to shounen or anime/manga. 



SuriLee said:


> but its basically confirmed sarada wont interact with sakura in at least the first arc.


Where was this confirmed? By Sakura's VA not being listed in the cast or something? If first arc is going to mostly concentrate on Boruto, then what relevance would Sakura play in that arc?



> theyll probably wont even acknowledge sasuke and sakura are her parents.


But everybody already knows they're her parents.



> really...some people...smh. let me guess youre a nh fan? always such low standards.


This was some low tier bait. You seem platinum mad. Don't let yourself go too green with envy.



Corvida said:


> How daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaare _ anyone_ other than sacred  one and only MC have_ *any * _family ties  or gasp!!!!


It's to be expected other families probably won't have _as much_ screentime. I never said they wouldn't have _any_.


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Mar 26, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Naruto and Boruto's (the previous and new main characters) family getting more screentime than Sarada's in a series _named _after them? Nooooo way. Who comes up with this shit?



capital S capital P 
The backbone of nh


----------



## Raniero (Mar 26, 2017)

Where's all this salt coming from? I didn't even mention couples Kappa


----------



## Indra (Mar 26, 2017)

Kishimoto giggles.


----------



## XOzelinkOX (Mar 26, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> Sarada will have time screen only to show us how she falls in love with Boruto.



I ship them hard, but we all know that the manga/anime  will primarily show us her footsteps towards the Hokage position 
------------------
*Team Konohamaru’s members descriptions*

*
Boruto Uzumaki*
_“Naruto’s son! He’s a problem child who often skips classes, but he’s a young boy who cares a lot about his friends.”
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
*Sarada Uchiha*
_“Young girl who’s a childhood friend with Boruto! She’s never met her father since she was old enough to remember it.”
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
*Mitsuki*
“_He’s a transfer student of the Academy. He often surprises those around him with his unconventional behaviour!”_


Translation credits goes to *@*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ninjafoo (Mar 26, 2017)

"Team Konohamaru" 

I still love the fact that Konohamar's their team's sensei. The team is too perfect.


----------



## Indra (Mar 26, 2017)

I hope we get to see Team Konohamaru meeting Konohamaru.

Remember when Naruto, Sakura, and Sasuke were waiting on Kakashi? He was taking a long time, so Naruto pulled a prank on him by putting a chalk board eraser on the top of the frame. I remember even Sakura laughed. I dunno if that was canon or not.

I wonder if we'll see them talk about their goals and/or futures, but at that time I think Sarada would be the only one with a goal (to be Hokage), and Mitsuki might say something about coming here for a new life.

I just think it would be important to establish them as not just friends, but as a proper team too. We know little to nothing about Konohamaru since he became an Adult, much less a Team Leader. Based on portrayal, I can't see him as anything other than a broke man's Naruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Mar 26, 2017)

now it makes sense why they animated sasuke shiden first before these other novels, coz somehow the ending will be about sasuke going back home.

chapter 699 was about team 7 resolutions and sasuke leaving konoha for his atonement journey.
Sasuke shinden was about him coming back home, which i think chronologically the last novel that should have been get animated.

Sp needed to changed the courses of events so that way, it's about naruto getting married as the last naruto filler episode and sasuke still counting trees in the forest lol.

Naruto shippuden started with naruto's goal to bring sasuke back, and it will be more make sense if the last filler episode  ended with sasuke finally coming home and naruto training for his soon to be hokage position.
And then the canon finale which is chapter 700.
They should have ended it according to what the story is all about. Naruto and his aspirations and main goals. His lovelife is part of his life already but it isn't the main goal of naruto story.

just my opinion


----------



## Ninjafoo (Mar 26, 2017)

Indra said:


> I hope we get to see Team Konohamaru meeting Konohamaru.
> 
> Remember when Naruto, Sakura, and Sasuke were waiting on Kakashi? He was taking a long time, so Naruto pulled a prank on him by putting a chalk board eraser on the top of the frame. I remember even Sakura laughed. I dunno if that was canon or not.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that eraser scene was in the manga, if I'm remembering correctly.

Also, Konohamaru admires and copied Naruto a lot since he was a kid, but I think he's definitely always been his own character. The main thing him and Naruto always had in common were their dreams and determination. Looking back on the series, I'd say Konohamaru was actually one of my favorite recurring characters, and definitely one of the people I'm most excited to see as a seemingly more prominent character now.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 27, 2017)

I notice that Mitsuki doesn't have a weapon pouch on his leg like his team mates.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 27, 2017)

I can already imagine them making another movie similar to Road to Ninja but this time Boruto squad meeting a younger Team 7.

EDIT:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SuriLee (Mar 27, 2017)

Indra said:


> @SuriLee Also I wanted to add, that the Uchiha family isn't the only one going backwards or standstill in the future.


the big difference is that none of those parents were main characters in the original and none of the children are mains in boruto. but yeah the other families will get shafted too.



Raniero said:


> By Sakura's VA not being listed in the cast or something? If first arc is going to mostly concentrate on Boruto, then what relevance would Sakura play in that arc?


sakura was a main character in the original so id expect that theyd list her if she had a speaking part.




> But everybody already knows they're her parents.


her new bio doesnt mention either by name. wouldnt be surprised if sp are gonna drag out the momma drama. maybe theyll even have sarada be a clone or karin's daughter.



> This was some low tier bait. You seem platinum mad. Don't let yourself go too green with envy.


sure jan.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 27, 2017)

SuriLee said:


> sakura was a main character in the original so id expect that theyd list her if she had a speaking part.


Being a main character in the original doesn't mean she would be a main in _Boruto's story_, especially since her daughter is the new heroine. She was just a side character in the Boruto movie too, also written by Kishimoto. Funny though. I see you complaining about Sakura, but I don't see you complaining about the lack of Kakashi, a main character who had more relevance and panel time than Sakura did in part 2. He didn't even have a speaking line in the Boruto movie.



> her new bio doesnt mention either by name. wouldnt be surprised if sp are gonna drag out the momma drama.


If SP plans on doing Gaiden later, then it would make sense to not spoil her parentage, for anime-only watchers. Whatever case, why are you getting so triggered over a _bio_? Why does it automatically have to be some stab at her parentage?



> maybe theyll even have sarada be a clone or karin's daughter.


I hope this was a joke.



> sure jan.


Did you get lost on the way to tumblr?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Mar 27, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> Sarada will have time screen only to show us how she falls in love with Boruto.



I hope she doesn't fall for anyone, she's just a kid who has a lot more to do than to be thinking about boys, especially about the less interesting one..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 27, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> I hope she doesn't fall for anyone, she's just a kid who has a lot more to do than to be thinking about boys, especially about the less interesting one..



Sadly, she is already turning into Boruto's tsundere love interest. So say bye to all those things you wanted her to do, because by the end of the series she might become a Rikudou baby-maker machine.


----------



## fuff (Mar 28, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> I hope she doesn't fall for anyone, she's just a kid who has a lot more to do than to be thinking about boys, especially about the less interesting one..


sarada and sasuke moments thats what i really want!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm glad she's got a love-hate relationship with Boruto, it means we get to hear more ChouChou commentary!


----------



## Indra (Mar 28, 2017)

Ya'll are worried about something so insignificant -__-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 28, 2017)

Mider T said:


> I'm glad she's got a love-hate relationship with Boruto, it means we get to hear more ChouChou commentary!


chouchou is the best, i love her. shes so funny


----------



## Ninjafoo (Mar 28, 2017)

fuff said:


> chouchou is the best, i love her. shes so funny


I wonder if her learning Choji's butterfly wing chakra technique and having her turn skinny will be a thing too. Most likely. I wonder what a skinny Chouchou would look like.


----------



## Indra (Mar 28, 2017)

She'll look like Beyonce.

I can see it already


----------



## SuriLee (Mar 28, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Being a main character in the original doesn't mean she would be a main in Boruto's story, especially since her daughter is the new heroine. She was just a side character in the Boruto movie too, also written by Kishimoto.


exactly. so id expect some interaction with her mother. if only because of the fanservice. since her mother was a main character in the original.



> Funny though. I see you complaining about Sakura, but I don't see you complaining about the lack of Kakashi, a main character who had more relevance and panel time than Sakura did in part 2. He didn't even have a speaking line in the Boruto movie.


i didnt know kakashi had a kid on team konohamaru? unless mitsuki is actually the result of a fling between oro and kakashi....



> If SP plans on doing Gaiden later, than it would make sense to not spoil her parentage, for anime-only watchers. Whatever case, why are you getting so triggered over a bio? Why does it automatically have to be some stab at her parentage?
> 
> I hope this was a joke.


chapter 700 showed her interacting with sakura so i dont know why the anime shouldnt. but this is sp. so you never know. theyre the ones salty about ss being canon. so i guess im only half-joking.



> Did you get lost on the way to tumblr?


thats cute...

why do you have a problem with me doubting sp will do sarada and her family justice? my opinion is based on my experience with the anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 28, 2017)

Ninjafoo said:


> I wonder if her learning Choji's butterfly wing chakra technique and having her turn skinny will be a thing too. Most likely. I wonder what a skinny Chouchou would look like.



Chouchou having Raiton element and Akimichi techniques (would be awesome if she learns to use Lightning Release Chakra Mode like Ay combined with Butterfly Mode )
Shikadai using his mother's fan.
Inojin with Yamanaka techniques.

What an offensive/defensive team.


----------



## UchiSarada (Mar 28, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> Sadly, she is already turning into Boruto's tsundere love interest. So say bye to all those things you wanted her to do, because by the end of the series she might become a Rikudou baby-maker machine.



Either way, the most important thing about this new story, is to finally see how the hell did that Kawaki managed to defeat Naruto and Sasuke, it doesn't make any sense, and it's even funny to think that the two gods were " killed ", and that Boruto is going to surpass his father in power..


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 28, 2017)

Indra said:


> Ya'll are worried about something so insignificant -__-



Shippings are insignificant?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 28, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Shippings are insignificant?


Yes fuck them


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 28, 2017)

Indra said:


> Yes fuck them



So BoruSara/BoruChou/BoruYaoi(some dude) wouldn't make you neither angry nor happy? 

Even then, admit that you would still stroll through at least a few shitstormish threads dealing with that.


----------



## Indra (Mar 28, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> So BoruSara/BoruChou/BoruYaoi(some dude) wouldn't make you neither angry nor happy?
> 
> Even then, admit that you would still stroll through at least a few shitstormish threads dealing with that.


I don't really see a need to care them currently. If they are teasing pairings, I think it is just cute little things but I won't be distracted like last time. You would think we would have learned our lesson to not let pairings take control over the plot when they weren't even that serious to begin with. I mean we got  one romantic interaction like what, every 100 chapters or so?

I mean I dunno what is shitstorm worthy with 'em. I mean what could happen that someone would honestly care about in the long term? As far as I can tell, none of them have actual fan bases...

Though if NaruHina or SasuSaku get a divorce 

That would cause a  shit storm level that would literally cause people to mentally breakdown


----------



## fuff (Mar 28, 2017)

Indra said:


> I don't really see a need to care them currently. If they are teasing pairings, I think it is just cute little things but I won't be distracted like last time. You would think we would have learned our lesson to not let pairings take control over the plot when they weren't even that serious to begin with. I mean we got  one romantic interaction like what, every 100 chapters or so?
> 
> I mean I dunno what is shitstorm worthy with 'em. I mean what could happen that someone would honestly care about in the long term? As far as I can tell, none of them have actual fan bases...
> 
> ...



lol i wonder where u got that idea from 
i guess u are also waiting for this month's "theories"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 28, 2017)

fuff said:


> lol i wonder where u got that idea from
> i guess u are also waiting for this month's "theories"


We both know that's the real only canon.

SasuHina and NaruSaku solos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 28, 2017)

"new illustration + autograph illustration (drawn especially for the daughter of one of the employees) from Kishimoto, who today visited the special closed event for officials to celebrate the 15th anniversary and the end of the anime. It brought together people from the studio, and a publishing house. The very event came in Shinjuku. The event was also attended by a group of Flow and held raffles exclusive Staffa among priglashennh."

google translate

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 28, 2017)

Indra said:


> Though if NaruHina or SasuSaku get a divorce
> 
> That would cause a  shit storm level that would literally cause people to mentally breakdown



     

I like SS and kinda NH too but...

...if that happened I would ruin my health by watching the sheer despair on NF 24h/day.

The NaruSaku anal massacre would hide in comparison no doubt. 

As well as looking for any news on Kishi's/Kodachi's safety.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 28, 2017)

Indra said:


> "new illustration + autograph illustration (drawn especially for the daughter of one of the employees) from Kishimoto, who today visited the special closed event for officials to celebrate the 15th anniversary and the end of the anime. It brought together people from the studio, and a publishing house. The very event came in Shinjuku. The event was also attended by a group of Flow and held raffles exclusive Staffa among priglashennh."
> 
> google translate


that naruto file looks awesome..i want a sasuke verison of it


----------



## Indra (Mar 28, 2017)

fuff said:


> that naruto file looks awesome..i want a sasuke verison of it


Someone walked away with some really good shit too.

This is the first Shonen Jump cover of Naruto, right?


Autographed by Kishi I think?


Priceless items

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raniero (Mar 28, 2017)

SuriLee said:


> exactly. so id expect some interaction with her mother. if only because of the fanservice. since her mother was a main character in the original.


You're assuming there will be no interactions when the anime hasn't even premiered yet.



> i didnt know kakashi had a kid on team konohamaru? unless mitsuki is actually the result of a fling between oro and kakashi....


That wasn't the point. I doubt you care about Orochimaru having a speaking line either.



> chapter 700 showed her interacting with sakura so i dont know why the anime shouldnt. but this is sp.


You're speaking as though the anime has aired already. And you're basing all of this off of her voice actor not being listed. Her VA not being listed only means she isn't a main or prevalent character. It doesn't mean she won't be appearing.



> so you never know. theyre the ones salty about ss being canon. so i guess im only half-joking.


Studio Pierrot is one of the biggest animation studios in Japan and outsource a lot of their work to freelancers. You think they care about some pairing to the point of deliberately treating it bad?



> why do you have a problem with me doubting sp will do sarada and her family justice? my opinion is based on my experience with the anime.


SP does it about as much justice as Kishimoto does. You just want them to give you fanservice. And they might do that. Better to wait and see.


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 28, 2017)

Nothing about Boruto chapter 11?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 28, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> Nothing about Boruto chapter 11?


This is the anime section

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SuriLee (Mar 28, 2017)

Raniero said:


> YThat wasn't the point. I doubt you care about Orochimaru having a speaking line either.


mitsuki broke off all contact when he came to konoha i assume. and his parentage is suppossed to be a mystery.



> Studio Pierrot is one of the biggest animation studios in Japan and outsource a lot of their work to freelancers. You think they care about some pairing to the point of deliberately treating it bad?


sp has already shown in the past to treat ss badly by changing canon scenes. so yes they care. sp retcon the manga to give other pairings fanservice. fine but then be fair and give every pairing some fanservice. especially one that has two main characters. sp has given ss zero zilch zip nada nothing.



> SP does it about as much justice as Kishimoto does. You just want them to give you fanservice. And they might do that. Better to wait and see.


i dont care much about fanservice. but like i said above they dont like ss so why do you think theyre even interested in their family? ill wait and see what theyll do but i have every reason to not trust them.

sp only like the uchiha when they wank the uzumaki. and thats what theyll use sarada for. and sasuke if he ever shows up again.


----------



## Indra (Mar 28, 2017)

SuriLee said:


> sp has given ss zero zilch zip nada nothing.
> .


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 28, 2017)

Indra said:


> "new illustration + autograph illustration (drawn especially for the daughter of one of the employees) from Kishimoto, who today visited the special closed event for officials to celebrate the 15th anniversary and the end of the anime. It brought together people from the studio, and a publishing house. The very event came in Shinjuku. The event was also attended by a group of Flow and held raffles exclusive Staffa among priglashennh."
> 
> google translate


This is the exact sketch that Kishi also did for the audience at his Comic Con appearance (which I attended with a group of other posters from NF). It was interesting to watch because he actually began the sketch with Naruto's forehead protector and drew everything else from there.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2017)

Indra said:


>


She made Sasuke smile.  I think only Naruto, Fugaku, and Itachi have managed to do that.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 29, 2017)

Borut too.


----------



## Corvida (Mar 29, 2017)

Mider T said:


> She made Sasuke smile.  I think only Naruto, Fugaku, and Itachi have managed to do that.





*Spoiler*: __ 











Mirrors










Indra said:


>



you call a Sueisha calendar page _something_? After all the disgraceful shit perpetrated during shippudden, last ep the crowning moment?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Raniero (Mar 29, 2017)

SuriLee said:


> mitsuki broke off all contact when he came to konoha i assume. and his parentage is suppossed to be a mystery.


So is Sarada's, if they plan on animating Gaiden, for anime-watchers only.



> they


Who are they? The dozens or so different writers and directors and freelancers that have worked on the anime over the years? SP isn't a hive-mind.



> fine but then be fair and give every pairing some fanservice


You sound self-entitled. Begging for pairing fanservice in a shonen manga aimed at young males. Shoujo and josei manga exists for a reason. You clearly aren't a part of this series' target audience.



> sp has given ss zero zilch zip nada nothing.





> i dont care much about fanservice.






> but like i said above they dont like ss.


Alright, so apparently the hundred or so different people who have worked on the Naruto anime universally hate SS. Got it.


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

kawaki:


spamming this erveywhere

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

he's drawn in ikemoto's verison rather than kishi...imo..he looks ugly imo


----------



## Rai (Mar 29, 2017)

Except there is no Kawaki by Kishi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> kawaki:
> 
> 
> spamming this erveywhere



Is this your drawing or official?


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

Kawaki is 6 feet


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Is this your drawing or official?


....i saw it on twitter...but the person deleted it now....looks like they are at that boruto event from their previous pics..im assuming this wasnt allowed to be taken pic of??? 

should i delete it...? i was able to copy it before they deleted XD


----------



## Naruto2016 (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> ....i saw it on twitter...but the person deleted it now....looks like they are at that boruto event from their previous pics..im assuming this wasnt allowed to be taken pic of???
> 
> should i delete it...? i was able to copy it before they deleted XD


It looks like Kishimoto's art style except the eyes seems off a bit.


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 29, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Is this your drawing or official?


*This is the official settei of Kawaki drawn by Tetsuya Nishio ... Seemly we'll get that battle in the first episodes of Boruto anime. 

Just to know that Kishimoto's art is majorly influenced by Nishio's art in general, that's why we'll get more of those designs that closer to Kishimoto not Ikemoto.*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 29, 2017)

they better not be recapping the movie

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

i bet older boruto was drawn by sp too but looks like we wont get to see him as of yet


----------



## SuriLee (Mar 29, 2017)

Raniero said:


> So is Sarada's, if they plan on animating Gaiden, for anime-watchers only.


if the ever animate gaiden. and since "the last" is one giant retcon i wont be surprised if sp leave it vagues as possible.



> Who are they? The dozens or so different writers and directors and freelancers that have worked on the anime over the years? SP isn't a hive-mind.


the people who write the scripts and make the decisions. duh. remember that interview where kishi and some guy from sp talked how apparently a large part of sp were pissed ns didnt become canon?



> You sound self-entitled. Begging for pairing fanservice in a shonen manga aimed at young males. Shoujo and josei manga exists for a reason. You clearly aren't a part of this series' target audience.


self-entitled? begging? dont make me laugh. i dont care about fanservice. stop putting words in my mouth. sp are the ones who turned this into a shoujo with "the last" and the wedding arc fillers. i just want sp to stop being biased and a bunch of hypocrites. just stick to canon.



> Alright, so apparently the hundred or so different people who have worked on the Naruto anime universally hate SS. Got it.


read what i said above. they people who make the decisions. my god. sp is divided into nh or ns. the nh ones dont care about ss and the ns ones definitely hate ss because it gets in the way of their otp. they both hate sasuke because hes narutos rival and more popular and they hate sakura for not wanting narutos dick (yes even the nh ones). i mean these are the reasons you hate ss so you should know already.....

and this is the last i will say because you bring no new arguments and repeat the same shit. i can explain a thousand times and you still wont understand because you lack a brain.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> i bet older boruto was drawn by sp too but looks like we wont get to see him as of yet


spoiler-chan probably getting beat up by security rn 



Haruka Katana said:


> they better not be recapping the movie


You still think they won't? 

My bull shit meters were off their rockers the moment I found out they were starting from the academy.

Wouldn't be surprised if they start from the fetus to draw this out.


----------



## Naruto2016 (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> spoiler-chan probably getting beat up by security rn
> 
> 
> You still think they won't?
> ...



Lol my thought exactly. SP is DEFINITELY going to recap the Boruto movie but they might skip few things like the novels adaptation. Just kidding!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

they could skip the movie and be like dbs where they draw the anime in advance to the manga?...tho wtf are they planning for the upcoming months now that the movie recap is done in manga format


----------



## Naruto2016 (Mar 29, 2017)

@fuff SP is too close to where Boruto manga is now, so they can't afford to skip anything just yet. I could see Boruto anime beginning new story in like episode 30.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 29, 2017)

Tbf I don't mind the recap. Better rewatching than reading. There's few new scenes in the manga I'd like to see in the anime and they might even prolongue some fights.


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

sasuke coming home would be a good idea to show in the anime version of the movie


----------



## Rai (Mar 29, 2017)

Sasuke leaving seems good


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 29, 2017)

Don't like Kawaki's pants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> Don't like Kawaki's pants.


His whole outfit sucks, and he kinda looks ugly...as the "bad boy" type

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Except there is no Kawaki by Kishi


I meant the art style I dunno it will be easier to tell once animated tho but then again setter sheets look weird sometimes like I think there was a weird looking sasuke one before


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 29, 2017)

Can't wait for Boruto to beat his ass though


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> Can't wait for Boruto to beat his ass though


And lose an arm? Sasuke and naruto style? Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> His whole outfit sucks, and he kinda looks ugly...as the "bad boy" type


Hopefully his character will make up for it.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

Disappointed by the lack of more pictures.

Japan slacking as usual

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rai (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra wanted that Boruto


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Indra wanted that Boruto


Boruto in sasuke's cape ya can't blame him for wanting that

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 29, 2017)

Did u guys see little boruto in that pic?


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 29, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Indra wanted that Boruto


We all want boruto. Need to see that sword and everything.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Indra wanted that Boruto


Just knowing that the last thing we see is Kawaki put a sour taste in my mouth. They wack for this

Give us them Team Konohamaru designs. bless

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> Just knowing that the last thing we see is Kawaki put a sour taste in my mouth. They wack for this


I feel like they showed his design early...kinda takes away from the beginning stuff imo...if they do a flash fwd for the anime


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> I feel like they showed his design early...kinda takes away from the beginning stuff imo...if they do a flash fwd for the anime


Yeah I don't think it makes much sense if they show that in the first episode...but really it would only make sense on the first episode of the Boruto Movie 'recap'

Idk. I'll be surprised if the actually animate the flash forward at the start of the anime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raniero (Mar 29, 2017)

SuriLee said:


> -snip-


All this pettiness and bait. Obviously trying to politely reason with somebody as irrational and ignorant as you was a waste of my time. Looking at your posting style, I should have already labeled you as a troll to begin with


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> Yeah I don't think it makes much sense if they show that in the first episode...but really it would only make sense on the first episode of the Boruto Movie 'recap'
> 
> Idk. I'll be surprised if the actually animate the flash forward at the start of the anime.


I agree. He will prob be in the op for sure since his anime sketch is out imo.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> kawaki:
> 
> 
> spamming this erveywhere



Well, I'm sorry to disagree with all of you but I LOVE Kawaki's design.
It's unique and wild, unlike Boruto's Sasuke-wannabe cosplay.

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> Well, I'm sorry to disagree with all of you but I LOVE Kawaki's design.
> It's unique and wild, unlike Boruto's Sasuke-wannabe cosplay.


Kawaki color scheme is sasuke wanna be...the white and purple and black


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

Raniero said:


> All this pettiness and bait. Obviously trying to politely reason with somebody as irrational and ignorant as you was a waste of my time. Looking at your posting style, I should have already labeled you as a troll to begin with


Seriously why r u guys even arguing now when kawaki anime sketch just got released...u should be more pumped about that imo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> kawaki:
> 
> 
> spamming this erveywhere


It's unfair. I was sleeping 
Now I'm curious to see that image too


----------



## Raniero (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> Seriously why r u guys even arguing now when kawaki anime sketch just got released...u should be more pumped about that imo


All I can think of when I see Kawaki is Coldsteel the Hedgeheg.


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 29, 2017)

He looks like Barca star Neymar.


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 29, 2017)

Kawaki probably grew up on the streets or something, looks wild.
But fuc*, boruto looks wild too.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

BnH just released their new anime designs.


----------



## Packard (Mar 29, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> He looks like Barca star Neymar.


Lmao, someone help me
Now I thought about Kawaki looking likes Neymar and it's weird xD
And it's even worse bc here in Brazil we have a football narrator that's generally says that the "boy" Neymar plays very well. Now everytime I see Kawaki, I'll think that's "Kawaki plays very well"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rai (Mar 29, 2017)

Post the twitter Indra!


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

Hold on I'm trying to pretend I speak Japanese to get some more information 

Asked this frutloop to gimme some good stuff and she/he leaked Iruka.

-_________-

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 29, 2017)

Still no boruto.


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice work @Indra


----------



## Rai (Mar 29, 2017)

Good boy Indra.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

Looks like a dead end tbh.

I dont know how you go to an event like this and try to sneak 1 pic of Iruka,  you lame as hell bro.

unfollowed

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## UchiSarada (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> BnH just released their new anime designs.



Which ones?


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 29, 2017)

Japan loves Iruka. I'm telling you, if there's another popularity poll...he's top 5, easy.


----------



## Rai (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> Which ones?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rai (Mar 29, 2017)

I wonder if they will on this week's issue of WSJ.


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm glad they're starting the series with some hype shit


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 29, 2017)

_*lol what coincidence, there a rumor saying that the anime will start off like the manga  and the 2nd episode should have chapter 700*_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## TheAldella (Mar 29, 2017)

Do we have any animation credits yet? I'd think they'd have some episode staff announced by now...hm.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*lol what coincidence, there a rumor saying that the anime will start off like the manga  and the 2nd episode should have chapter 700*_


It makes sense too because so far they have showed us their post~700 designs (but they could be interchangeable). Along with Chapter 700 Iruka, and now we have older Kawaki.

I don't understand why they would need his character still unless they were animating him, so there is a high chance of Boruto v. Kawaki being the opening of the first episode.

/wonders


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 29, 2017)

someone help me, I don't see kawaki's image


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 29, 2017)

thanks 

He looks badass and taller 183 cm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NW (Mar 29, 2017)

Kawaki's design is fucking beast.

I just hope he doesn't end up being related to Rikudo or some shit.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 29, 2017)

Wonder if that it's just a normal staff weapon or he has the same Rikudou no Bō like Naruto.


----------



## Packard (Mar 29, 2017)

Lmao, someone posted that Kawaki design in Reddit and now I see..
He really looks like Neymar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Mar 29, 2017)

@Addy assemble the Itachi brigade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2017)

GARcher said:


> @Addy assemble the Itachi brigade


is there new itachi news? is he in the chapter? 

at any rate, @Grimmjowsensei @Yagami1211 ................... fuck what happened to nikushima, pokemon, and the rest? i cant summon them


----------



## Garcher (Mar 29, 2017)

Addy said:


> is there new itachi news? is he in the chapter?
> 
> at any rate, @Grimmjowsensei @Yagami1211 ................... fuck what happened to nikushima, pokemon, and the rest? i cant summon them


Itachi is always lurking in the shadows like a true ninja.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 29, 2017)

everything is possible in Naruto Super


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 29, 2017)

Wait does Kawaki always have his tattoo activated? I don't remember.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2017)

GARcher said:


> Itachi is always lurking in the shadows like a true ninja.





GARcher said:


> everything is possible in Naruto Super


good point


----------



## Garcher (Mar 29, 2017)

what if Itachi's lines are a tattoo as well? That would mean he solod a god by the age of 4


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

Itachi is gonna retrieve his eyes back.

Watch out Sasuke


----------



## Garcher (Mar 29, 2017)

Itachi Black, zero Uchiha keikaku


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> Itachi is gonna retrieve his eyes back.
> 
> Watch out Sasuke



Maybe Sasuke can just give Itachi's his own eyes in exchange. 

Itachi with EMS.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Sasuke can just give Itachi's his own eyes in exchange.
> 
> Itachi with EMS.


Is there any light in the eyes?


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> Is there any light in the eyes?



Itachi's eyes were blind yet Sasuke did not go blind after getting them.

Itachi receiving Sasuke's original eyes shouldn't go blind either. At worst if it did not work then he would only have bad eyesight since Sasuke did not go blind with MS.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 29, 2017)

'Boruto.

Episode 1 Title: “Uzumaki Boruto”.
Episode 2 Title: “Hokage’s Son”.

Man I’m so excited for April! Lot’s of good stuff coming!'

- @KenXyro

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> 'Boruto.
> 
> Episode 1 Title: “Uzumaki Boruto”.
> Episode 2 Title: “Hokage’s Son”.
> ...


Is The first chapter of the Boruto Manga called Boruto Uzumaki?

If so ... flash forward incoming


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> Is The first chapter of the Boruto Manga called Boruto Uzumaki?
> 
> If so ... flash forward incoming


hey did u want me to pm u the twitter were i found kawaki, maybe the person can send u older boruto or something if u ask


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> hey did u want me to pm u the twitter were i found kawaki, maybe the person can send u older boruto or something if u ask


Maybe the rest of designs will come with the WSJ release?


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> Maybe the rest of designs will come with the WSJ release?


that could be, they gotta promote it for next week anyways


----------



## Rai (Mar 29, 2017)

I will post them if they're on this week's issue of WSJ.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> that could be, they gotta promote it for next week anyways


True that.

These next two weeks are going to be interesting. Especially If the chapter isn't dog crap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derael (Mar 29, 2017)

Wait, the Boruto shown on Kawaki's sheet is 16?
Does that mean that Kawaki is way older than him? 
It says 16才 ... Maybe I'm reading that wrong though...

Anyway... Kawaki actually looks better in the manga

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> kawaki:
> 
> 
> spamming this erveywhere




*Spoiler*: __ 



SP fixing Ikemoto trash again. Looks great I think. 




I actually always though it would probably be best to spend a season or two on non-canon.
At that point, you would be at the point where you can continue on that path or start into the gaiden.
Plus the manga would be a year ahead of you.   Plus we probably have seen this coming as many long filler arcs this series has had.


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

im surprised they didnt shown shin...that means gaiden anit happening anytime soon


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> True that.
> 
> These next two weeks are going to be interesting. Especially If the chapter isn't dog crap


ya there is going to be a lot new stuff next week so its interesting. since there hasnt been spoilers i bet this is the panda part or just a slice of life chapter


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 29, 2017)

Will we see Boruto as tall and old like Kawaki?


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> Will we see Boruto as tall and old like Kawaki?


most likely if they showed us kawaki


----------



## Derael (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> most likely if they showed us kawaki


They showed us Kawaki next to a 16 years old Boruto though. Shouldn't they use the older Boruto for height comparison? It might mean that Kawaki is older than Boruto, right?


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

Derael said:


> They showed us Kawaki next to a 16 years old Boruto though. Shouldn't they use the older Boruto for height comparison? It might mean that Kawaki is older than Boruto, right?


that isnt a 16yo boruto tho...its the 11-12yo one beside kawaki...


----------



## Derael (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> that isnt a 16yo boruto tho...its the 11-12yo one beside kawaki...


It's says 16才 though... And he looks taller than usual in the sheet...
Anyway, they should use Boruto older design to height comparison, since that's who Kawaki will be shown with...

Edit :
The Boruto on this sheet is actually taller. They always keep a constant marking for the height (black lines on the sheet), don't they? Then just compare to the previous sheets.


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

so will the opening be a lot of kawboru stuff similar to narusasu?


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

Derael said:


> It's says 16才 though... And he looks taller than usual in the sheet...
> Anyway, they should use Boruto older design to height comparison, since that's who Kawaki will be shown with...
> 
> Edit :
> The Boruto on this sheet is actually taller. They always keep a constant marking for the height (black lines on the sheet), don't they? Then just compare to the previous sheets.


Does it say Boruto's height is 167 cm?

If so, that does confirm this is Part 2 Boruto (as in Shippuden Boruto who is probably sixteen years old).

Naruto/Sasuke were around the 160~cm mark in Part 2.

But Kawaki is like a foot above them by far


----------



## Derael (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> It looks like Genin Boruto to me



*Spoiler*: __ 





Boruto (12yo) compared to Naruto


Boruto compared to Kawaki 



Keep in mind that Naruto is *180cm* while Kawaki is *183cm*. See? He's taller on Kawaki's sheet.
Plus :

I'm pretty sure it says [ボルト 16才]


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

Derael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something doesn't quite add up though 

Does it say how old Kawaki is?


----------



## Derael (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> Something doesn't quite add up though
> 
> Does it say how old Kawaki is?


No, just his height...


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

maybe kawaki is way older than boruto...we never thought of that possibility...but in the promo image (first one) kawaki was shown with his back it seemed like he was around their age?


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

maybe kawaki is like juugo... that guy is  beastly and very tall


----------



## Trojan (Mar 29, 2017)

Why does it matter how tall they are again?


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

Derael said:


> No, just his height...


Weird. Based on appearance, Kawaki looks consistent with the Manga design. He looks old, but still young. I would average out between 17-19. Boruto looks like a kid still.

But meh. Its SP so who knows what they are doing lul



fuff said:


> maybe kawaki is way older than boruto...we never thought of that possibility...but in the promo image (first one) kawaki was shown with his back it seemed like he was around their age?


Yeah the first poster showed Kawaki being the same age as them I think.


----------



## Derael (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> Yeah the first poster showed Kawaki being the same age as them I think.


Can't really tell his age


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> Something doesn't quite add up though
> 
> Does it say how old Kawaki is?



Possibly this is Kawaki's design when Boruto is older too when Konoha is destroyed.

I think Kawaki was wearing different clothes in a few colored pictures of him that do not take place during that event.


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> im surprised they didnt shown shin...that means gaiden anit happening anytime soon


It'll be animated after the first arc is done most likely



Derael said:


> Wait, the Boruto shown on Kawaki's sheet is 16?
> 
> Does that mean that Kawaki is way older than him?
> It says 16才 ... Maybe I'm reading that wrong though...
> Anyway... Kawaki actually looks better in the manga


No idea mate, but LOL....

Kawaki does look better on paper than Sp's sheet. But SP usually deliver worse, but we had Kishimoto back then who gave us that 100 crystal style.



Derael said:


> Can't really tell his age





What about this one?



Arles Celes said:


> Possibly this is Kawaki's design when Boruto is older too when Konoha is destroyed.
> 
> I think Kawaki was wearing different clothes in a few colored pictures of him that do not take place during that event.


It does match his flash forward outfit.


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

Derael said:


> Can't really tell his age


first poster:


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

It would be cool if we could get a snippet of older Sarada & Mitsuki before their story starts. Like for example, before Naruto Gaiden starts, it could pan out to older Sarada talking about her life before she decided to become Hokage. Same for Mitsuki.

Since they are starting in the future somewhere, it would be a nice touch to add certain types of future dialogue for the main cast too. 

Make this recap shit bearable .___.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derael (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> first poster:


That's even worse, we can't see his face.We don't know if he's as old as Boruto and the others. He could be as old as mirai for example... She's like 16 or so right now



Indra said:


> It would be cool if we could get a snippet of older Sarada & Mitsuki before their story starts. Like for example, before Naruto Gaiden starts, it could pan out to older Sarada talking about her life before she decided to become Hokage. Same for Mitsuki.
> 
> Since they are starting in the future somewhere, it would be a nice touch to add certain types of future dialogue for the main cast too.
> 
> Make this recap shit bearable .___.


You can't trust SP with future characterisation. They need to stop messing with future events. I'm fine with the fight being extended, but want no dialogue from them. Also, they should not reveal too much...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

i think they are showing kawaki way too early imo...like i dont want it to be a "story" boruto tells like how it was in the manga and then start with his academy days


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

It would make sense if Kawaki does turn out to be an older ninja. Maybe he lost his parents during the Great War, and was born around the same time Mirai was back in Shippuden. Raised like an orphan if that's the case.

Regardless I can't see why this guy would hate ninja's so much if he was born in a era of peace unless he was wronged somehow. That or he is being manipulated by the real big bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> It would make sense if Kawaki does turn out to be an older ninja. Maybe he lost his parents during the Great War, and was born around the same time Mirai was back in Shippuden. Raised like an orphan if that's the case.
> 
> Regardless I can't see why this guy would hate ninja's so much if he was born in a era of peace unless he was wronged somehow. That or he is being manipulated by the real big bad.


ya i thought he might be a war orphan as well and it would make sense why he hates ninja's and it would be nice if they tie into madara/obito's stuff but then wouldnt it make sense for him to hate uchiha's since well two uchiha's caused the war.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 29, 2017)

*

Boruto's anime episode #1 description, Denki will appear in this episode...
*


Derael said:


> Wait, the Boruto shown on Kawaki's sheet is 16?
> Does that mean that Kawaki is way older than him?
> It says 16才 ... Maybe I'm reading that wrong though...
> 
> Anyway... Kawaki actually looks better in the manga


*
Actually seems that the battle between Kawaki and Boruto happened when Boruto turns 16, it means after four years from Boruto movie timeline.

But we don't know Kawaki's actual age.
*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> first poster:



And this one: here,

Kawaki is wearing some sort of white jacket.


----------



## Rai (Mar 29, 2017)

So there is sketches for Sarada and Mitsuki?


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 29, 2017)

*According to old Kawaki's settei, those tattoos are actually cursed seals (呪印) and the weapon that he's holding is a rod-shape bō (棒状)... We can see from the cover of the first Boruto chapter that Kawaki didn't have those tattoos on his face and then he had it in the battle that happened later... So at sometime he got those cursed seals by some means to get stronger, or something like that? *

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Derael (Mar 29, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> And this one: here,
> 
> Kawaki is wearing some sort of white jacket.


I've already posted this one. We can't really tell how old he is. He seems to be a bit older than the other kids imo


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 29, 2017)

Derael said:


> I've already posted this one. We can't really tell how old he is. He seems to be a bit older than the other kids imo



Maybe its him just having more serious/mature features. Kinda like Sasuke did when compared to Naruto. 

I wonder how tall did Boruto get postskip. As tall as his dad? Taller?


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> Regardless I can't see why this guy would hate ninja's so much if he was born in a era of peace unless he was wronged somehow. That or he is being manipulated by the real big bad.


I feel it is almost a given that Kawaki has been influenced/manipulated by someone off screen (possibly that third Otsutsuki mentioned earlier).


ASYM638 said:


> *According to old Kawaki's settei, those tattoos are actually cursed seals (呪印) and the weapon that he's holding is a rod-shape bō (棒状)... We can see from the cover of the first Boruto chapter that Kawaki didn't have those tattoos on his face and then he had it in the battle that happened later... So at sometime he got those cursed seals by some means to get stronger, or something like that? *


If Kawaki's curse seal operates like that of Boruto it should crawl up his body and across his face when he activates it.


----------



## UchiSarada (Mar 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> *It would be cool if we could get a snippet of older Sarada & Mitsuki before their story starts. Like for example, before Naruto Gaiden starts, it could pan out to older Sarada talking about her life before she decided to become Hokage. Same for Mitsuki.*
> 
> Since they are starting in the future somewhere, it would be a nice touch to add certain types of future dialogue for the main cast too.
> 
> Make this recap shit bearable .___.




I really want to see how Sarada looks in that future, I don't really like Boruto, but in those first pages, I really liked his mature appearance..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Packard (Mar 29, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> I really want to see how Sarada looks in that future, I don't really like Boruto, but in those first pages, I really liked his mature appearance..


I want to see everybody as adults too


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2017)

Do you think Boruto and Sarada are already a couple by that point or will that happen even later in the story?


----------



## Packard (Mar 29, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Do you think Boruto and Sarada are already a couple by that point or *will that happen even later in the story*?


I'll bet one million for the second option 
[Edit] better. I'll bet more than one million that none of that options will happen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BUUUU (Mar 29, 2017)

Mider T said:


> will that happen even later in the story?


sarada will have erotic dreams with boruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2017)

Packard said:


> I'll bet more than one million that none of that options will happen


Lol good one.


----------



## BlackGod (Mar 29, 2017)

Am not feeling Kawaki's pants their to long and baggy and he looks kinda blotted compared to his chapter 1 pg 1 look at least he has boots on in the sketch you can't even tell. He probably stole those pants from Darui closet. Why are they so damn baggy.


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 29, 2017)

network is so bad. ugh.


----------



## Maggie Mar (Mar 29, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> 'Boruto.
> 
> Episode 1 Title: “Uzumaki Boruto”.
> Episode 2 Title: “Hokage’s Son”.
> ...





Let me guess the others...

Episode 3: The prodigy child
Episode 4: Boruto's destiny
Episode 5: Boruto's team
Episode 6: Boruto's dream

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Packard (Mar 29, 2017)

Demiladecoded said:


> network is so bad. ugh.


Ik, here too


----------



## Indra (Mar 29, 2017)

I asked the person who attended the event and they said:

カワキの設定はありましたが、漫画1話目のボルトの設定はありませんでした。
There was a setting of Kawaki, but there was no setting for the bolt of the first episode of cartoons.


Looks like it wasn't made or they haven't released it to the public.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 48john (Mar 29, 2017)

Is there a high res image up of that cover Kishimoto did celebrating the end of the anime? The one with kid, teen and adult Naruto. Anywho, I'd be surprised if they did the flash forward at the start of the anime since it'll likely be a long while before we see it in the anime. Then again, that didn't stop them from doing one in the first Shippuden episode. 700 being in episode 2 would also be kind of weird, seems like the best starting point. Wonder how long this Denki plot line will last if not for 1 episode


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 29, 2017)

Something tells me Kawaki is actually an artificial hybrid of Naruto and Sasuke. Based on nothing but his hair being half and half of the two. So NaruSasu kid? Ohhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

I have mixed feelings about this idea, but considering the opening narration of chapter 1 suggests Naruto isn't there later on, I do wonder if he did actually die... And that the main villain brings him back as an Edo Tensei, using Ootsutsuki magic to prevent Naruto from breaking free of his control like Hashirama did. Meaning Boruto has to fight and stop his stupid old man from unwillingly destroying the world. That would be... something, I think


----------



## fuff (Mar 30, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *According to old Kawaki's settei, those tattoos are actually cursed seals (呪印) and the weapon that he's holding is a rod-shape bō (棒状)... We can see from the cover of the first Boruto chapter that Kawaki didn't have those tattoos on his face and then he had it in the battle that happened later... So at sometime he got those cursed seals by some means to get stronger, or something like that? *


sasuke wannabe if he wants power....


----------



## Maggie Mar (Mar 30, 2017)

fuff said:


> sasuke wannabe if he wants power....



No no, Boruto is the Sasuke wanna be.


----------



## fuff (Mar 30, 2017)

Maggie Mar said:


> No no, Boruto is the Sasuke wanna be.


they both are.


----------



## fuff (Mar 30, 2017)

old mag image in a better quality but smaller for those u might care:


----------



## Tokoya (Mar 30, 2017)

The wait for a translation of this is going to be long I bet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 30, 2017)

*So Denki's character design is actually based on one of Naruto's fans drawing? Wow, never expected that...*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Packard (Mar 30, 2017)

And I was guessing that hum could be Kawaki, but interesting he's based in a fan character


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 30, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *So Denki's character design is actually based on one of Naruto's fans drawing? Wow, never expected that...*





RockSauron said:


> Something tells me Kawaki is actually an artificial hybrid of Naruto and Sasuke. Based on nothing but his hair being half and half of the two. So NaruSasu kid? Ohhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this idea, but considering the opening narration of chapter 1 suggests Naruto isn't there later on, I do wonder if he did actually die... And that the main villain brings him back as an Edo Tensei, using Ootsutsuki magic to prevent Naruto from breaking free of his control like Hashirama did. Meaning Boruto has to fight and stop his stupid old man from unwillingly destroying the world. That would be... something, I think


That would be nothing that I want to see. 



ASYM638 said:


> *So Denki's character design is actually based on one of Naruto's fans drawing? Wow, never expected that...*



I could not care less about this weird looking filler kid. What will be interesting is seeing Boruto's caring personality showcased instead of his acting out over 'Daddy issues'.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 31, 2017)

Idk who's this sir but it's pretty much representing the fandom right now.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 31, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Idk who's this sir but it's pretty much representing the fandom right now.


Guess this fellow prefers BnHA. I'm looking forward to that anime, too.  But I'm not counting Boruto out just yet. Possibilities for a good show do exist (if the anime writers can contain their idiotic tendencies).


----------



## 48john (Mar 31, 2017)

Boruto's the only show from this season I'll be watching. The rest look pretty awful imo


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 31, 2017)

48john said:


> Boruto's the only show from this season I'll be watching. The rest look pretty awful imo


I will definitely watch Boruto, but Boku no Hero Academia is not to be missed! I love the manga and the anime is beautifully done and true to the original. Try it--you just might like it!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 31, 2017)

Maggie Mar said:


> Let me guess the others...
> 
> Episode 3: The prodigy child
> Episode 4: Boruto's destiny
> ...



Usually, japanese titles aren't that short.


----------



## Indra (Mar 31, 2017)

I won't count the Boruto anime out yet, but I'm still not pleased with them immediately shipping it out as soon as the Naruto anime ended. We even got the Naruto Gaiden/Boruto movie a year or so after the ending to let it settle in.

but if that fight is lit then gg

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2017)

Indra said:


> I won't count the Boruto anime out yet, but I'm still not pleased with them immediately shipping it out as soon as the Naruto anime ended. We even got the Naruto Gaiden/Boruto movie a year or so after the ending to let it settle in.
> 
> but if that fight is lit then gg



Tbh in the flashback from the manga we see that all of the interaction between Boruto and Kawaki is just talking.

The flashback ends just as they are to clash...


----------



## Demiladecoded (Mar 31, 2017)

Imagine counting Boruto anime out already, smh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Mar 31, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Tbh in the flashback from the manga we see that all of the interaction between Boruto and Kawaki is just talking.
> 
> The flashback ends just as they are to clash...


animeblue said that they usually add fighting scenes to spice things up


----------



## their77 (Mar 31, 2017)

Do we know if they are starting at the time skip scene from the manga?


----------



## Muah (Mar 31, 2017)

Their are fanfics much more interesting.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Mar 31, 2017)

Some twitter account said there will be a 30 minute special episode of Boruto in Saturday. Any truth in this?






I just got fooled in April fools didn't I?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rai (Mar 31, 2017)

Trolled.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 31, 2017)

Indra said:


> animeblue said that they usually add fighting scenes to spice things up



Wouldn't they keep older Boruto and older Kawaki abilities a secret for longer to keep folks guessing for years before its revealed what they can do?

Otherwise I can see those early introduced abilities retconned once the flashback battle is no longer a flashback. Because they came up with something better(?).


----------



## Indra (Mar 31, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Wouldn't they keep older Boruto and older Kawaki abilities a secret for longer to keep folks guessing for years before its revealed what they can do?
> 
> Otherwise I can see those early introduced abilities retconned once the flashback battle is no longer a flashback. Because they came up with something better(?).


It probably wouldn't be anything spectacular. 

Like them actually using ninjutsu or anything like that (maybe like basic abilities). My best guess is CQC with their weapons.


----------



## fuff (Mar 31, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Some twitter account said there will be a 30 minute special episode of Boruto in Saturday. Any truth in this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is a boruto special...TALK show i believe that is happening:


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2017)

looks like it some sort of panel?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2017)

@Indra we might need to take over again with our info, if this talk show ends up being interesting. like how we did it up for the jump festa ova one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2017)

fuff said:


> @Indra we might need to take over again with our info, if this talk show ends up being interesting. like how we did it up for the jump festa ova one


If it was super important wouldn't we have heard about it beforehand?

But it looks interesting. I'll be looking on twitter too!


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> If it was super important wouldn't we have heard about it beforehand?
> 
> But it looks interesting. I'll be looking on twitter too!


i actually looked and it was nothing. it seemed pretty lame.
seriously tho, when are they going to release that chou chou ep!


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2017)

fuff said:


> i actually looked and it was nothing. it seemed pretty lame.
> seriously tho, when are they going to release that chou chou ep!


Yeah this is what I got:

> VA's were there, the old one's. I don't think the next generation cast was in it.
> It had something to do with the 'NARUTO-ナルト-THE ANIMATION"


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> Yeah this is what I got:
> 
> > VA's were there, the old one's. I don't think the next generation cast was in it.
> > It had something to do with the 'NARUTO-ナルト-THE ANIMATION"


this was the one i was looking at: 
nothing interesting via google translate

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 1, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Trolled.



It was just a talk show to promote the series.



fuff said:


> there is a boruto special...TALK show i believe that is happening:



This. Like you said nothing that interesting.


----------



## Rai (Apr 1, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> It was just a talk show to promote the series.
> 
> 
> 
> This. Like you said nothing that interesting.



Oh ok.


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Apr 1, 2017)

I have a link for you guys but it says I need to have 10 posts before I can post a link so rip. It's essentially Kakashi and Naruto's va pictured together.


----------



## root (Apr 1, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> I have a link for you guys but it says I need to have 10 posts before I can post a link so rip. It's essentially Kakashi and Naruto's va pictured together.


Can you not just paste us the link address without making it into an actual link?


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 1, 2017)

Kinda anime related. Denki on Boruto SD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2017)

Muah said:


> Their are fanfics much more interesting.


There*


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> alright here you go: https:// twitter.com/chikuwabuno/status/848080015669420033


What is this?  Just post the tweet here


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Apr 1, 2017)

Mider T said:


> What is this?  Just post the tweet here


I'm a fairly new user so it won't allow me to do so unless I got like 10 posts.. but here's the twitter for anyone who wants to see some bts stuff: @chikuwabuno


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> I'm a fairly new user so it won't allow me to do so unless I got like 10 posts.. but here's the twitter for anyone who wants to see some bts stuff: @chikuwabuno


All you need is 5 more posts.  Go get 5 posts really quick and come post the tweet here.


----------



## Muah (Apr 1, 2017)

Mider T said:


> There*


Ok im getting annoyed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 1, 2017)

So is this denki kid actually becoming relevant?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> they better not be recapping the movie



I'm ready for Momoshiki .


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 1, 2017)

Do we not have a schedule yet?



Kusuo P said:


> Kinda anime related. Denki on Boruto SD.



Is this a one shot? 



Muah said:


> Ok im getting annoyed.



I'm getting annoyed you don't know basic grammar, and I'm not like Mider T. First with the proper form of "your" at the Samurai Jack thread and now "there"? Like wtf, not rocket science. @Mael, he's doing it again


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Do we not have a schedule yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats boruto sd...similar to lee and sasuke sd


----------



## Topace (Apr 1, 2017)

Show More Shinki


----------



## narutouzumaki97 (Apr 1, 2017)

do you boruto (manga) for how long?


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Apr 1, 2017)

From the Naruto to Boruto special. New Academy design perhaps?


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2017)

I can't believe the episode comes out in 4 days -___-

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> I can't believe the episode comes out in 4 days -___-


i know right?? the month went by so fast and its april already...feels like just yesterday it was annouced

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2017)

fuff said:


> i know right?? the month went by so fast and its april already...feels like just yesterday it was annouced


Like wtf 

Going back to that weekly Noruto content


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> Like wtf
> 
> Going back to that weekly Noruto content


yep, lets just hope the anime isnt "too filler" like how its been lately with the final arc of shippuden


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2017)

fuff said:


> yep, lets just hope the anime isnt "too filler" like how its been lately with the final arc of shippuden


C'mon it's SP.

It would be a shock if the characters were in 'character'


----------



## Lulcy (Apr 1, 2017)

fuff said:


> yep, lets just hope the anime isnt "too filler" like how its been lately with the final arc of shippuden


I like (most) fillers, I have no problem with Pierrot taking their time.


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> C'mon it's SP.
> 
> It would be a shock if the characters were in 'character'


thats true.



Lulcy said:


> I like (most) fillers, I have no problem with Pierrot taking their time.



.....even the jijraya novel? it began with a good concept but did u see they way it went/turned out


----------



## Lulcy (Apr 1, 2017)

fuff said:


> .....even the jijraya novel? it began with a good concept but did u see they way it went/turned out


That was bearable thanks to the LoLs it gave me.


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't necessarily hate the fillers as long as they are filler. But if they try to tell me that something as bad as the Indra/Ashura Arc was 'canon'... then 

But I didn't really hate the arc until they showed Ashura using body Rasengan, Indra using Chidori, and Hagoromo unlocking the Sharingan. 

Don't even get me started on the shitty MS Design when there was already one. Like that was actually in the Manga!


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> I don't necessarily hate the fillers as long as they are filler. But if they try to tell me that something as bad as the Indra/Ashura Arc was 'canon'... then
> 
> But I didn't really hate the arc until they showed Ashura using body Rasengan, Indra using Chidori, and Hagoromo unlocking the Sharingan.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the shitty MS Design when there was already one. Like that was actually in the Manga!



Now that Studio Pierrot is in charge even Tiger Mizuki and Laughing Shino arcs will be canon.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 2, 2017)

Apparently it is confirmed in the video that "Kishimoto sensei is involved in the original story (the academy days story that Boruto begins) of Boruto anime. Kishimoto sensei has looked at and approved everything. "

I saw this from reddit March 12, 2017

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2017)

I was reading the comments and they aren't sure about it either.

Can anyone understand what's being said?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm sure people who speak Japanese can.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 2, 2017)

AmaranthSparrow [score hidden] 14 minutes ago 

"I just watched the _Naruto to Boruto_ TV special that aired yesterday, and I can confirm this, though I wouldn't go so far as to say he's "involved" in the original story.

They had Hiroyuki Honda from the _Weekly Shonen Jump_ Editorial Department as one of the guests. About 2/3rds of the way through they talk to him about it being an anime original story, and he says, "It's a story that can only be seen in the weekly anime." They then ask him if Kishimoto-sensei is involved, and he says that Kishimoto-sensei checks everything and gives the story an OK before it's broadcast.

That said, Ukyo Kodachi, who co-wrote the film with Kishimoto and writes the script for the manga, is credited as Story Supervisor for the anime."


But yeah I'd take it as a grain of salt for now

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Apparently it is confirmed in the video that "Kishimoto sensei is involved in the original story (the academy days story that Boruto begins) of Boruto anime. Kishimoto sensei has looked at and approved everything. "
> 
> I saw this from reddit March 12, 2017



Translation: Kishimoto sold his heart and soul to Studio Pierrot. 

Seal of approval for a steady package of $$$

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 2, 2017)

But then again wasn't it already confirmed that kishimoto is involved, so I wouldn't really consider this news


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2017)

Hopefully they don't 'The Last' our characters for the sake of plot


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> Hopefully they don't 'The Last' our characters for the sake of plot



???

Meaning?


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> ???
> 
> Meaning?


Make them retarded. You know how SP do


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> Make them retarded. You know how SP do



Well, that is a trademark of SP in general and not just The Last.

They love to flanderize character traits so be prepared for Salad to be the tsundere to outsundere all tsunderes and for Boruto to be more lazy than Shikamaru ever could.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, that is a trademark of SP in general and not just The Last.
> 
> They love to flanderize character traits so be prepared for Salad to be the tsundere to outsundere all tsunderes and for Boruto to be more lazy than Shikamaru ever could.


I only cited the Last because that was SP's work when they had 'canon' riding on their coattails.

I'm a little worried tbh


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> I only cited the Last because that was SP's work when they had 'canon' riding on their coattails.
> 
> I'm a little worried tbh



I'm quite sure that SP will work as hard as they always did. Having canon on their shoulders means that they will get to brag.

lol We might get the appearances of their filler arc characters being made canon now. Like Shira teaching Boruto taijutsu or Guren teaching Salad...stuff.

You might better rewatch the fillers to have a better picture of what may be yet to come. 

On the positive note, I rather doubt the manga will bother with that. The anime will have better art tho.

Oh well, guess one can't have everything.

But maybe I'm just a bit to cautious. Maybe SP will surprise us. Maaaaaybe...

Hopefully Boruto won't become so lazy that he won't even bother to wake up for the whole day or even to do crap in the bathroom and instead doing it in his bed since going to the bathroom is too much effort.


----------



## Zef (Apr 2, 2017)

Kishi handing creative reigns to a pedo artist, and an anime studio with horrible fillers.

Why did I ever respect this man? He either needs to shut up, and do his sci-fi manga or disappear.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2017)

Lemongrab said:


> Kishi handing creative reigns to a pedo artist, and an anime studio with horrible fillers.
> 
> Why did I ever respect this man? He either needs to shut up, and do his sci-fi manga or disappear.



Kishi is a beta dude and a doormat. He lacks strong opinions and just goes with the flow.

Whatever they are planning he will accept.

He will just add "The anime team and Ikemoto san are doing their best and working with all their might to deliver the best quality possible that is bound to surpass the original manga. Please, look forward to it!!!"

Salad might even walk with nothing but panties and Sasuke could be having an affair with Karin but Kishi will just give it his seal of approval while likely not even checking said "quality".

Fanservice and ship tease(trolling) will likely work as replacements of quality.



Still, he likely does not get to choose for which anime studio will work on Naruto(it likely fully depends on Jump and Shueisha) and as for Ikemoto...maybe Kishi is a loner who doesn't have any acquaintances who draw better or all the folks who do were not interested? Even then it is sad to watch...

As for his Sci Fi manga he either couldn't think of anything that isn't a complete self plagiarism of Naruto in space or the publishers who looked at the outline of said manga rejected it and so Kishi is still looking for sponsors.

Or maybe he just got addicted to his break. Working on a weekly manga was certainly stressful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derael (Apr 2, 2017)

Lemongrab said:


> Kishi handing creative reigns to a pedo artist, and an anime studio with horrible fillers.
> 
> Why did I ever respect this man? He either needs to shut up, and do his sci-fi manga or disappear.


Well, Kishi does have some pedo tendencies himself

He gave Yodo, who's also 12, a boob window that «emphassises her sexiness»


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2017)

Derael said:


> Well, Kishi does have some pedo tendencies himself
> 
> He gave Yodo, who's also 12, a boob window that «emphassises her sexiness»



At least she wears trousers.

Ikemoto might not mind emphasizing even a flat chest.

It is only a matter of time till we see a bathing Salad with Boruto accidentally walking in and getting the "Waaah, bakaaa!! Pervert!!!" moment.

All bets are off whether Kishi tainted Ikemoto with his perverseness or the opposite. Or they were such from the start. 

Since Kishi is seemingly the editor of this then we will get probably a share of both lolicon and oppai content. Yay?


----------



## Indra (Apr 2, 2017)

Kishimoto has always been a boob guy. Ikemoto seems to be a leg/butt guy.

This is the Manga now.


----------



## fuff (Apr 2, 2017)

if ikemoto wants to focus on butt and legs he has sakura...who is an adult he could be focusing his energy on


----------



## HisokaRollin (Apr 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> Kishimoto has always been a boob guy. Ikemoto seems to be a leg/butt guy.
> 
> This is the Manga now.



More like- shirtless, feminine dudes- guy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 2, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> AmaranthSparrow [score hidden] 14 minutes ago
> 
> "I just watched the _Naruto to Boruto_ TV special that aired yesterday, and I can confirm this, though I wouldn't go so far as to say he's "involved" in the original story.
> 
> ...


gives the story the okay? just like how he checks the manga? prob once its all done, he prob says yep its good...when its too late to really change much


----------



## Demiladecoded (Apr 2, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> At least she wears trousers.
> 
> Ikemoto might not mind emphasizing even a flat chest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2017)

Lemongrab said:


> Kishi handing creative reigns to a pedo artist, and an anime studio with horrible fillers.
> 
> Why did I ever respect this man? He either needs to shut up, and do his sci-fi manga or disappear.


Lol chill.


----------



## fuff (Apr 2, 2017)

Derael said:


> Well, Kishi does have some pedo tendencies himself
> 
> He gave Yodo, who's also 12, a boob window that «emphassises her sexiness»


shes doesnt even look bad there...compared to ikemoto who gave her a crop tube top...


----------



## Derael (Apr 2, 2017)

fuff said:


> shes doesnt even look bad there...compared to ikemoto who gave her a crop tube top...


you completly missed the point though... This was about Kishi wanting to make a 12 year old look sexy, and admitting it, not about who's design what better... Both men have pedo tendencies


----------



## Lulcy (Apr 2, 2017)

I am hoping we get to see a lot of of kids doing some missions inbetween story arcs, that time could be used to characterize and flesh out characters that might not have a lot of importance/screentime in some story arcs.


----------



## Zef (Apr 2, 2017)

Derael said:


> you completly missed the point though... This was about Kishi wanting to make a 12 year old look sexy, and admitting it, not about who's design what better... Both men have pedo tendencies


It might be a cultural thing, IDK. 

The age of consent down there is lower then where I live so many it's not "pedo" for them to sexualize girls.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 2, 2017)

from some talk show:
via google translate: sarada parent was said while mitsuki wasnt
something about t7 being like a family and studio hoping for narusaku? and something about borusara??? (i dont know since google translate sucks on this one..not too sure if its the fan's pov or from the interview...??)
@miladyy please help translate if u can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Apr 2, 2017)

the...they're really out here still hoping for NaruSaku???..when will it end.


----------



## fuff (Apr 2, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> the...they're really out here still hoping for NaruSaku???..when will it end.


I'm not too
Sure that's what it says...google translate sucks...maybe they are talking about what they thought end would be??? I dunno


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Apr 2, 2017)

Perhaps, but I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case lol. I hope someone translates it though


fuff said:


> I'm not too
> Sure that's what it says...google translate sucks...maybe they are talking about what they thought end would be??? I dunno


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 3, 2017)

fuff said:


> shes doesnt even look bad there...compared to ikemoto who gave her a crop tube top...



And made her flatter than an ironboard.

Kishi likes busty chicks like Tsunade and Hinata while Ikemoto focuses on flatchested ones so much that he even made Hinata flat till some Hinata fans threatened to kill him no doubt. 

Fetishes. 




fuff said:


> from some talk show:
> via google translate: sarada parent was said while mitsuki wasnt
> something about t7 being like a family and studio hoping for narusaku? and something about borusara??? (i dont know since google translate sucks on this one..not too sure if its the fan's pov or from the interview...??)
> @miladyy please help translate if u can



Don't tell me that SP is (still) butthurt about NaruSaku not happening.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Apr 3, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Nothing new, but still


I can't see all images 
[edit] Now I could see


----------



## Lulcy (Apr 3, 2017)

Isn't Pierrot NaruHina fans?


----------



## Derael (Apr 3, 2017)

Lulcy said:


> Isn't Pierrot NaruHina fans?


No. SP wanted a Naruto Harem 
Actually, it just depends of the writers in charge of the episodes. There are different groups. Some of them were huge Narusaku fans and were very pissed that it didn't became endgame, according to Kishi...


----------



## Platypus (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Apr 3, 2017)

BNHA is looking amazing


----------



## Platypus (Apr 3, 2017)

Packard said:


> BNHA is looking amazing


Yutaka Nakamura next episode


----------



## Packard (Apr 3, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Yutaka Nakamura next episode


----------



## Derael (Apr 3, 2017)

I believe this hasn't been posted yet. It's a promo image for the anime...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Those fucking faces man...


----------



## Packard (Apr 3, 2017)

Derael said:


> I believe this hasn't been posted yet. It's a promo image for the anime...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I can't see nothing


----------



## Platypus (Apr 3, 2017)

Derael said:


> I believe this hasn't been posted yet. It's a promo image for the anime...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Nah, that's for the novelization. But I guess it could be used to promote the anime as well since they're based off of each other.


----------



## Derael (Apr 3, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Nah, that's for the novelization. But I guess it could be used to promote the anime as well since they're based off of each other.


Oh.. I see


----------



## Packard (Apr 3, 2017)

Someone have this image? I really can't see nothing


----------



## Platypus (Apr 3, 2017)

Packard said:


> Someone have this image? I really can't see nothing


Cropped version from the j-books site




*Edit:* full image

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Apr 3, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Cropped version from the j-books site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
Their faces look a bit strange but the image is still cute


----------



## Rai (Apr 3, 2017)

So Ikemoto will be the illustrator?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MxAxH (Apr 3, 2017)

Not sure if this has been confirmed yet, but when the anime catches up with the Momoshiki arc, is SP going to adapt the Manga's story?

Looking forward to the anime, hope they can establish a better friendship/connection between the main 3 since that was really lacking in the original series (especially between Naruto and Sasuke).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 3, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Nothing new, but still



Is this some type of ninja physical education? Looks fresh.


----------



## BUUUU (Apr 3, 2017)

The anime will be based on the new novel or have nothing to do both.


----------



## UchiSarada (Apr 3, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Is this some type of ninja physical education? Looks fresh.



Chuunin exams? I wonder If that room is actually inside the academy.


----------



## Indra (Apr 3, 2017)

It's a ninja playground testing area.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 3, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> The anime will be based on the new novel


Other way around. WSJ says the novel is a novelization. The novel synopsis is a repeat of what we learnt so far about the anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 3, 2017)

the novel is going to be released in early may...this just got me thinking..that means the first arc will only be 4 eps.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 3, 2017)

fuff said:


> the novel is going to be released in early may...this just got me thinking..that means the first arc will only be 4 eps.


No? 

- We don't even know whether the novel will cover the entirety of the first arc. For all we know, they could be dedicating two or more novels for this arc alone. 
- Sasuke Shinden, Shikamaru Hiden and both Itachi Shinden novels were adapted in 4-5 episodes each. 
- What's keeping them from releasing the novel until the anime has already covered part of the story the novel is retelling?
- We don't know how long this first arc will last.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 3, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Apparently it is confirmed in the video that "Kishimoto sensei is involved in the original story (the academy days story that Boruto begins) of Boruto anime. Kishimoto sensei has looked at and approved everything. "
> 
> I saw this from reddit


Yep saw that few days ago on reddit. 
But well, it's not like storywise kishi is a gage of quality so  



fuff said:


> if ikemoto wants to focus on butt and legs he has *sakura*...who is an adult he could be focusing his energy on


 don't want to frustrate you or anything but I think he doesn't give a darn about her. ( deleted from this manga's scene , " y'know what am talking about")


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> don't want to frustrate you or anything but I think he doesn't give a darn about her. ( deleted from this manga's scene , " y'know what am talking about")



There is no proof that Ikemoto dislikes Sakura or anything...

...Its just that she is at least 20 years too old for his taste. 

Come Salad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Yep saw that few days ago on reddit.
> But well, it's not like storywise kishi is a gage of quality so
> 
> don't want to frustrate you or anything but I think he doesn't give a darn about her. ( deleted from this manga's scene , " y'know what am talking about")


i think he toook off sakura from that panel because he wanted to emphasize sasuke looking at boruto regarding his palm tatt


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 4, 2017)

_*i'm pretty sure someone else get to this, so i'll leave this here *_


----------



## AsterMK (Apr 4, 2017)

What time will it air? I can see 5.55, but for which time zone is that?


----------



## Packard (Apr 4, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> What time will it air? I can see 5.55, but for which time zone is that?


I guess in Tokyo time zone e.e


----------



## BUUUU (Apr 4, 2017)

The title of the second chapter is the *Hokage's son*?


----------



## Packard (Apr 4, 2017)

BUUUU said:


> The title of the second chapter is the *Hokage's son*?


Yes, apparently


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2017)

I can't believe the episode airs tomorrow wtf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Packard (Apr 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> I can't believe the episode airs tomorrow wtf


I can't believe that tomorrow I'll need to extract my two wisdom teeth 
I hope this episode will make me forgot some pain haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Apr 4, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*i'm pretty sure someone else get to this, so i'll leave this here *_


I wonder what this says


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2017)

Packard said:


> I can't believe that tomorrow I'll need to extract my two wisdom teeth
> I hope this episode will make me forgot some pain haha


Good-luck! It's not really that bad, but it's the thing you have to do afterwards.

Rinse your gums with warm/salt water to fight infections. Can only eat liquids until the holes close up.

So annoying .______.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Packard (Apr 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> Good-luck! It's not really that bad, but it's the thing you have to do afterwards.
> 
> Rinse your gums with warm/salt water to fight infections. Can only eat liquids until the holes close up.
> 
> So annoying .______.


Yep, Ik. I already needed to extract one a long time ago. At least I'll can eat Ice cream! XD


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2017)

I found this translation of something talking about the second episode of 'Boruto'



			
				VK said:
			
		

> Sammari to the second episode of Baruta, which was called the "Son of Hokage":
> Borut, who was reprimanded because of the incident, which occurred during the opening ceremony, the first visit to the Academy. Because of the punishment, which was the son of the hero -7 Hokage, schoolmates began to treat with indifference Borut. After that Borut is trying to start a fight with Ivabe Yuino, a classmate, who was left in the second year because of bad behavior, but it was ignored.



Not sure if it is legit though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 4, 2017)

I want to see this tomorrow...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Apr 4, 2017)

I can't believe this will air tomorrow


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 4, 2017)

*

A general summary of the second episode "Hokage's son...!!"*



Indra said:


> I found this translation of something talking about the second episode of 'Boruto'
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it is legit though.


*
You can depend on it btw... *



AsterMK said:


> What time will it air? I can see 5.55, but for which time zone is that?


*
Tokyo's timezone (UTC +9:00)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm excited for the new opening. The song sounds really good


----------



## Derael (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## pat pat (Apr 4, 2017)

This dude looks like a fucking nerd


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Apr 4, 2017)

_"Finally, # Bolt # BORUTO will start broadcasting today! It is one story that Hiroyuki Yamashita's directing by Mr. Hiroyuki Yagashita for the first time in a while! I also had a scene in charge, everyone please see!"

_By an SP animator on tumblr. I'm assuming the Kawaki flashback will take place in the first episode..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## AsterMK (Apr 4, 2017)

I love Boruto's future outfit. Way more interesting than any attire Naruto had, with the exception of his sage cape during the Pain fight maybe. Just wondering what the scratch on the headband means. The Akatsuki all had headbands like that, maybe a new organization of that kind will happen.

BTW can't call it a flashback if it happens in the future.


----------



## AsterMK (Apr 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> This dude looks like a fucking nerd


He is. The fanmade character they based him on was nerdy, so Denki will probably be similar too.


----------



## Packard (Apr 4, 2017)

Looks like he has a mouse as clan symbol 



Wanderingshinobi said:


> _"Finally, # Bolt # BORUTO will start broadcasting today! It is one story that Hiroyuki Yamashita's directing by Mr. Hiroyuki Yagashita for the first time in a while! I also had a scene in charge, everyone please see!"
> _
> By an SP animator on tumblr. I'm assuming the Kawaki flashback will take place in the first episode..


This art looks fricking amazing 
So....in that Kawaki art for this anime, we saw a Boruto with 1,67....so this is his height in "vs. Kawaki battle"? At least that's what this image shows


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> _"Finally, # Bolt # BORUTO will start broadcasting today! It is one story that Hiroyuki Yamashita's directing by Mr. Hiroyuki Yagashita for the first time in a while! I also had a scene in charge, everyone please see!"
> _
> By an SP animator on tumblr. I'm assuming the Kawaki flashback will take place in the first episode..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2017)

boruto is shorter than kawaki. kawaki gives me jugo/yahiko vibes..from his settei art...and here he looks like a fatass (too many of those cheese burgers eh?)


----------



## Packard (Apr 4, 2017)

I think I finally found my husband

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 4, 2017)

_*to let everyone know the last episode Hiroyuki Yamashita and Huang Chenxi worked together was Naruto vs Sasuke(NARUTO Shippuden#476/#477)*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*to let everyone know the last episode Hiroyuki Yamashita and Huang Chenxi worked together was Naruto vs Sasuke(NARUTO Shippuden#476/#477)*_


actually he did a scene from the garra kohana hiden ep..he posted it on his social media


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 4, 2017)

_*@fuff  I'm talking when both Hiroyuki Yamashita and Huang Chenxi worked together. Yamashita wasn't on that episode*_


----------



## Derael (Apr 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> boruto is shorter than kawaki. kawaki gives me jugo/yahiko vibes..from his settei art...and here he looks like a fatass (too many of those cheese burgers eh?)


He looks buff not fat


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@fuff  I'm talking when both Hiroyuki Yamashita and Huang Chenxi worked together. Yamashita wasn't on that episode*_


oh my bad lol :yeahsorry


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2017)

Packard said:


> I think I finally found my husband


Boruto is look really strong.

Bruh I'm so hyped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2017)

Derael said:


> He looks buff not fat


boruto looks a bit buff...kawaki well not so much imo. arm muscles yes...but everything else....not really


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 4, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*to let everyone know the last episode Hiroyuki Yamashita and Huang Chenxi worked together was Naruto vs Sasuke(NARUTO Shippuden#476/#477)*_



Did he worked in more episodes?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> oh my bad lol :yeahsorry



_*No problem @fuff, i'm curious to hear what you, @Platypus and @Indra thoughts on the episode when it airs*_








Kusuo P said:


> Did he worked in more episodes?




_*Yes quite few actually *_

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 4, 2017)

Am fapping hard guys!!! My dick won't handle it! That badassery in a single picture!!!! God , Kawaki is tall as fuck , he is a fucking monster! I hope he is just a savage beast!! And Boruto just :fapfapfapfap he looks beautiful, so much grace in a single character. He is not very tall , not very buffy But he looks Strong as fuck!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Derael (Apr 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> boruto looks a bit buff...kawaki well not so much imo. arm muscles yes...but everything else....not really


It's just covered with clothes


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2017)

Derael said:


> It's just covered with clothes


i know similar to how byukuya would look husky...kawaki is facing the same thing lol but we will see in tmr's ep


----------



## pat pat (Apr 4, 2017)

They don't look like they're are about to go on an gay friendship road. They look savage, now just introduce kawaki in the manga! I want to see this punk's ass!


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 4, 2017)

_*there a rumor that Yamashita is directing the opening *_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> They don't look like they're are about to go on an gay friendship road. They look savage, now just introduce kawaki in the manga! I want to see this punk's ass!


lol are u sure about that??? 

kawaki: i killed the 7th
boruto: fuck u kawaki
kawaki: i can be ur "daddy"
boruto: what?
kawaki: ill make u miss ur daddy
boruto:...
naruto: lol sasuke remember when that was us?
sasuke: what?
naruto: remember when we use to fight
sasuke:....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2017)

My boy @Animeblue delivering 

Time to get the lotion out boys

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2017)

we will find out tmr if boruto's cape is red/magenta on the inside, if not it is probably safe to say it is indeed sasukes. 
my guess would be boruto got it as a prize or something form sasuke...or winning a bet?


----------



## pat pat (Apr 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> My boy @Animeblue delivering
> 
> Time to get the lotion out boys


Did it without the lotion.  
Kawaki looks savage, rough and brutal. 
Bolt looks like he is about to steal everyone's girl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*there a rumor that Yamashita is directing the opening *_


what about the ending? any info on that?


----------



## Derael (Apr 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> They don't look like they're are about to go on an gay friendship road.


Nah, that's Mitsuki's role 


fuff said:


> we will find out tmr if boruto's cape is red/magenta on the inside, if not it is probably safe to say it is indeed sasukes.
> my guess would be boruto got it as a prize or something form sasuke...or winning a bet?


It's pink/magenta in the manga

Just realised that this Boruto still has his ahoge... Make sense...


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2017)

Derael said:


> Nah, that's Mitsuki's role
> 
> It's pink/magenta in the manga


but sasuke's colored dark red? in the manga as well...so i would go by the anime's color scheme to figure out the game show question "who's cape is it?"


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2017)

This fight better be lit as fuck because I can assure you nobody is going to be interested in the 20 minutes of Boruto academy days.

But I just noticed something, going back to Chapter 1 -- When Boruto ends the flash forward and starts his 'monologue' with his kid body. He isn't wearing a headband as he steps outside. But then after that, it cuts to Genin Boruto.

So that may have been pre-Genin Boruto aka Academy Boruto. Which is why the first episode might copy the first chapter of the Boruto Manga minus Genin Boruto.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 4, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> _"Finally, # Bolt # BORUTO will start broadcasting today! It is one story that Hiroyuki Yamashita's directing by Mr. Hiroyuki Yagashita for the first time in a while! I also had a scene in charge, everyone please see!"
> _
> By an SP animator on tumblr. I'm assuming the Kawaki flashback will take place in the first episode..


Shit bout to get real 


Animeblue said:


> _*there a rumor that Yamashita is directing the opening *_


----------



## Platypus (Apr 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> This fight better be lit as fuck because I can assure you nobody is going to be interested in the 20 minutes of Boruto academy days.


I'm not anticipating much fighting tbh. A short sneak peek with some well animated h2h/sword action at most.


----------



## Packard (Apr 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> lol are u sure about that???
> 
> kawaki: i killed the 7th
> boruto: fuck u kawaki
> ...


Kawaki be like:


----------



## pat pat (Apr 4, 2017)

Derael said:


> Nah, that's Mitsuki's role


 Can Mitsu handle so much manliness? I mean his look can legit makes you cum. OK gotta stop 

It's pink/magenta in the manga[/QUOTE]
I think it's gonna be pink in the anime too, it's his color and they have been "following" the manga's design so far.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2017)

Platypus said:


> I'm not anticipating much fighting tbh. A sneak peek with some well animated h2h/sword action at most.


That's all I want. Some good CQC, I need something better than talking and wind blowing.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> This fight better be lit as fuck because I can assure you nobody is going to be interested in the 20 minutes of Boruto academy days.
> 
> But I just noticed something, going back to Chapter 1 -- When Boruto ends the flash forward and starts his 'monologue' with his kid body. He isn't wearing a headband as he steps outside. But then after that, it cuts to Genin Boruto.
> 
> So that may have been pre-Genin Boruto aka Academy Boruto. Which is why the first episode might copy the first chapter of the Boruto Manga minus Genin Boruto.


They can't take the risk to make an extended fight, not enough manga material. They don't know what are the kids' abilities yet

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Packard (Apr 4, 2017)

Boi,....this thread... 
Then people come and complain to me.


----------



## Derael (Apr 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> but sasuke's colored dark red? in the manga as well...so i would go by the anime's color scheme to figure out the game show question "who's cape is it?"


They will probably keep the inside purple, like in the movie...
But even then, Sasuke's dark red is not like Boruto's magenta



pat pat said:


> Can Mitsu handle so much manliness?


You gotta believe it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2017)

Packard said:


> Boi,....this thread...
> Then people come and complain to me.


nobody is really complaining tho....just pat pat and indra getting boners for kawaki XD


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> just pat pat and indra getting boners for kawaki XD


I could not care less about Kiwi-kun 



pat pat said:


> They can't take the risk to make an extended fight, not enough manga material. They don't know what are the kids' abilities yet


On the bright side, we get to see what color Boruto's dojutsu is.


----------



## Derael (Apr 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> This fight better be lit as fuck because I can assure you nobody is going to be interested in the 20 minutes of Boruto academy days.
> 
> But I just noticed something, going back to Chapter 1 -- When Boruto ends the flash forward and starts his 'monologue' with his kid body. He isn't wearing a headband as he steps outside. But then after that, it cuts to Genin Boruto.
> 
> So that may have been pre-Genin Boruto aka Academy Boruto. Which is why the first episode might copy the first chapter of the Boruto Manga minus Genin Boruto.


Isn't Boruto's headband is on his bed?


----------



## pat pat (Apr 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> nobody is really complaining tho....just pat pat and indra getting boners for kawaki XD


We didn't just got a boner for them, we capped to their pic

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2017)

Derael said:


> Is Boruto's headband is on his bed


I'm just going to pretend I'm right anyway

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## fuff (Apr 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> I could not care less about Kiwi-kun
> 
> 
> On the bright side, we get to see what color Boruto's dojutsu is.


sorry my bad *boruto for you 

tbh im not as pumped as i thought i would be....for the anime..maybe it will kick in tmr or because its the lack of uchihas ?


----------



## Packard (Apr 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> nobody is really complaining tho....just pat pat and indra getting boners for kawaki XD


I guess I'm getting boners for Kawaki tho xD

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## pat pat (Apr 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm just going to pretend I'm right anyway


Yeah bro , you are right


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> sorry my bad *boruto for you
> 
> tbh im not as pumped as i thought i would be....for the anime..maybe it will kick in tmr or because its the lack of uchihas ?


The Uchiha-boner will probably take a while to pop up. Until Sarada comes with MS Sharingan


----------



## pat pat (Apr 4, 2017)

Hail the bolt boner


----------



## UchiSarada (Apr 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> The Uchiha-boner will probably take a while to pop up. *Until Sarada comes with MS Sharingan*



This is all I want to see in this new manga.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 4, 2017)

_*Here Taguchi's*_
_*She is another animator that participate in Naruto vs Sasuke(Shippuden). *_


_*@Indra don't cerebrate just yet, there a possibility that we won't see any clash. That being  said, it would weird for a Yamashita episode to not have any action pieces  *_






fuff said:


> what about the ending? any info on that?


_*Sorry there nothing about ED*_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 4, 2017)

I just need dat Byakugan or another doujutsu in that flashback scene... 

Please


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 4, 2017)

We should really create the topic for Episode 1. It's in 10 hours.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 4, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> We should really create the topic for Episode 1. It's in 10 hours.


Already doing it.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 4, 2017)

Episode 1 discussion for when the episode starts here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## fuff (Apr 5, 2017)

anko

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Apr 5, 2017)

fuff said:


> anko


WTF IS THAT!!!??


----------



## Derael (Apr 5, 2017)

MayorNiYueki said:


> WTF IS THAT!!!??


Haven't you read 700?
She became fat, old news


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Apr 5, 2017)

Derael said:


> Haven't you read 700?
> She became fat, old news



I read it LOL
But they make it worse than kishi's


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 5, 2017)

poor anko


----------



## shippuuden (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## satudua (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 5, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> poor anko



Why? she looks super happy.
Look at those cheeks. She is a cute and merry child-eater... I mean candy-eater now.


----------



## Indra (Apr 6, 2017)

here.

Inojin got held back a year for poor behavior. Does that make him the oldest lol?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> here.
> 
> Inojin got held back a year for poor behavior. Does that make him the oldest lol?



I'm totally lost with dates now. Didn't Boruto and the others were born the very same year their parents married?
We miscalculated then and Inojin is the only one? someone make a calendar or something XD


----------



## fuff (Apr 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> here.
> 
> Inojin got held back a year for poor behavior. Does that make him the oldest lol?


lol inojin was my fav male from the new gen and this just make me like him more! lol held back for poor behavior


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 6, 2017)

Seriously they suddenly incorporated this "poor behavior" into Inojin for some reason


----------



## fuff (Apr 6, 2017)

so when will we have april's full schedule out?


----------



## Rai (Apr 6, 2017)

Preview for Episode 2:


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 6, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Seriously they suddenly incorporated this "poor behavior" into Inojin for some reason



Well, in the manga he is kinda racist towards ChoCho and fat-shames her... I guess that's what they mean with poor behaviour, he says whatever goes through his mind (like Sai)
Good thing ChoCho is no special snowflake and just ignores him with her sassiness.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 6, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Interview:


Interesting, I want to know the Sarada parts 



LadyTenTen said:


> Well, in the manga he is kinda racist towards ChoCho and fat-shames her... I guess that's what they mean with poor behaviour, he says whatever goes through his mind (like Sai)
> Good thing ChoCho is no special snowflake and just ignores him with her sassiness.


Thats just him with his bluntness, idk if I call that poor behavior


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 6, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thats just him with his bluntness, idk if I call that poor behavior



It is in Japan. You are supposed to be ultra-polite all the time (even if you think otherwise), if an adult finds out you are saying stuff like that you get punished for inappropiate behaviour.


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> here.
> 
> Inojin got held back a year for poor behavior. Does that make him the oldest lol?


*Actually Inojin wasn't mentioned at all in the summary of the next episode. It was that head-covered guy who called Iwabee.*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 6, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *Actually Inojin wasn't mentioned at all in the summary of the next episode. It was that head-covered guy who called Iwabee.*


ok now that make sense 

@Indra

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 6, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *Actually Inojin wasn't mentioned at all in the summary of the next episode. It was that head-covered guy who called Iwabee.*



Is this Iwabee kid from some clan mentioned in the Naruto manga, or is he another fodder?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 6, 2017)

_*I already post this in the animation thread, but *_

_*Koji Yabuno and Ichiro Uno credited as sub character designer for BORUTO*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 6, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> Is this Iwabee kid from some clan mentioned in the Naruto manga, or is he another fodder?


*Just like Denki... *


----------



## Indra (Apr 6, 2017)

That makes sense, I guess the translator was wrong in the website.


----------



## fuff (Apr 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> That makes sense, I guess the translator was wrong in the website.


those types of sites are ALWAYS wrong lol. they said oro was the main villain in the movie which gave me a good laugh XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 6, 2017)

fuff said:


> those types of sites are ALWAYS wrong lol. they said oro was the main villain in the movie which gave me a good laugh XD


I really hope they don't try to make Orochimaru the villain here. That chakra-snake thing is worrying me.


----------



## fuff (Apr 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> I really hope they don't try to make Orochimaru the villain here. That chakra-snake thing is worrying me.


wouldnt it be a wtf moment if oro has been the villain all along like yes i wanted kaguya to appear, i planned for the madara thing, et etc...lol that would be something kubo would do tho

realistically, oro isnt a villain anymore he's...well...he's oro

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 6, 2017)

fuff said:


> wouldnt it be a wtf moment if oro has been the villain all along like yes i wanted kaguya to appear, i planned for the madara thing, et etc...lol that would be something kubo would do tho
> 
> realistically, oro isnt a villain anymore he's...well...he's oro


We probably won' understand what happened to Denki since they are going to be introducing all the new kiddies, and the SP-filler kiddies. But the episode after that, I feel like we are going to be getting a hint at what happened.

It would be cool if they connect it what's going on to the Mitsuki or Sarada Gaiden.


----------



## fuff (Apr 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> We probably won' understand what happened to Denki since they are going to be introducing all the new kiddies, and the SP-filler kiddies. But the episode after that, I feel like we are going to be getting a hint at what happened.
> 
> It would be cool if they connect it what's going on to the Mitsuki or Sarada Gaiden.


i got oro vibes from it too because ofc its a snake.

being linked with mitsuki would be pretty cool, but its prob gonna be a rando villain.
i dont think it related to shin-tho i loved his lust for the akatsuki and itachi (lol itachi is still relevant when its been about 10-15years since his reanimation )

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 6, 2017)

fuff said:


> realistically, oro isnt a villain anymore he's...well...he's oro


He's a doting Daddy!


----------



## fuff (Apr 6, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> He's a doting Daddy!


or mommy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 6, 2017)

if oro is the villain it'll be stupid in so many levels.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 7, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> if oro is the villain it'll be stupid in so many levels.



I don't recall him ever paying for what he did in the chuunin exams, or for killing all those kids in order to find a new body.
He never turned good to begin with, just fought in war because he wanted to lick Sasuke's d&ck.

Kakashi and Naruto let a terrorist walk free and even had Sarutobi's heir record him on video for Hinata's wedding. He has learnt absolutely nothing, why can't he be the villain? XD


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 7, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> Kakashi and Naruto let a terrorist walk free and even had Sarutobi's heir record him on video for Hinata's wedding. He has learnt absolutely nothing, why can't he be the villain? XD


It is exactly because Kakashi and Naruto let him walk free that if he ever becomes the villain here, Kakashi and Naruto is to be blamed/dumb AF for not taking action


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 7, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> It is exactly because Kakashi and Naruto let him walk free that if he ever becomes the villain here, Kakashi and Naruto is to be blamed/dumb AF for not taking action



By the end of the story the whole village is going to be destroyed anyway so Naruto making more mistakes as a leader wouldn't surprise me.

Naruto saved nothing xD


----------



## Kurak (Apr 7, 2017)

fuff said:


> wouldnt it be a wtf moment if oro has been the villain all along like yes i wanted kaguya to appear, i planned for the madara thing, et etc...lol that would be something kubo would do tho
> 
> realistically, oro isnt a villain anymore he's...well...he's oro





Just According to Keikaku

"And then I told them that Im good and Naruto was ok with that, LOL, he even invited me to his wedding"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shippuuden (Apr 8, 2017)

*April Schedule (Boruto Next Generations)*



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Apr 8, 2017)

via google translate looks like mitsuki is coming in ep.5 (may 3) "transfer student"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shippuuden (Apr 8, 2017)

*Episode 3:* 暴走, メタル・リー!! (Runaway, Metal Lee!!) 4/19
*Episodio 4:*  男女対抗忍術合戦!! (Men and Women opposition, ninjutsu battle!!) 4/26
*Episodio 5: *謎の転校生...!! (Mysterious Transfer Student...!!) 5/3
*Episode 6: *最後の授業...!! (The Last Lesson / The last teaching) 10/5

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## AsterMK (Apr 8, 2017)

Episode 6 the last lesson? Damn, so the academy arc will be pretty short.


----------



## Indra (Apr 8, 2017)

So Is the arc only 6 episodes?


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 8, 2017)

Metal Lee screen time!
Episode 4 seems to be very interesting just by the title.

If I remember correctly in Mitsuki Gaiden, Boruto did a top secret mission. Well, let's see how it goes. Not sure if it's good or bad that this arc is short.

If we see episode 7 or 8 being called "Uchiha Sarada"...we already know what's that about. They probably gonna mix chapter 700 with Sarada Gaiden somehow (optimistic)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 8, 2017)

They have to show how Sarada awakened the Sharingan, likewise for Mitsuki.

Still I feel like that episode most likely is Mitski joining the academy, rather than the Gaiden episode.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 8, 2017)

Episode 2 : Boruto is punished for having cause trouble on the day he entered the academy.
Despises having received due punishment for his actions, Boruto's classmate eyes seems surprisingly cold to him, even thought he's the Hokage's son. During this, Boruto is being challenged by a fellow classmate, Yuino Iwabee.

Episode 3 : Metal Lee, from Boruto's class, in a young boy who always work very hard but is very easily nervous, shy and uneasy in front of others. Because of this problem, he has always problems with asserting his abilities in front of others. One day, Nara Shikadai says very heartless words to Metal Lee.

Episode 4 : At the proposal of Professor Aburame Shino, the students of the class will be divided into boys and girls team in a Capture The Flag battle on the roof. Boruto and the boys goes straight to the roof but their progress are stopped by the combinated might of Uchiha Sarada and Akimichi Chouchou.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 8, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Episode 2 : Boruto is punished for having cause trouble on the day he entered the academy.
> Despises having received due punishment for his actions, Boruto's classmate eyes seems surprisingly cold to him, even thought he's the Hokage's son. During this, Boruto is being challenged by a fellow classmate, Yuino Iwabee.
> 
> Episode 3 : Metal Lee, from Boruto's class, in a young boy who always work very hard but is very easily nervous, shy and uneasy in front of others. Because of this problem, he has always problems with asserting his abilities in front of others. One day, Nara Shikadai says very heartless words to Metal Lee.
> ...


Episode 4 sounds like it could be fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Apr 8, 2017)

I won't get my hopes up about the Gaiden being animated.


----------



## narutouzumaki97 (Apr 8, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> I won't get my hopes up about the Gaiden being animated.


but it is obvious that will be animated naruto gaiden being part of the new generation of history speaking precisely sarada, so you have no doubts about this.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 8, 2017)

Can't wait to watch episode 3!!


----------



## Indra (Apr 8, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> Can't wait to watch episode 3!!


It looks like the writers are establishing Metal Lee away from his father by him being Hinata-ish in a sense.

Which is kind of cool. I'm excited. Shikadai is gonna get the Gates bruh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Apr 8, 2017)

I want to see episode 4 as SoulFire! 
Sounds a lot fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 8, 2017)

Packard said:


> I want to see episode 4 as SoulFire!
> Sounds a lot fun


Those girls are going to put the boys on the ropes!! Some fun moments with Sarada and ChouChou and a good introduction to those new girls seen in the opening.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Naruto2016 (Apr 9, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Episode 2 : Boruto is punished for having cause trouble on the day he entered the academy.
> Despises having received due punishment for his actions, Boruto's classmate eyes seems surprisingly cold to him, even thought he's the Hokage's son. During this, Boruto is being challenged by a fellow classmate, Yuino Iwabee.
> 
> Episode 3 : Metal Lee, from Boruto's class, in a young boy who always work very hard but is very easily nervous, shy and uneasy in front of others. Because of this problem, he has always problems with asserting his abilities in front of others. One day, Nara Shikadai says very heartless words to Metal Lee.
> ...



Episode 5 (May 3) The Mysterious Transfer Student…!!
A transfer student called Mitsuki has transferred from the Hidden Sound. He defeats Iwabē during the sparring lesson, and shows considerable talent in academics as well……

Source:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Platypus (Apr 9, 2017)

Might as well unstick this thread now that the anime is up and running. @Blu-ray @Rinoa

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 10, 2017)

boruto and shikadai!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deana (Apr 10, 2017)

Episode 3: Metal Lee being all cute.

Episode 4: Sarada and ChouChou are going to troll the hell out of the boys! I can't wait!!!!

I love these kids so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 10, 2017)

fuff said:


> boruto and shikadai!


Apparently it says:

1. Boruto may seem like a problem child, but he would never betray a comrade.

2. Boruto inherited great ninjursu potential.

SP rehashing information


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2017)

I find it weird that the art style kinda changed


----------



## Platypus (Apr 10, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I find it weird that the art style kinda changed


I figure promo artwork is often drawn by other people than the main character designer(s).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Apr 10, 2017)

Previous

Close

​New OVA out July* 27th 2017
Previo​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> New OVA out* July* 27th 2017*
> ​


----------



## shippuuden (Apr 11, 2017)

*スミレ = Sumire *

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Our new Hinata  *

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Indra (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## UchiSarada (Apr 11, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> *スミレ = Sumire *



Hinata 2.0


----------



## Derael (Apr 11, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> Hinata 2.0


Do people say that because she has a fringe of something? I don't get it...


----------



## AsterMK (Apr 11, 2017)

Derael said:


> Do people say that because she has a fringe of something? I don't get it...


If you ignore the ponytail, her haircut's similar to Hinata's adult haircut. So yeah, pretty much because of the fringe.


----------



## Derael (Apr 11, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> If you ignore the ponytail, her haircut's similar to Hinata's adult haircut.


That's not even true though! Hinata has a straight square haitcut, not a degraded cut. Also that's just a common haircut (Hinata's, I mean).


> So yeah, pretty much because of the fringe.


That's not a valid reason to call her Hinata 2.0.  But I shouldn't expect good argument coming from this fandom I guess...


----------



## BUUUU (Apr 11, 2017)

However, in the publicity, they still show us the the film costumes


About the new Hinata, Pierrot wants to get more shipping


----------



## Indra (Apr 11, 2017)

The fandom is cancerous regardless.

After ep 1, tumblr was yaoi shipping Boruto and Denki.

Poor girl hasn't said one word and people only look at her fillerness for shipping purposes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Derael (Apr 11, 2017)

Indra said:


> After ep 1, tumblr was yaoi shipping Boruto and Denki.


Yaoi is a genre. It's like saying "shojo shipping", it doesn't work.


> Poor girl hasn't said one word and people only look at her fillerness for shipping purposes.


I don't even understand why...


----------



## UchiSarada (Apr 11, 2017)

Derael said:


> Do people say that because she has a fringe of something? I don't get it...



She looks like Hinata physically, just look at her third design, and I didn't say it was a bad thing.


----------



## Derael (Apr 11, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> She looks like Hinata physically, just look at her third design, and I didn't say it was a bad thing.


Nah, she doesn't.


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 11, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> *スミレ = Sumire *





UchiSarada said:


> She looks like Hinata physically, just look at her third design, and I didn't say it was a bad thing.


I don't think she looks that much like Hinata--especially at that age. Maybe the hair style without those weird braids looks a bit like that of Genin Hinata, but other than that and a pleasant smile I don't see the similarities. On top of that we don't know a thing about her personality at this point. Talk about jumping the gun to create a ship!!


----------



## fuff (Apr 12, 2017)

if that person is similar to hinata then pretty much we are getting a repeat of shit thats already happened and sand girl x shikadai??? which is fucked since thats his cousin....

..did someone cast izanami?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 12, 2017)

fuff said:


> which is fucked since thats his cousin....


she's adopted I don't see how it matters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 12, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> she's adopted I don't see how it matters.


 doesnt matter if shes adpoted...
still his cousin...hence family...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 12, 2017)

fuff said:


> doesnt matter if shes adpoted...
> still his cousin...hence family...


And I still don't see how it matters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 12, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> And I still don't see how it matters


would u bang ur adopted cousin hk?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 12, 2017)

fuff said:


> would u bang ur adopted cousin hk?


In Japan cousins are allowed to marry.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 12, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> In Japan cousins are allowed to marry.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 12, 2017)

fuff said:


> if that person is similar to hinata then pretty much we are getting a repeat of shit thats already happened and sand girl x shikadai??? which is fucked since thats his cousin....
> 
> ..did someone cast izanami?



First cousin marriage is common in Japan and completely legal all around the world except for 5 countries.

Why do you think NejiHina is so popular?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 12, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> First cousin marriage is common in Japan and completely legal all around the world except for 5 countries.
> 
> Why do you think *NejiHina* is so popular?


----------



## Rai (Apr 13, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 13, 2017)

I need translation!


----------



## Indra (Apr 13, 2017)

Metal Lee probably got a bad ranking in the physical assessment because of everyone watching him, me thinks


----------



## XOzelinkOX (Apr 17, 2017)

Any translation please?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 18, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Apr 18, 2017)

Something new in this page?


----------



## Kanki (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm watching ep 1 now....unless i've forgotten it, this doesn't seem to be the same as the manga?


----------



## Packard (Apr 18, 2017)

Kanki said:


> I'm watching ep 1 now....unless i've forgotten it, this doesn't seem to be the same as the manga?


It's because they had announced long time ago that they would start with an inedit arc


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 18, 2017)

Why is Denki there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## their77 (Apr 19, 2017)

Is Boruto blind on his right eye?

This is how it looks before he activates his eye power thing.


----------



## Rai (Apr 20, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 20, 2017)

The thread should be renamed to General Boruto anime discussion thread or something

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kai D Oars (Apr 28, 2017)

Boruto should quit being a ninja. With that pose...he's a football player.


Damn...that merch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 29, 2017)

The Lee clan still has no symbol and that makes me sad.


----------



## their77 (Apr 29, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> The Lee clan still has no symbol and that makes me sad.


 Their youthful spirit is all they need.


----------



## Platypus (May 1, 2017)

Wrong thread 

*Here*


----------



## SupremeKage (May 1, 2017)

Boruto using a new colored Rasengan   

It might be like those filler Rasengan such a rainbow rasengan or crescent moon rasengan.


----------



## Rai (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 2, 2017)

What does Sarada say about Metal Lee?


----------



## Rai (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2017)

All I see is Shinsou, uwaaah

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## SoulFire (May 2, 2017)

Where's Goth Girl? I'd rather know more about her than that chic with the fake cat tail or Little Miss Pig Tails!



Haruka Katana said:


> All I see is Shinsou, uwaaah


And my boy Deku!


----------



## shippuuden (May 2, 2017)

Well, this confirms what we all already know. Removing Boruto's team and the new InoshikaCho, these 6 will be the most recurring characters:

1. Kaminarimon Denki
2. Iwabee Yuino  
3. Metal Lee
4. Sumire Kakei
5. Namida Suzumeno (雀野なみだ)
6. Izu Wasabi (伊豆わさび)


----------



## SoulFire (May 2, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> Well, this confirms what we all already know. Removing Boruto's team and the new InoshikaCho, these 6 will be the most recurring characters:
> 
> 1. Kaminarimon Denki
> 2. Iwabee Yuino
> ...


Metal Lee's team and an additional filler team (wonder if there will be an all girl team and all boy team).


From what I've found it looks like Boruto has learned the Oiroke no Jutsu:


----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> The Lee clan still has no symbol and that makes me sad.


Because they aren't a clan.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Packard (May 4, 2017)

Do we already have names for next episodes?


----------



## Platypus (May 4, 2017)

Packard said:


> Do we already have names for next episodes?


Nope. Schedules usually don't come out until the week of the last known episode, I think.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (May 4, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Nope. Schedules usually don't come out until the week of the last known episode, I think.


Thanks ^^


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2017)

9th episode has Hanabi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AsterMK (May 8, 2017)

Does anyone have a translation? I tried running it through Google Translate but it came out very Engrishy as expected.

Anyway, from what I could gather, episode 7 has something to do with love, and with a purple haired girl, in other words, Sumire.

Episode 10 has something to do with golf.


----------



## Packard (May 8, 2017)

Translation please

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Episode 10 has something to do with golf.


nah.

I think its Ghost.

"Ghost case, investigation starts!"


----------



## AsterMK (May 8, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> nah.
> 
> I think its Ghost.
> 
> "Ghost case, investigation starts!"



That's what Google Translate says, but then again most of the text was unintelligible anyway.


----------



## MxAxH (May 8, 2017)

Tried Google translate, but the translation is really poor. However, in episode 9, I think it's about Boruto training in front of his father and grandfather and he's trying to get Naruto to acknowledge him and he decides to meet his aunt Hanabi? There's also mention that he's there's no sign of him awakening the Byakugan no matter how much he tries.

Episode 8 has something to do the Byakugan again? And Boruto dreamt of having a "magical ejaculation from a mysterious person" (thanks Google translate, very helpful).

If the translations are any accurate, I'm guessing Boruto told his parents about his eye (ability to see chakra) and they thought it was the Byakugan which is why he was trying to awaken/activate it?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SoulFire (May 8, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Anyway, from what I could gather, episode 7 has something to do with love, and with a purple haired girl, in other words, Sumire.


​


MxAxH said:


> And Boruto dreamt of having a "magical ejaculation from a mysterious person" (thanks Google translate, very helpful).


​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2017)

MxAxH said:


> magical ejaculation from a mysterious person


 This is normal.



MxAxH said:


> Tried Google translate, but the translation is really poor. However, in episode 9, I think it's about Boruto training in front of his father and grandfather and he's trying to get Naruto to acknowledge him and he decides to meet his aunt Hanabi? There's also mention that he's there's no sign of him awakening the Byakugan no matter how much he tries.
> 
> Episode 8 has something to do the Byakugan again? And Boruto dreamt of having a "magical ejaculation from a mysterious person" (thanks Google translate, very helpful).
> 
> If the translations are any accurate, I'm guessing Boruto told his parents about his eye (ability to see chakra) and they thought it was the Byakugan which is why he was trying to awaken/activate it?


Yeah there is definitely Byakugan/Hyuugas involved in ep 8 and 9.


----------



## ramezzes (May 8, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Anyway, from what I could gather, episode 7 has something to do with love, and with a purple haired girl, in other words, Sumire.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (May 8, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Anyway, from what I could gather, episode 7 has something to do with love, and with a purple haired girl, in other words, Sumire.


----------



## Platypus (May 8, 2017)

Episode 7 is Chōchō-centric, I think.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Episode 7 is Chōchō-centric, I think.


The title I think is 

"love and potato chip...!!!"

Just a hunch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (May 8, 2017)

​


Haruka Katana said:


> The title I think is
> 
> "love and potato chip...!!!"
> 
> Just a hunch


That definitely sounds more palatable!!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Animeblue (May 8, 2017)

Rai said:


> Boruto Episode 6-10 titles and description:


_*Judging from the staff of the episodes,episode six and episode seven going the best looking and the best animated ones. Also they're the ones that will be by Pierrot *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (May 8, 2017)

MxAxH said:


> Episode 8 has something to do the Byakugan again? And Boruto dreamt of having a *"magical ejaculation from a mysterious person" *(thanks Google translate, very helpful).



( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


BoruSumi's already canon. Just accept 
Anyways, Idgaf about it xD
I just want see powerfull women in this series

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rai (May 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Packard (May 8, 2017)

Eight episode...Neji?  
Seventh episode sounds funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 8, 2017)

Packard said:


> Eight episode...Neji?



Actually I think he might show up in the ghost incident one.
I disliked the way Pierrot portrayed his ghost in Konoha Hiden's adaptation, so I'm not really into this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulFire (May 8, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> Actually I think he might show up in the ghost incident one.
> I disliked the way Pierrot portrayed his ghost in Konoha Hiden's adaptation, so I'm not really into this.


I disliked quite a bit of the SoY intrusion in the KH adaption (at least Neji didn't appear in a dress), but I think Neji will be mentioned at some point (and not in an insulting manner) as Boruto learns more about his Hyuuga roots.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (May 8, 2017)

MxAxH said:


> magical ejaculation from a mysterious person

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 8, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> I disliked quite a bit of the SoY intrusion in the KH adaption (at least Neji didn't appear in a dress), but I think Neji will be mentioned at some point (and not in an insulting manner) as Boruto learns more about his Hyuuga roots.



He did.
When Lee imagines Naruto's marriage, Neji plays the role of the sexy co-worker in his fantasy.


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2017)

Boruto's eye episode looks hyped.


----------



## Tokoya (May 8, 2017)

THE HYPE IS REAL


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2017)

"magical ejaculation"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fuff (May 8, 2017)

saw it on tumblr dunno how accurate it is:

source: http://simanh95.tumblr.com/post/160449089565/translation-from-spanish-episodes-8-and-9-omg

take with a grain of salt


----------



## SoulFire (May 8, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> He did.
> When Lee imagines Naruto's marriage, Neji plays the role of the sexy co-worker in his fantasy.


Lol! Shows how much I paid attention to the majority of that novel adaption!  I don't recall that at all--for which I am thankful!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 8, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Lol! Shows how much I paid attention to the majority of that novel adaption!  I don't recall that at all--for which I am thankful!!



Here you go!


*Spoiler*: __ 










yeah, this totally happened in the anime.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulFire (May 8, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


So this actually takes place in the anime, besmirching Neji's memory with a cross dressing joke. Wow. Was this also in the novel from which it was adapted? In which episode did this appear? I honestly don't recall this scene, but I was so disgusted with the way in which Konoha Hiden was presented that I paid the 'funny' scenes very little attention.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 8, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> So this actually takes place in the anime, besmirching Neji's memory with a cross dressing joke. Wow. Was this also in the novel from which it was adapted? In which episode did this appear? I honestly don't recall this scene, but I was so disgusted with the way in which Konoha Hiden was presented that I paid the 'funny' scenes very little attention.



Nope.
The only two chapters in which Neji is mentioned are Lee's and the epilogue (when Hinata stares at the sky). Lee's chapter focuses on Lee's obsession with Neji's death (and, of course, the present for the wedding) to the point he claims he's been seeing him in dreams... of course TenTen hasn't because she gives 0 fucks about Neji or the fact he is death, all her issues are concerning her love for ninja tools and her lack of interest when it comes to marriage.

In Lee's dream Neji is talking about Hinata (as usual) but he wakes up before the ghost finishes a sentence concerning her. There's no comedy in that moment, in fact there is no comedy at all until Gai-sensei shows up and makes Lee wear an apron. He then finishes Neji's line the way he likes (with the word strenght) and makes up his mind about the present.

That's it, no comedy with Neji and no crossdressing. Yet Pierrot messed both Lee's and TenTen's chapters by mixing them up and turning them into a parody of SoY... which is a parody already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2017)

fuff said:


> saw it on tumblr dunno how accurate it is:
> 
> source: http://simanh95.tumblr.com/post/160449089565/translation-from-spanish-episodes-8-and-9-omg
> 
> dunno how true this is since ep 9 title is different from what is posted above.....take with a grain of salt for this..


He will find out it's actually the Tenseigan?  And I'm glad they're showing Hanabi here.


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2017)

Why does he call it the black snake when it was white 

The anime team and Kishimoto like Cho-Cho a little too much 

I'm curious if they mean we'll start to see eye techniques, or if they are just stating the eye itself. Either way it sounds ... good I guess?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2017)

Indra said:


> Why does he call it the black snake when it was white


idk, the actual trans, or what the guy calls that thing is "Black shadow" , I just change it to snek since i think its more appropriate 


> The anime team and Kishimoto like Cho-Cho a little too much


Yeah seriously


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> idk, the actual trans, or what the guy calls that thing is "Black shadow" , I just change it to snek since i think its more appropriate


Makes sense.

I wonder how much of this stuff will go untranslated 


Haruka Katana said:


> iYeah seriously


She even has an OVA  to herself. 

Cho Cho easily becoming the next Hinata of anime wank


----------



## fuff (May 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> Why does he call it the black snake when it was white
> 
> The anime team and Kishimoto like Cho-Cho a little too much
> 
> I'm curious if they mean we'll start to see eye techniques, or if they are just stating the eye itself. Either way it sounds ... good I guess?


just join in on the chocho love. i thought she was very funny with her antics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (May 9, 2017)

fuff said:


> just join in on the chocho love. i thought she was very funny with her antics.


I stream Boruto every Wednesday night with my cousins, and they all love Cho Cho too.

I hate it


----------



## fuff (May 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> I stream Boruto every Wednesday night with my cousins, and they all love Cho Cho too.
> 
> I hate it


ur cousins got some good tastes 
whats not to love about her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (May 9, 2017)

*Look like episode ten is inhouse as well and animation supervisor for that one is good as well. So it tseem hat all the episodes by Pierrot will be rather good*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pierro (May 9, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *Look like episode ten is inhouse as well and animation supervisor for that one is good as well. So it tseem hat all the episodes by Pierrot will be rather good*


Until a movie is announced.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (May 9, 2017)

Chocho is love chocho is life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (May 9, 2017)

Maybe we will get BoruCho by the epilogue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 9, 2017)

Isn't Chocho really popular in Japan?


----------



## AsterMK (May 9, 2017)

Also I read somewhere (probably on this forum) that Chocho is SP's favorite new female character.


----------



## Packard (May 10, 2017)

Chocho 
I started to show Boruto to a friend of mine who has not watched since Sasuke's Recovery Mission arc, and one of her favorite characters is Chocho


----------



## Derael (May 10, 2017)

I don't get the Chocho hype.
She wasn't funny in Gaiden and actually pretty rude to Choji just because he wasn't hot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rai (May 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 48john (May 11, 2017)

Saw someone suggest this a couple pages back, so changed the title to 'General Boruto Anime Discussion' since folks are still posting news here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2017)

Yo those posters of Naruto, Sasuke, and Boruto are clean as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (May 11, 2017)

Using sasuke to promote again...


----------



## fuff (May 11, 2017)

i dunno what this says.
something about sasuke and sakura...??

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 11, 2017)

fuff said:


> i dunno what this says.
> something about sasuke and sakura...??


I translated from Chinese.

From now on the Uchiha family should get attention.
Even though the anime didn't show it in detail, but from now on the anime will show it little by little. Please look forward to Sakura, Sasuke, Sarada's relationship.

Sarada's red glasses is...? 


Gaidun dun dun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 4


----------



## fuff (May 11, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I translated from Chinese.
> 
> From now on the Uchiha family should get attention.
> Even though the anime didn't show it in detail, but from now on the anime will show it little by little. Please look forward to Sakura, Sasuke, Sarada's relationship.
> ...


gaiden coming soonn...


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (May 11, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I translated from Chinese.
> 
> From now on the Uchiha family should get attention.
> Even though the anime didn't show it in detail, but from now on the anime will show it little by little. Please look forward to Sakura, Sasuke, Sarada's relationship.
> ...



FINALLY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (May 11, 2017)

uchiha's will bring in the ratings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (May 11, 2017)

i honestly thought gaiden wouldn't be animated til oct, but looks like it might be happening this summer instead.
i think they will start hinting it in next week's ep if chocho talks about choji or if  he makes an appearance.


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2017)

So is there no break? It might be year round then, unless they break it into 24 episodes per season.

Is that the only thing interesting in the thingy?


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (May 11, 2017)

fuff said:


> i honestly thought gaiden wouldn't be animated til oct, but looks like it might be happening this summer instead.
> i think they will start hinting it in next week's ep if chocho talks about choji or if  he makes an appearance.


I wonder when they change their outfits to the ones by kishi


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (May 11, 2017)

Hm, I don't know whether they'll jump right into Gaiden just yet because they're still seemingly young, and still in their outfits by Ikemeto but I suppose that can change. Either way, this is good news for fans of the uchiha fam so I'm happy


----------



## fuff (May 11, 2017)

Indra said:


> So is there no break? It might be year round then, unless they break it into 24 episodes per season.
> 
> Is that the only thing interesting in the thingy?


the article is actually longer since it from that hinata gentle palm article. but i only found a snippet of it online clearly the most important part 

so gaiden will prob start end of june or beginning of july? if they do the 12only eps for an arc if not then its back to the october start which i initially thought.

but i guess they are going to start making sarada more "where's my dad, sad about sasuke, jealous of everyone with their dads, no point of being a ninja" phase

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (May 11, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> I wonder when they change their outfits to the ones by kishi





Wanderingshinobi said:


> Hm, I don't know whether they'll jump right into Gaiden just yet because they're still seemingly young, and still in their outfits by Ikemeto but I suppose that can change. Either way, this is good news for fans of the uchiha fam so I'm happy



ya they need to change the outfits, i want to see sarada in the kishi one for gaiden nothing crappy one lol
i dont think the outfits will change just yet...judging from the previews its still about boruto and his eye and the whole snake possession thing.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 11, 2017)

Indra said:


> So is there no break? It might be year round then, unless they break it into 24 episodes per season.
> 
> Is that the only thing interesting in the thingy?


yes 

*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 




I'll get to the rest of the blurb later , but it isn't much

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2017)

fuff said:


> gaiden=animation yes i want it
> mitsuki=sure why not animate it
> post gaiden uchiha=FUCK YA GIVE IT TO ME
> boruto movie recap=NO...just no....one-two episode recap of it..thats fine but a whole arc...NO


The Gaidens have a better chance at not losing the community despite the stories already existing in Manga form, so there's the people who wanted it to be animated, and the anime only watchers who prosper.

But as soon as the Ikemoto Movie recap starts, the anime is gonna lose its hype.

Basically what we said earlier, unlike DBS who rehashed at the start, Boruto is gonna suffer unless they like do like a 1 episode recap for the Movie.

Let's see what happens tho


----------



## fuff (May 11, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> I agree. I didn't really appreciate the way kishimoto chose to execute Gaiden..literally the last thing a redeemed Sasuke needed was accusations of infidelity. He could've gone with an entire different plot but oh well.
> 
> I guess there's a sense of excitement because it's just been a while since we have seen Sasuke and we are deprived of any blatant Uchiha family moment... so while it's going to be hard to go through the baby mama drama and the fandom flipping shit again, it'd be neat to see some of the parts animated !!


Making sasuke gone for long when he just cared about family more than anything was smh....


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (May 11, 2017)

fuff said:


> Making sasuke gone for long when he just cared about family more than anything was smh....


Didn't necessarily make sense to me..? Like I don't doubt the fact that he very much DID leave for them, but Sasuke staying away from his family's warmth and love after being deprived for so long ..it's just not realistic hunny. But anything for the sake of the plot and drama, eh? I just want him back home


----------



## fuff (May 11, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> Didn't necessarily make sense to me..? Like I don't doubt the fact that he very much DID leave for them, but Sasuke staying away from his family's warmth and love after being deprived for so long ..it's just not realistic hunny. But anything for the sake of the plot and drama, eh? I just want him back home


i think sasuke being gone so long was one of the major things that pissed me off about it. like yes, lets assume he left when sarada was 5..thats still 6 years gone without seeing his family. and then the whole contact questions start coming in to play...hopefully with this new director sp can patch up the holes gaiden left and fix up the story/part that need to be fixed


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2017)

Cross your fingers b/c we likely are getting a time skip. If they don't have Kishimoto's outfits on for the Gaiden, it looks like Ikemoto gets the last laugh lol


----------



## fuff (May 11, 2017)

Indra said:


> Cross your fingers b/c we likely are getting a time skip. If they don't have Kishimoto's outfits on for the Gaiden, it looks like Ikemoto gets the last laugh lol


a time skip would be perfect, i honestly think this current arc is so lame. only eps that werent that bad was the first and the mitsuki one...other than that its been a snooze fest

ikemoto's outfit...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (May 11, 2017)

Wouldn't make sense for them to keep them in the Ikemoto outfits since the ChoCho Ova + Boruto movie has them in Kishis but you never know..


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2017)

fuff said:


> a time skip would be perfect, i honestly think this current arc is so lame. only eps that werent that bad was the first and the mitsuki one...other than that its been a snooze fest
> 
> ikemoto's outfit...


Agreed. School plot is lame asf.

The interesting stuff is put on the backburner until the last 3 or 4 episodes. But then there's something about a ghost investigation?

Idk what they are doing


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 11, 2017)

@Indra rest of the stuff



> 1、漩涡家是普通的家庭。
> 老爸在外忙工作，妈妈带孩子。博人虽然调皮经常顶撞老爸，但也最喜欢老爸。
> 2、鹿丸家典型的力量至上。
> 实力强的说了算，简单但是特别幸福的一家。
> ...



The Uzumaki family is a normal family. The father is busy working, the mother takes care of the kids. Even though Boruto is constantly misbehaving and conflicting with his dad, he still loves his dad the most.
The Nara family has great strength, they're a simple but very happy family.
The village children is everyone's children, so even if the child belongs to someone else, when they misbehaved Hinata will still be strict to them.
The Mitsuki now is similar to a robot, he doesn't have any emotions or common sense, he will slowly develop along with Konoha's children in the future. Mitsuki and Boruto and co's relationship changes is also worth watching.
Not 100% accurate

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 11, 2017)

fuff said:


> a time skip would be perfect, i honestly think this current arc is so lame. only eps that werent that bad was the first and the mitsuki one...other than that its been a snooze fest
> 
> ikemoto's outfit...



We have interaction and friendship building ! Stuff that lacked in Naruto to explain his friendship with Sasuke.
I say that's a good thing. You can't pretend those people are friends if you never spoke to them. Especially if they later refer to those scenes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Indra rest of the stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naughty


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 11, 2017)

Indra said:


> Naughty


feel free to a suggest a better word cause I sometimes have a word block 

edit: nvm I fixed it

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Packard (May 11, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Indra
> 
> *The Mitsuki now is similar to a robot, he doesn't have any emotions or common sense*, he will slowly develop along with Konoha's children in the future. Mitsuki and Boruto and co's relationship changes is also worth watching.
> Not 100% accurate


Oh, so Mitsuki is like Soujirou Seta from Samurai X?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Servo (May 11, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Indra rest of the stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Servo (May 11, 2017)

fuff said:


> Making sasuke gone for long when he just cared about family more than anything was smh....


A family he never visits or calls.


----------



## Zef (May 11, 2017)

Right?


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2017)

They should expand on the stuff that Kishi left out in Gaiden, and they should use Kishi's original outfits.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ramezzes (May 11, 2017)

This is getting interesting!
Gotta love Hinata being the mother to every child in the village. She is the Hokage's wife after all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## UchiSarada (May 11, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I translated from Chinese.
> 
> From now on the Uchiha family should get attention.
> Even though the anime didn't show it in detail, but from now on the anime will show it little by little. Please look forward to Sakura, Sasuke, Sarada's relationship.
> ...



Yes! I can't wait to see Sarada awakening the Sharingan and getting her mother's strength.


----------



## Packard (May 11, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> They should expand on the stuff that Kishi left out in Gaiden, and they should use Kishi's original outfits.


So I hope to see more of Five/Six years old!Sarada
She's my weakness

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (May 11, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> They should expand on the stuff that Kishi left out in Gaiden, and they should use Kishi's original outfits.


If SP was nice enough, they'd probably use this opportunity to show Sarada's birth while they're at it since Kishi had to leave that behind for some panels consisting of Karin yelling at Suigetsu because that was definitely something more important !!

I dunno, I'd like to see Sasukes more vulnerable side, it'd be endearing to see him with smol Sarada

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Big G (May 11, 2017)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Isn't Chocho really popular in Japan?





AsterMK said:


> Also I read somewhere (probably on this forum) that Chocho is SP's favorite new female character.



Between 700 and Gaiden, ChoCho got a lot of fan praise. I think she's hilarious. 

Also I'm glad they're going to bring Gaiden into the fold. 

But I'm really pumped for the Eye episodes. Seeing Boruto interact with his Grandpa and Aunt will be awesome

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Raniero (May 11, 2017)

>mfw there are people actually excited for Gaiden

you really that desperate for some Uchiha family moments to sit through that farce again?


----------



## SupremeKage (May 11, 2017)

Even tho Gaiden is complete trash, I'm still looking forward to the Kek moments


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2017)

TBH I never expected Boruto to interact with Hiashi nor Hanabi outside of fan fictions.

The Hyuuga clan has been so absent, and they never showed up, not even in Himawari's b-day!

It's like waking up and seeing a picture of Sarada /w Sakura's parents. We know they exist, but they never show up


----------



## Packard (May 11, 2017)

Tbh I'm just looking for more Sarada/Chocho friendship moments in Gaiden. The rest I pass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (May 11, 2017)

Ah, and Sarada awakening her Sharingan 
The rest I still pass

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pierro (May 12, 2017)

No offence to Sarada's fans but I really wish SP would have skipped the gaiden. The whole premise was honestly a cheap soap opera that left bad taste in my mouth. Kishi also somehow managed to make Sasuke even more unlikeable then he already was.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1 | Disagree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## pewpewpew (May 12, 2017)

Pierro said:


> No offence to Sarada's fans but I really wish SP would have skipped the gaiden. The whole premise was honestly a cheap soap opera that left bad taste in my mouth. Kishi also somehow managed to make Sasuke even more unlikeable then he already was.


I want to see Karin animated tho ,


----------



## ramezzes (May 12, 2017)

I don't see what's so wrong with Gaiden anyway. Sure it could have been a little better and could have shown more family interactions with Naras, Yamanakas, Uzumakis, etc. and maybe he could have handled a little better with Sasuke's reason for not being in contact with his family for so long but other than that it was fine for me.
If they are going to animate Gaiden, hopefully they might expand it more and do better than what Kishi wrote.


----------



## Zensuki (May 12, 2017)

Sakura one shotting Shin, Sasuke hugging Sarada and Sasuke saving Sakura 

@Animeblue is Norio available

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## fuff (May 12, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Sakura one shotting Shin, Sasuke hugging Sarada and Sasuke saving Sakura
> 
> @Animeblue is Norio available


lets hope its all in house and with the best animators and an ending theme/animation that matches ( i need pt2 of that sakura walking on the beach looking at fireworks but this time with toddler sarada and sasuke )

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 12, 2017)

fuff said:


> need pt2 of that sakura walking on the beach looking at fireworks but this time with toddler sarada and sasuke



Thats weirdly specific

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (May 12, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Thats weirdly specific


lol cause thats something i wanna see  the lyrics of that song and the vid went so well together
i've seen fanarts of it but...nothing beats seeing it animated with music with them damn feeels 
am i hoping for way too much like usual? fuck yea LOL

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Animeblue (May 12, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Sakura one shotting Shin, Sasuke hugging Sarada and Sasuke saving Sakura
> 
> @Animeblue is Norio available


_*@Zensuki  With the announcement of his kouhai and friend new project, i think he going be too busy help out Yamashita. That being said, knowing his work ethic Norio will probably find a way to squeeze Yamashita in.*_



fuff said:


> lets hope its all in house and with the best animators and an ending theme/animation that matches ( i need pt2 of that sakura walking on the beach looking at fireworks but this time with toddler sarada and sasuke )


_*The Naruto team as we know it, has disband and that would be impossible given the production schedule.   @fuff coincidence one animator of the animated that Sakura ED from Shippuden, is one of the new character designer of BORUTO. *_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Zensuki (May 12, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> With the announcement of his kouhai and friend new project



 whats it called?


----------



## HisokaRollin (May 12, 2017)

Raniero said:


> >mfw there are people actually excited for Gaiden
> 
> you really that desperate for some Uchiha family moments to sit through that farce again?



But Gaiden is the most entertaining shit ever.


----------



## Animeblue (May 12, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> whats it called?


*Kouhai: hasn't been named. Friend: Devilman: Crybaby*


----------



## AsterMK (May 17, 2017)

Good news, Boruto is currently the most popular show on Crunchyroll. It's been more successful than I expected. Now if only the TV ratings for Japan would improve...it hasn't yet been in the top 10.


----------



## fuff (May 17, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Good news, Boruto is currently the most popular show on Crunchyroll. It's been more successful than I expected. Now if only the TV ratings for Japan would improve...it hasn't yet been in the top 10.


lol does crunchyroll even count??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (May 17, 2017)

Naruto usually does great in US compared to Japan.

The Naruto anime was shit tier in rankings over there too.


----------



## AsterMK (May 17, 2017)

fuff said:


> lol does crunchyroll even count??


Why wouldn't it? It's an official distributor of the anime so they do get money from it.


----------



## escorpion360 (May 17, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Good news, Boruto is currently the most popular show on Crunchyroll. It's been more successful than I expected. Now if only the TV ratings for Japan would improve...it hasn't yet been in the top 10.


can you hand me the source? I'd appreciate it


----------



## AsterMK (May 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> Naruto usually does great in US compared to Japan.
> 
> The Naruto anime was shit tier in rankings over there too.


Not exactly true, OG Naruto had great ratings in Japan back in the day. It declined up to this point, it wasn't always like this.


----------



## AsterMK (May 17, 2017)

escorpion360 said:


> can you hand me the souce? I'd appreciate it


teleports to close distances

Boruto is in first place, Shippuden in third.


----------



## escorpion360 (May 17, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> teleports to close distances
> 
> Boruto is in first place, Shippuden in third.


thx


----------



## 48john (May 17, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Good news, Boruto is currently the most popular show on Crunchyroll. It's been more successful than I expected. Now if only the TV ratings for Japan would improve...it hasn't yet been in the top 10.



Boruto has no chance of being in the top 10. Naruto Shippuden stopped getting good ratings awhile ago has ranked in the top 10 like 5 times max in the last 4 years, usually only on weeks where One Piece, DB and Conan didn't air. Now Boruto doesn't benefit from being stacked next to Pokemon so it'll never be a ratings hit. But seeing how Naruto was still TV Tokyo's most profitable franchise with bad ratings, it's safe to deduct that the ratings don't matter to them at all. Series mostly banks off of merch sold and video games. So wouldn't fret over the ratings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (May 17, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Not exactly true, OG Naruto had great ratings in Japan back in the day. It declined up to this point, it wasn't always like this.


I know. But it's decline carried over, I think.

Not sure how the numbers are but I don't think Japan cares much about the Naruto anime, I mean it trends every now and again, but I don't see it reaching DBS's popularity.


----------



## Nayrael (May 17, 2017)

TV ratings are far from the only thing that matters, and many would say it matters the least. 
TV ratings, disc sales, boosting WSJ sales, game sales, and random merchandise sales. When summed together, these seemingly make a lot of money.


----------



## Rai (May 18, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (May 18, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulFire (May 18, 2017)

'his father's sloppy appearance'?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ramezzes (May 18, 2017)

Reading the 'reality of real hero' part

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Packard (May 18, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Reading the 'reality of real hero' part


Yeah! Family drama next ep

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Indra (May 18, 2017)

Boruto probably gets angry because his dad doesn't believe his dream/the fact that he might have a dojutsu.

I don't think there's going to be much drama until episode 9, but I can't wait to see Hiashi interact with his grandson.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Servo (May 18, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> Yes! I can't wait to see Sarada awakening the Sharingan and getting her mother's strength.


Karin's not that strong though.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## fuff (May 18, 2017)

Indra said:


> Boruto probably gets angry because his dad doesn't believe his dream/the fact that he might have a dojutsu.
> 
> I don't think there's going to be much drama until episode 9, but I can't wait to see Hiashi interact with his grandson.


i wonder if it has anything to do with hima....like if boruto causes her to cry or something which makes naruto go all "stfu u don't have it, don't be jealous" of ur sis or something....seems weird if naruto doesn't believe him right off the bat...


----------



## Indra (May 18, 2017)

fuff said:


> i wonder if it has anything to do with hima....like if boruto causes her to cry or something which makes naruto go all "stfu u don't have it, don't be jealous" of ur sis or something....seems weird if naruto doesn't believe him right off the bat...


I get the feeling that they just think he's being a weirdo, so he goes to his grandpa since he would probably take him more seriously.

I wonder if Boruto wants the Byakugan though. Because it seems like he has to come into terms with the fact that he doesn't have it, at least not the standard one.


----------



## fuff (May 18, 2017)

Indra said:


> I get the feeling that they just think he's being a weirdo, so he goes to his grandpa since he would probably take him more seriously.
> 
> I wonder if Boruto wants the Byakugan though. Because it seems like he has to come into terms with the fact that he doesn't have it, at least not the standard one.


true, it does seem like he boasting in the preview.


----------



## Indra (May 18, 2017)

fuff said:


> true, it does seem like he boasting in the preview.


Yeah, he completely takes things out of proportion for fun. I guess that's why Kishimoto said he's more sarcastic than Naruto.

"Fate of the world on my shoulders" XD


----------



## UchiSarada (May 18, 2017)

Tom Servo said:


> Karin's not that strong though.



Old joke.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 18, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> Old joke.


So is the SS ship


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> 'his father's sloppy appearance'?


What's so confusing about that?  He usually is tired and pretty worn out when Boruto sees him at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (May 18, 2017)

He used to be a walking nuke full of energy to spare, funny what age does to you


----------



## ramezzes (May 18, 2017)

Mider T said:


> What's so confusing about that?  He usually is tired and pretty worn out when Boruto sees him at home.


That makes sense. The translation looked a bit off


----------



## SoulFire (May 18, 2017)

Mider T said:


> What's so confusing about that?  He usually is tired and pretty worn out when Boruto sees him at home.


Tired does not equal sloppy. Of course, Naruto was never especially concerned about neatness (remember what his apartment looked like?) and he is shown to kick off his boots when he comes home. Perhaps that's why the more pristine Boruto  (his clothes are like new) might view him in such a way.


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Tired does not equal sloppy. Of course, Naruto was never especially concerned about neatness (remember what his apartment looked like?) and he is shown to kick off his boots when he comes home. Perhaps that's why the more pristine Boruto  (his clothes are like new) might view him in such a way.


A tired person is less concerned with their apperance.  This really isn't difficult to comprehend.  We can see in the Opening and in the movie that in Boruto's eyes Naruto is never really all the way there and when he is, he's not in any condition to be an attentive father.


----------



## SoulFire (May 18, 2017)

Mider T said:


> A tired person is less concerned with their apperance.  This really isn't difficult to comprehend.  We can see in the Opening and in the movie that in Boruto's eyes Naruto is never really all the way there and when he is, he's not in any condition to be an attentive father.


Perhaps, but while Naruto has appeared exhausted at times he has never looked disheveled or 'sloppy'. He seems to take his appearance as Hokage quite seriously. Of course, when he is at home I expect him to be far more relaxed in his behavior and appearance whereas Boruto is more of a neatnik (compare his room to that of young Naruto). I think Hinata accepts this side of her man and straightens up after him much of the time.


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Perhaps, but while Naruto has appeared exhausted at times he has never looked disheveled or 'sloppy'. He seems to take his appearance as Hokage quite seriously. Of course, when he is at home I expect him to be far more relaxed in his behavior and appearance whereas Boruto is more of a neatnik (compare his room to that of young Naruto). I think Hinata accepts this side of her man and straightens up after him much of the time.


It says right there that Boruto is talking about the side people don't see, which is at home.  Where Naruto is tired, forgets things, spends little actual time with his family, and generally lacks focus.  All of these contribute to "sloppy", not just appearance.


----------



## SoulFire (May 18, 2017)

I'll wait for the episode make clearer the full meaning behind that blurb.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (May 18, 2017)

This is all incredibly sad. I hate to see Naruto like this even if he is living his dream.


----------



## SoulFire (May 18, 2017)

Hopefully, since the events of the movie Naruto has backed off on his attempt to do it all and returned to lessons past learned about the value in sharing the load.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 18, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> This is all incredibly sad. I hate to see Naruto like this even if he is living his dream.


a new lesson learn that living the dream is not as great as you think it is.

Talking from experience

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (May 19, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> a new lesson learn that living the dream is not as great as you think it is.
> 
> Talking from experience


As someone who is in school to eventually become a doctor, I too fear my future.
But I also feel like any goal that someone works towards has its ups and downs. And what is life for but to work towards a crazy goal to someday be achieved?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corvida (May 19, 2017)

Tom Servo said:


> So is the NS ship


Fixed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Indra (May 19, 2017)

Is Kishimoto trying to say that there is no such thing as a happy ending? Or that there is no such thing as a dream job?

I still think it's just forced drama tho


----------



## Naruto2016 (May 19, 2017)

Indra said:


> Is Kishimoto trying to say that there is no such thing as a happy ending? Or that there is no such thing as a dream job?
> 
> I still think it's just forced drama tho



You can call it forced drama but it certainly is realistic. When people work jobs that requires 24/7, they won't have time for their family.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 19, 2017)

Realistic or not I don't recall hokages being that busy. It's really just Kishi's self insert at the end of the day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ramezzes (May 19, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> Tired does not equal sloppy. Of course, Naruto was never especially concerned about neatness (remember what his apartment looked like?) and he is shown to kick off his boots when he comes home. Perhaps that's why the more pristine Boruto  (his clothes are like new) might view him in such a way.


Possibly. Though the translation may seem a bit off


----------



## Indra (May 19, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> You can call it forced drama but it certainly is realistic. When people work jobs that requires 24/7, they won't have time for their family.


It's forced because:

Naruto doesn't use clones to work when it's important, only trivial things like helping old people around the village.  This is why he's so damn tired all the time.

Naruto shouldn't be this busy, when no other Kage has been shown to. I mean even Gaara has three supposed foster kids and they all seem pretty darn close. I'm not sure if the other Kages have families, but if they do, watch it only be Naruto with the problems.

Kishimoto even said he self inserts himself into Naruto anyway. This didn't need to happen, honestly, I think the plot of the anime proves that they could of continued writing without forcing all of this daddy drama.

It could of been awesome to develop the next generation characters around each other, showing how new they are by interacting among themselves. Ex - Anime so far

However, daddy issues are arriving lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 19, 2017)

Bah, the daddy issues are gonna get resolved when the movie will get adapted. ( Or when Naruto dies. )



Haruka Katana said:


> Realistic or not I don't recall hokages being that busy. It's really just Kishi's self insert at the end of the day.



Tsunade was pretty damn busy. And we didn't see the others Kage much in their job.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 19, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Tsunade was pretty damn busy.



Yet she always had time for betting and getting drunk according to the anime series XD


----------



## SoulFire (May 19, 2017)

Indra said:


> Naruto doesn't use clones to work when it's important, only trivial things like helping old people around the village.


As I recall Naruto sent his clones to cover public presentations, interviews and even research while he stayed at the main office addressing all of that ungodly paperwork (which never was his forte and contributed to mentally draining him). Helping little old ladies cross the street and the like were probably impromptu actions that developed out of Naruto's giving nature.


Indra said:


> Naruto shouldn't be this busy, when no other Kage has been shown to.


Honestly, we don't know how the other Kage's run their offices or govern. When it comes to Hokages the workload appears to have grown with Konoha, the paper work increasing to a ridiculous level during Tsunade's residency and continuing through the industrial/technical revolution seen by Kakashi and Naruto. It's time for the Hokage to appoint someone to specifically address the mounds of paperwork. I nominate Shikamaru, who doesn't seem to do much more than stand around watching Naruto slave away at the desk and ensuring he stays there (when he should be encouraging the Seventh to share the load).


Indra said:


> This didn't need to happen, honestly,


Well, I think everyone knows this...but  like it or not we're stuck with it. 


Indra said:


> However, daddy issues are arriving lol


Sadly. I want to see a happy Naruto enjoying the love of his family, not this. I'll be glad when we're past it!


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 19, 2017)

LadyTenTen said:


> Yet she always had time for betting and getting drunk according to the anime series XD


Which, according to Shizune, always delayed further her workload.


----------



## Pierro (May 19, 2017)

Indra said:


> Is Kishimoto trying to say that there is no such thing as a happy ending? Or that there is no such thing as a dream job?
> 
> I still think it's just forced drama tho


I mean it's nice to see characters having to struggle even when the achieve their goal in the end. Usually it always ends up well for the characters when the get what they want in a story.


----------



## MercuryFear (May 20, 2017)

Pierro said:


> I mean it's nice to see characters having to struggle even when the achieve their goal in the end. Usually it always ends up well for the characters when the get what they want in a story.


That's true. It's interesting seeing a character have to do extra even when they get what they want.


----------



## fuff (May 21, 2017)

probably an old fact but saw it on tumblr..
boruto and himawari are 2years apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## SoulFire (May 21, 2017)

Until Ikemoto got a hold of them! 

I also notice that their signature 'stems' are offset to the right and not in the center of their head as seen in the anime.


----------



## MercuryFear (May 21, 2017)

fuff said:


> probably an old fact but saw it on tumblr..
> boruto and himawari are 2years apart.


I wonder how long it takes to make one of those character sheets.. An experienced artist can probably do it in an hour tops.


----------



## MercuryFear (May 21, 2017)

If Pierrot decides to re-adapt the boruto movie, i hope they use Ikemoto's design for Momoshiki and Kinshiki fused

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 21, 2017)

MercuryFear said:


> If Pierrot decides to re-adapt the boruto movie, i hope they use Ikemoto's design for Momoshiki and Kinshiki fused


very likely since Yama really like the design.

Please ditch everything else tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (May 21, 2017)

Next week is gonna be action-packed. 

Boruto v. Hanabi
Shojoji v. Team Konohamaru (maybe?)

Let's go

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## MercuryFear (May 22, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> very likely since Yama really like the design.
> 
> Please ditch everything else tho


Im sorry but who is Yama? The character designer for the anime?


----------



## AsterMK (May 22, 2017)

MercuryFear said:


> Im sorry but who is Yama? The character designer for the anime?


Hiroyuki Yamashita, I'm assuming. He's an animator (and probably SP's best one at it), directed the Boruto movie, and also directs the new anime.


----------



## Demiladecoded (May 22, 2017)

Just wanna see Bolt use his other nature transformations


----------



## Animeblue (May 22, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> very likely since Yama really like the design.
> 
> Please ditch everything else tho


_*@Haruka Katana to avoid confuse you shouldn't call Hiroyuki Yamashita Yama because that someone else nickname who also work on the franchise *_



Indra said:


> Next week is gonna be action-packed.
> 
> Boruto v. Hanabi
> Shojoji v. Team Konohamaru (maybe?)
> ...


*@Indra the episode director of the Boruto v. Hanabi episode is Ayumu Ono. who directed Goku vs Toppo.*





MercuryFear said:


> Im sorry but who is Yama? The character designer for the anime?


_*@MercuryFear the character designers of the franchise is still Tetsuya Nishio and Hirofumi Suzuki. That being said Nishio seem  being majority of BORUTO stuff with the help of Koji Yabuno and Ichiro Uno who are sub character designers for BORUTO due Suzuki being busy with Zaregoto*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> @Haruka Katana to avoid confuse you shouldn't call Hiroyuki Yamashita Yama because that someone else nickname who also work on the franchise


his name is so long tho


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (May 22, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *@Indra the episode director of the Boruto v. Hanabi episode is Ayumu Ono. who directed Goku vs Toppo.*



So that mean the animation is going to be decent.


----------



## Animeblue (May 22, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> his name is so long tho


_*you refer him by Yくん  *_



Hyuga Prodigy said:


> So that mean the animation is going to be decent.


_*mean lower your expecations*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> you refer him by Yくん


 interesting.


----------



## Indra (May 22, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Haruka Katana to avoid confuse you shouldn't call Hiroyuki Yamashita Yama because that someone else nickname who also work on the franchise *_
> 
> 
> *@Indra the episode director of the Boruto v. Hanabi episode is Ayumu Ono. who directed Goku vs Toppo.*
> ...


It didn't look that bad, but, still disappointing regardless.


----------



## ramezzes (May 22, 2017)

Man this hatred for Ikemoto is just amazing. All because certain fans are struggling to get used to an art style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (May 22, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Man this hatred for Ikemoto is just amazing. All because certain fans are struggling to get used to an art style.


He didn't exactly inherit a fan base full of shining rainbows and glittery unicorns 

Kishimoto was receiving tons amount of hate, the only people who left him alone were the one's who were satisfied with 'canon'.

There were people trying to petition to remove Naruto from the US when NS wasn't canon, so... certain parts of the fandom is definitely cancer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (May 22, 2017)

Indra said:


> He didn't exactly inherit a fan base full of shining rainbows and glittery unicorns
> 
> Kishimoto was receiving tons amount of hate, the only people who left him alone were the one's who were satisfied with 'canon'.
> 
> There were people trying to petition to remove Naruto from the US when NS wasn't canon, so... certain parts of the fandom is definitely cancer


tumblr...god its the worst on there,
once somebody made an argument that itachi and sasuke kissed when he did the head bump...when i was looking gifs under the itachi and sasuke tag.... it was really disturbing and a face palm moment for sure lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (May 22, 2017)

fuff said:


> tumblr...god its the worst on there
> once somebody made an argument that itachi and sasuke kissed when he did the head bump...when i was looking gifs under the itachi and sasuke tag.... it was really disturbing and a face palm moment for sure lol




I remember when the Boruto Manga was rehashing content, tumblr was editing the photos to where Sasuke and Naruto were "hanging out" more than they should have if you get what I'm saying..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (May 22, 2017)

Tumblr is just cancer in general... I don't know what ya'll were expecting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Animeblue (May 22, 2017)

_*


Indra said:



			It didn't look that bad, but, still disappointing regardless.
		
Click to expand...

*__*@Indra  if pattern didn't change,  #09 wouldn't be Peace&Kindness. Which means there always a chance that there an animator who is good being on episode, like Piggy and Keiichi Ishida or Jiwoo and Tsutomu Ohshiro.*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rai (May 25, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2017)

didn't we have this earlier? 
(the preview?)


----------



## Rai (May 25, 2017)

Hussain said:


> didn't we have this earlier?
> (the preview?)



 Yea, but not the same.


----------



## Platypus (May 25, 2017)

Hussain said:


> didn't we have this earlier?
> (the preview?)


Previews from WSJ (issue prior to an episode) =/= summaries from the TV schedules (beginning of the month)

WSJ is usually more in-depth.


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2017)

Well then, what does it say? 

Hopefully, Narudo is not being a jerk to Bolt again....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AsterMK (May 25, 2017)

Translated (through Google translate, but it's pretty understandable) episode 9 synopsis:

"While my father and grandfather were watching Bolt, I decided to meet my aunt's Hanabi. Bolt fighting boldly to be recognized by my father. However, no matter how hard I try, I can not activate the white eyes and I can see that there is no trace of awakening. Bolt who began to think that all the shadows like the distorted chakra that had been visible until now were illusions, noticed that it was thought that he thought that he was lying. *Meanwhile, Bolt looks at someone who was manipulated by a suspicious shadow again* ......"

Seriously? Again? We've had this happen in almost every episode up until now, does every episode have to go the exact same route?

The only thing I'm hoping for is for Naruto and the others to finally see Boruto's eye in action, which will probably happen judging from the episode title.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (May 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Indra (May 25, 2017)

I'm confused. In the anime Boruto is setup to fight Hiashi, but the preview says Hanabi. Yet in the preview, Boruto and Hanabi are talking about the Byakugan.

Kind of weird


----------



## escorpion360 (May 25, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm confused. In the anime Boruto is setup to fight Hiashi, but the preview says Hanabi. Yet in the preview, Boruto and Hanabi are talking about the Byakugan.
> 
> Kind of weird


He'll fight against Hiashi, so, after his defeat (she is going to say "poor boruto"), Hinabi will train him, this is what I think

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Majin Lu (May 25, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm confused. In the anime Boruto is setup to fight Hiashi, but the preview says Hanabi. Yet in the preview, Boruto and Hanabi are talking about the Byakugan.
> 
> Kind of weird


The preview didnt show Hiashi vs Boruto nor Hanabi vs Boruto either. Hiashi said he was going to fight Boruto, but that doesn't mean he will. Just imagine if Hiashi has some back pain and Hanabi takes his place lol


----------



## Indra (May 25, 2017)

escorpion360 said:


> He'll fight against Hiashi, so, after his defeat (she is going to say "poor boruto"), Hinabi will train him, this is what I think


You're probably right.

She'll probably teach him something like a Gentle Fist step so that he could use against Hiashi (if they brawl again).



Majin Lu said:


> The preview didnt show Hiashi vs Boruto nor Hanabi vs Boruto either. Hiashi said he was going to fight Boruto, but that doesn't mean he will. Just imagine if Hiashi has some back pain and Hanabi takes his place lol


I was thinking this too, but I feel like that would be so inconvenient since they kind of got you excited for Hiashi v. Boruto xD


----------



## Ignition (May 25, 2017)

I'm happy that Hanabi is getting screentime, I like her much better than Hinata, but isn't it Hinata's job to train him or personally be involved in this? specially when she has nothing to do at home.

Eh, works for me regardless.


----------



## Pierro (May 25, 2017)

Man... that preview makes Naruto look like a jerk. I really don't know how to feel about this.


----------



## SoulFire (May 25, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Man... that preview makes Naruto look like a jerk. I really don't know how to feel about this.


Funny because I didn't look at what Naruto said about training as a put down. As I saw it, he was simply stating that Boruto obviously had not undergone the specific type of strenuous Hyuuga clan training needed to unlock the Byakugan.


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm confused. In the anime Boruto is setup to fight Hiashi, but the preview says Hanabi. Yet in the preview, Boruto and Hanabi are talking about the Byakugan.
> 
> Kind of weird


What's confusing?  He fights Hiashi and Naruto watches.  He can't activate the eye.  He talks to Hanabi.


----------



## MxAxH (May 26, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Man... that preview makes Naruto look like a jerk. I really don't know how to feel about this.



My only gripe with the Boruto series so far has been how they make Naruto act. They're trying to make him serious and more mature, but he comes off as a boring/soulless character. We've seen how Minato was always serious but he had his fun side as well. I'm guessing this will change after the events of the movie and we'll see more of the energetic Naruto.


----------



## SoulFire (May 26, 2017)

MxAxH said:


> My only gripe with the Boruto series so far has been how they make Naruto act. They're trying to make him serious and more mature, but he comes off as a boring/soulless character. We've seen how Minato was always serious but he had his fun side as well. I'm guessing this will change after the events of the movie and we'll see more of the energetic Naruto.


It seems to me that the anime is just presenting Naruto's exhaustion for the most part (they should be placing his clones in background scenes around the city as they are a contribution to his fatigue). I'm sure Naruto would do his best to appear mature and serious in his job (remember how he held back his joy about Boruto's success in the Chuunin exams until he was alone in his office?)--it is the fun and joyous down time with family that we are missing. We see in the photos in the Uzumaki home evidence of the good times in the past--I'm hoping to see evidence of their return after the Daddy Drama is over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (May 30, 2017)

Translation suggests that Kodachi is praising Kishimoto's involvement. Can be wrong tho. Nothing new here if the case but you know...just in case.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Indra (May 30, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Translation suggests that Kodachi is praising Kishimoto's involvement. Can be wrong tho. Nothing new here if the case but you know...just in case.


I thought Kishimoto left the series, according to da haters 

Though if the translation comes to be true, you could tell, especially with the talk about fate and hope. Kishimoto's writing is all about that jazz. lol


----------



## Akiretsu (May 30, 2017)

I just love how Toneri is finally an undisputed official canon character now. Some peole would swear up and down The Last Wasn't canon...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (May 30, 2017)

Akiretsu said:


> I just love how Toneri is finally an undisputed official canon character now. Some peole would swear up and down The Last Wasn't canon...



It's because some people can't take Kishi word of approval seriously. They think he is following the wind where ever it blows the mill.  But as soon as Kishimoto made a statement about how he initially wanted to include Toneri in Boruto the Movie (which ofc Toneri ended up scrapping out due to time constraint) means that Toneri has always been canon to Kishi eyes.


----------



## Indra (May 30, 2017)

There's also the people who think just because Kishimoto didn't write something personally, means that he doesn't like it or does not take it legitimately if it's supposed to be "canon".

Time and time again Kishimoto will prove them wrong however.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 31, 2017)

Based on that tweet Kishi and Kodachi apparently discussed about ep8 and 9 lots of times so whatever came out of it is the result.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (May 31, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Translation suggests that Kodachi is praising Kishimoto's involvement. Can be wrong tho. Nothing new here if the case but you know...just in case.





Haruka Katana said:


> Based on that tweet Kishi and Kodachi apparently discussed about ep8 and 9 lots of times so whatever came out of it is the result.



Sounds interesting. Can we get a full translation, anyone?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MxAxH (May 31, 2017)

And god knows how many ideas from the Naruto manga were his assistants' and editors'.


----------



## Indra (May 31, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Sounds interesting. Can we get a full translation, anyone?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Raniero (May 31, 2017)

Remember folks.

This shit ain't canon and is just one giant fanfiction

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Indra (May 31, 2017)

Gonna be spamming this next time someone tells me this arc isn't canon


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 31, 2017)

Dude, I don't want to be that guy but either : You got the wrong twitter or someone's has been bullshitting you.
EDIT : Found it.


----------



## fuff (May 31, 2017)

...where is kishi's boner for uchiha's then??? WHERRRREEE?!!!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 31, 2017)

fuff said:


> ...where is kishi's boner for uchiha's then??? WHERRRREEE?!!!!!



Count the alive Sharingan users, and you'll have your answer.


----------



## Indra (May 31, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Dude, I don't want to be that guy but either : You got the wrong twitter or someone's has been bullshitting you.
> EDIT : Found it.


Its the translation of that tweet lol


----------



## fuff (May 31, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Count the alive Sharingan users, and you'll have your answer.


doesn't matter, there was 2 before in the pt1(itachi and sasuke) and 4 in pt 2(sasuke, itachi, madara, obito). and now there is 3(sasuke, sarada, sakura and 2 sharigan users). so numbers don't make a difference.


----------



## Raniero (May 31, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Dude, I don't want to be that guy but either : You got the wrong twitter or someone's has been bullshitting you.
> EDIT : Found it.


Are you saying its fake or something?


----------



## fuff (May 31, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Are you saying its fake or something?


i think he saying the one indra posted the tweet doesnt mention ep 8+9 and the one he posted does.


----------



## Raniero (May 31, 2017)

Hey, @Indra, that cherrytamatosalad poster from that thread seems awfully familiar  



fuff said:


> ...where is kishi's boner for uchiha's then??? WHERRRREEE?!!!!!


Hopefully suffering from permanent erectile dysfunction.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (May 31, 2017)

I didn't linl a tweet, but a translation of Ukyo's message via twitter from a reddit thread.

Is the translation invalid Yagami?


----------



## Raniero (May 31, 2017)

Indra said:


> I didn't linl a tweet, but a translation of Ukyo's message via twitter from a reddit thread.
> 
> Is the translation invalid Yagami?


That's what I'm confused about. The translation is fine and the tweet is from his real twitter.


----------



## Platypus (May 31, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Dude, I don't want to be that guy but either : You got the wrong twitter or someone's has been bullshitting you.
> EDIT : Found it.


Yeah, that's the tweet that got translated. Indra quoting my post which quoted Kusuo P's post resulted in the tweet disappearing 

Shigenobi (author of Boruto Novel 1, scriptwriter of episodes 5 & 6) also made a bunch of tweets about Boruto yesterday. Mind taking a quick look? I think most of it is fluff.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 31, 2017)

Indra said:


> I didn't linl a tweet, but a translation of Ukyo's message via twitter from a reddit thread.
> 
> Is the translation invalid Yagami?



No, you just posted the wrong twitter post. Nothing to be worried about.

EDIT : Ninja'd by Platypus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (May 31, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Hey, @Indra, that cherrytamatosalad poster from that thread seems awfully familiar
> 
> 
> Hopefully suffering from permanent erectile dysfunction.


It's pretty clear who that is TBH


----------



## Trojan (May 31, 2017)

Those approvals from Kishi should be collected in one place like with the interviews. In the future, there will be those people who will say "Lol filler" and if you try to correct them, they will say "proof?". Perhaps it will be hard to find all of those at random places when that time comes... 

@Platypus

Reactions: Agree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Ignition (May 31, 2017)

Might as well talk to a wall, doubt casual fans or people outside of this forum or reddit give a crap about canon.

Manga already changed the movie and might as well be redone when the anime gets there, with the added doujutsu plot and new kids that weren't present before. Its already as messy as it is.


----------



## Naruto2016 (May 31, 2017)

Indra said:


> I didn't linl a tweet, but a translation of Ukyo's message via twitter from a reddit thread.
> 
> Is the translation invalid Yagami?



Accurate translation of the tweet:
“Boruto is created under Mr Kishimoto’s careful (extremely careful) supervision, but episode 8 and 9 were originally one episode, and it became two episodes due to thoughts such as “let’s expand this because it’s interesting”, “let’s add to that”, “let’s go with this type of theme” from Mr Kishimoto and I. And Miwa (Kiyomune Miwa) who does the scripts worked very hard due to this excitement from us.”

Source: spirallingsphere

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 1, 2017)

At least Sai will appear


----------



## fuff (Jun 1, 2017)

sai better have a bigger role in the ep rather than saying a few sentences


----------



## Ignition (Jun 1, 2017)

I thought I saw Sasuke for a moment.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Indra (Jun 1, 2017)

Hopefully Ino appeard too

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 1, 2017)

yay new ED, please be good, not some kiddy shit.


----------



## fuff (Jun 1, 2017)

doesnt the new endings usually start in july?? when is this one starting?


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 1, 2017)

*@fuff yes that's correct*


----------



## Naruto2016 (Jun 1, 2017)

Rai said:


>


Ending Song is called "Farewell, Moontown" by Scenario Art
Source: spirallingsphere.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Jun 1, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## AsterMK (Jun 1, 2017)

Hopefully Sai's appearance will make Inojin relevant again.

When are we supposed to get the episode 11-15 previews?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 1, 2017)

Sai is finally gonna be useful here.


----------



## 48john (Jun 1, 2017)

What's this I'm hearing about Naruto getting an HD remaster?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 1, 2017)

48john said:


> What's this I'm hearing about Naruto getting an HD remaster?




https://www.animax.co.jp/special/2017_naruto/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Jun 2, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 3, 2017)

Boruto SD tho


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 3, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Boruto SD tho

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 3, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


>

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 3, 2017)

_*Since the info most likely anime relate, i'll re post this here as well*_

_*BORUTO 2nd novel seem to be coming out in July*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Animeblue (Jun 5, 2017)

_*Masaya Honda is doing the script for both episode #10 and episode #11*_


----------



## Indra (Jun 5, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Masaya Honda is doing the script for both episode #10 and episode #11*_


Is that good or bad?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## fuff (Jun 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> Is that good or bad?


_*In BORUTO case,  the individual episode scriptwriter doesn't really matter in the you guys are thinking, it's episode director, stotyboard and the animation supervisor you guys should worry about. But to ask your answer, its either, it's average.  Masaya Honda did Shikamaru Hiden's composition. That being said I wouldn't judge him on that since Shikamaru Hidan had a bad director and it was outsource *

*And here titles and summary for #11 and #12*

_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 7, 2017)

15 episodes like  my source said?


----------



## fuff (Jun 7, 2017)

So when are we gonna see angry Mom Hinata? Like they been teasing since April


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 7, 2017)

fuff said:


> So when are we gonna see angry Mom Hinata? Like they been teasing since April


You got your answer with this episode.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2017)

Rai said:


> 15 episodes like  my source said?



15 episodes and this arc ends?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2017)

Rai said:


> 15 episodes like  my source said?


_*Well the staff of episode fourteen does seem to support that claim *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 7, 2017)

Hussain said:


> 15 episodes and this arc ends?



Looks like yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## escorpion360 (Jun 7, 2017)

As AB told us, Boruto 2nd novel will come out on july 4. And according to Es De Narufan looks like it will start from the seventh episode 

Btw, I don't know if it was already posted


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't think I will buy those, but I'm interesting with how it will differ from the anime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## escorpion360 (Jun 7, 2017)

If it were further ahead than the series, it might be worth it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 7, 2017)

escorpion360 said:


> If it were further ahead than the series, it might be worth it



And further ahead, we have the movie recap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Jun 7, 2017)

Is this legit?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 7, 2017)

Zef your link is not working

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2017)

Zef said:


> Is this legit?



"This post is gone now"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zef (Jun 7, 2017)

Hussain said:


> "This post is gone now"


I see that too which is weird because the post is there when I go to the site address.


----------



## Indra (Jun 7, 2017)

Zef said:


> I see that too which is weird because the post is there when I go to the site address.


Just post the tumblr user instead of the post. 

That's the only way around it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 7, 2017)

The photo might be real. But the Translation is fake as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Jun 7, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> The photo might be real. But the Translation is fake as fuck.


Lol, that's what I thought.  

://celebsthatcopynaruto.tumblr.com/post/161553912280/update-kishimotos-assistant-interview-the

Just put http behind the above @Indra & @Hussain


----------



## Indra (Jun 7, 2017)

Zef said:


> Lol, that's what I thought.
> 
> ://celebsthatcopynaruto.tumblr.com/post/161553912280/update-kishimotos-assistant-interview-the
> 
> Just put http behind the above @Indra & @Hussain


NaruSaku end game for the longest time.

Pretty sure that's fake but the butt-hurt explosion would be unreal if it isn't


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 7, 2017)

It seeeeems like an old interview bout The Last or something.

Boruto isn't mentioned. Naruto and Hinata is talked about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 7, 2017)

Zef said:


> Just put http behind the above @Indra & @Hussain


The photo might be real. But the Translation is fake as fuck.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Indra (Jun 7, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I don't even think its a gaiden tease tho.
> 
> It seeeeems like an old interview bout The Last or something.
> 
> Boruto isn't mentioned. Naruto and Hinata is talked about.


Hurry and expose them translator-san.

They have pulled an Indra with a fake translation, they must be dealt with immediately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> Hurry and expose them translator-san.
> 
> They have pulled an Indra with a fake translation, they must be dealt with immediately.


My Jap is turd level, I can only tell its fucking fake but I cant pull off a trans kek, maybe wait for someone else 

edit: the real questions asked, by the comments from the tumblr. 


> The actual questions are: (This is about The Last btw)
> • When you read the script, what was the first thing you thought of?
> • What do you think about Hinata’s love story?
> • (This is actually not a question but a statement) The scene where Naruto confessed his feelings for Hinata I think it’s the best highlight in this movie.
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## fuff (Jun 8, 2017)

i'll help ya out
@Seelentau @OrganicDinosaur 
help translate this false translation article


----------



## Rai (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Derael (Jun 8, 2017)

Guys, this is just a parody website. I'm pretty sure that this user is just doing it for the laugh. I'm mean even also saying that celebs are copying naruto characters

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## fuff (Jun 8, 2017)

Derael said:


> Guys, this is just a parody website. I'm pretty sure that this user is just doing it for the laugh. I'm mean even also saying that celebs are copying naruto characters


goes into tumblr and looks at content




this is what happens when no one bothers to check the rest of the contents


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 8, 2017)

lol I like how the big blurb of words say "And the criminal is!?"

>Ends at Sumire's picture 



Derael said:


> Guys, this is just a parody website. I'm pretty sure that this user is just doing it for the laugh. I'm mean even also saying that celebs are copying naruto characters


I blame @Zef then

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## shippuuden (Jun 8, 2017)

Zef said:


> Lol, that's what I thought.
> 
> ://celebsthatcopynaruto.tumblr.com/post/161553912280/update-kishimotos-assistant-interview-the
> 
> Just put http behind the above @Indra & @Hussain



*That's an old interview with Junko Takeuchi about her impressions of Naruto and Hinata's relationship in the movie Naruto The Last.*



*Credit: honyakusha-eri.tumblr.com/post/110230449013/the-last-junko-takeuchi-interview*

*Translation:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Q: What were your first thoughts when you read the script?

A: It’s a story with kind of a philosophical feeling that “beginnings are ending, and endings are beginnings,” where you can feel hope for the future, so I felt happy to take part in such a production. Another thing I felt this time was that it reminded me of “The Tale of the Gutsy Ninja,” the autobiographical novel that Jiraiya-sensei wrote. Even though Jiraiya-sensei isn’t here, I could feel all over again that the generation was changing, and his will was being passed on.

Q: How was the love story with Hinata?

A: I hadn’t gotten that sense at all until now, but I thought “I would be happy if it did turn out that way,” so I was surprised because I didn’t think it would be introduced like “da-da-dan-daaan” in the form of a movie.

Q: We thought that the scene where Naruto confesses to Hinata on his own was one of the big highlights.

A: Out of everything in this movie, I think that’s the part where we see the most of Naruto having grown up. But while playing him, I had this feeling like I was his auntie (laughs). I felt like “I peeked at my nephew’s first confession, what should I do?” (laughs).

Q: Having played Naruto for such a long time, what do you think has changed about him?

A: I think it’s his sense of security. I think Naruto was starved for love because he was always feared in the eyes of other people. As that gradually went away, at first he would get flustered and couldn’t believe it, but now he can accept it, so he’s at peace. It’s because of this that he’s started to look like an adult. But I think his nature hasn’t changed.

Q: What scene was the most enjoyable to play this time?

A: Honestly, all of it was enjoyable, yet equally heart-breaking. However, it’s through the heart-breaking things that we get to know a person’s character, and it was enjoyable to experience that. That’s what I mean by all of it was enjoyable. But the confession scene was awkward (laughs).

Q: What points do you wish for those watching the movie to see?

A: I can’t think ordinarily of watching two years into the future. I was extremely happy to have been able to see that. Even though I feel happy that all of the viewers will also get a glimpse of two years later, even though they get to see what’s changed and feel the theme of being connected with love in the future from here on out, I want everyone to remember the very beginning!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Seelentau (Jun 8, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Well the staff of episode fourteen does seem to support that claim *_



Where?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 8, 2017)

Seelentau said:


> Where?


*Here*


----------



## Seelentau (Jun 8, 2017)

Platypus said:


> crushed



Oooh, I thought they wrote something on twitter that episode 15 is the last episode 
So there's no definitive proof yet, yes?

Also, do we have a source for the release date of the second novel?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 8, 2017)

Seelentau said:


> Oooh, I thought they wrote something on twitter that episode 15 is the last episode
> So there's no definitive proof yet, yes?


No definitive proof. Just that the animation supervisor picks (Masayuki Kouda) and chief series director himself handling the episode indicates the episode is going to be an important one, possibly the climax of the arc.



Seelentau said:


> Also, do we have a source for the release date of the second novel?


July 4th according to amazon

RIP English​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ramezzes (Jun 8, 2017)

Platypus said:


> July 4th according to amazon


Just in time for Independence Day in the USA


----------



## fuff (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2017)

So nice to see that the voice actress really began to ingest the personal story behind Naruto. That really shows you where the magic of the whole thing is.


----------



## SSJBOO (Jun 12, 2017)

How old are the kids at the moment?
1. Boruto wears his chapter 700 (8) outfit. In gaiden (11), Boruto movie (12) and new manga (12) he wears a long armed         jacket with the Uzumaki symbol.
2. Iwabe said it's ten years after the war. (8)
3. The novel says they are 8 years old.
4. Should they change their outfits after this first arc...
5. Tetsuya Nishio did draw two poster for the anime, both in their movie and gaiden outfits. (11-12)
6. Naruto spends time with his family (episode 8/9 for example), but in gaiden (used Kage Bunshin to train with Boruto) and     Boruto movie he didn't. 
7. Anime starts before (chapter 700) they joined the academy. (8)
8. The second OVA (after the Boruto movie) shows the kids in their movie outfits. (12)

I think they are supposed to be 8 years old at the moment, even when it was stated that Mitsuki joined the academy shortly before gaiden. They just wanted Mitsuki to be part of the first arc.


----------



## AdamWiz (Jun 13, 2017)

They look older than 8 years old

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2017)

SSJBOO said:


> How old are the kids at the moment?
> 1. Boruto wears his chapter 700 (8) outfit. In gaiden (11), Boruto movie (12) and new manga (12) he wears a long armed         jacket with the Uzumaki symbol.
> 2. Iwabe said it's ten years after the war. (8)
> 3. The novel says they are 8 years old.
> ...


>kids look like they were taken straight from the movie
>with some minor clothes changes
>mitsuki joined a few months prior to naruto gaiden
>naruto gaiden takes place when sarada is 11
>all ghost incidents up till now happened in the span of a week
>10 years after the war
>kids joined the academy in episode 1
>before chapter 700

Classic Naruto™ timeline

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## AdamWiz (Jun 14, 2017)

Platypus said:


> >kids look like they were taken straight from the movie
> >with some minor clothes changes
> >mitsuki joined a few months prior to naruto gaiden
> >naruto gaiden takes place when sarada is 11
> ...


How do you know all of this? I didn't even know that the ghost incidents hapenned in a span of a week.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> How do you know all of this? I didn't even know that the ghost incidents hapenned in a span of a week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Jun 14, 2017)

Well I skipped a few episodes so


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2017)

Oh wait. In episode 2, Shikadai said that Boruto was suspended from school for two weeks following the Denki/train incident.


----------



## Derael (Jun 14, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Oh wait. In episode 2, Shikadai said that Boruto was suspended from school for two weeks following the Denki/train incident.


Plus they didn't count the guy at the beginning of episode 5, or the 5 other people mentionned by Shikadai last week (when they already started their investigation).
The pictures on the desk are not that relevant.


----------



## Derael (Jun 14, 2017)

I found this on twitter. It seems to be related to the upcomming episode (tittle), what does it say?


----------



## fuff (Jun 15, 2017)

dunno if this was posted or not

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 15, 2017)

Yay Boruto SD


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jun 15, 2017)

fuff said:


> dunno if this was posted or not


Ye, the captain be here matey. Yarr. 
(Boruto is rocking that pirate gear.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 15, 2017)

SD

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 15, 2017)

SD is the best


----------



## fuff (Jun 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> SD


come indra,
it was kinda funny to see hidan dick being cut off and accidentally given to sasuke XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 15, 2017)

fuff said:


> it was kinda funny to see hidan dick being cut off and accidentally given to sasuke XD


I like how that scene is what Kishi noted to be extremely disturbing


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jun 15, 2017)

In all seriousness... where do we actually read this 'Boruto SD'?
I feel like we never got all of Sasuke SD, and I can't find it anywhere on the internet.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 15, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> In all seriousness... where do we actually read this 'Boruto SD'?
> I feel like we never got all of Sasuke SD, and I can't find it anywhere on the internet.


Boruto SD isn't out yet. Only the preview, it talks about how Boruto and co wanting to look at Shino's eyes. 

And yes we didn't get all of Sasuke SD, no one bothered to scan it


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jun 15, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Boruto SD isn't out yet. Only the preview, it talks about how Boruto and co wanting to look at Shino's eyes.
> 
> And yes we didn't get all of Sasuke SD, no one bothered to scan it


Hoping someone decides to scan it in the future, although I highly doubt that. Some scenes I was really looking forward to seeing... they seemed pretty funny in pictures people took of them.
Hopefully someone scans Boruto SD, or VIZ ends up posting it like they did with Sasuke SD.


----------



## fuff (Jun 15, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> In all seriousness... where do we actually read this 'Boruto SD'?
> I feel like we never got all of Sasuke SD, and I can't find it anywhere on the internet.


sasuke sd is on the viz site for free the first two volumes.

edit: just read ur post above...so ignore this since u already know


----------



## Derael (Jun 15, 2017)

Nobody answered me...


> what does it say?





> 今後の貝どころはふたりの関係ガどう形成されていくのか。
> 「今回の事件の元凶についても推理しばがら楽しんで(町山)」
> ということは、つまり！？

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 15, 2017)

Yuck! Boruto SD!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm surprised by the quality of the show. I think new gen is a massive improvement over their Naruto counterparts, personality wise. They act like close friends without unhealthy feelings and the teamwork shown in the show is genuine.

I'm also not against the show being SoL oriented. It's something franchise needed after the tiring war arc. Things will eventually blow up again but until then, the character focus is doing it's job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 12


----------



## Turrin (Jun 18, 2017)

I haven't started watching the show and don't know much information about it yet. But I know that it follows Team Boruto from the academy days. Is there any announcement about when it's going to start getting into the Boruto Movie Story Line or catch up to manga?


----------



## Indra (Jun 18, 2017)

Turrin said:


> I haven't started watching the show and don't know much information about it yet. But I know that it follows Team Boruto from the academy days. Is there any announcement about when it's going to start getting into the Boruto Movie Story Line or catch up to manga?


Not yet.

Though we've heard rumors about Naruto Gaiden, so that might start before we head into the Boruto Movie stuff.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 19, 2017)

Has anyone brought this up? There were some doubts Kishi wasn't as involved as everyone thought he was with the anime
New 52 Justice League Vs. Team Universe 7


----------



## Platypus (Jun 19, 2017)

BlazingInferno said:


> Has anyone brought this up? There were some doubts Kishi wasn't as involved as everyone thought he was with the anime
> Iran


Yeah, it was brought up a few pages back. [starts here]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 19, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Yeah, it was brought up a few pages back. [starts here]



 Damn, back in May. I should've known better, Megan Peters is an awful article writer.


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Jun 25, 2017)

source: 

@Animeblue would you say this is fake? Lol


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2017)

It looks fake


----------



## Landon (Jun 25, 2017)

Indra said:


> It looks fake


Like this?



Shut up if you don't know what you're talking about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2017)

Landon said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up if you don't know what you're talking about.





Animeblue said:


> _*@pat pat @UchiSarada @Haruka Katana @Shanks911 @TheDrawer93 After that Dragonball fiasco and knowing that I could puff off something similar, like @Platypus i highly suspicious *_
> 
> _*Going by the image(the yellow paper means animation supervisor correction), the animation supervisor's correction has already started which i highly doubt because the production schedule tells us a different story and that my contracts told me they're just start to work their new cuts.*_





Animeblue said:


> _*Oh few months back there few dudes posting fake genga and claiming it from Super and lot fans brought it *_



"Shut up if you don't know what you're talking about"

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Landon (Jun 25, 2017)

Indra said:


> "Shut up if you don't know what you're talking about"


He can't confirm that it's a fake.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2017)

Landon said:


> He can't confirm that it's a fake.


AnimeBlue is probably the most trusted source for the Anime, he didn't say if it was confirmed or not confirmed, but highly unlikely. People apparently tried to pull this stunt earlier too with DBS.

The point is, you tried to tell me that I don't know what I'm talking about. As if there was some official source telling us it was being animated as we speak, there isn't. There's a HIGH chance for this to be real or fake. So you need to stop walking around here acting as if you know more than anyone else, when you don't. It's called an opinion for a reason, we both can have one. 

That's all.


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Jun 25, 2017)

......anyways. i hope it's not fake...but in the event that it is, it would really stink lol


----------



## Indra (Jun 25, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> ......anyways. i hope it's not fake...but in the event that it is, it would really stink lol


I'm sure the Gaiden will be animated to fit in the Academy-era style they are going with.

But I don't think someone would have leaked a scan of that so early. I dunno, it's suspicious. An animator or someone who works with the Boruto team said something about Sarada's family being important and a gloss about her glasses, it didn't confirm the Gaiden like "We are animating the Gaiden now" but they definitely poked fun at it.

We should know what's going to happen after episode 14 &15 release, I suspect anyway (in the sense of how far we are going in the time line post-Nue events).

My best guess is that we might get a fun spin off about Mitsuki's Gaiden since they poked at that in the actual Anime, before we get into Sarada's. Like a calming before the storm.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Jun 25, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm sure the Gaiden will be animated to fit in the Academy-era style they are going with.
> 
> But I don't think someone would have leaked a scan of that so early. I dunno, it's suspicious. An animator or someone who works with the Boruto team said something about Sarada's family being important and a gloss about her glasses, it didn't confirm the Gaiden like "We are animating the Gaiden now" but they definitely poked fun at it.
> 
> ...


That actually makes quite sense. I guess we will have to be patient and see what they have in store for us after episode 14

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Landon (Jun 25, 2017)

Indra said:


> AnimeBlue is probably the most trusted source for the Anime,* he didn't say if it was confirmed or not confirmed, but highly unlikely. People apparently tried to pull this stunt earlier too with DBS.*
> 
> The point is, you tried to tell me that I don't know what I'm talking about. As if there was some official source telling us it was being animated as we speak, there isn't. There's a HIGH chance for this to be real or fake. So you need to stop walking around here acting as if you know more than anyone else, when you don't. It's called an opinion for a reason, we both can have one.
> 
> That's all.



Are you talking about this?



A gross falsification compared to this keyframe. Remember, AnimeBlue doesn't work there, he just gets some information.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Avok (Jun 25, 2017)

Landon said:


> Are you talking about this?
> 
> 
> 
> A gross falsification compared to this keyframe. Remember, AnimeBlue doesn't work there, he just gets some information.



Nope. This:


----------



## fuff (Jun 25, 2017)

Avok said:


> Nope. This:


Wow I see why people fell for them they even have the toei animations mark


----------



## Zef (Jun 26, 2017)

Landon said:


> He can't confirm that it's a fake.





Landon said:


> Are you talking about this?
> 
> 
> 
> A gross falsification compared to this keyframe. Remember, AnimeBlue doesn't work there, he just gets some information.


Funny how you claim to be all knowing in these matters yet here you don't know what you're talking about.

Don't throw Animeblue under the bus just because you decided to jump to conclusion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 26, 2017)

Indra said:


> It looks fake





Landon said:


> Shut up if you don't know what you're talking about.


People have the right to question an unconfirmed source. That is why people are asking around. 

Indra just said it looks fake. He didn't say it's fake, you're overreacting on this


----------



## Platypus (Jun 26, 2017)

Landon said:


> He can't confirm that it's a fake.


You can't confirm it's real either, Einstein.

It's unlikely the AD of Gaiden's first episode is already correcting genga (yellow paper). We're talking about an episode that won't air until July 19th at the very earliest. Especially given that most episodes so far have had lots of (chief) (assistant) animation directors working on them, more so than usual/preferred, indicating production scheduling isn't going the way it's supposed to.

Maybe don't throw a hissy fit when people are rightfully doubting the legitimacy of a leaked, unsourced image. This could be a guy's fanart that got somehow misunderstood for an actual genga for all we know.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 26, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> source: Also please make sure to (re)watch it on Netflix once it releases there to support TRIGGER! (Buying merch also helps!)
> 
> @Animeblue would you say this is fake? Lol


@Wanderingshinobi Personally I'm on fence , for one animator normallyusual post their genga and not the correction sheet. Also the correction sheets  usual for some notes for the animators and that image, like this one here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jun 26, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> source:
> 
> Memo to Donald Trump: The election ended 219 days ago. You won.
> 
> @Animeblue would you say this is fake? Lol





Animeblue said:


> @Wanderingshinobi Personally I'm on fence , for one animator normallyusual post their genga and not the correction sheet. Also the correction sheets  usual for some notes for the animators and that image, like this one here



The Sakura one looks too clean tbh. The blue part has smaller lines and the lineart overall seems a lot cleaner. My bets are on a fan doing this and I don't know why this topic has blown up so much


----------



## fuff (Jun 26, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> The Sakura one looks too clean tbh. The blue part has smaller lines and the lineart overall seems a lot cleaner. My bets are on a fan doing this and I don't know why this topic has blown up so much


because landon...started criticizing opinions...yes...opinions


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jun 26, 2017)

fuff said:


> because landon...started criticizing opinions...yes...opinions


But this is the internet... opinions aren't allowed.  (Of course I'm just joking around... carry on everyone. )


----------



## UchiSarada (Jun 26, 2017)

Well, If it's fake, it looks very believable.


I hope gaiden comes after this chimera arc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jun 26, 2017)

Rai said:


>


The nue is cute... 
So are Boruto and Kakashi... but that nue...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Jun 26, 2017)

Why did they color it all in bright colors, no roughness to it, then scale it down and paste it in front of Kakashi's picture, making it look as small as a regular dog? Were they trying to advertise the least intimidating evil chakra(-stealing) monster in Narutoverse?

Eh. Not like the drawings in the WSJ adverts are ever indicative of what it's really going to look like.


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 26, 2017)

I do agree with those who have said this Nue reminds them of a pokemon, however I think it will have a more formidable and fierce look when it attacks--at least I hope so! This illo makes it look about as terrifying as an apple dumpling!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 26, 2017)

I just wannna hug it and tell it everything is gonna be okay

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Zef (Jun 27, 2017)

Rai said:


>


Why is Kakashi behind that creature?


----------



## Rai (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't know


----------



## Indra (Jun 27, 2017)

Zef said:


> Why is Kakashi behind that creature?


That's his son. They look 100% alike.

Probably

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Jun 27, 2017)

i dont know what this is about..maybe the new ending?


----------



## UchiSarada (Jun 27, 2017)

Rai said:


>



That's the " evil " thing that has been controlling everyone? 

It's so cute


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 27, 2017)

Well, I wouldn't call it cute, exactly--but then again I'm not all that fond of monkeys. I think when it opens its mouth and bares those fangs in a threatening manner that it will look a lot less cute.


----------



## Ignition (Jun 27, 2017)

Its definitely cute compared to the nue beast from the japanese mythology, if that's a nue at all in the first place, looks like one of Kakashi's dogs tbh.

I already see it getting Kurama's treatment


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 28, 2017)

Rai said:


>



Looks like a Pokemon tbh.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## AsterMK (Jun 29, 2017)

Apparently there's gonna be a new opening from Kana-Boon very soon. I doubt it though. Can someone translate?


----------



## fuff (Jun 29, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Apparently there's gonna be a new opening from Kana-Boon very soon. I doubt it though. Can someone translate?


Not a new one...their cd is going to be released of the current song


----------



## AsterMK (Jul 1, 2017)

Can someone translate this?


----------



## AsterMK (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm hearing rumors about a new Boruto movie, is that true?


----------



## fuff (Jul 2, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> I'm hearing rumors about a new Boruto movie, is that true?


this week we will find out what that info meant...just wait til thursday


----------



## calimike (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Indra (Jul 2, 2017)

I sense disappointment lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rai (Jul 2, 2017)

There is almost no new material.

I really doubt it's a new movie.


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 2, 2017)

It's either gonna be a movie rehash which will be disappointing after going through one in the manga, Or it's going to be a new movie (unlikely).
Either way someone is going to be disappointed.


----------



## AsterMK (Jul 2, 2017)

What does it matter that there's almost no new material? Not a single one of all the other movies is adapted from source material. They're all original scripts.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 2, 2017)

hmm a new movie.. Not really sure what to think of it


----------



## MaskettaMan (Jul 2, 2017)

I really doubt it's a new movie since it's being marketed alongside Sarada Gaiden in the anime. In all likelihood it's just to announce adaptations of those stories for upcoming arcs.


----------



## Rai (Jul 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ramezzes (Jul 3, 2017)

Apparently it is for a new movie
BTW it is in Spanish
'Announcement on the next issue of Shonen Jump about Boruto, will be the announcement of a new movie'


----------



## Rai (Jul 3, 2017)

Not confirmed yet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 48john (Jul 3, 2017)

Think we're gonna soon get back to getting a non-canon cash grab movie every year


----------



## Naruto2016 (Jul 4, 2017)

Promo Omake for Boruto SD. Pretty funny.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## king81992 (Jul 4, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Promo Omake for Boruto SD. Pretty funny.


Naruto slept on the couch that night.


----------



## Indra (Jul 4, 2017)

What is this? I keep seeing people spam it's the OVA nonsense.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> What is this? I keep seeing people spam it's the OVA nonsense.


Mitsuki looks weird here  but who's the woman? Don't tell me it's his mother and that someone actually willingly decided to fuck Orochimaru 
Also Mitsuki has his headband on which means that it's after the academy arc  I don't see the anime reaching that far till a few years so it's either the movie people say has been confirmed or something else.


----------



## Indra (Jul 4, 2017)

Rali said:


> Mitsuki looks weird here  but who's the woman? Don't tell me it's his mother and that someone actually willingly decided to fuck Orochimaru
> Also Mitsuki has his headband on which means that it's after the academy arc  I don't see the anime reaching that far till a few years so it's either the movie people say has been confirmed or something else.


People are saying it's the "OVA", but it looks fake to me.


----------



## fuff (Jul 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> What is this? I keep seeing people spam it's the OVA nonsense.


It's fanart.....


----------



## Derael (Jul 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> What is this? I keep seeing people spam it's the OVA nonsense.


Fake. The pictures are blurry so we don't see much details. How convenient....
Seriously Indra I'm disappointed...  duped to easily

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Platypus (Jul 4, 2017)

It's also way too early. The OVA won't be out till the end of the month. Can't say I'm excited.


----------



## Indra (Jul 4, 2017)

Derael said:


> Fake. The pictures are blurry so we don't see much details. How convenient....
> Seriously Indra I'm disappointed...  duped to easily


I said it was fake above ya. I was just wondering why people were saying it's the OVA nonsense


----------



## ramezzes (Jul 4, 2017)

no wonder Mitsuki seemed a bit ooc in this shot


----------



## shippuuden (Jul 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> What is this? I keep seeing people spam it's the OVA nonsense.


It's a fanart by hvostik 15

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Jul 4, 2017)

Platypus said:


> It's also way too early. The OVA won't be out till the end of the month. Can't say I'm excited.


oh ya that chouchou ova! totally forgot about that~
and it has sauske in it!


----------



## Indra (Jul 4, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> It's a fanart by hvostik 15


Thank you


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 4, 2017)

After finding out that Sumire is the big bad, I decided to watcher the earlier eps to see what hints there were and how Sumire acted. And it was quite enlightening!
You can find my article, corrupted by some lame joked on my part HERE, but since it's long I'll post a summary of all the neat details:

- Denki was Sumire's fourth victim, as her tattoo was shown and it already had three tooths. I do wonder... could two of those be her parents? They are dead, yet crazy enough to force their daughter to kill them. If so... well, tomorrow's ep might get dark
- when I originally watched the preview for ep3, I thought that Sumire looked menacing, as if she intentionally or accidentally was behind what happened to Lee. Then I watched the ep, and thought I was just looking too far into it. Now we know better, and this scene, where she was all in the shadows smiling while poor Metal was behind her, was drawn this way... and that person knew who she was. Basically, they made smart use of shadows to artistically show that Sumire was about to implant a demon into the poor Metal
- when Boruto summoned the Nue, we see ALL the thorns on Sumire's tattoo disappear. This suggests that she lost all the chakra she collected since then. After this episode, the attacks intensified, as if she had to make up for some loses
- the smile she gave to Shino after he told her about his motivations was a bit weird. As if she tried to smile, but could not. In retrospect, it's understandable: it's suggested that she has some control over her victims, and the next ep Shino tried to kill Boruto and co. Basically, she was bitter because she felt some guilt for having to use him to murder his students
- after the Stalker guy was defeated, Mitsuki gave a strange look to Sumire. We know why now
- more interesting is how, in the Stalker's episode, the game changed after Boruto said in front of Sumire to be able to see the shadows. Since then, the attacks intensified and started happening far away from Boruto and, even more interestingly, Sumire was no longer hanging with Sarada and Chocho, but instead started hanging with those two filler girls. Aka, she got away from girls who were close to Boruto, and hung around those who weren't. In every way, she was keeping away from the only person who was able to see her invisible shadow
- the movie star conveniently walked past Boruto, and for absoluitely no reason went to an abandoned building. If Sumire can control her victims, than this might be her testing her theory that Boruto could see the Nue. The fact that Boruto went after him before he started making trouble was probably all the proof she needed that she had to stay away from him
- when Sumire chose the water purification plant and said it was their lifeline so it was important, it originally seemed cute. Now that we know that she wants to kill everyone in Konoha... I wonder if ep14 will reveal that she somehow used it for nefarious goals. If in the next episode the Nue starts sucking the chakra out of everyone who drank the water, I will not be surprised

Well, some of my points might be reading too deep into it, but I do think that most are intentional little details.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Jul 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> oh ya that chouchou ova! totally forgot about that~
> and it has sauske in it!


really? I didn't see him


----------



## fuff (Jul 5, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> really? I didn't see him


people on twitter mentioned sasuke being in there (from those who went to the event) iirc


----------



## Platypus (Jul 5, 2017)

Interview with Boruto, Shikadai and Mitsuki's seiyuu


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Jul 6, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


>


Her outfit is back!!! Chocho needs her white outfit back too!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 6, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


>


She stopped dressing up as a hooker?
Dropped  give me back Whoreda!

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 6, 2017)

I'd wait for the episode before they trick us again. I don't trust SP with their advertisements, or the Manga for that matter too lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ramezzes (Jul 6, 2017)

Rali said:


> She stopped dressing up as a hooker?
> Dropped  give me back Whoreda!


???
I thought no one liked Ike's version that SP used during the first arc and now you want it back? Please tell me you are joking

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'd wait for the episode before they trick us again. I don't trust SP with their advertisements, or the Manga for that matter too lol.


True true....
They get us hyped then let us down way too often....lol I guess we don't learn


----------



## Indra (Jul 6, 2017)

It says the Gaiden starts in August

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 6, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> ???
> I thought no one liked Ike's version that SP used during the first arc and now you want it back? Please tell me you are joking


The hate for Whoreda is overblown  I say let her come back and make her even sluttier  That will certainly help Boruto become a better show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sasuke™ (Jul 6, 2017)

In the other page, is it Sasuke's sword handle?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 6, 2017)

Sasukeh said:


> In the other page, is it Sasuke's sword handle?


I think that page is likely an announcement of the Bleach live Action movie

....yeah


----------



## Indra (Jul 6, 2017)

Yonkou confirmed it on his twitter. Bleach live incoming 2018


----------



## fuff (Jul 6, 2017)

So the boruto movie news any info on that yet?


----------



## Indra (Jul 6, 2017)

fuff said:


> So the boruto movie news any info on that yet?


BORUTO LIVE ACTION ICE SKATING FILM.


----------



## fuff (Jul 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> BORUTO LIVE ACTION ICE SKATING FILM.


Omggg move over the nutcracker there is a new skater around

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 6, 2017)

BTW



Sasukeh said:


> In the other page, is it Sasuke's sword handle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 6, 2017)

....how come the fma live action looks more Appealing...maybe trailer can prove me wrong


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 6, 2017)

fuff said:


> So the boruto movie news any info on that yet?


At this rate I think when they meant "movie" they meant the Gaiden, it explains the Kishi's Boruto picture, and that "movie" report was just some Jump guy's mistake.

I could be wrong tho


----------



## ramezzes (Jul 6, 2017)

The look on Boruto's face tho. It looks like he is showing concern for his childhood friend. Maybe SP might create a flashback to the time Boruto and Sarada were childhood friends

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2017)

On the bright side, the "Academy" days should be over with the Gaiden.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 6, 2017)

The drawings of Naruto, Sasuke and Sarada are old, only the Boruto one is new. It's photoshopped.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 6, 2017)

_*For anyone who didn't guess it, there will be some modification to the new ED*_

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## UchiSarada (Jul 6, 2017)

Her original outfit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm hoping they use kishi's original design for all the characters.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## thgt89 (Jul 6, 2017)

I still can't be certain they use Sarada's outfit from the Gaiden since when the anime first started they advertised Sarada with her Kishi outfit but she still wore her Ikemoto outfit during the academy so you can't be sure so far. Hopefully they try to at least add things to make the Gaiden at least somewhat coherent and add important flashbacks that can try to explain what exactly happened with Sasuke and his relationship with Sakura timeline wise.



Animeblue said:


> _*For anyone who didn't guess it, there will be some modification to the new ED*_



That's easy to guess since this ending was mostly just old footage from episodes which they could easily just change up in different episodes for the ending.


----------



## AsterMK (Jul 6, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> I'm hoping they use kishi's original design for all the characters.


I'm hoping they don't. Ikemoto's Shikadai and Momoshiki look a hell of a lot more interesting than the originals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 6, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> I'm hoping they don't. Ikemoto's Shikadai and Momoshiki look a hell of a lot more interesting than the originals.


I meant by switch between the two once in a while. But yeah I agree, Ikemoto's Shikadai and momo>>>>>> Kishi's design


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 6, 2017)

This is cute. I'll take 40.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 6, 2017)

Hussain said:


> On the bright side, the "Academy" days should be over with the Gaiden.



And nothing will change, the kids will just hang around as the Genin XP



thgt89 said:


> I still can't be certain they use Sarada's outfit from the Gaiden since when the anime first started they advertised Sarada with her Kishi outfit but she still wore her Ikemoto outfit during the academy so you can't be sure so far.



Almost all of the kids have gotten their clothes changed in the Anime, many into unshinobi-like ones. If I had to guess, everyone will dress differently once they become Genin or/and when they go out on missions.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2017)

Nayrael said:


> And nothing will change, the kids will just hang around as the Genin XP


Not really. 
Genin has a leader, so Konohamaru will be there with them. Which means, they can learn new things (like the elements for Boruto for example). Perhaps that wouldn't mean much in Mitsuki's case since he already has a lot of jutsu, but the same cannot be said about the others.

Not to mention, Genin do get "official" missions, so perhaps they can do more stuff rather than just battling some random people every other episode. 

Either way, we will get closer to the movie events, and then perhaps the anime will exceed the manga, and we can get a rest.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 6, 2017)

Speaking of Konohamaru, I feel sorry for him. He literally has to fill Kakashi's shoes as a mentor.


----------



## thgt89 (Jul 6, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*For anyone who didn't guess it, there will be some modification to the new ED*_





Hussain said:


> Not really.
> Genin has a leader, so Konohamaru will be there with them. Which means, they can learn new things (like the elements for Boruto for example). Perhaps that wouldn't mean much in Mitsuki's case since he already has a lot of jutsu, but the same cannot be said about the others.
> 
> Not to mention, Genin do get "official" missions, so perhaps they can do more stuff rather than just battling some random people every other episode.
> ...



The problem is the latest chapters hinted that team Konohamru had never even had so much as an official B rank mission before the movie so unless they want to further retcon the story there is not much they can do.


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 6, 2017)

thgt89 said:


> The problem is the latest chapters hinted that team Konohamru had never even had so much as an official B rank mission before the movie so unless they want to further retcon the story there is not much they can do.



Well, they can also pull a Wave Arc I think.


----------



## escorpion360 (Jul 6, 2017)

Badasss translated it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Jul 6, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> At this rate I think when they meant "movie" they meant the Gaiden, it explains the Kishi's Boruto picture, and that "movie" report was just some Jump guy's mistake.
> 
> I could be wrong tho


This.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 8, 2017)

Platypus said:


> This.



Or the translator's mistake. I didn't see movie written anywhere.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 8, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Or the translator's mistake. I didn't see movie written anywhere.


Jump







OrganicDinosaur said:


> Note that the sticker area says BORUTO映画情報 and then うずレポ, which is "Boruto Movie News" in the 'Uzu-Repo'. The Uzu-Repo section is short for うずまき速報 (Uzumaki Newsflash). It's a section that's been recapping the anime episodes with Q&A type format. There's a small box for next episode summary there too.
> 
> And then the fluff:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 9, 2017)

posted this in the ss fanclub:
guys!
sakura and sasuke character pages have been updated on the official site and the promo image for gaiden is uphapter 187  (Scroll down)

intro to the arc: Chapter 187
talks about boruto scribbling on hokage faces and being chased by naruto 

also a message from the VA's and using google translate it seems like chie cant wait to show off ss as a couple <3:
Chapter 187

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 10, 2017)

Product Placement.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raniero (Jul 10, 2017)

fuff said:


> also a message from the VA's and using google translate it seems like chie cant wait to show off ss as a couple <3:
> Link removed


I can't wait to see Sasuke refuse to give Sakura a kiss, personally.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Jul 10, 2017)

Raniero said:


> I can't wait to see Sasuke refuse to give Sakura a kiss, personally.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ramezzes (Jul 10, 2017)

fuff said:


> intro to the arc: Link removed
> talks about boruto scribbling on hokage faces and being chased by naruto


So intro to the arc. You mean the opening for Naruto Gaiden or something else?
EDIT: never mind it was referring to the events during chapter 1 of Gaiden, at least according to google translate.


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 10, 2017)

So elements of ch 700 will be spliced into the beginning of the guiden. That makes sense as it adds a bit more Boruto into the Sarada centric story and serves to cover the missing chapter (which has little else new within it) as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 10, 2017)

Boruto paints the monument in Gaiden Chapter 1 so that he can spend time with his dad like the other kids. He and Naruto know that's his 'Dad I need to be spanked' call, so that he can rush outside to greet him. Even if it's sometimes a clone.

It has nothing to do with Chapter 700, I believe.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 10, 2017)

Indra said:


> Boruto paints the monument in Gaiden Chapter 1 so that he can spend time with his dad like the other kids. He and Naruto know that's his 'Dad I need to be spanked' call, so that he can rush outside to greet him. Even if it's sometimes a clone.
> 
> It has nothing to do with Chapter 700, I believe.



It seems to be sp' s way of trying to cover up the continuity error they've created.


----------



## AsterMK (Jul 10, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> It seems to be sp' s way of trying to cover up the continuity error they've created.


Which continuity error?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 10, 2017)

The fact that boruto and co were clearly much younger when they we're in the academy in 700.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 10, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> It seems to be sp' s way of trying to cover up the continuity error they've created.


It's funny because they are supposed to be 11 now in the Gaiden XD


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Jul 10, 2017)

Indra said:


> It's funny because they are supposed to be 11 now in the Gaiden XD


I think after the ghost incident, they time-skipped straight to gaiden and ch 700 serve as a flashback.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 10, 2017)

Does chapter 700 even matter anymore? the chapter purpose was to:

- Show the characters as adults: We have already seen that
- Show the characters have married each other: We have already seen that
- Show the characters have children aka the next generation: We have already seen that
- Show Naruto is finally the Hokage: We have already seen that

The only thing missing is seeing adult Sasuke and some of the Kages.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 10, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> The fact that boruto and co were clearly much younger when they we're in the academy in 700.



That would not cover it in any way.
They are animating it for the same reason the scene even exists in ch700: it is a (pointless) parallel to Naruto, who did the same thing at that age. I'd not even wager that the scene will even have as many similarities to the one from ch700 as it could.



Hyuga Prodigy said:


> I think after the ghost incident, they time-skipped straight to gaiden and ch 700 serve as a flashback.



They officially revealed that ch700 takes place several years before the TV series starts. So I doubt there will be big timeskips (a year or two at most, and it's possible they push Gaiden a year into the past so that graduations would happen on a later date).



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Does chapter 700 even matter anymore?



Nope. As you said, it's an introduction that is now redundant.
The staff doesn't even care much for it, seeing as they are openly retconing parts of it.
Though I do hope we see the Kages, but it would work better in its own episode or even arc.


----------



## fuff (Jul 11, 2017)

why doesnt mitsuki like iweabe??

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 11, 2017)

Finally.


----------



## Indra (Jul 11, 2017)

So cute lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 11, 2017)

Repeated picture but with Japanese text on it ....


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Jul 11, 2017)

What is this...


----------



## Platypus (Jul 11, 2017)

Can we keep future episode specifics in the Schedule thread, pls. Thanks.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 2


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 11, 2017)

fuff said:


> why doesnt mitsuki like iweabe??


Squirt guns are for wimps! Mitsuki is going for a soaking!!


----------



## calimike (Jul 12, 2017)

Wow!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MS81 (Jul 12, 2017)

calimike said:


> Wow!


That definitely confirmed the new arc...


----------



## Platypus (Jul 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Indra (Jul 12, 2017)

Sekibeing is gonna be famous from the Boruto series, if he isn't already.

He's making a big name for himself. The US and the JAP viewers love his style.

I hope he doesn't get too busy for Boruto in the next few years

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 12, 2017)

Boruto please...
Poor guy is trying everything to get that eye to activate again.
You're perfect the way you are, Boruto... it will activate when you need it.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 12, 2017)

Indra said:


> Sekibeing is gonna be famous from the Boruto series, if he isn't already.
> 
> He's making a big name for himself. The US and the JAP viewers love his style.
> 
> I hope he doesn't get too busy for Boruto in the next few years


The man's a legend and a blessing to this community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 12, 2017)

It's written "jougan" there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ramezzes (Jul 13, 2017)

Majin Lu said:


> It's written "jougan" there.


Then it is the name of Boruto's doujutsu!


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 13, 2017)

Anyway, I just realized that they are talking about repeating classes, or more precisely what it means: they have almost finished the first year of the academy. From what little I know about Japanese education systems, I'll guess that there are two more years remaining before graduation.

And before someone brings it up AGAIN: they likely moved the time when Gaiden takes place into the past, like they moved ch700. Blah this is not canon blah blah SP is fucking it up again blah blah stop whining people blah blah why is Kishimoto letting this happen blah let's give SP a chance blah blah hail databooks blah blah my timeline is the correct one blah blah Anime is better than the Manga anyway blah blah Ikemoto is a lolicon blah blah canon does not exist in Japan blah blah blah blah SP know nothing blah blah fillers blah blah blah...

With that out of the way, I'll go and guess that we will have at least two more major arcs taking place over a longer period of time, one for each remaining year of academy (or if it's four years, three arcs taking place over almost a year).
Then we finally reach the movie story... which will probably be split into two arcs (Early (mis)adventures of Team Konohamaru, and the Chuunin Exam + Momoshiki arc).
All things considered (one arc per cour), we should get past the Manga in one and a half year!


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 13, 2017)

Nayrael said:


> we should get past the Manga in one and a half year!



Nah, the first 30-35 ep are academy arc, gaiden, movie recap and so on.
They don't show Momo in ep 15 and then let him attack Konoha in one and a half year. LOL
The movie recap will start in October or November (together with OP 2) and finish in November or December.
After that the story will continue with new material.
This show won't last longer than part 1 Naruto without filler aka max 125-130 ep.
Some of you guys underestimate how much money it costs to produce a single ep or better said a whole series.
It's far too expensive.


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 13, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Nah, the first 30-35 ep are academy arc, gaiden, movie recap and so on.
> They don't show Momo in ep 15 and then let him attack Konoha in one and a half year. LOL
> The movie recap will start in October or November (together with OP 2) and finish in November or December.
> After that the story will continue with new material.
> ...


I wonder if we'll have enough new content from the manga to adapt once we finish the movie recap  Because the way the manga is going is giving me some doubts.


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 13, 2017)

They will go "Dragon Ball Super"-style.
The anime already gave us information the manga didn't like the name of Bolt's eye, probably more Ootsutsuki incoming...
Manga and anime are different...


----------



## Rai (Jul 13, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Repeated picture but with Japanese text on it ....



Animage and Newtype magazine need Digital version T_T


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 13, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Nah, the first 30-35 ep are academy arc, gaiden, movie recap and so on.
> They don't show Momo in ep 15 and then let him attack Konoha in one and a half year. LOL
> The movie recap will start in October or November (together with OP 2) and finish in November or December.
> After that the story will continue with new material.
> ...



- it is expenses they are used to for 15 years now
- they did not bother taking even one cour for a break. As a matter of fact, it was more expensive for them to start the production while Shippuden was still on-going
- change of timeslot is economically a very risky move all things considered
- the franchise overall is their largest source of profits
- if they really are selling disks as seasonal bundles, then they are not worried about expenses (everyone is selling disks with 3 eps max for a reason)

Unless the series flops big time, I really doubt they will cut it short. Arguably, the franchise is their lifeline.
But the art and animation quality will definitely be taking a major dip at some point.



Rali said:


> I wonder if we'll have enough new content from the manga to adapt once we finish the movie recap  Because the way the manga is going is giving me some doubts.



No matter how much they try to stretch it out, the Anime will catch up to the Manga relatively soon. Even if Boruto Manga was weekly, it would not have much hope to stay away from it, yet alone a monthly one.

But it won't matter much because...

- Boruto's magical eye
- Toneri's quest
- Boruto's ability to summon the Nue
- there being an entire Otsinuki Clan
- "gods" are coming to invade Narutoverse
- possible foreshadowings of Root Remnants being a future threat
- great amount of major characterization being given to canon characters
- any other very important plot elements I may have forgotten, but which were not in other canon materials

I'd say it's pretty clear by now that they have Kodachi's script (the primary canon) about the upcoming main plot. The series will likely go on Dragon Ball Super's route: the Anime will go past the Manga, and the Manga will practically be adapting the parts of Anime.
Alternatively, all these are Anime-original additions, in which case it's clear that they plan to go their own way.
In either case, the Boruto Anime is not an adaptation so Manga's material doesn't matter much if they catch up to Ikemoto's... venerable work.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shippuuden (Jul 13, 2017)

@Haruka Katana Can you translate this? plis 
Transcendent Samurai



> 顺便补一个，之前也有很多观众在争论这只是什么眼我是工作人员所以也不能随便剧透，而且我也没时间去翻所有的脚本，不过十五集既然已经公开了那就没关系了，目前设定上来说这只既不是转生眼也不是白眼（虽然我也很想博人至少先开个白眼……）反正官方上的名字就叫：净眼。目前的能力打个比方应


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 13, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> @Haruka Katana Can you translate this? plis
> Deidara was able to dodge Sasori's attack


he is saying boruto's eye is not the tenseigan or the byakugan, but its called the jougan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (Jul 13, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> he is saying boruto's eye is not the tenseigan or the byakugan, but its called the jougan


Is that an official source?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> Is that an official source?


don't ask me lol


----------



## Indra (Jul 13, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> don't ask me lol


I thought it was from an article or something. mb


----------



## shippuuden (Jul 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> Is that an official source?


It's from the Weibo account of the Pierrot Animator: Chengxi Huang

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 14, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> It's from the Weibo account of Pierrot Animator: Chengxi Huang


It's kind of sketchy to trust an animator's say in stuff like that. I know he ain't lying, cause it's obviously not a Byakugan or a Tenseigan.

But it's good info regardless.

/just saying that because if I would source what an animator said on something like this, most people wouldn't take it serious


----------



## Raniero (Jul 14, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> It's from the Weibo account of the Pierrot Animator: Chengxi Huang


This is Sekibeing btw, for anybody who doesn't know.



Indra said:


> It's kind of sketchy to trust an animator's say in stuff like that. I know he ain't lying, cause it's obviously not a Byakugan or a Tenseigan.
> 
> But it's good info regardless.
> 
> /just saying that because if I would source what an animator said on something like this, most people wouldn't take it serious


As somebody who works closely with the production team as a lead animator (I believe he is at least), he's as good of a source as you're going to get outside of a director or writer. Or Kishimoto and Kodachi.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 14, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> @Haruka Katana Can you translate this? plis
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tank it



I just realized the chinese you pasted is incomplete. or at least the site maybe has some loading problems idk.  No wonder the last sentence felt off, lol.

Full sentence


> 顺便补一个，之前也有很多观众在争论这只是什么眼我是工作人员所以也不能随便剧透，而且我也没时间去翻所有的脚本，不过十五集既然已经公开了那就没关系了，目前设定上来说这只既不是转生眼也不是白眼（虽然我也很想博人至少先开个白眼……）反正官方上的名字就叫：净眼。目前的能力打个比方应该就类似用雏田的瞳术将鸣人的恶意感知可视化，然后还和异空间大桶木们有关，你们也不用猜得太深，没准作者还没想好呢不过以后肯定还会公开更加详尽的解说吧，完毕。


He explained a bit of the Jougan, maybe I'll translate later.
Tho the funniest is him saying yall don't think too much of it, the author probably didn't think of it through

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm interested. They didn't even showcase what it's capable of doing yet, and Boruto cant even turn it on. So they have a lot of time to get that done!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 14, 2017)

The Jougan according to him.


> *目前的能力打个比方应该就类似用雏田的瞳术将鸣人的恶意感知可视化，然后还和异空间大桶木们有关，你们也不用猜得太深，没准作者还没想好呢不过以后肯定还会公开更加详尽的解说吧，完毕。*



The ability for example should be something like using Hinata's dojutsu and visualizes Naruto's ability to sense evil intent, and is related to Ootsusuki clan's different space dimension(?), best yall don't think too much of it, the writer probably didn't think of it through. But in the future it will be explained with more detail.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raniero (Jul 14, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> The Jougan according to him.
> 
> 
> The ability for example should be something like using Hinata's dojutsu and visualizes Naruto's ability to sense evil intent, and is related to Ootsusuki clan's different space dimension(?), *best yall don't think too much of it, the writer probably didn't think of it through.* But in the future it will be explained with more detail.



Par for the course for the Naruto series

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## 48john (Jul 14, 2017)

Anywho, I'm really looking forward to the movie being recapped so we can finally get more content past that since the manga is slow atm. Especially since seeing the scenes of Boruto be a drama queen over his pops are getting pretty stale.

Naruto: What do you want to talk abou- 

Boruto: JHMAGSHSASSJSHSSJSHS!!!

Naruto: I also have to consider the vil-

Boruto: EHAHYAGAAGAAHAHAVSHSAAAAH!

Naruto: sigh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 







It seems Denki comes from a fan design.


----------



## Ignition (Jul 14, 2017)

The evil intent sensing is something he does thanks to Kyuubi though, he was not born with it. What an odd way to pass genetics...


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 14, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> The Jougan according to him.
> 
> 
> The ability for example should be something like using Hinata's dojutsu and visualizes Naruto's ability to sense evil intent, and is related to Ootsusuki clan's different space dimension(?), best yall don't think too much of it, the writer probably didn't think of it through. But in the future it will be explained with more detail.



Can you give me a more literal translation? I'd like to incorporate this into the wiki


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 14, 2017)

Seelentau said:


> Can you give me a more literal translation? I'd like to incorporate this into the wiki


That's literally what he said.   I translated that one sentence word for word, Its just casual remarks from his weibo account. I rather not put those into wiki, I'm not that confident in my trans anyway


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 14, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> That's literally what he said.   I translated that one sentence word for word, Its just casual remarks from his weibo account. I rather not put those into wiki, I'm not that confident in my trans anyway



I know that it's just a blog post, but as you might've guessed, the wiki is going crazy over the name and if we should use it.
I personally don't consider it to be more official than Kishimoto's artwork of Sarada and her MS, but even that was added to the wiki as a trivia point.
So I want to do the same for the Jogan.


----------



## fuff (Jul 14, 2017)

why are you guys even questioning what it's called...toneri made it pretty damn obvious

Reactions: Agree 2 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 14, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> The Jougan according to him.
> 
> 
> The ability for example should be something like using Hinata's dojutsu and visualizes Naruto's ability to sense evil intent, and is related to Ootsusuki clan's different space dimension(?), best yall don't think too much of it, the writer probably didn't think of it through. But in the future it will be explained with more detail.


lmao that was interesting. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Platypus (Jul 14, 2017)

Seelentau said:


> I personally don't consider it to be more official than Kishimoto's artwork of Sarada and her MS, but even that was added to the wiki as a trivia point.
> So I want to do the same for the Jogan.


Except Boruto's eye isn't some lulzy "fanart" Kishimoto drew. It's actually a thing that has appeared in the series and it was given a name in the episode by Toneri and elsewhere by an animator.

Seems pretty damn obvious it's called the Jougan, unless Toneri was referring to the flying spaghetti monster of course.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 14, 2017)

Seelentau said:


> I know that it's just a blog post, but as you might've guessed, the wiki is going crazy over the name and if we should use it.
> I personally don't consider it to be more official than Kishimoto's artwork of Sarada and her MS, but even that was added to the wiki as a trivia point.
> So I want to do the same for the Jogan.


if you want to put the Jougan name only then just do it, its more or less confirmed? lol

The only important sentence is here then.


			
				Animator said:
			
		

> 目前设定上来说这只既不是转生眼也不是白眼（虽然我也很想博人至少先开个白眼……）反正官方上的名字就叫：净眼





			
				Animator said:
			
		

> Currently it is decided that this is neither the Tenseigan or the Byakugan (Even though I, too want Boruto to activate Byakugan....), Anyway officially the name is called : Jougan



There's also this

He had a typo for the 净 lol It was 浄

As for what it can do its still vague.


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 14, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Except Boruto's eye isn't some lulzy "fanart" Kishimoto drew. It's actually a thing that has appeared in the series and it was given a name in the episode by Toneri and elsewhere by an animator.
> 
> Seems pretty damn obvious it's called the Jougan, unless Toneri was referring to the flying spaghetti monster of course.



Yes, but the picture drawn by the animator is not official. Toneri just uttered a term, that's no confirmation and we don't operate on speculation.



Haruka Katana said:


> if you want to put the Jougan name only then just do it, its more or less confirmed? lol
> 
> The only important sentence is here then.
> 
> ...



My text so far is:


> One of the animators of _Boruto: Naruto Next Generations_ posted a picture on his blog that shows Boruto cleaning his right eye. The caption of the picture read "Jōgan" (净眼, _Literally meaning:_ Pure Eye) and in the accompanying text, the animator elaborated that Boruto's eye was neither a Byakugan nor a Tenseigan. He also explained that the eye is related to the Ōtsutsuki clan's dimension and its powers are a combination of the Byakugan's abilities and Naruto's Negative Emotions Sensing. Ultimately, however, these

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Raniero (Jul 14, 2017)

>an animator who works with the anime staff discussing boruto's eye is "speculation"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 14, 2017)

Raniero said:


> >an animator who works with the anime staff discussing boruto's eye is "speculation"



No, but it's speculation that Toneri meant Boruto's eye. Or do you have an official source that calls Boruto's eye Jogan? No? Thought so.
And before you say "but the animator said so". Yeah, and he also said that the writer hadn't thought it through and fans should not think too much of it. And he posted all of it on his personal, not official blog.
That's not a viable source, meaning we can't use it. Especially since Kodachi told me that he can't answer such questions (if Toneri meant Boruto's eye) and that we should just wait.
So a trivia point it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 14, 2017)

I think we should just wait. I'm sure it more or less will be confirmed in the Manga in the next year or so. Boruto doesn't even use it yet, so there's no rush

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 14, 2017)

From what I noticed in the Wiki those past years, they literally need the author to spoon-feed them every little info. No offense, but they sometimes (at least) come off as incapable of understanding anything at all, no matter how obvious it may be. 

If I remember correctly, they did not add Minato's sensing ability (which was obvious since the Gaiden) until Kurama spelled it out. Even though Minato sensed Obito in their fight, and sensed Naruto's chakra (which did not reach the uchiha clan secret base)...etc 

oh well, the Boruto's eye's name will probably take them several years before they "officially" name it its official name.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 14, 2017)

I though the anime was an official source... there Toneri said It's called Jougan. The only thing we can't be sure about that is the kanji... and after the episode, an animator from the series draws Boruto and his eye and he uses a kanji for Jougan... He says in his mother language it's Jougan while Kodachi - who hasn't a verified twitter account either - only says he can't reply that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 14, 2017)

@Majin Lu This is Kodachi's twitter: New chapter

@Hussain It's not about getting things spoon-fed, it's all case-by-case, and sometimes we decide against adding things because there's not enough evidence. We simply do not add information that has no valid source to the wiki.
For example, we have added Magnet Release being a combination of Wind and Earth based on logical deduction, although there's nobody that actually spelled it out for us.
In this case, we have Toneri saying a random term and a private blog that gives some more information on that term and connectes it to Boruto's eye. But the same blog says that the author (was it Kodachi? or is that the artist? I always confuse them lol) hasn't thought it through. So what do we do? Do we add all the information as confirmed and look stupid when it turns out to be different from what that illustrator dude says? Or do we acknowledge the information but leave it as a trivia point to have room for further actions in the future?
I mean, I don't care about the others working there, but my decisions are based on ten years experience, I don't work like I do because it's fun. And if there are people that say "hurrdurr the wikia is so stupid they don't even add Boruto's Jogan even though it's so obvious", then so be it. It was also pretty obvious that Karin was Sarada's mother, but we all know how that turned out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 14, 2017)

@Seelentau I know it is his twitter. It is why I said it isn't officially verified. You replied to @Raniero: _"And he posted all of it on his personal, not official blog."_ and _"Especially since Kodachi told me that he can't answer such questions (if Toneri meant Boruto's eye) and that we should just wait."_. Kodachi twitter isn't official either, still, you said he replied you like it has more value than the animator replying another person at another social media whe both accounts aren't official or whatever offical now means.

Don't take it personally, you're a great translator, but about what I said above the sources, it looks like double standards to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 14, 2017)

Ah, I see what you mean. I wasn't implying that Kodachi's Twitter is more official than that other person's blog. Both are simply social media accounts and should only be used in extreme cases. If we use anything outside of the official publications (manga etc.), it's mostly the settei from the official pierrot website. I don't think we've ever used a tweet or blog post to settle an in-universe matter.
If Kodachi had answered (which he never does, on any topic, he always says that he can't say anything), I would've noted it on the wiki in a trivia, next to the stuff that I posted earlier about the Jogan.
For now, the article is still named "Boruto Uzumaki's Dojutsu" and it will probably stay that for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 15, 2017)

That, and everyone seems to ignore Jiraiya outright telling Kakahsi to leave Naruto to him and go train Sasuke.
Revision as of 21:13, 14 July 2017 by Seelentau



> He also explained that the eye is related to the Ōtsutsuki clan's dimension and its powers are a combination of the Byakugan's abilities and Naruto's Negative Emotions Sensing.



That, and everyone seems to ignore Jiraiya outright telling Kakahsi to leave Naruto to him and go train Sasuke.
Curated by Shawn Lealos Published on: 15 July 2017



> *Chengxi Huang* also explained that Boruto’s eye is somewhat related to the Otsutsuki dimension and its powers are a combination of the Byakugan’s abilities and Naruto's *Negative Emotions Sensing*.



Man, the media sure is quick to copy, lul.


----------



## plsnerf (Jul 15, 2017)

Man when we meet the ootsutsuki clan patriarch he's going to make Kaguya look like a bug I bet lol. Kinshiki already spelled it out for us


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 15, 2017)

plsnerf said:


> Man when we meet the ootsutsuki clan patriarch he's going to make Kaguya look like a bug I bet lol. Kinshiki already spelled it out for us


He only needs to speak and he'll already be a better villain than Kaguya.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 15, 2017)

Seelentau said:


> being pilled upon a terrestrial body that dwarfed several mountain ranges
> Revision as of 21:13, 14 July 2017 by Seelentau
> 
> 
> ...



I hate that.


----------



## plsnerf (Jul 15, 2017)

Rali said:


> He only needs to speak and he'll already be a better villain than Kaguya.


Shit, momoshiki is a far better villain than kaguya ever was. I fully expect some decent characterization from the rest of the clan members. Kaguya was probably the "village idiot" of her home planet lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 15, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> I hate that.



For the next scoop, Imma just add a misspelling like "Negative Emotions Sensing" and see if they notice lul


----------



## plsnerf (Jul 15, 2017)

Does anyone else think we might get a flashback to when Kaguya was living on her home world? I'm guessing they'll do that in the anime to try to add SOMETHING to her character lol


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 15, 2017)

Seelentau said:


> For the next scoop, Imma just add a misspelling like "Negative Emotions Sensing" and see if they notice lul



Did that when I translated something I don't remember. I did a mistake on purpose and found my translation, with the same mistake, on Crunchyroll.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 15, 2017)

Seelentau said:


> For the next scoop, Imma just add a misspelling like "Negative Emotions Sensing" and see if they notice lul


Seelantu do you think its wise to have that kind of information on the wikia? Based on my interpretation, the animator is trying to explain what he thinks the Dojutsu could be, based on the presentation. But at the same time, he states that the eye isn't really fully developed out in the author's head.

Wouldn't that just make his comments a borderline assumption? I feel like the information would just spread and cause a misinterpretation about the eye. IMO, I think the wikia should clarify that he's just assuming.

IDK.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seelentau (Jul 15, 2017)

Well, as I explained before, we got two sources in this case: Toneri's use of the word without any kind of relation, and the blog post.
If we'd solely go by Toneri's words, we wouldn't put the term "Jogan" anywhere in the wiki, because in-universe, there's nothing that indicates he meant Boruto's eye. It's just a random term, for now.
Now, humans have this desire for explanations for things they don't understand and to satisfy this desire, they take anything they can get, even if they have to make it up (hence why religions exist).
In our case, we got an unnamed dojutsu and a term that's similar to Sharingan et al, so the need for explanation creates a connection between those two things. This connection is then even more enforced by the blog post and we can't simply act as if it didn't exist. The fans would riot (and they already did, kinda) if we did.
So that's why a) although there is no in-universe connection, there is b) a somewhat "official" connection made, which is why c) I decided to put the stuff in the trivia instead of leaving it out entirely (to abide to our duty for factual presentation of things) or to move the article to Jogan and act as if everything was set in stone (to fulfill the fans' desire for explanations).

So as you can see, although it's only a hobby, there's still a lot of effort and thought behind my work in the wiki.
And that's why I absolutely can't stand when someone says things like "uuuh but the wiki is shit, everybody can edit there so it's no good source and besides they presented something different from my opinion so it's even more shit blablabla".


----------



## Indra (Jul 15, 2017)

^I  was just asking if whether or not we should clarify that his comments were more or less speculation in regards to what the eye can do. Because he says one thing, but then clarifies that the real author hasn't developed it out yet.

So it's kind of confusing. Anyway


----------



## fuff (Jul 15, 2017)

boruto eye's is related to the dimension...fuck the rinnegan?


----------



## Indra (Jul 15, 2017)

fuff said:


> boruto eye's is related to the dimension...fuck the rinnegan?


Maybe like how Obito's MS was related to the Kamui dimension? But then again, who knows


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 15, 2017)

Of course Bolt's eye is related to the Ootsutsuki clan...
After all he is the son of the Ootsutsuki king and Kawaki is his older brother...
Bolt's real mother is so sad and is crying day and night because her sons are so far away from her

That's why the Ootsutsuki king (his name is Kingshiki) decided to bring his two sons back to the pure land Amitabha.
Kawaki's real name is Kawashiki and Boruto's name is Borushiki.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## plsnerf (Jul 15, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Of course Bolt's eye is related to the Ootsutsuki clan...
> After all he is the son of the Ootsutsuki king and Kawaki is his older brother...
> Bolt's real mother is so sad and is crying day and night because her sons are so far away from her
> 
> ...


On a more serious note, I have hard time seeing how nardo and sauce won't get murked by the higher ups in the ootsutsuki clan. They kinda half to if the writers want to sell just how freakishly OP they are. I mean, I don't think our bros are going to be made to look like genin before them but still lol


----------



## MaskettaMan (Jul 15, 2017)

Isn't Naruto technically twice as strong as he was when he fought Kaguya? And while he might be a little rusty, Sasuke's been doing nothing but scouring the planet for traces of Ootsutsuki and combating deceptively-aged ISIS lolis. Furthermore, I think they've got a way around the powerlevel escalation - Kaguya was only so powerful because she was lucky enough to have picked an exceptionally ripe world to harvest, and taken its fruit all for herself. "Earth" is replete with natural energy, meaning that a chakra fruit produced by a Shinju planted there would yield exceptional benefits.

And then there's the fact that Kawaki, whoever he is, managed to kill one of them and gain its mark.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 15, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Of course Bolt's eye is related to the Ootsutsuki clan...
> After all he is the son of the Ootsutsuki king and Kawaki is his older brother...
> Bolt's real mother is so sad and is crying day and night because her sons are so far away from her
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 15, 2017)

plsnerf said:


> On a more serious note, I have hard time seeing how nardo and sauce won't get murked by the higher ups in the ootsutsuki clan. They kinda half to if the writers want to sell just how freakishly OP they are. I mean, I don't think our bros are going to be made to look like genin before them but still lol


If the new Otsutsuki's manage to oneshot Naruto then that will be a way too big of a powercreep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## plsnerf (Jul 15, 2017)

AyyLmao said:


> Isn't Naruto technically twice as strong as he was when he fought Kaguya? And while he might be a little rusty, Sasuke's been doing nothing but scouring the planet for traces of Ootsutsuki and combating deceptively-aged ISIS lolis. Furthermore, I think they've got a way around the powerlevel escalation - Kaguya was only so powerful because she was lucky enough to have picked an exceptionally ripe world to harvest, and taken its fruit all for herself. "Earth" is replete with natural energy, meaning that a chakra fruit produced by a Shinju planted there would yield exceptional benefits.
> 
> And then there's the fact that Kawaki, whoever he is, managed to kill one of them and gain its mark.


They need to make an impression though, and pain level destruction won't cut it. Imagine a scene where the clan leader brushes off an all out assault by the dynamic duo and proceeds the wipe the floor with them. That's a moment that has the potential to be legendary for this series.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MaskettaMan (Jul 15, 2017)

Call me crazy, but I don't actually think the Ootsutsuki clan has a leader.


----------



## plsnerf (Jul 15, 2017)

AyyLmao said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't actually think the Ootsutsuki clan has a leader.


I just don't see the point of introducing any new members of the clan if they're not going to be stronger than Kaguya, because that's the only way they can be considered credible threats (that and actually having fighting sense and skills). And its especially the case if there is a hierarchical structure to the ootsutsuki, which you're right, there may not be. But that's how you make the readers/watchers actually fear for the lives of naruto and sasuke, imo.


----------



## King Shark (Jul 15, 2017)

AyyLmao said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't actually think the Ootsutsuki clan has a leader.


Well, the databook claimed Kaguya was their clan leader(even though that seems retcon now) therefore there has to be higher ups, especially since they have laws in the clan.


> And then there's the fact that Kawaki, whoever heis, managed to kill one of them and gain its mark.


I'm still gonna go with the assumption that he's working for them, because i can't see that kid killing an otsutsuki unless said otsutsuki was dying or very weak.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> Because he says one thing, but then clarifies that the real author hasn't developed it out yet.


not really a clarification. He said probably and also it was in a joking manner. Though who knows


----------



## Indra (Jul 15, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> not really a clarification. He said probably and also it was in a joking manner. Though who knows


He's probably right. I mean Boruto's Dojutsu is kind of shaded differently than the Manga version, which means:

> The anime team gave their take on the look
> They decided on what they wanted it to look like post-Chapter 1

> They never clarified how Boruto's Dojutsu activated when the Nue's chakra appeared. I can't but wonder if this means, they don't know. I feel like it's weird for them to explain this later when the Nue is completely irrelevant to the plot, but what-ever

> Boruto's Dojutsu was doing random shit all over the place. Like it was just a telescope for the Nue for the first 13 episode, then in episode 14 it shot out electricity which did nothing. Then in episode 15 he see's the Nue's 'chakra points', he also heard his friends in 'Earth' and located them, punched in the air and one of the Nue's portals came out.

I think the anime team had a lot of free reign over what he can and cannot do, possibly because they don't know or have everything down yet.

This is my assumption, but even Seki' remarks about what his eye does, is a fandom theory based on the first few episodes. I've seen like 99 threads on reddit saying that Boruto inherited Naruto's evil sensing, which accumulated in his eye via Hinata's genes.



So yeah, I think the author hasn't clarified what he wants to do with the eye yet. I don't blame him of course, it's still early in the series, and Boruto still hasn't activated the eye by himself. I'm not complaining, but just pointing out that he's probably right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ignition (Jul 15, 2017)

We know how great things unplanned go for, I believe we learned enough from Kishimoto-sensei himself.
I agree though, last I wish is his evil sensing coming from Kurama

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 15, 2017)

Ignition said:


> We know how great things unplanned go for, I believe we learned enough from Kishimoto-sensei himself.
> I agree though, last I wish is his evil sensing coming from Kurama


The funniest thing about that, when Ukyo was changing the Manga's script, he actually had Momoshiki clarify that Naruto wasn't able to pass down his power onto his 'next generation' (aka offspring). So for example, if it was stated that was the case in this arc, it would make the future Movie Arc almost seem like a retcon.

Though Seki did say that it'll more or less be explained in the future, so I'm just going to take it at face value and not "confirm" "confirm" anything Boruto did with his Dojutsu, until Boruto starts using it in the Manga.

Since his Dojutsu is going dormant from here on out, there's nothing to worry about either in that regard. We'll be sitting here in the unknown for a few months (or years )


----------



## Ignition (Jul 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> he actually had Momoshiki clarify that Naruto wasn't able to pass down his power onto his 'next generation' (aka offspring). So for example, if it was stated that was the case in this arc, it would make the future Movie Arc almost seem like a retcon.



Indeed, that's what I fear about..
I'd like it to know exactly why he can't pass down Kurama, is it because he can't, or won't? if it's because he promised to abolish the jinchuuriki system then that would be a huge relief.


----------



## Indra (Jul 15, 2017)

Ignition said:


> Indeed, that's what I fear about..
> I'd like it to know exactly why he can't pass down Kurama, is it because he can't, or won't? if it's because he promised to abolish the jinchuuriki system then that would be a huge relief.


My biggest issue with the possible Jinchuriki system, is that, are there even ninja capable of sealing them? I'm not sure how this worked before, but I know that Granny Chiyo was the one who sealed Shukkaku in Gaara.

Minato for Naruto. But I feel like that art isn't something you learn in school, but rather it's something you learn with experience. In Minato's case, he was a Fuuinjutsu expert. In Chiyo's case, well she grew up in a time where Jinchuriki were common.

In new era, there's no one who utilizes a Bijuu other than Naruto and Killer Bee (I hope).

Though I would assume they would never implement the Kyuubi on Boruto (or anyone else) for the sake of originality. At that point, there would be no uniqueness at all. They must understand that much. Because the series would then focus on the new host learning how to use the Kyuubi's powers.

/likeomgimaginethathorror

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## plsnerf (Jul 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> My biggest issue with the possible Jinchuriki system, is that, are there even ninja capable of sealing them? I'm not sure how this worked before, but I know that Granny Chiyo was the one who sealed Shukkaku in Gaara.
> 
> Minato for Naruto. But I feel like that art isn't something you learn in school, but rather it's something you learn with experience. In Minato's case, he was a Fuuinjutsu expert. In Chiyo's case, well she grew up in a time where Jinchuriki were common.
> 
> ...


I think that they're definitely doing the right thing in trying to give boruto  multiple natures  ,    a sensei  with his own unique style, and a unique dojutsu to boot. As for  the curse seal , I think it might actually be a very ancient predecessor to sage mode that grants the user some seriously awesome powers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hulu (Japan) Monthly Anime Ranking:
Boruto is the most watched anime on June.
It came 2nd in May and 5th in April.
Source: Mantan Web
Top 10 in June:
1. Boruto
2. Gintama
3. Detective Conan
4. Rurouni Kenshin: Meiji Kenkaku Romantan
5. Anpanman
6. My Hero Academia
7. Eromanga Sensei
8. Akashic Records of Bastard Magic Instructor
9. Kingdom
10. The Laughing Salesman

It is hard to believe (not really) that Boruto has been only on air for 3 months. It felt like a year for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 16, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Hulu (Japan) Monthly Anime Ranking:
> Boruto is the most watched anime on June.
> It came 2nd in May and 5th in April.
> Source: Mantan Web
> ...


Well that's what a boring arc does to ya


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 16, 2017)

As expected from Boruto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 16, 2017)

I wonder where DBS is? I'm not bashing Dragon Ball, but I know it's insanely popular.

It should have been the top 3 right?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 16, 2017)

Indra said:


> I wonder where DBS is?


Hulu (Japan) probably doesn't offer DBS

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

fuff said:


> Well that's what a boring arc does to ya



The arc was actually pretty good IMO excluding the letter delivering part. It had good character developments, plot twist, great action and animation etc.... This arc really did well in setting up & forshadowing what is to come.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 16, 2017)

Indra said:


> I wonder where DBS is? I'm not bashing Dragon Ball, but I know it's insanely popular.
> 
> It should have been the top 3 right?


It's Hulu so I assume it's quite different and no DBS is in the top ten but not in the top 5.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 16, 2017)

It seems that the Boruto series is quite popular in general. 
 - More popular than One Piece and Dbs on illegal websites like kissanime.
- Shippuuden was always ranked behind One Piece and dbs the last years.
- The only more popular series are Boku no Hero and Attack on Titan.
- Attack on Titan season 2 is over so...

Reason: Denki is fire  and

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## MaskettaMan (Jul 16, 2017)

Indra said:


> he actually had Momoshiki clarify that Naruto wasn't able to pass down his power onto his 'next generation' (aka offspring). So for example, if it was stated that was the case in this arc, it would make the future Movie Arc almost seem like a retcon.


Indra, you have to understand the difference between a smattering of Kurama's chakra mixed with Boruto's own chakra and DNA, and Naruto passing Kurama's chakra down to Boruto, which Momoshiki stated was impossible (unless he became his new jinchuuriki, but for that to happen Naruto would have to die).


----------



## Indra (Jul 16, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Hulu (Japan) probably doesn't offer DBS


Makes sense



AyyLmao said:


> Indra, you have to understand the difference between a smattering of Kurama's chakra mixed with Boruto's own chakra and DNA, and Naruto passing Kurama's chakra down to Boruto, which Momoshiki stated was impossible (unless he became his new jinchuuriki, but for that to happen Naruto would have to die).


I dunno. I feel like that's conjuncture. Chakra isn't even inherited from your parents, in the sense that you don't receive your parents chakra when your born. Rather you have your own set.

That's the way I see it IMO.


----------



## fuff (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Jul 17, 2017)

Saw this on 2ch:


> 関東地区・地上波録画視聴ランキング
> 2017年6月26日(月)～7月2日(日)
> 1 ドラえもん(6/30) テレビ朝日 100.0
> 2 クレヨンしんちゃん(6/30) テレビ朝日 62.3
> ...



I take this as Boruto is well received in Kanto Region (?)

Kanto area · Terrestrial recording viewing ranking
Monday, June 26, 2017 - Sunday 2 July 2017
1 Doraemon (6/30) TV Asahi 100.0
2 Crayon Shin-chan (June 30) TV Asahi 62.3
3 Soreike! Anpanman (6/30) Nitere 61.7
4 Dragon Ball Super (Super) (7/2) Fuji TV 50.6
5 Yokai Watch (6/30) TV Tokyo 44.0
6 Pocket Monsters Sun & Moon (6/29) TV Tokyo 42.9
7 One Piece (7/2) Fuji TV 40.2
8 Kamen Rider Exe (7/2) TV Asahi 34.3
9 BORUTO - Volt - NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS (6/28) TV TOKYO 25.8
10 Curious George (7/1) NHKE TEL 25.4

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Indra (Jul 17, 2017)

For some reason I can't see the image. What is it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> For some reason I can't see the image. What is it



The site may be blocked in your country. A design of what seems Sumire in a Nue Chakra Mode which seems like Pierrot's art style or someone's art who has way too much time to make it that good.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 17, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> The site may be blocked in your country. A design of what seems Sumire in a Nue Chakra Mode which seems like Pierrot's art style or someone's art who has way too much time to make it that good.


Jesus....

That would be crazy. I'm in for more girl ppwer tho

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Packard (Jul 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> For some reason I can't see the image. What is it


Me too


----------



## Packard (Jul 17, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> The site may be blocked in your country. A design of what seems Sumire in a Nue Chakra Mode which seems like Pierrot's art style or someone's art who has way too much time to make it that good.


But I read it, now I'm crazy to see it rn


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 17, 2017)

Packard said:


> But I read it, now I'm crazy to see it rn



subject of a 2016 consultation during David Cameron's government,

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Packard (Jul 17, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Link removed


Why its looks weird for me? 
Anyway, it would be so nice to see in Boruto 
I'm ready for more girl power

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Packard (Jul 17, 2017)

Apparently that Sumire's chakra mode comes from here..?
I hope it'll be canon someday

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## plsnerf (Jul 17, 2017)

Packard said:


> Apparently that Sumire's chakra mode comes from here..?
> I hope it'll be canon someday


Bruh, I hope that this is secretly from SP themselves. They're trying trying to kill us with hype lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Packard (Jul 17, 2017)

plsnerf said:


> Bruh, I hope that this is secretly from SP themselves. They're trying trying to kill us with hype lol



Lol, you're right


----------



## Indra (Jul 17, 2017)

At this pace, Sumire is gonna become a main character

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Packard (Jul 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> At this pace, Sumire is gonna become a main character


Nah, idc if I see all girls with nice powers tho 
Now I want to do a fanart with this Sage Mode Sumire with other girls with power tho


----------



## Indra (Jul 17, 2017)

Packard said:


> Nah, idc if I see all girls with nice powers tho
> Now I want to do a fanart with this Sage Mode Sumire with other girls with power tho


Just throw in some Himawari greatness and I'll die happy with the girl trio


----------



## Packard (Jul 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> Just throw in some Himawari greatness and I'll die happy with the girl trio


No, this is a sextuple: Himawari, Sumire, Sarada, Chocho, Mirai and Yodo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> At this pace, Sumire is gonna become a main character



Sumire will be all that SP wished for Hinata to be and more. 

Their new pet favorite. 

Seriously though...will Sumire ever appear in the manga version? How "canon" is she going to be?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 17, 2017)

Packard said:


> Mirai and Yodo


Who?


----------



## Packard (Jul 17, 2017)

Rali said:


> Who?


Mirai and Yodo


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 17, 2017)

Packard said:


> Mirai and Yodo


Who?


----------



## Packard (Jul 17, 2017)

Rali said:


> Who?





Packard said:


> Mirai and Yodo


Cmon, do you not know who are Mirai and Yodo?


----------



## plsnerf (Jul 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Sumire will be all that SP wished for Hinata to be and more.
> 
> Their new pet favorite.
> 
> Seriously though...will Sumire ever appear in the manga version? How "canon" is she going to be?


I've seen a theory that once the  shojoji  arc is finished the anime characters will be introduced to the manga.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 17, 2017)

plsnerf said:


> I've seen a theory that once the  shojoji  arc is finished the anime characters will be introduced to the manga.



Yeah, though would then the events of the anime be assumed as canon for the manga or will the anime also have a different approach to some things like the Momo arc? It seems like the fight with Momo may play differently now especially if Toneri and Boruto's eye play a role there.

Also...the new dojutsu for Boruto seems to be canon for the manga too as we see him activate it against Kawaki in both versions. But I wonder if he will awaken the eye in the manga later or we will see a flashback recounting the anime events...perhaps a bit differently maybe?


----------



## Indra (Jul 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Sumire will be all that SP wished for Hinata to be and more.
> 
> Their new pet favorite.
> 
> Seriously though...will Sumire ever appear in the manga version? How "canon" is she going to be?


That totally depends on the Manga. I would laugh if they are completely irrelevant to the Manga, but SP adds them into the main story line just cuz.


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 17, 2017)

Packard said:


> Cmon, do you not know who are Mirai and Yodo?


How many times do I have to say who before you tell me who they are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> That totally depends on the Manga. I would laugh if they are completely irrelevant to the Manga, but SP adds them into the main story line just cuz.



Sumire marries Boruto in the Anime while Salad hooks up with either Mitsuki or Kawaki.

Salad marries Boruto in the manga while Mitsuki takes over Kabuto's orphanage.

Fans: ?????????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Packard (Jul 17, 2017)

Rali said:


> How many times do I have to say who before you tell me who they are


Forever 
You could searched it for yourself, you know 
*Sighs* ok
Yodo:

Mirai:


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 17, 2017)

Rali said:


> How many times do I have to say who before you tell me who they are



Mirai is Kakashi's girlfriend while Yodo is a Sunaagakure fodder with informed hype.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Sumire marries Boruto in the Anime while Salad hooks up with either Mitsuki or Kawaki.
> 
> Salad marries Boruto in the manga while Mitsuki takes over Kabuto's orphanage.
> 
> Fans: ?????????


I would laugh so hard


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 17, 2017)

Packard said:


> Forever
> You could searched it for yourself, you know
> *Sighs* ok
> Yodo:
> ...


Wh-



Arles Celes said:


> Mirai is Kakashi's girlfriend while Yodo is a Sunaagakure fodder with informed hype.


Uh okay I get now.


----------



## Packard (Jul 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Mirai is Kakashi's girlfriend while Yodo is a Sunaagakure fodder with informed hype.


Where you get that Mirai is Kakashi's girlfriend?


----------



## Packard (Jul 17, 2017)

Rali said:


> Wh-


......
Okay, Mirai is Asuma and Kurenai's daughter while Yodo looks like Gaara's daughter but I'm not certain about it


----------



## Ignition (Jul 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Sumire marries Boruto in the Anime while Salad hooks up with either Mitsuki or Kawaki.



Yes! 
I ship Sarada and Kawaki <3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 17, 2017)

Packard said:


> Where you get that Mirai is Kakashi's girlfriend?



She takes care of all of Kakashi's needs even when he is taking a bath. 

She watches over him 24h/day. 

Asuma must be boiling in anger.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Asuma must be boiling in anger.


Asuma should be honored that a Hokage is fucking his daughter 
Maybe that way his grandsons will amount to something


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 17, 2017)

Rali said:


> Asuma should be honored that a Hokage is fucking his daughter
> Maybe that way his grandsons will amount to something



Since in this manga its all about the genes therefore Kakashi decided to have some Sarutobi genes added(stolen) to the Hatake pool. 

Kakashi's kids will take over the dog ninjas now that Kiba will breed with some cat chick.


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Since in this manga its all about the genes therefore Kakashi decided to have some Sarutobi genes added(stolen) to the Hatake pool.


Kakashi following in the ways of Hiashi I see


----------



## King Shark (Jul 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Yodo is a Sunaagakure fodder with informed hype.


Don't remind me that she jobbed to shikadai.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 17, 2017)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Don't remind me that she jobbed to shikadai.



She is the worst.

Not only she fails but she also gives expectations that she fails to deliver too.

Fodder is fodder.


----------



## King Shark (Jul 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> She is the worst.
> 
> Not only she fails but she also gives expectations that she fails to deliver too.
> 
> Fodder is fodder.


She hasn't done anything yet so i cant really defend anything. You win.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 17, 2017)

The Orange Hokage said:


> She hasn't done anything yet so i cant really defend anything. You win.



The best thing is that we did not even get to see her fight.

Her only reason to exist was to hype Shikadai but she was so irrelevant that we did not get to see her lose. Even 1010 got a losing moment against Temari and was not hyped as "Konoha's Hope".

Its as if Kaguya after being hyped as she was, ended up bitten in half by Kakashi's dog shortly after making her appearance. And it happening off panel too. lol


----------



## King Shark (Jul 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> The best thing is that we did not even get to see her fight.
> 
> Her only reason to exist was to hype Shikadai but she was so irrelevant that we did not get to see her lose. Even 1010 got a losing moment against Temari and was not hyped as "Konoha's Hope".
> 
> Its as if Kaguya after being hyped as she was, ended up bitten in half by Kakashi's dog shortly after making her appearance. And it happening off panel too. lol


Idk if the movie showed her losing, but the recap showed her getting caught by shikadai's shadow paralysis jutsu. Shikadai doubted he'd win against her next time, so i have some hope.


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm starting to wonder if the reason why we don't see Kiba and Tenten*, and the fact that we don't even know if they have children, is because both were teamed with a Hyuuga so maybe they have their own kids, they are Himawari's age, and will be her teammates. Because it's a funny coincidence that the only three old-gen Ninja (Shino, Kiba, Tenten) who don't seemingly have kids all were all teamed with a Hyuuga (Rock Lee being an exception). And Himawari WILL need some teammates whenever we reach Boruto Shippuden.

*Yeah, some believed that Tenten was Metal's mother, but by now that seems very unlikely



Arles Celes said:


> The best thing is that we did not even get to see her fight.



Well, here's to hoping that the Anime used the opportunity and stretches the Chuunin Exam to an entire cour so we see her in action.

I'd also wish that they moved the Chuunin Exam to some other village so we can visit it, but unfortunately that'll never happen :'(

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 17, 2017)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Idk if the movie showed her losing, but the recap showed her getting caught by shikadai's shadow paralysis jutsu. Shikadai doubted he'd win against her next time, so i have some hope.


Really, I recall in the Boruto manag version we only saw a single panel of her caught with Shikadai's shadow and no comment from Shika himself. Did Shikadai give her that praise much later?


----------



## King Shark (Jul 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Really, I recall in the Boruto manag version we only saw a single panel of her caught with Shikadai's shadow and no comment from Shika himself. Did Shikadai give her that praise much later?


He said that on her profile.
Rival comment: “This time I casually won, but next time, I don’t know. Troublesome…”
"Troublesome"


----------



## fuff (Jul 17, 2017)

that's clearly fanart.

i doubt sumire will really be "main" now that her conflict has been resolved she might come here and there throughout the anime though and when a big event happens we will see her in action...nothing more..i would say


----------



## plsnerf (Jul 17, 2017)

fuff said:


> that's clearly fanart.
> 
> i doubt sumire will really be "main" now that her conflict has been resolved she might come here and there throughout the anime though and when a big event happens we will see her in action...nothing more..i would say


If they didn't  have any plans for her going forward they could have very easily offed her or sent her to another village, never again to be heard about. Their choice to have her stay communicates that she will play some role, whether minor or major, at some point. Especially since she is still connected to the nue, which they for sure are saving for something down the line.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 17, 2017)

plsnerf said:


> If they didn't  have any plans for her going forward they could have very easily offed her or sent her to another village, never again to be heard about. Their choice to have her stay communicates that she will play some role, whether minor or major, at some point. Especially since she is still connected to the nue, which they for sure are saving for something down the line.



but it is the naruto series...i mean sai and yamoto were pretty hyped up but was a let down. they will prob reference nue and that dimension but nothing more just to figure about kaguya stuff. I think they brought sumire back to keep that "happy" vibe kishimoto wanted

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 17, 2017)

The Orange Hokage said:


> He said that on her profile.
> Rival comment: “This time I casually won, but next time, I don’t know. Troublesome…”
> "Troublesome"



That sounds more like he is being lazy than actual praise.

"Casually won".

Jerk. 

May Shojojojojo fall in love with him.


----------



## plsnerf (Jul 17, 2017)

fuff said:


> but it is the naruto series...i mean sai and yamoto were pretty hyped up but was a let down. they will prob reference nue and that dimension but nothing more just to figure about kaguya stuff. I think they brought sumire back to keep that "happy" vibe kishimoto wanted


We'll see but that would make her staying in the village completely pointless. The new character that has the least chance of doing anything from now on is denki imo. I think sumire is too powerful with comparison to the rest of her class to not having anything else to do later on. 

Kodachi is writing boruto, and I think that he's probably taking into consideration the lackluster aspects of part 1 and 2 (such as completely ignoring the side characters for the most part) and will probably find good ways to implement those changes going forward. I mean,  shinki  is going to be a kind of rival to boruto, judging by the scenes in the manga he was given, so I'm hoping it's the same thing for the others.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 17, 2017)

plsnerf said:


> We'll see but that would make her staying in the village completely pointless. The new character that has the least chance of doing anything from now on is denki imo. I think sumire is too powerful with comparison to the rest of her class to not having anything else to do later on.
> 
> Kodachi is writing boruto, and I think that he's probably taking into consideration the lackluster aspects of part 1 and 2 (such as completely ignoring the side characters for the most part) and will probably find good ways to implement those changes going forward. I mean,  shinki  is going to be a kind of rival to boruto, judging by the scenes in the manga he was given, so I'm hoping it's the same thing for the others.



i dunno, i guess we will see...i honestly thought dengki and iweabe has some importance after the first two eps but instead they are just fillers for boruto's posse


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 17, 2017)

fuff said:


> i dunno, i guess we will see...i honestly thought dengki and iweabe has some importance after the first two eps but instead they are just fillers for boruto's posse


It all depends on what happens after the Shojojo arc. If they show up in the manga then they might be important if they don't then they were nothing but filler.


----------



## fuff (Jul 17, 2017)

Rali said:


> It all depends on what happens after the Shojojo arc. If they show up in the manga then they might be important if they don't then they were nothing but filler.


i think they will be more bg characters..similar to how konohamaru was in pt1 and pt2
though killing off denki will be best XD

i wonder how they are going to handle iweabe and kawaki having the same VA unless he has a range in his voice....??


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 17, 2017)

fuff said:


> i wonder how they are going to handle iweabe and kawaki having the same VA unless he has a range in his voice....??


That's simple Iwabe will end up turning into Kawaki

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## King Shark (Jul 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> That sounds more like he is being lazy than actual praise.
> 
> "Casually won".
> 
> ...


Better than nothing
Is that a friggin' jojo reference?

Forgot to add this, but can we even go by what the novel said as canon? Because neither the movie nor recap calls her "sunagakure's best hope" or whatever. Only her profile gives her canon hype.


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 17, 2017)

Rali said:


> It all depends on what happens after the Shojojo arc. If they show up in the manga then they might be important if they don't then they were nothing but filler.



Yep, she may even appear next chap if Ikemoto wants it: Boruto has to catch up to Team Konohamaru which already went on the mission, so he may join Team Sai who are being sent as reinforcements.
Not that I think it'll actually happen that soon. Sounds too much like wishful thinking even to me XP


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 17, 2017)

The Orange Hokage said:


> Better than nothing.
> Is that a friggin' jojo reference?



Yeah, from the Boruto manga most humanitarian shota eater.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## plsnerf (Jul 17, 2017)

Nayrael said:


> Yep, she may even appear next chap if Ikemoto wants it: Boruto has to catch up to Team Konohamaru which already went on the mission, so he may join Team Sai who are being sent as reinforcements.
> Not that I think it'll actually happen that soon. Sounds too much like wishful thinking even to me XP


Sai has a team? And sumire is apart of it?


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 17, 2017)

plsnerf said:


> Sai has a team? And sumire is apart of it?



Nah, just spitting things out of my ass XP Just thought that if she was part of a Team, her Captain would be someone who matters to her... so Sai or Shino. And the later one is busy being a teacher, and I don't think Sai is anyone's captain right now. So Team Sai.
Of course, it may as well be some OC, but where's the fun in saying Team OC?

Anyway, everything in that post is just a baseless theory. No reason to think too much on it XP


----------



## fuff (Jul 19, 2017)

sakura!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Jul 19, 2017)

fuff said:


> sakura!!!



A scene from Gaiden?


----------



## Indra (Jul 19, 2017)

That's from the OP I think. Not sure


----------



## Kony (Jul 19, 2017)

A pic from Naoki Kobayashi. The man behind Sasuke VS Kinshiki scene in Boruto movie.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 20, 2017)

shin!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ramezzes (Jul 20, 2017)

I know this series has become one of the most watched but apparently few in tumblr think the series is a train wreck despite the anime doing so well. And it is for idiotic and retarded reasons such as BoruSara for simply being hetero, the way Boruto acts and demanding that Sarada be the main instead of Boruto like hello Sarada is one of the mains in the new series right?
Sorry if I keep talking about tumblr too often

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> I know this series has become one of the most watched but apparently few in tumblr think the series is a train wreck despite the anime doing so well. And it is for idiotic and retarded reasons such as BoruSara for simply being hetero, the way Boruto acts and demanding that Sarada be the main instead of Boruto like hello Sarada is one of the mains in the new series right?
> Sorry if I keep talking about tumblr too often



Sarada, right now, is a secondary character. She's not in Boruto's team, she doesn't have a lot of screen time and Sumire got more screentime than her. That being said, Gaiden is coming so it's all good.



fuff said:


> shin!



Still wonder how anyone can confuse this guy with Shisui.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 20, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Still wonder how anyone can confuse this guy with Shisui.


its the nose


----------



## fuff (Jul 20, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Still wonder how anyone can confuse this guy with Shisui.


pretty self explanatory
would have been better if he was shisui tho that would have been repetitive (obito)

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2017)

Considering how shit Shin's motives were, I'm glad it wasn't Shisui.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 20, 2017)

we don't need another known Uchiha to get shitted on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2017)

Fairy Tail has shit villains who get nakama'd. Kishimoto has shit villains who are Itachi fan's


----------



## fuff (Jul 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> Considering how shit Shin's motives were, I'm glad it wasn't Shisui.


bring akatsuki back and avenge itachi? 
his motives sounds more interesting than what we are getting in the manga and anime thus far even if he wasn't shisui it was more interesting...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> Fairy Tail has shit villains who get nakama'd. Kishimoto has shit villains who are Itachi fan's


pretty sure Obito got nakama-d too to be fair


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2017)

fuff said:


> bring akatsuki back and avenge itachi?
> his motives sounds more interesting than what we are getting in the manga and anime thus far even if he wasn't shisui it was more interesting...


You mean hide until everyone gets nice and comfy with peace.... Then become obsessed with Itachi and wanna start calling yourself an Uchiha? 

He was lame. If Kishimoto wanted him to be interesting, he would of actually brought the Akatsuki back, instead he just ... focused on replicating other Shin clones who posed no threat. And his version of avenging Itachi has to be the worst way to avenge Itachi.

Like, I can't. At the end he just turned out to be some weirdo who had hard on for Itachi (for no explained reason by the way), and he wanted to kill everyone who was involved in his murder.

He's arguably one of the worst villains we ever had 



Haruka Katana said:


> pretty sure Obito got nakama-d too to be fair


I think people stopped taking him seriously when that mask fell off


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> You mean hide until everyone gets nice and comfy with peace.... Then become obsessed with Itachi and wanna start calling yourself an Uchiha?


Do they explain why he was obsessed with Itachi?
Because I don't actually remember if they did.


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2017)

Rali said:


> Do they explain why he was obsessed with Itachi?
> Because I don't actually remember if they did.



*Spoiler*: __ 



No 



That's all they said! No more information on this. His motivations were literally just "obsessed with Itachi"

Shin started out interesting until we found out his motivations were Obito tier lame


----------



## fuff (Jul 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> You mean hide until everyone gets nice and comfy with peace.... Then become obsessed with Itachi and wanna start calling yourself an Uchiha?
> 
> He was lame. If Kishimoto wanted him to be interesting, he would of actually brought the Akatsuki back, instead he just ... focused on replicating other Shin clones who posed no threat. And his version of avenging Itachi has to be the worst way to avenge Itachi.
> 
> ...


i agree on his way of going about it was stupid but thought of bringing akatsuki back due being obsessed with itachi was interesting

worst villain tho? nah, that is hands down kaguya


----------



## Platypus (Jul 20, 2017)

Be mindful of Naruto Gaiden spoilers, guys...



Haruka Katana said:


> we don't need another known Uchiha to get shitted on


Too late. The light novels already did

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Jul 20, 2017)

it's not like there is anything to spoil anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Jul 20, 2017)

Kishimoto simply namedropped "Itachi" and "Akatsuki" cause it would excite fans (it kinda did). Or maybe he's just a nostalgia freak himself 

Other than that, Shin was just a plot device.
>message of gaiden is that genetics aren't what bonds are about
>villain of gaiden is an asshat who believes bonds = genetics

and I guess he was also there to have a fight or two happen. And the only good fights were at the beginning. It went all to shit when two demi-gods were being trolled by Shin

His powers and design were kinda lame too, and everything that might've been interesting about him was never explained.

tl;dr Shin was a terrible villain. Even Kaguya had clearer motives and background

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 20, 2017)

Honestly based on Kishi's interviews he really didn't give a shit about the villain anyway.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Honestly based on Kishi's interviews he really didn't give a shit about the villain anyway.



Not enough chapters to do that anyway.


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 20, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Kishimoto simply namedropped "Itachi" and "Akatsuki" cause it would excite fans (it kinda did). Or maybe he's just a nostalgia freak himself
> 
> Other than that, Shin was just a plot device.
> >message of gaiden is that genetics aren't what bonds are about
> ...



I thought the message of gaiden is that regardless how shit your parents are at least your mother isn't Sakura.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Platypus (Jul 20, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> I thought the message of gaiden is that regardless how shit your parents are at least your mother isn't Sakura.


I meant "the message _Kishimoto intended_"


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> Fairy Tail has shit villains who get nakama'd. Kishimoto has shit villains who are Itachi fan's


Madara wasn't an Itachi fan though does this mean that he's a good villain


----------



## UchiSarada (Jul 20, 2017)

Obito is the worst villain of the series.
Rin, Rin, Rin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2017)

Rali said:


> Madara wasn't an Itachi fan though does this mean that he's a good villain


Madara was an okay villain

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2017)

fuff said:


> i agree on his way of going about it was stupid but thought of bringing akatsuki back due being obsessed with itachi was interesting
> 
> worst villain tho? nah, that is hands down kaguya


I say he's one of the worst villains because at least some have clear motives, with Shin, it's unclear. It's mostly just talked about without any real objective.

He comes out looking like someone who grew up fapping to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi


 and got really mad when he was KO'd.


----------



## Zef (Jul 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> Madara was an okay villain


Madara:

> *"I want peace"*


> Also Madara,* "I love fighting so much, let me lick my wounds and laugh like a maniac at getting hurt."*

Madara is a good villain if you ignore his contradictions, and plot armor. Otherwise he's merely "okay" like you said.

As far as villain quality.

Part 1 Orochimaru >>>Nagato>>Madara>Kaguya>Shin>Failbito

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 20, 2017)

Zef said:


> Kaguya>Shin>Failbito


Hey Hey Obito doesn't deserve to be behind a plot device and a guy who didn't even have a motivation other than being obsessed with Itachi

Reactions: Like 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Zef (Jul 20, 2017)

Rali said:


> Hey Hey Obito doesn't deserve to be behind a plot device and a guy who didn't even have a motivation other than being obsessed with Itachi


Obsessed with Itachi>>>Obsessed with Rin


Also

*Spoiler*: __ 



at least Shin died a villain.




Obito like the many before him got redeemed and went to heaven with Rin.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 20, 2017)

Zef said:


> Obsessed with Itachi>>>Obsessed with Rin


At least the latter was explained even if it was stupid while Shin's obsession was stupid and was never explained on top of that



Zef said:


> Also



*Spoiler*: __ 



We both know that Shin would be alive now if the narrative even gave a single fuck about him which it didn't also he got a billion clones alive in his place so.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2017)

Zef said:


> Obsessed with Itachi>>>Obsessed with Rin
> 
> 
> Also
> ...




Regardless on how you may not like Obito on a personal level, he was for more develloped than Shin.


----------



## Zef (Jul 20, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Regardless on how you may not like Obito on a personal level, *he was for more develloped than Shin.*



And? He's still trash. Development doesn't mean nothing if it's shit development. 

He went from decent person to omnicidal maniac because his crush died. He didn't try to verify crap or anything, he immediately did a 180 in personality the moment he saw Kakashi's chidori hit her.

His turn was worse then Itachi suddenly being good.


Rali said:


> At least the latter was explained even if it was stupid while Shin's obsession was stupid and was never explained on top of that


True



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> We both know that Shin would be alive now if the narrative even gave a single fuck about him which it didn't also he got a billion clones alive in his place so.


Following this logic numerous dead characters are irrelevant to the narrative, and yet most of them helped shape the story. 

Minato, Itachi, Hiruzen, Hashirama, Madara, Jirayai, Shisui, Danzo, Neji, Should I go on?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 20, 2017)

Zef said:


> Following this logic numerous dead characters are irrelevant to the narrative, and yet most of them helped shape the story.
> 
> Minato, Itachi, Hiruzen, Hashirama, Madara, Jirayai, Shisui, Danzo, Neji, Should I go on?


I meant more like he would be redeemed and besides half the characters you listed got revived for the final arc and Shisui was never that important to the narrative.

Also only two of them count as villains so don't know why you're comparing them to shin


----------



## UchiSarada (Jul 20, 2017)

Shin didn't go as far as Obito did, making the entire shinobi world fall into an eternal genjutsu just because of Rin's death?


----------



## MaskettaMan (Jul 20, 2017)

I like to think Shin was just a stab at Itachi fanboys. Personally, I don't think there's a single Naruto villain who stayed consistently good (or just plain consistent) throughout the entire series.


----------



## Indra (Jul 20, 2017)

Zef said:


> Madara:
> 
> > *"I want peace"*
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 20, 2017)

Zef said:


> Madara:
> 
> > *"I want peace"*
> 
> ...



Madara was just insane. Or extremely bipolar.

If you go with that then Madara is not THAT bad.

Not counting asspulls and recycled jutsus but still...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 20, 2017)

Madara is insane, his way of achieving peace is twisted af. He still badass tho and way more entertaining than pedobito

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akiretsu (Jul 21, 2017)

Aw, come on guys, Obito behind Shin? 


Pre-Chapter 600 has to count for SOMETHING!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 21, 2017)

oh cool some new art


----------



## Indra (Jul 22, 2017)

That Boruto v Kawaki imagine... I need in HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 22, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


>


BORUTO AND KAWAKI
I NEED! HOW MUCH MONEY?!


----------



## Indra (Jul 22, 2017)

So many SP goodies.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 22, 2017)

Anyone know if those images are going to be released in an art book or something?
I'm a bit too obsessed with older Boruto and Kawaki... I need these.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 22, 2017)

Anyone know what the date below the images is referencing to? The one below the Kawaki and Boruto one?
Is it an art book? Is that the date for it's release?


----------



## fuff (Jul 22, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Anyone know if those images are going to be released in an art book or something?
> I'm a bit too obsessed with older Boruto and Kawaki... I need these.


obsessed with kawaki....da fuck??? the guy said two sentences... 

i think those are pencil boards? they will be released as a set or through event limited? crane? i dunno something around that area
definitely not an art book tho


----------



## fuff (Jul 22, 2017)

that itachi and sasuke one tho 
sarada and sasuke...sasuke looks kinda weird in it..like his neck is too long

eww denki tho

no sakura at all?? no t7 or ss?


----------



## fuff (Jul 22, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Are these picture from Jump Victory Carnival 2017


yep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (Jul 22, 2017)

Someone please tell me where i can buy this AMAZING figurine? I need this in my life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UchiSarada (Jul 22, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Someone please tell me where i can this AMAZING figurine? I need this my life.



He looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 22, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> He looks amazing



Naruto always looks amazing

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Jul 22, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto always looks amazing



I know, but his face in the figure looks incredible.


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 22, 2017)

fuff said:


> obsessed with kawaki....da fuck??? the guy said two sentences...





fuff said:


> that itachi and sasuke one tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Jul 22, 2017)

Someone noticed the Boruto and Denki one? And we have a Boruto and Kawaki one too? 
Maybe "Denki is Kawaki" confirmed?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 22, 2017)

Hokage Naruto is imo Naruto's best design, it looks badass

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## AsterMK (Jul 22, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Hokage Naruto is imo Naruto's best design, it looks badass


Hokage Naruto is also his best personality. He's so badass and confident, and yet he's also adorable and has real life down to earth problems, like not knowing how to be a parent because he never had any.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Packard (Jul 22, 2017)

@ramezzes why funny? I'm really thinking that we have some relationship between Denki and Kawaki.

First we don't have any posters of Boruto with Shikadai, Inojin or Mitsuki, but we have one with Denki;
Second, Denki gained prominence in the last episode (not to mention the highlight he had in the first episode);
Third, his reasons for being a ninja and his relationship with his father may be important to his future (just as Anakin started turning to the dark side after saw his mother dead).
I don't think he'll be just a secondary character. I think he has the potential to be something beyond being the "Izzy" of the group.
Maybe I'm just being Optimistic, but we had that plot twist with Sumire too, so...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 22, 2017)

Sumire, Denki & Iwabe in the same team


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 22, 2017)

Packard said:


> @ramezzes why funny? I'm really thinking that we have some relationship between Denki and Kawaki.
> 
> First we don't have any posters of Boruto with Shikadai, Inojin or Mitsuki, but we have one with Denki;
> Second, Denki gained prominence in the last episode (not to mention the highlight he had in the first episode);
> ...



Naruto - Denki - the "loser"
Sasuke - Bolt - the "gifted" kid

- Denki's best friends are Bolt and Iwabe
- Kawaki and Iwabe share the same voice actor
- Iwabe is tall and uses a "stick" like Kawaki
- Denki is more relevant than many other characters for example ep 1 and 16
- He don't want become a ninja and is connected to modern technology
- Both have a "difficult" (lol) father/son relationship
- Denki and Kawaki have similar front hair...
- "... because you let Iwabe die, Boruto."

Everybody asks who is Kawaki and when will he appear... mabe he already did

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ramezzes (Jul 22, 2017)

Packard said:


> @ramezzes why funny? I'm really thinking that we have some relationship between Denki and Kawaki.
> 
> First we don't have any posters of Boruto with Shikadai, Inojin or Mitsuki, but we have one with Denki;
> Second, Denki gained prominence in the last episode (not to mention the highlight he had in the first episode);
> ...


Lol Sorry thought it looked like you were joking but now that you mention it, it's possible

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ramezzes (Jul 22, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sumire, Denki & Iwabe in the same team


Wait wha--? For real? where?

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 22, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Wait wha--? For real? where?



In my mind.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Packard (Jul 22, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Naruto - Denki - the "loser"
> Sasuke - Bolt - the "gifted" kid
> 
> - Denki's best friends are Bolt and Iwabe
> ...


Idk if I rate your post as Friendly or Agree 
Or you're mocking me 



ramezzes said:


> Lol Sorry thought it looked like you were joking but now that you mention it, it's possible


Lmao, maybe I mispronounced myself. Sorry for that

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 22, 2017)

Iwabee and Denki gonna fuse.  Mmm, yes... Kawaki...


fuff said:


> obsessed with kawaki....da fuck??? the guy said two sentences...
> 
> i think those are pencil boards? they will be released as a set or through event limited? crane? i dunno something around that area
> definitely not an art book tho


Just because he only said two sentences, doesn't mean they weren't the two most important sentences in the series thus far.
He intrigues me to no end.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Akiretsu (Jul 22, 2017)

I honestly believe Iwabe is gonna get abducted by the Otsutsuki's and come back brain washed as Kawaki and Boruto unlike his father will call and treat him like he wants thus Boruto refers to him as Kawaki.

Idk, I just get the feeling whoever Kawaki is, he's a puppet for the Otsutsuki's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 22, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Someone please tell me where i can buy this AMAZING figurine? I need this in my life.


Mmmm...HotKage!!!  (but his whiskers are too far back on his cheeks)


Akiretsu said:


> I honestly believe Iwabe is gonna get abducted by the Otsutsuki's and come back brain washed as Kawaki and Boruto unlike his father will call and treat him like he wants thus Boruto refers to him as Kawaki.


Boruto will defeat him with Algebra!!


----------



## UchiSarada (Jul 22, 2017)

Akiretsu said:


> I honestly believe Iwabe is gonna get abducted by the Otsutsuki's and come back brain washed as Kawaki and Boruto unlike his father will call and treat him like he wants thus Boruto refers to him as Kawaki.
> 
> Idk, I just get the feeling whoever Kawaki is, he's a puppet for the Otsutsuki's.



I wonder how Kawaki got his seal, Boruto got his after he defeated Momoshiki.
Maybe the Otsutsukis made a stop before arriving to Konoha.


----------



## Indra (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't really want Kawaki to be one of his classmates otherwise they won't let Boruto treat him like an insane person.

Im still on the Kawaki is just Kawaki theory lol

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 22, 2017)

I love it when the conversation changes to Kawaki...

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Derael (Jul 22, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> I love it when the conversation changes to Kawaki...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm gonna add this to my stash of Boruto reaction images. Thank you.


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 22, 2017)

The Ootsutsukis only care for one thing and this is chakra. They don't care for the ninja era or humans in general. 
They don't need humans...
Characters like Iwabe, Denki and the manga kid are baits none of them is Kawaki.
Kawaki is Kawaki.

Boruto series might go the DBZ way:
Radditz - Kaguya
Momoshiki - Vegeta
Kinshiki - Nappa

Frieza and Ginyu force - new Ootsutsukis

Gero/Cyborgs - manga chapter 11/Kawaki

I don't think Kawaki is a puppet or is really connected to the aliens. 
He speaks like a conqueror... end the old era and build up a new one.
Only because he has the same tattoo as Bolt doesn't mean he got it the same way.
Artificial humans are already a thing: Mitsuki, Shins...
One of the main aspects of the Boruto series is modern technology.

Why you guys think Kawaki looks like combination of C 16/17/18?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 22, 2017)

not really...
itachi and sasuke have more screen time and panel time compared to what kawaki has now...


----------



## Indra (Jul 22, 2017)

@DeathTheBeast

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shippuuden (Jul 22, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Someone please tell me where i can buy this AMAZING figurine? I need this in my life.


 
Here and details:
Link.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 22, 2017)

Indra said:


> @DeathTheBeast


They look like edgelords

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 22, 2017)

Rali said:


> They look like edgelords


Edgy is the new black

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 22, 2017)

Indra said:


> @DeathTheBeast


You never fail to make me happy.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 22, 2017)

Indra said:


> Edgy is the new black


Black is the new orange it seems

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MaskettaMan (Jul 22, 2017)

Because God forbid a ninja dress in black and not bright fucking orange.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 22, 2017)

AyyLmao said:


> Because God forbid a ninja dress in black and not bright fucking orange.


You're right.
He should dress in green spandex instead

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 22, 2017)

Rali said:


> Black is the new orange it seems


It's all subjective anyway.

I'll judge how the designs feel when the story reaches that point. For example, I can't really decide how I feel about it unless I see it plan out.

I'm that kind of guy :/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 22, 2017)

Indra said:


> It's all subjective anyway.
> 
> I'll judge how the designs feel when the story reaches that point. For example, I can't really decide how I feel about it unless I see it plan out.
> 
> I'm that kind of guy :/


I;m honestly just meh at the design of Kawaki and Adult Boruto.


----------



## Indra (Jul 22, 2017)

Rali said:


> I;m honestly just meh at the design of Kawaki and Adult Boruto.


I gotta see it more

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Pierro (Jul 22, 2017)

Kawaki's design looks cool but yeah I agree about Boruto's adult design. It could have been better if they had given him different clothes or something.


----------



## Indra (Jul 22, 2017)

I wonder if the Boruto v. Kawaki fight will be better than the Naruto v. Sasuke fight.

For me the final fight was low key kind of disappointing. :/


----------



## MaskettaMan (Jul 22, 2017)

Eh, they're better than both of Naruto and Sasuke's Shippuden designs IMO (with the exception of Sage Mode Naruto). Although I don't personally mind Taka Sasuke. The blue apron is kinda silly, though. Anything beats Stripper Sauce.



Indra said:


> I wonder if the Boruto v. Kawaki fight will be better than the Naruto v. Sasuke fight.


The anime version? Maybe. Don't know about the manga.


----------



## Indra (Jul 22, 2017)

AyyLmao said:


> The anime version? Maybe. Don't know about the manga.


I don't expect much from the Manga version, but if the Anime team still has sekibeing and the guy who animated the Sarada ED. Then I expect good things.


----------



## fuff (Jul 22, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Kawaki's design looks cool but yeah I agree about Boruto's adult design. It could have been better if they had given him different clothes or something.


sorry but ikemoto is only good at copying

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MaskettaMan (Jul 22, 2017)

Nothing original exists in this world anymore, fuff. Even Sasuke is just a ripoff of HxH.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Raniero (Jul 23, 2017)

AyyLmao said:


> Nothing original exists in this world anymore, fuff. Even Sasuke is just a ripoff of HxH.


Kurapika >>> Sasuke

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 2


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 23, 2017)

Indra said:


> I don't expect much from the Manga version, but if the Anime team still has sekibeing and the guy who animated the Sarada ED. Then I expect good things.



The guy who animated the new ED( Tatsuya Koyanagi) isn't anything too special and worked on the Naruto vs Sasuke fight. He is definitely not the guy who can fulfill your expections.
But the guy (Tsuru directed ep 82,85,123,166,290,293,295,478 ) who did the first ED can...

Should people like Yamashita, Ito, Huang (sekibeing), Kobayashi, Fujisawa or even people like Norio or Nishio work on the fight and they have enough time...

Naruto vs Sasuke was underwhelming for three reasons:
- two many medicore animators and the good ones couldn't perform their best
- huge things are extrem difficult to animate
- far too conservative

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 23, 2017)

Movie Himawari is too good for this sinful world.
Manga Himawari is Gollum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 23, 2017)

My theory is that Kawaki a Cell style character made from the cells of Naruto and Sasuke.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ramezzes (Jul 23, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Movie Himawari is too good for this sinful world.
> Manga Himawari is Gollum


That was the first chapter when the art looked a bit messy. In recent chapters it looks slightly good and Hima doesn't look like a Gollum like how she looked in the first chapter. Granted Ike still needs to work on her but still looks better in recent chapters nonetheless


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 23, 2017)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> My theory is that Kawaki a Cell style character made from the cells of Naruto and Sasuke.



Only an idiot would create a character out of cells from Nardo and Sauce and then don't give him "special" eyes.
It's not like Kawaki is the first character...



Artificial humans like Mitsuki and the Shins have a complete different skin colour. They don't look like normal humans, but
Kawaki does.
I don't think there is somebody in the Naruto world that can create a better artificial human than Orochimaru.

But there is something Orochimaru doesn't care for but ... in chapter 11.
Modern Technology/Weapons!

In our world industrial robots are replacing human workers more and more...

Half human half cyborg or maybe even 100% machine

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## shippuuden (Jul 23, 2017)

@fuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 23, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> That's the part I liked the least! I find giant monster fights boring. I quite enjoyed the hand to hand combat between them, though.
> 
> He's not even good at that.


hahah true i should have stated also bad at copying


shippuuden said:


> @fuff


sasuke!!!!!!!!!!!!! those legs...naruto or sakura...if naruto...why the f is he wearing crop leggings XD
tho they look more feminine
is this legit tho???


----------



## Indra (Jul 23, 2017)

Looks like Sakura's legs


----------



## Zef (Jul 24, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Kurapika >>> Sasuke


Kurapika wears dresses. At least Sasuke isn't confused about who he is.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 24, 2017)

Why is Sasuke depicted in his teen design? Seems out of place with the rest (and they could have made a new pic of Naruto instead of copy pasting and old one.


----------



## shippuuden (Jul 24, 2017)

*Autographed drawing of Kenji Taira, Uchiha family:*
Happy Birthday Sasuke
With a drawing of Taira-san 
(Boruto SD) | Jump Victory Carnival 2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raniero (Jul 24, 2017)

Zef said:


> Kurapika wears dresses. At least Sasuke isn't confused about who he is.


They were traditional Kurta clothes, okay? Don't be so judgmental

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Derael (Jul 24, 2017)

Zef said:


> Kurapika wears dresses. At least Sasuke isn't confused about who he is.


Are you seriously talking fashion when Sasuke is the guy wearing ridiculously wide cleavage?
Also, I'm not sure how wearing traditional clothes is a bad thing.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 24, 2017)

Derael said:


> Are you seriously talking fashion when Sasuke is the guy wearing ridiculously wide cleavage?
> Also, I'm not sure how wearing traditional clothes is a bad thing.


Not sure which one tickles me more... onesie Sasuke, or practically shirtless Sasuke...

I love Sasuke... but so many things he does tickles me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MaskettaMan (Jul 24, 2017)

Now we know which side of the family Sarada gets her fashion sense from.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 24, 2017)

Raniero said:


> They were traditional Kurta clothes, okay? Don't be so judgmental



1999 version was gay as fuck though. Probably the reason why Kurapika is a girl theory was so widespread.



AyyLmao said:


> Now we know which side of the family Sarada gets her fashion sense from.


Karin?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hebi Sasuke's clothes are common in Japanese folklore.


----------



## AdamWiz (Jul 24, 2017)

I think Hebi Sasuke's design is nice. It's not feminine at all.


Rali said:


> Karin?


Sarada sweetie, I'm so sorry an ugly ass bitch would say something like this oh my god

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Jul 24, 2017)

Heard episode 20 is titled "The Boy with the Sharingan"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Jul 24, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> Heard episode 20 is titled "The Boy with the Sharingan"


----------



## Indra (Jul 24, 2017)

"Dunno"


----------



## Raniero (Jul 24, 2017)

Was this interview posted? I got this from an /a/ thread, so point out anything that's wrong if you can, Yagami. 

Who do you think changed the most, during this first arc?

Ryuichi Kijima (Mitsuki): I think Shino is the one who matured the most.

Yuuko Sanpei (Boruto): I heard he talked more in Boruto than during the 15 years of Naruto.

Endou Aya (Sumire): At the start, he was effectively seeking the best way to be a proper teacher.

Yuuko Sanpei (Boruto): Everyone was seeking the best way to be better at their places, Shino as a teacher, Sumire as the Class Rep...
Because of that there was some tension in the academy, just like in the recording studios.

Endou Aya (Sumire): I wonder how Sumire became the Class Rep. Considering her situation, I wonder if everyone else told her to "Go for it!"

Ryuichi Kijima (Mitsuki): On the contrary, I have the feeling Boruto didn't change that much.

Yuuko Sanpei (Boruto): Rather than a growing all of a sudden, Boruto bonds little by little with his peers, he becomes more lenient.

Ryuichi Kijima (Mitsuki): In that way, Mitsuki has been growing too. He has been influenced by many peoples, learned about ninjas and emotions.
Inside those persons, Boruto is the closest to be "Mitsuki"'s sun. It feels weird when I put it into in words.

Is there a scene you like more than others?

Yuuko Sanpei (Boruto): The scene when everyone eats Hamburgers and the after school scenes. The scene with the Yakisoba Pan, the scene at night in front of the shops were good too.

Ryuichi Kijima (Mitsuki): Something like that was unthinkable during the Naruto era.

Endou Aya (Sumire): Even during the Nue case, everyone in Shino's Class felt like friends that get along well.



Rali said:


> 1999 version was gay as fuck though. Probably the reason why Kurapika is a girl theory was so widespread


Kurapika is actually manlier than most Naruto characters. especially the sauce

Reactions: Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 24, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Yuuko Sanpei (Boruto): I heard he talked more in Boruto than during the 15 years of Naruto.


Well, at least they're self aware.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jul 24, 2017)

Rali said:


> 1999 version was gay as fuck though. Probably the reason why Kurapika is a girl theory was so widespread.



I only skipped through it and what the hell was with the ending? its like they made them a couple.  
I mean, its great, Leopika for life!  but still... it was so wild, i remember Killua listening to Leorio and Gon trying to buy stuff on the internet and he thought it sounded ,,erotic" lol


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jul 24, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Not sure which one tickles me more... onesie Sasuke, or practically shirtless Sasuke...
> 
> I love Sasuke... but so many things he does tickles me.



onesie Sasuke with terrible hair, gay pirate stripper Sasuke with his pecks showing, homeless hippy Sasuke and Snape Sasuke with curls. Wild stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 24, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Kurapika is just goal-oriented. He doesn't care about romance and he won't kiss some random thot  Anyway, she was trying to trick him. Her nen ability involves kissing her victims.


Doesn't matter should've went for it anyway

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pierro (Jul 24, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Not sure which one tickles me more... onesie Sasuke, or practically shirtless Sasuke...
> 
> I love Sasuke... but so many things he does tickles me.


I wish he could dress like a human being for once like he did in the Road to the ninja movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> _what_ _the hell_ was going on in this version?


Old version is pretty cool actually

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 25, 2017)

Pierro said:


> I wish he could dress like a human being for once like he did in the Road to the ninja movie.


he does now in boruto...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 25, 2017)

One thing that is refreshing in Boruto, is that the characters don't have a tragic backstory of some sort. For now only Sumire has one ( And only completely revealed in the 3rd Boruto novel ).
And It's refreshing to see normal human interactions.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## fuff (Jul 25, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> One thing that is refreshing in Boruto, is that the characters don't have a tragic backstory of some sort. For now only Sumire has one ( And only completely revealed in the 3rd Boruto novel ).
> And It's refreshing to see normal human interaction.


But that's the reason why it's been pretty damn boring so far

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 25, 2017)

fuff said:


> But that's the reason why it's been pretty damn boring so far


I'm gonna be honest. It's been a long time I didn't enjoy Naruto related stuff like that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 25, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Dunno if theres HQ scans posted in this section somewhere or not but this is big enough.



This should be fine. Thanks a bunch.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Who do you think changed the most, during this first arc ?

Ryuichi Kijima ( Mitsuki ) : I think Shino is the one who matured the most.

Yuuko Sanpei ( Boruto ) : I heard he talked more in Boruto than during the 15 years of Naruto.

Endou Aya ( Sumire ) : At the start, he was effectively seeking the best way to be a proper teacher.

Yuuko Sanpei ( Boruto ) : Everyone was seeking the best way to be better at their places, Shino as a teacher, Sumire as the Class Rep ...
Because of that there was some tension in the academy, just like in the recording studios.

Endou Aya ( Sumire ) : I wonder how Sumire became the Class Rep. Considering her situation, I wonder if everone else told her to "Go for it !"

Ryuichi Kijima ( Mitsuki ) : On the contrary, I have the feeling Boruto didn't change that much.

Yuuko Sanpei ( Boruto ) : Rather than a growing all of a sudden, Boruto bonds little by little with his peers, he becomes more lenient.

Ryuichi Kijima ( Mitsuki ) : In that way, Mitsuki has been growing too.He has been influenced by many peoples, learned about ninjas and emotions.
Inside those persons, Boruto is the closest to be "Mitsuki"'s sun. It feels weird when I put it into in words.

Is there a scene you like more than others ?

Yuuko Sanpei ( Boruto ) : The scene when everyone eats Hamburgers and the after school scenes. The scene with the Yakisoba Pan, the scene at night in front of the shops were good too.

Ryuichi Kijima ( Mitsuki ) : Something like that was unthinkable during the Naruto era.

Yuuko Sanpei ( Boruto ) : Sumire returned in Episode 15. There will probablt other events like during their academy days and I can't wait to see how everyone bonds will be written.

Endou Aya ( Sumire ) : Even during the Nue case, everyone in Shino's Class felt like friends that get along well.

Yuuko Sanpei ( Boruto ) : The Academy Arc is over. Everyone in the class feels closer than before. If a new case arise, I hope the entire class with act as one. It would be nice. Shino's class will continue to grow and progress, as long as we're here to cheer on them.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raniero (Jul 25, 2017)

fuff said:


> But that's the reason why it's been pretty damn boring so far


Do you have ADD?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Platypus (Jul 25, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Dunno if theres HQ scans posted in this section somewhere or not but this is big enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 25, 2017)

fuff said:


> But that's the reason why it's been pretty damn boring so far



fuff : "Well, that development is interest ... Ooh, Sasuke !"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Jul 25, 2017)

fuff said:


> But that's the reason why it's been pretty damn boring so far


Ehh, Naruto have been over repetitive with tragedy through loneliness which is pretty annoying considering it try to force down to our throat so many times that I ended up stop caring about alot of characters in shippuden.
Atleast with boruto gen, they try to spice new things up and not tryin to be so over dramatic with the same tragic we came across. I mean Naruto ended the 4th great ninja war so it would make more sense that he usher the peaceful Era so that the kids wouldn't have to experience the bloodshed that they have to go through.


----------



## Indra (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't mind traguc backstories, I just fuckin hate daddy issues.

I've had enough...


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 25, 2017)

Indra said:


> I don't mind traguc backstories, I just fuckin hate daddy issues.
> 
> I've had enough...


Indra, please don't go! It won't be going on for too long.


----------



## Indra (Jul 25, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Indra, please don't go! It won't be going on for too long.


I won't go but it's tempting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 25, 2017)

Indra said:


> I don't mind traguc backstories, I just fuckin hate daddy issues.
> 
> I've had enough...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 25, 2017)

Tragic back stories are boring as fuck when everyone has them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 25, 2017)

Speaking about tragic back stories... you know what I really want.
Kawaki to NOT have a tragic back story. I hope he just doesn't like shinobi. Would be an amazing change of pace with him just disagreeing on all of the things that shinobi have put into place.
It probably won't happen. But damn that would be nice.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 25, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Speaking about tragic back stories... you know what I really want.
> Kawaki to NOT have a tragic back story. I hope he just doesn't like shinobi. Would be an amazing change of pace with him just disagreeing on all of the things that shinobi have put into place.
> It probably won't happen. But damn that would be nice.



He does seems to have a goal, or least a reason to act. Rather than "Kawaki Smash !"


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 25, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> He does seems to have a goal, or least a reason to act. Rather than "Kawaki Smash !"


A goal hopefully not focused on a tragic back story.
Like instead of "my parents were killed by shinobi and that makes me hate them" it could be "after observing certain practices that shinobi have put into place, I disagree with them, and I feel like this world would be better off if the age of shinobi ended."
Just examples but whatever.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Jul 26, 2017)

Isn't there supposed to be an ova released this week?


----------



## fuff (Jul 26, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> Isn't there supposed to be an ova released this week?


yep on friday is when the game is out
the ova will be given as a code to those who brought the game...for a limited time only
so hopefully someone rips it or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 26, 2017)

fuff said:


> yep on friday is when the game is out
> the ova will be given as a code to those who brought the game...for a limited time only
> so hopefully someone rips it or something


What game?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 26, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> What game?


either Ninja Storm Trilogy or Legacy (Storm 1-3/4 in bundle)
or both

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 26, 2017)

Platypus said:


> either Ninja Storm Trilogy or Legacy (Storm 1-3/4 in bundle)
> or both


Okay, thank you. I thought it was a new game, which I loosely follow, but I do like to get them all.
I always pre-order but I won't be getting these.
The OVA will be uploaded everywhere anyways.


----------



## fuff (Jul 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 26, 2017)

I can say right now, without a shadow of doubts, that I'm enjoying Boruto more than I enjoyed Naruto in a long time. The academy days, the human interactions, the small scale fights, the old characters with new roles, and the better animation ... makes for a very enjoyable watch ( I won't say good or bad, that's entirely subjective ). I even watch this with my GF ( Who read Naruto competely but never watched the anime ). I'm actually surprised to how much I can enjoy this.

There are stuffs in Boruto that would have wanted in Part 1. More interaction between the rookies, even with Sasuke. I can tell the kids from Boruto's class ( Boruto, Shikadai, Iwabe, Denki, Inojin ... ) Actually cares about eachother.

One thing I like too, it that's unlike Naruto in his time in the academy ( When he was mostly a follower, even if seen from his POV ) is that Boruto seems like the leader of his little group. This makes an amusing contrast with his dad who ended up being a leader figure, but wasn't one at all in his younger days.

I didn't really complain with the whole Uchiha wankfest during Shippuden and watched everything until the end ( I even enjoyed a good part of it, but not all ). But I'm sure most will agree that what SP is giving us right now is better than "You let Rin die" or "Uchihahahaha"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## shippuuden (Jul 27, 2017)

*Preview WSJ Episode #18*​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Broleta (Jul 29, 2017)

My man Naruto always looks so tired in Boruto I think he needs some of these bad boys

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## fuff (Jul 29, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> Apparently gaiden will be 6 episodes?


this should be added here as well.

only 6eps

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## NinJarX (Jul 29, 2017)

If this is true, then it would be the perfect length. 

Well and to be honest, I am glad it's not more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> this should be added here as well.
> 
> only 6eps


*Mmmmnnn.... guessing Honda is doing all the scripts for Gaiden and guess the message that i had recevice from *****, was apparently right that all? Now if the 2nd message is true.....second thought probably not because that would be good if its true.   *

*BTW @fuff the 2nd, 5th and 6th will most be the best looking ones ..... if the rotation remain unchange that is*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## fuff (Jul 29, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *Mmmmnnn.... guessing Honda is doing all the scripts for Gaiden and guess the message that i had recevice from *****, was apparently right that all? Now if the 2nd message is true.....second thought probably not because that would be good if its true.   *
> 
> *BTW @fuff the 2nd, 5th and 6th will most be the best looking ones *



Your first paragraph is so mysterious, why must you do this 

That's good to know! Ep 6 should be the hug and headpoke so that is good news. 
5th better be the flashbacks lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> Your first paragraph is so mysterious, why must you do this
> 
> That's good to know! Ep 6 should be the hug and headpoke so that is good news.
> 5th better be the flashbacks lol


*@fuff If Kouda and Yabuno placement hasn't change in the rotation and if Kobayashi indeed working on Gaiden(+directing) there  chance that there will be extra good looking episode. Having said that,still keep your expectations low. 

On side note it fun seeing you guys reaction to the staff listing*


----------



## UchiSarada (Jul 29, 2017)

It's the perfect amount of episodes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 29, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> It's the perfect amount of episodes.


Well I guess it makes sense 10chaps so two chaps per ep...about 5 EPs but the fighting chapters could be 3chaps per EP....I guess we will have to wait and see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Jul 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> Well I guess it makes sense 10chaps so two chaps per ep...about 5 EPs but the fighting chapters could be 3chaps per EP....I guess we will have to wait and see



The pictures that Kobayashi posted seem like new content, I don't remember those panels in the manga.


----------



## Indra (Jul 29, 2017)

Now if they can make the Boruto Movie 1 episode  I will cry tears of joy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 29, 2017)

Some people are really pathetic, aren't they.
Please change canon because it doesn't fit together with my headcanon.

"Shipping fictional drawings is my life"

Please don't let me live too long cruel world...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## nottoday (Jul 30, 2017)

sorry if someone already answered this, but can someone tell me if chapter 700 has been animated in boruto yet and how much of gaiden(10 chapters) has been adapted.
no spoilers please
thank you


----------



## AsterMK (Jul 30, 2017)

nottoday said:


> but can someone tell me if chapter 700 has been animated


No.


nottoday said:


> and how much of gaiden(10 chapters) has been adapted.


None.


----------



## fuff (Jul 30, 2017)

nottoday said:


> sorry if someone already answered this, but can someone tell me if chapter 700 has been animated in boruto yet and how much of gaiden(10 chapters) has been adapted.
> no spoilers please
> thank you


gaiden is coming aug 9
chap700 not animated and honestly i dont think its planned or will get animated


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 30, 2017)

700 won't be animated. It's not important in the long run. We don't need it in the anime. Everything shown in it was already shown in the anime.


----------



## nottoday (Jul 30, 2017)

oh man i wish they adapted the final chapter in shippuuden but oh well, anyways
thanks for answering so fast guys , i'll probably watch boruto after gaiden gets adapted


----------



## Raniero (Jul 30, 2017)

fuff said:


> only 6eps


Good. The less we have to deal with Sarada's dysfunctional family drama, the quicker we can get back to the actual interesting shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 30, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Good. The less we have to deal with Sarada's dysfunctional family drama, the quicker we can get back to the actual interesting shit.


Like rehashing the movie or the whole Shojojo arc that doesn't seem to be going anywhere at the moment

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raniero (Jul 30, 2017)

Rali said:


> Like rehashing the movie or the whole Shojojo arc that doesn't seem to be going anywhere at the moment


Unironically, seeing the changes they'll make to the movie alone makes it more interesting than Gaiden.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Shining Force (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah, I also think they will be expanding chuunin exam. It is more important aspect of the series than academy life and the animators won't let this chance off. I am looking forward to it and have more interest than academy/gaiden arcs.

On a side-note : I really want to see Mitsuki and Shinki interaction, two strongest genins of their generation.


----------



## NinJarX (Jul 30, 2017)

So since Gaiden is slightly shorter than I expected, I think they're going to make two or three of those character development episode like the last two episodes after Gaiden to fill the second cour (a Shikadai&Inojin episode, a Namida&Wasabi episode and a Konohamaru episode right before the teams get build would be perfect).

After that I think they're going to do a Genin arc where we see the bell test and a mission, because that's the second thing the plot lacked in the Manga besides some kind of prequel in the academy days. It would be nice to have about six or seven episodes where we see all four teams doing the bell test in the first two or three episodes and then one episode per team focusing on them.

Then the expanded (and rewriten) Chunin exam from episode 35-50 with detailed battles in every round, some expanded plot strings (Momoshiki and Kinshiki as an example) and maybe even and the anime character (and Metal) having some kind of development in it and I would say the first year of Boruto is actually pretty solid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 30, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> On a side-note : I really want to see Mitsuki and Shinki interaction


Mitsuki: Boruto is my sun...
Shinki:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 30, 2017)

We really do need a genin arc, I'm liking this damn show so I want them to take their time and do it right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaskettaMan (Jul 30, 2017)

Gaiden was only good the first time around because for a few weeks we all got to pretend that Sakura was a cuck, and watch tumblr implode. The academy arc was more interesting because at least there was new content and it was semi-competently written.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 30, 2017)

AyyLmao said:


> Gaiden was only good the first time around because for a few weeks we all got to pretend that Sakura was a cuck, and watch tumblr implode.



Boruto episode 17 reaction: 
"Literally every new piece of information we get makes this relationship look more pathetic than previously thought possible. My God." - Tumblr 11000 notes 


It seems Tumblr is ready for the second round. 

This fanbase is so cancerous and I love it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2017)

I hope someone just nuke tumblr one day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 30, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I hope someone just nuke tumblr one day


And YouTube comments!

Tired of this DBS > Boruto 
Boruto > DBS

trash I see everytime I wanna watch a live action or episode review on Boruto -___--


----------



## Raniero (Jul 30, 2017)

Everybody knows you never look at youtube comments. Tumblr is cancerous, especially for any fandom that has a big population, like Naruto. Bullshit always leaks through tags you like because people don't bother to tag correctly. Tumblrinas love to stalk blogs, police over pairings and characters, and turn everything into a competition or a personal beef. The worst of the fandom gather there, because they can have their echo chambers and there's very little moderation of comments, so it's a perfect outlet for their (notsorry for using this word) autism. Anybody who takes tumblr seriously or catch feelings over it is an idiot and should probably stay there so everybody else don't have to deal with them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 30, 2017)

what I don't like in tumblr the most in particular is the hive mind concept they seem to have.


----------



## their77 (Jul 31, 2017)

So I was looking up birthdays of the next gen, and I am wondering why Boruto and Himawari don't have one? By that token is Boruto the oldest next gen kid?


----------



## Indra (Jul 31, 2017)

their77 said:


> So I was looking up birthdays of the next gen, and I am wondering why Boruto and Himawari don't have one? By that token is Boruto the oldest next gen kid?


Going by Sarada and Mitsuki's birthday (Sarada is born a few days before/after Sakura, and Mitsuki is literally born on the same day Sasuke was -- or a few days before/after). Boruto is probably born on the same month as Naruto.

I think the first born according to the filler stuff is Shikadai, so I wouldn't be surprised if it carries over.


----------



## Fjodor (Jul 31, 2017)

I'd rather say that Boruto is the oldest, because Naruto and Hinata got married before Shikamaru and Temari, which means that they got to smash before them (unless Shikamaru and Temari are not so conservative about sex before marriage).


----------



## Trojan (Jul 31, 2017)

> 6 episodes to cover 10 chapters long Gaiden!
>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raniero (Jul 31, 2017)

Hussain said:


> > 6 episodes to cover 10 chapters long Gaiden!
> >


It's just 6 weeks, bruh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shippuuden (Jul 31, 2017)

*Boruto Ova JSAF:*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jul 31, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> *Boruto Ova JSAF:*


Team Konohamaru moments... I need to watch this...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 31, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> *Boruto Ova JSAF:*


Da best team

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Jul 31, 2017)

Boruto team look sick.  It looks like its going to be pre Boruto movie  and seriously I  hope he showcase his element affinities but this ova probably be nothing special.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 31, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Boruto team look sick.  It looks like its going to be pre Boruto movie  and seriously I  hope he showcase his element affinities but this ova probably be nothing special.


Not expecting anything good going by the info we saw in the trailer, I mean feats wise.

Looks like a standard filler. Maybe a rasengan used for sure


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Jul 31, 2017)

Indra said:


> Not expecting anything good going by the info we saw in the trailer, I mean feats wise.
> 
> Looks like a standard filler. Maybe a rasengan used for sure


Oh wait... I  completely forgot he has rasengan. God dammit he's gonna spam it.


----------



## Indra (Jul 31, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Oh wait... I  completely forgot he has rasengan. God dammit he's gonna spam it.


If I remember correctly, someone who saw the OVA did say that Boruto used the Rasengan. Some Shannaro and hand extensions.

So basically it's nothing new in terms of battle feats.


----------



## shippuuden (Jul 31, 2017)

*More:*

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Packard (Jul 31, 2017)

shippuuden said:


>


MitsuSara 

Dat Team Konohamaru will be my new wallpaper
It already released?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 31, 2017)

lol that smile Sarada gives in the 6th image 

bad-ass Konohamaru?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh boy, the new team 7 is ugly as fuck...
To say for once something positive about Sakura at least she was a good-looking heroine.





Kind of curious how many people are getting triggered by this post.
*Link Removed*

Too bad the show called Boruto: Naruto Next Generation 
and not Boruto: Unlimited Blade Works

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 2


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 1, 2017)

link to the OVA please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Oh boy, the new team 7 is ugly as fuck


It's team Konohamaru, not team 7. And it's not really a fair comparison since the art in the OVA is kinda bad while the episode you put a screenshot of was made with more effort.


----------



## fuff (Aug 1, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> *More:*


ur avatar is awesome

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> It's team Konohamaru, not team 7. And it's not really a fair comparison since the art in the OVA is kinda bad while the episode you put a screenshot of was made with more effort.


You are aware that I was joking...
Yes, you are right the art looks quite shit.
Even more amusing because episode 469 and the OVA are directed by the same person.
Sad enough when you can't even make an OVA look good to promote your new series.
But my statement about Sakura wasn't based on one screencap.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## AsterMK (Aug 1, 2017)

So, did the OVA come out anywhere?


----------



## Platypus (Aug 1, 2017)

For the 386th time, the pairing subsection is this way.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Platypus said:


> For the 386th time, the pairing subsection is this way.


Sorry


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Btw someone have the link for OVA?


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 1, 2017)

Platypus said:


> For the 386th time, the pairing subsection is this way.





Packard said:


> Sorry




I only wanted to troll Packard a bit...
This forum is so dead, some fake drama is always good.
Where is the freedom in this forum?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Aug 1, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Oh boy, the new team 7 is ugly as fuck...
> To say for once something positive about Sakura at least she was a good-looking heroine.



Sasuke was best looking of them all and then the time skip came and no one matched Naruto's beauty, neither girls or boys:



Mitsuki ugly? Think again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Platypus (Aug 1, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Where is the freedom in this forum?




In the pairing section.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> I only wanted to troll Packard a bit...
> This forum is so dead, some fake drama is always good.
> Where is the freedom in this forum?


I knew you like me 
Well, you can troll me in my profile


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 1, 2017)

So anyone know if the OVA will come out anytime now, today or at a later date? Any link please?


----------



## AsterMK (Aug 1, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> So anyone know if the OVA will come out anytime now, today or at a later date? Any link please?


The OVA was supposed to be out on the 27th/28th IIRC, but no one's uploaded it for whatever reason.


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 1, 2017)

Platypus said:


> In the pairing section.


But I don't like shipping. Why should I go there?



HisokaRollin said:


> Sasuke was best looking of them all and then the time skip came and no one matched Naruto's beauty, neither girls or boys



I like blonde boys,too. Wow that sounds gay 
Too bad that Pierrot likes to draw Naruto and Boruto like ass.


But the best looking character is Kimmimaro.




HisokaRollin said:


> Mitsuki ugly? Think again!


He looks good.
Most of my posts are provocation.
I'm a disgusting fuck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Aug 1, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> But I don't like shipping. Why should I go there?
> 
> 
> 
> I like blonde boys,too. Wow that sounds gay


 Its cool, everyone are a little gay. 


Shanks911 said:


> Too bad that Pierrot likes to draw Naruto and Boruto like ass.
> 
> 
> But the best looking character is Kimmimaro.
> ...



Kimmimaro was a god 



Shanks911 said:


> I'm a disgusting fuck.



Oh Shanks, you know what this disgusting fuck was for. Im sensitive as hell about feminism and you pissed me off on purpose you ass


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 1, 2017)

Packard said:


> I knew you like me
> Well, you can troll me in my profile


Why not troll you right here where everybody can watch us.
Be my moon Packard!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Why not troll you right here when everybody can watch us.
> Be my moon Packard!


Come here so, my Sun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MaskettaMan (Aug 1, 2017)

Get a room, you two.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 1, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Oh boy, the new team 7 is ugly as fuck...
> To say for once something positive about Sakura at least she was a good-looking heroine.
> 
> 
> ...



_*@Shanks911 the OVA might have been outsource*_



Shanks911 said:


> You are aware that I was joking...
> Yes, you are right the art looks quite shit.
> Even more amusing because episode 469 and the OVA are directed by the same person.
> Sad enough when you can't even make an OVA look good to promote your new series.
> But my statement about Sakura wasn't based on one screencap.



_*@Shanks911 turns out that the info that I received was taking about the 1st episode of BORUTO  not Jump OVA.*_


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 1, 2017)

Waiting for the OVA be like:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Waiting for the OVA be like:


It's more like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Aug 1, 2017)

Why waiting when the anime will recap that too?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Why waiting when the anime will recap that too?


.....























Wow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 1, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Shanks911 the OVA might have been outsource*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*@Shanks911 turns out that the info that I received was taking about the 1st episode of BORUTO  not Jump OVA.*_


That makes sense.
I thought the OVA is similiar to Shippuuden #303 ( animation ok, but art unrefinded).

Was Kouda an AD for #14 or not?
Which half did Youka Suzuki #17?

It seems that the ep where the storyboard and episode director are the same...
#1 great
#7 good
#14 decent with some really good animation but a lot of bad/outmodel artwork
#18 ?
... look/are the best

I'm still praying that Yamashita or Nishio will work as AD at least one time for the series.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Aug 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 1, 2017)

Maybe Gaiden? or is it for second opening?


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Amen


----------



## Sasuke™ (Aug 1, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## UchiSarada (Aug 1, 2017)

The ending is all about gaiden, I don't think that the opening will have the same content.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 1, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> That makes sense.
> I thought the OVA is similiar to Shippuuden #303 ( animation ok, but art unrefinded).
> 
> Was Kouda an AD for #14 or not?
> ...



_*Yes, Kouda was one animation supervisor for episode #14 along with Matsui. And I'll have watch both episode again.*_
_*Episode #01:*_
_*Episode Director/Storyboard: Hiroyuki Yamashita [山下宏幸]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Masayuki Kouda [甲田正行]*_
_*Assistant Animation Supervisor: Koji Yabuno[藪野浩二]*_

_*Episode #07:*_
_*Episode Director/Storyboard: Maki Odaira [小平麻紀]*_
_*Animation Supervisors: Masayuki Kouda [甲田正行]/Daisuke Tsumagari[津曲大介]*_
_*Layout Supervisor: Hiroto Tanaka[田中比呂人]*_

_*Episode #14:*_
_*Episode Director/Storyboard: Noriyuki Abe [阿部記之]*_
_*Animation Supervisors: Masayuki Kouda [甲田正行]/Yuko Matsui[松井祐子]*_
_*Assistant Animation Supervisor: Koji Yabuno[藪野浩二]*_
_*Effect Animation Supervisor: Hirofumi Masuda[桝田浩史]*_
_*Episode #14 was outsource to studio Blanc, Pierrot only handle the most impressive cuts.*_

_*Yamashita and Nishio are too busy. Having said that you could see Yamashita correcting/redraw/animate a scene or two, like in episode #06, #08 and #09*_

_*Episode #18 will be by studio Blanc judge from the staff *_


----------



## NinJarX (Aug 1, 2017)

I think the opening will be the same until they show the main characters fight. That's probably going to be replacet with some other scenes.


----------



## fuff (Aug 1, 2017)

sarada arc...but a uzumaki family opening...that makes total sense


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

Probably in preperation for the Movie rehash since the Gaiden(s) are short stories


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

fuff said:


> sarada arc...but a uzumaki family opening...that makes total sense


This arc is only 6 episodes long though and there's already an ending.


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

fuff said:


> sarada arc...but a uzumaki family opening...that makes total sense


I think it'll be only for next ep and they'll change the opening again, like that special ending for end of Ghost Arc


----------



## shippuuden (Aug 1, 2017)

*Kakashi will be appear in the next episode:*

Kakashi...! Will come out!
I playing Kakashi Hatake, in the "Boruto episode #18" (Kakashi VA)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

People, OVA is out  (only RAW ofc)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

God that was so ... lame

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> God that was so ... lame


Yes 
Edit: Also I think I bring, unintentionally, a new sig for Hussain


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 1, 2017)

_*@Shanks911 it look like the OVA was outsource and surprisingly enough Kouda was the chief animation supervisor*_


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

Packard said:


> Yes
> Edit: Also I think I bring, unintentionally, a new sig for Hussain


Dude it looked like the scene when Sakura got beat up and Naruto rushed to save her. Stop doing this to girls

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> Dude it looked like the scene when Sakura got beat up and Naruto rushed to save her. Stop doing this to girls


Yes 
Indra lets see that movie and forget it


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

Packard said:


> Yes
> Indra lets see that movie and forget it


whose hosting the stream?


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

Wasn't that thing made in december? They could have fixed the art gosh!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

who made this

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> whose hosting the stream?


You again? 
My internet is worst today


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> who made this


Better question: how she survives this without having suffered any sequels? 
Edit: Man, I want to make it my new sig, I must resist


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

That was so bad. So bad.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 1, 2017)

I sure hope people weren't looking forward to this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

Packard said:


> Better question: how she survives this without having suffered any sequels?
> Edit: Man, I want to make it my new sig, I must resist


When Choji tanked Boruto's Rasengan with his expansion jutsu. Momoshiki should feel bad 

Okay okay. That was an absolutely terrible first OVA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

Platypus said:


> I sure hope people weren't looking forward to this one.


Itachi making eggs was more entertaining than that thing. At least it had a better animation. How come they didn't fix shit for this one? Thay had 8 months!


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> When Choji tanked Boruto's Rasengan with his expansion jutsu. Momoshiki should feel bad
> 
> Okay okay. That was an absolutely terrible first OVA


Man, Akimichi clan are the true Gods of Naruto universe 
Please don't make it canon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shippuuden (Aug 1, 2017)

Poor Sarada

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Aug 1, 2017)

Sarada sweetie I'm so sorry an ugly bitch like SP would do this to you oh my God...


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank god Chocho isn't as obnoxious in the anime as in the OVA. Glad they fixed that a least.


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> Thank god Chocho isn't as obnoxious in the anime as in the OVA. Glad they fixed that a least.


Yeah she's one of those characters who get in your face, but like about food.


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> Yeah she's one of those characters who get in your face, but like about food.


But they did give her some trait unrelated to food in the anime, which is still an improvement. They could have gone with a writing similar to the ova, I'm glad they didn't. That thing was worse than "the Genie, and the Three Wishes" OVA.


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> But they did give her some trait unrelated to food in the anime, which is still an improvement. They could have gone with a writing similar to the ova, I'm glad they didn't. That thing was worse than "the Genie, and the Three Wishes" OVA.


LOL.

I think this OVA takes place after the Boruto Movie, but before the Shojoji Arc. It could of been more fun to see an a team battle between KOnohamaru and Moegi instead of that Akamichi thing.


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> LOL.
> 
> I think this OVA takes place after the Boruto Movie, but before the Shojoji Arc. It could of been more fun to see an a team battle between KOnohamaru and Moegi instead of that Akamichi thing.


Anyway, why was Boruto's rasengan yellow though? Naruto's was because his chakra is yellow but even in Kishi's illustration, Boruto's is pink.


----------



## Raniero (Aug 1, 2017)

Isn't this OVA from 2016 Jump Festa?



Derael said:


> but even in Kishi's illustration, Boruto's is pink.


Wait, what? Post up


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Isn't this OVA from 2016 Jump Festa?


It is.


> Wait, what? Post up


That "what if" illustration from Kishi in Boruto Volume 1. Boruto's chakra cloak is surrounded in pink


----------



## Raniero (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> That "what if" illustration from Kishi in Boruto Volume 1. Boruto's chakra cloak is surrounded in pink


The anime staff should start sticking to the manga chakra colors like the Last did. I want to see Boruto throwing around pink rasengans.


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

Raniero said:


> The anime staff should start sticking to the manga chakra colors like the Last did. I want to see Boruto throwing around pink rasengans.


Pink lighting would be cool too. But purple is nice also... Anime is never consistant. They made Naruto's rasengan blue for the most time but now sudenly, they make boruto's yellow... for no reason. They really don't get it.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 1, 2017)

Raniero said:


> The anime staff should start sticking to the manga chakra colors like the Last did. I want to see Boruto throwing around pink rasengans.



I get the feeling that the reason they don't do that is because Kishi never elaborates on who has what chakra color except for the mains, and only some of the mains at that.


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> I get the feeling that the reason they don't do that is because Kishi never elaborates on who has what chakra color except for the mains, and only some of the mains at that.


They could have asked him, no? And even so, Naruto's chakra wasn't just shown to be yellow, he literally tells it to Jiraiya. How come they could even get that right?

Edit : Let's see...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto - Yellow
Kurama - Red
Tsunade - Turquoise (vol. 59)
Boruto - Pink
Mitsuki - Green
Hinata - Dark purple (if we go by the Last, which would also explain Boruto's color)

And if we go by Susanos colors
Sasuke - Light purple
Itachi - Orange (vol. 58)
Madara - Blue (vol. 62)

And seriously, it's not that hard to come out with some color ideas...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> They could have asked him, no? And even so, Naruto's chakra wasn't just shown to be yellow, he literally tells it to Jiraiya. How come they could even get that right?



Kishi didn't give much input on the original anime so it was just easier for them to default everyone to blue. It would have been cool if they went into detail about who had what chakra color,  but they probably didn't want to go through that hassle with literally every character. The Boruto anime is likely just following suit.

In the manga only Naruto, Hinata (databook or interview iirc and eventually the Last), Sasuke, Minato (I think),and debatably Itachi/Madara/Obito (assuming Susano'o color is determined by chakra color) had their chakra colors revealed.


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> Anyway, why was Boruto's rasengan yellow though? Naruto's was because his chakra is yellow but even in Kishi's illustration, Boruto's is pink.


And Ikemoto changed it back to blue 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> it was just easier for them to default everyone to blue


Why this color though?


Indra said:


> And Ikemoto changed it back to blue
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Ugh! 
You know what, I'm not trusting that guy for colors. He made Inojin's eyes black, he just fucks up with everything. But to be fair, the anime somehow put in everyone's mind that the rasengan was blue...


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> Why this color though?







Derael said:


> Edit : Let's see...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hinata's is actually dark blue/violet. Its Hamura's chakra that was purple.


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Hinata's is actually dark blue/violet. Its Hamura's chakra that was purple.


Was a difference shown? Did we actually see a chakra color before that?
Anyway, did she actually receive chakra from Hamura? Because it just felt like she only received a message and the fact she had his chakra was because she's an hyuga... No change in her chakra nature was mentionned, not even by Naruto who shoulf be able to sence it. I don't know...


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> Ugh!
> You know what, I'm not trusting that guy for colors. He made Inojin's eyes black, he just fucks up with everything. But to be fair, the anime somehow put in everyone's mind that the rasengan was blue...


Yeah it's gonna be hard to actually know the up and up since SP usually make them blue, not all the time. But I'm not too focused on the colors since his Rasengan goes invisible anyway


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 1, 2017)

Why do you make shit like this public? Worst filler ever. 
Art and Animation absolute garbage. 
Chocho's face at 1:50 min. 
Why was Inojin blushing when Bolt fought against the dude (5:00 min)?
And what was with the power levels? Momoshiki doesn't like this.

Was the mark to see? I don't want to watch it again. Too disturbing.  

So many questions. No answers.  

@Animeblue Are the Director, Writer and studio listed? Do you know the names?


----------



## Suekay (Aug 1, 2017)

Okay...the animation in that OVA was shocking, especially Chocho.


----------



## MaskettaMan (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm pretty sure they just threw this together at the last minute. Couldn't even be assed to come up with an original score, or even recycle music from the movie - it's all tracks from Storm 4. Oh well, at least nobody'll be asking for it anymore, and we can all move on with our lives.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> Was a difference shown? Did we actually see a chakra color before that?
> Anyway, did she actually receive chakra from Hamura? Because it just felt like she only received a message and the fact she had his chakra was because she's an hyuga... No change in her chakra nature was mentionned, not even by Naruto who shoulf be able to sence it. I don't know...



Well like I said, it was stated to be dark blue/violet in an interview or a databook (either 1 or 2). That said, during her second attempt at destroying the Tensaigan (this time with Naruto's help) only the chakra around her hand was purple, the chakra around the rest of her body was actually dark blue/violet like was mentioned.


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

Suekay said:


> Okay...the animation in that OVA was shocking, especially Chocho.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MaskettaMan (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> Boruto - Pink


I wouldn't even be mad if Bort had pink chakra. He could be on some Goku Black-type shit. But for the sake of consistency and efficiency, everyone having blue chakra makes the most sense. After all, Kishi can write whatever colors he fucking wants - the manga is black and white. It's the animators who have to color that shit.


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Well like I said, it was stated to be dark blue/violet in an interview or a databook (either 1 or 2). That said, during her second attempt at destroying the Tensaigan (this time with Naruto's help) only the chakra around her hand was purple, the chakra around the rest of her body was actually dark blue/violet like was mentioned.




*Spoiler*: __ 



This?

Isn't that just a gradient effect because naruto's rasengan is also in here? It makes pink at the center, like when they hold hand I think. I mean, she said destroying the tensegan required Hamura's chakra/blood so that mean she would change her chakra nature in between tries. The failed at first because she her chakra wasn't enough, that's it. That's how I interpreted it at least...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Aug 1, 2017)

The best part of the OVA was Naruto and his ramen. 

That's true love

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raniero (Aug 1, 2017)

The chakra color thing reminds me of what Teoi did with Dragon Ball, though opposite. In the anime, characters had different ki colors, but in the official colored manga, most ki attacks were yellow--that included Kamehameha.

I still want pink Rasengan though


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

AyyLmao said:


> I wouldn't even be mad if Bort had pink chakra. He could be on some Goku Black-type shit. But for the sake of consistency and efficiency, everyone having blue chakra makes the most sense. After all, Kishi can write whatever colors he fucking wants - the manga is black and white. It's the animators who have to color that shit.


That's just lazyness on SP part imo. It's not like evey shinobi is constaly glowing, surrounded by chakra, it's not hard to put, idk, some green instead of blue. And why blue anyway? And actually, it's even less consistant in the anime, as somehow only susanos get different colors, but since we're not introduced to the "different chakra color" thing, it just seems random


----------



## MaskettaMan (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> That's just lazyness on SP part imo.


Not when there's dozens of characters with different colored chakra to animate throughout the course of hundreds of episodes.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 1, 2017)

Huh... So the true cause of Naruto's death is sodium overdose.

I comprehend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ignition (Aug 1, 2017)

Watching Boruto OVA with @Indra and @Packard be like

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Ignition said:


> Watching Boruto OVA with @Indra and @Packard be like


Just said that you liked


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

@Indra didn't you give me credits for gif editions?


----------



## Ignition (Aug 1, 2017)

Quality animation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Suekay (Aug 1, 2017)

I've always thought chakra colour might change depending on how a shinobi was feeling, or what they'd eaten that day....so maybe chakra has a base colour but if Naruto or Boruto eat too much ramen or burgers it makes their chakra turn gold XD

I dunno


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

So with this OVA we learned that:

Sarada has a strong head
Akimichi's belly is God Killer
No one knows how to run in proper way
Did I miss something?


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

Packard said:


> @Indra didn't you give me credits for gif editions?


I said your name

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> I said your name


Good


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

I'll edit the speeds of those gifs


----------



## Pierro (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> At least with had a better animation. How come they didn't fix shit for this one? Thay had 8 months!


Pierrot's in-house animators are already being overworked (Kazunori Mizuno died while working on Ep 2 of Ballroom e Youkoso) so why should they waste their resource and time on a short OVA?


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

AyyLmao said:


> Not when there's dozens of characters with different colored chakra to animate throughout the course of hundreds of episodes.


COLOR is just color, it has nothing to do with animation. You're not making sense. If they can make characters with blue chakra, they can recolor it.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## UchiSarada (Aug 1, 2017)

Chouji looks like Mario from Mario bros in the OVA.


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Pierrot's in-house animators are already being overworked (Kazunori Mizuno died while working on Ep 2 of Ballroom e Youkoso) so why should they waste their resource and time on a short OVA?


Those series where not even out when this OVA was made back in december. They presented it to Jump Festa, they could have put more effort into it at least.



Packard said:


> So with this OVA we learned that:
> 
> Sarada has a strong head
> Akimichi's belly is God Killer
> ...


That whole OVA was just stupid. I hope nobody will relly take any of this seriously. Rasengan-stopping belly, why?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> That whole OVA was just stupid. I hope nobody will relly take any of this seriously. Rasengan-stopping belly, why?


It was nice to make matching sigs with @Indra


----------



## Raniero (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> Those series where not even out when this OVA was made back in december. They presented it to Jump Festa, they could have put more effort into it at least.


I don't really think you understand how tight these schedules are. Some throwaway OVA that nobody really cared about was really worth too much effort.


----------



## Derael (Aug 1, 2017)

Raniero said:


> I don't really think you understand how tight these schedules are. Some throwaway OVA that nobody really cared about was really worth too much effort.


Why making it in the first place then? I seriously mean it when I say Itachi making eggs was better.


----------



## Pierro (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> Those series where not even out when this OVA was made back in december. They presented it to Jump Festa, they could have put more effort into it at least.


Episode 1 and 2 of Ballroom e Youkoso were animated in advance and shown in Anime expo. Not to mention the studio was already busy with multiple other projects last year which you can look up yourself. Also, saying the animators aren't putting effort is honestly an ignorant view on both the industry and animation. An animator just died while trying to balance his workload and you're here saying they aren't putting effort. Pretty disrespectful don't you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raniero (Aug 1, 2017)

Derael said:


> Why making it in the first place then? I seriously mean it when I say Itachi making eggs was better.


Likely to promote Boruto at Jump Festa, but that's only a guess.

Pierro has a point though. There aren't nearly enough animators for the workload to make everything high quality. The industry doesn't work like that.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 1, 2017)

Suekay said:


> I've always thought chakra colour might change depending on how a shinobi was feeling, or what they'd eaten that day....so maybe chakra has a base colour but if Naruto or Boruto eat too much ramen or burgers it makes their chakra turn gold XD
> 
> I dunno



Naaaah c'mon.

If that IS a thing it'd be due to chakra nature or actual inner nature.


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 1, 2017)

Raniero said:


> I don't really think you understand how tight these schedules are. Some throwaway OVA that nobody really cared about was really worth too much effort.





Derael said:


> Why making it in the first place then? I seriously mean it when I say Itachi making eggs was better.



The Itachi OVA was directed inhouse by Sessha Gorou the director of Shippuden ep 180,194,234,363,OP 16 and the series director of Re:Zero.
good animators - good material
bad animators - bad material
It's not a question of money or effort, it's a question of skill.
There is no reason to blame Pierrot for something they haven't animated.
Naruto's production commitee:"We want an OVA for december"
Pierrot: "We have no resources."
Naruto's production committee: "Who cares, not our problem."
The japanese animation industry in a nutshell:
too many shows - too less animators/ especially good ones
It was probably a rushed job and they had no possiblity to animate it himself.
The outsource studios they work together with are very bad. Nothing changed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2017)

lol whats with everyone complaining about the OVA 

I havent watch it yet


----------



## liatop99 (Aug 1, 2017)

I've made a summary of this OVA if someone is interested. But please take it with a grain of salt.

Konohamaru is talking to Team 7 about their new mission. Two suspicious guys have been too much around lately and Konohamaru thinks they’re after potato chips because there’s a new campaign where you get a free coupon from some bags. Boruto suspect that the smaller guy from the picture is a child while the other is an adult. He affirms that it’s a very serious mission.

Meanwhile, Chouchou is pissed because they potato ships were all sold off. Then, Shikadai and Inojin appears. Inojin says that she can eat potato another time because her father is coming back to town. She gets pissed and says that her mood to eat potatos won’t change. Shikadai reads the campaign advertises. And there’s also a similar campaign with cup ramen.

Chouchou goes to search for the potatos in another store, but they were also sold off in there. She gets pissed, but she blushes while imagining that someone could give potatos chips to her as a present. She sees Boruto and thinks that he’s also looking for the potatos when in reality he’s in a mission to look for the suspicious guys.

She gets to Boruto and thinks that he’s looking for the potato chips so he can give it to her as a present. But she says that he has zero chances with her and that he’s not her type. Boruto goes “Wtf are you saying?”. Then, they see the suspicious guy and go after him. Shikadai and Inojin see Boruto, but gets dragged by Chouchou. Inojin asks Chouchou “ Wait, wtf are you doing!?" and she’s like "I’ve found the potatos!”.

They see Boruto going after the suspicious guy and Shikadai understands that he was actually in the middle of a mission. Inojin says that they shouldn’t get in the way, but Chouchou is still clueless and says “Wtf are u sayin’?. Boruto gets to the guy and says “I’ve gotcha!” while Sarada and Mitsuki go after him. Mitsuki says “You’ve found him!” and Boruto says “Be careful! That guy is a shinobi!”. Boruto screams “Who are you!?” and “What are you doing in this village!?”.

Sarada says that he’s not going to answer, so Boruto says that they’ll make him speak by force. They realize that it won’t be so easy. Meanwhile, Chouchou thinks that Boruto is fighting the guy to get the potatos so he can give it to her and conquer her heart. While Shikadai and Inojin are impressed by the fight, Chouchou still thinks that Boruto wants to steal her heart.

Sarada get wrecked and they are suprised that the gay used the Expansion Jutsu from the Akimichi Clan. Boruto destroys the box with the potato chips and everyone is like “OMG!!”. Sarada gets surprised that those were really potato chips after all and Mitsuki questions why that guy would be running away when there were just harmless potato chips in the box. Boruto throws his rasengan that’s yellow somehow, but gets caught off guard when a second person appears and shields the guy he was aiming.

Everyone gets surprised to learns the second person’s identity. Mitsuki and Sarada both screams “Chouji-san”. Chouchou asks “Papa, weren’t you in a mission?”, to which he says that he just came back earlier. Chouchou realizes that he used that expansion jutsu to protect that “child” wearing black from Boruto’s yellow rasengan. But because of that, she also realizes that the child was helping her father getting all the potatos and that’s the reason she couldn’t get any.

She gets pissed and says that her father is mean by ruinning her plans of getting potato chips. He says that’s not true and tries to explain himself, but Chouchou doesn’t want to hear him. Then, the “child” reveals himself to be Chouchou’s uncle. Sarada gets shocked and says “ He wasn’t a child!?” and Mitsuki is like "Wtf is going on here?”.  His accent is weird af so I don’t understand a flying fuck of what her uncle says. Anyway, Konohamaru says that it was all just a misunderstanding.

Konohamaru explains that her father was helping her uncle with a mission in the village(or something like that). And since they were in the village, they took the opportunity to get potato chips in other to get a “lottery coupon” after the mission, but things got a little bit out of hand. Inojin and Shikadai find this situation ridiculous and not funny, since they messed with so many stores just to get a freaking free coupon. She gets pissed because they got so many potato chips just to themselves because of a free coupon.

Choji says that he’d give the potato chips to her, but she’s pissed at so many potato chips being wasted. Boruto finds out he had a potato bag with him so he give it to Chouchou. Chouchou says “I knew you liked me after all. Well, I'ma take it.”. Inojin and Shikadai finds this whole situation stupid and pointless. Chouchou’s uncle creeps them out and says some shit.

Sarada says how people from Akimicha clan are obsessed with potato chips and Mitsuki agrees. After that, Boruto screams “Wtf was up with this mission!?”. Chouchou gives the lottery ticket to her father and says that he’s uncool. She says that she wants he father to be more cool like the 7th Hokage Naruto. In the end, it reveals that Naruto was also looking for a free coupon, but in the ramen cups instead. Which implies that he’s not so different from her father.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raniero (Aug 1, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> lol whats with everyone complaining about the OVA
> 
> *I havent watch it yet*


Unless you want to see Sarada crack a boulder in half with her head, you probably shouldn't


----------



## Ignition (Aug 1, 2017)

I didn't even need subs to understand what was going on


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Unless you want to see Sarada crack a boulder in half with her head, you probably shouldn't


I want to

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Suekay (Aug 1, 2017)

I noticed that Chocho was calling the little weird dude "ojisan" (at first I thought it was "ojiisan" but obviously he can't be). Does this mean Choji has a secret brother who we've never once heard about, or do you think he's just some random from the Akimichi clan?


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 1, 2017)

@Packard @Indra
I leave for a day and... what are you two doing?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> @Packard @Indra
> I leave for a day and... what are you two doing?!


you jealous?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> @Packard @Indra
> I leave for a day and... what are you two doing?!


We did a bet


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Jk, btw it was my Idea. I wanted to make that Sarada's scene as a sig (Sorry Sarada fans, I love y'all, also I'm a Sarada fan too ), so @Indra wanted to make one too with Boruto. But after he stoles my set, so I'm using his one instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 1, 2017)

Boruto and Sarada *rock *

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raniero (Aug 1, 2017)

Suekay said:


> I noticed that Chocho was calling the little weird dude "ojisan" (at first I thought it was "ojiisan" but obviously he can't be). Does this mean Choji has a secret brother who we've never once heard about, or do you think he's just some random from the Akimichi clan?


Oji-san means uncle, but it's also a common (and impolite) way to address an unrelated older men.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 1, 2017)

Don't make that a sig  

My poor heart I almost believed it was the end!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> Boruto and Sarada *rock *


Boruto loves dat belly 



Nep Nep said:


> Don't make that a sig
> 
> My poor heart I almost believed it was the end!


It'll be only for a pair of days


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 2, 2017)

On the bright side we now have confirmation that Sarada has inherited a body of steel.

Gurl gonna rek shit.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 2, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> On the bright side we now have confirmation that Sarada has inherited a body of steel.
> 
> Gurl gonna rek shit.


That could also mean she inherited Sakura's punching bag syndrome


----------



## Ignition (Aug 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> That could also mean she inherited Sakura's punching bag syndrome



D-don't joke like that...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## fuff (Aug 2, 2017)

sasuke was not in it?
damn liars!
unless that was the change they talked about....with the preorder...


----------



## Indra (Aug 2, 2017)

fuff said:


> sasuke was not in it?
> damn liars!
> unless that was the change they talked about....with the preorder...


Sasuke wad under Naruto's desk giving us a happy ending

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> That could also mean she inherited Sakura's punching bag syndrome



H-hey no way. 

I mean she looked cool for a moment so that was definitely not their intention! 

That enemy... h-he's just strong that's all!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 2, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> you jealous?


A little. 



Packard said:


> Jk, btw it was my Idea. I wanted to make that Sarada's scene as a sig (Sorry Sarada fans, I love y'all, also I'm a Sarada fan too ), so @Indra wanted to make one too with Boruto. But after he stoles my set, so I'm using his one instead


I really like this idea. Was gone for a bit and I come back to this. It's gold.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 2, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> A little.


I see


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 2, 2017)

Well this OVA wasn't anything special. It is just like with the OVA of Itachi making eggs but this time it is about potato chips


----------



## Packard (Aug 2, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> I really like this idea. Was gone for a bit and I come back to this. It's gold.


Lmao thanks
Make a Mitsuki gif and use the same avatar and you'll be with us 
Lmao @Indra we need someone to Mitsuki's role


----------



## Indra (Aug 2, 2017)

Packard said:


> Lmao thanks
> Make a Mitsuki gif and use the same avatar and you'll be with us
> Lmao @Indra we need someone to Mitsuki's role


@Ignition

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 2, 2017)

The anime has better animation and graphics than this OVA. What gives ? It's supposed to be the other way around.


----------



## Indra (Aug 2, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> The anime has better animation and graphics than this OVA. What gives ? It's supposed to be the other way around.


I think the OVA was made a year ago


----------



## shippuuden (Aug 2, 2017)

The extented ED: Farewell Moon Town, release: September 06.

Anime『BORUTO: NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS』ED Theme
New Single「Farewell Moon Town」
2017.9.6 ON SALE!!

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 2, 2017)

It's almost incredible the progress Pierrot did since early Shippuden.
Boruto is like on a totally different level


----------



## Packard (Aug 2, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> The extented ED: Farewell Moon Town, release: September 06.
> 
> Anime『BORUTO: NARUTO NEXT GENERATIONS』ED Theme
> New Single「Farewell Moon Town」
> 2017.9.6 ON SALE!!


Cool!
I liked this song


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 2, 2017)

Packard said:


> Lmao thanks
> Make a Mitsuki gif and use the same avatar and you'll be with us
> Lmao @Indra we need someone to Mitsuki's role


I would if I knew how to make gifs.


----------



## Ignition (Aug 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> @Ignition



Well, I suppose I can


----------



## Packard (Aug 2, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> I would if I knew how to make gifs.





Ignition said:


> Well, I suppose I can


You two want to share a Mitsuki set? I can edit the Gif here


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 2, 2017)

Packard said:


> You two want to share a Mitsuki set? I can edit the Gif here


Yes please. I'll be the Mitsuki one.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 2, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Yes please. I'll be the Mitsuki one.


I'll send for you via PM so


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 2, 2017)

Packard said:


> I'll send for you via PM so


Yaay! I'll be looking for it!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 2, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Yaay! I'll be looking for it!


So, hello Mitsuki


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 2, 2017)

Packard said:


> So, hello Mitsuki


Feels pretty good.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 2, 2017)

@Indra NF's Team Konohamaru is born

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 2, 2017)

Unstoppable

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 2, 2017)

Derael said:


> 4 frames, okay. Does that alone makes that OVA great for you? That's was garbage honestly.



The lower budget Boruto anime looks better. Which makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Derael (Aug 2, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> The lower budget Boruto anime looks better. Which makes no sense whatsoever.


It was bad story wise too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 2, 2017)

side note: there isn't a lot of gifs of him


----------



## Platypus (Aug 2, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> The lower *budget* Boruto anime looks better. Which makes no sense whatsoever.


You're meme'ing right?


----------



## Packard (Aug 2, 2017)

I said 
At least it wasn't my fault this time


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 2, 2017)

Platypus said:


> You're meme'ing right?



I'm sorry, what ?  Is there a budget meme I'm not aware of ?
Or was the the wrong word ? Usually an OVA have always a higher budget than a full series episode.

Because you can't have a high budget series with a shit ton of episodes, if you're not sure on how much money you will make. It would be very risky.

It's not uncommon for an OVA episode to have twice the budget of a full series episode.

Unless they had a shitty budget for the OVA, which doesn't happen often.


----------



## Derael (Aug 2, 2017)

Packard said:


> I said
> At least it wasn't my fault this time


I didn't start it. I was mostly baffled by the fact that someone found OVA great. 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 2, 2017)

Derael said:


> I didn't start it. I was mostly baffled by the fact that someone found OVA great.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Ik that wasn't you. I already talked to him 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Ok, lets return to topic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 2, 2017)

The manga is better than the OVA


----------



## Platypus (Aug 2, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm sorry, what ?  Is there a budget meme I'm not aware of ?
> Or was the the wrong word ? Usually an OVA have always a higher budget than a full series episode.
> 
> Because you can't have a high budget series with a shit ton of episodes, if you're not sure on how much money you will make. It would be very risky.
> ...


Budget isn't as important as proper scheduling and staff availability/management. Not being outsourced to a subpar studio, as was the case with this OVA, helps too. Looks like a rushed job/quick cashgrab to me.


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 2, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Budget isn't as important as proper scheduling and staff availability/management. Not being outsourced to a subpar studio, as was the case with this OVA, helps too. Looks like a rushed job/quick cashgrab to me.


Which studio animated the OVA?


----------



## Platypus (Aug 2, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Which studio animated the OVA?


ＳＵＢＰＡＲスタジオ


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 2, 2017)

I imagine that Pierrot did not care much about this OVA, which was just some bonus to follow a game as I understand. Not really something you'd spend much budget on, which could be spent on the actual TV series.


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 2, 2017)

Platypus said:


> ＳＵＢＰＡＲスタジオ


トロール


----------



## Platypus (Aug 2, 2017)

Graphinica and Digital Animation Department ?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 2, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Animeblue Are the Director, Writer and studio listed? Do you know the names?


*Yes, they're and if i remember correctly, the director of the OVA, is Koushou Fujii*



Yagami1211 said:


> It's almost incredible the progress Pierrot did since early Shippuden.
> Boruto is like on a totally different level



*@Yagami1211 funny thing studio Pierrot didn't animated that episode. the episode was animated by studio Mouse, who was an hit or miss when the episode wasn't directed by Yoshihiro Sugai. Also it should be noted that Pierrot didn't have one of their animation supervisor go over the outsouce episodes at that time
*



Nayrael said:


> I imagine that Pierrot did not care much about this OVA, which was just some bonus to follow a game as I understand. Not really something you'd spend much budget on, which could be spent on the actual TV series.



*@Nayrael Yamashita and co were busy with the main show while others were busy with other projects.  like @Platypus had stated staff availability and time is two decided factors in anime production.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 2, 2017)

Ova looks shit

Tbh I laughed when Sarada was blasted away by some akimichi fodder. No hate.


----------



## shippuuden (Aug 3, 2017)

*Uchiha Family Seiyus interview.*

Uzumaki Report Vo.15
Parents and child
Uchiha Sarada arc!  Commemorative Opening Interview!
Uchiha Lecture!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## fuff (Aug 3, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> Uchiha Family Seiyus interview.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 3, 2017)

somebody translate that!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shippuuden (Aug 3, 2017)

Shonen Jump: Episode #19 -#20
Uchiha Sarada & The Sharingan Boy

The scan is a bit small, when it is in better quality I wil edit

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sasuke™ (Aug 3, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> Shonen Jump: Episode #19 -#20
> Uchiha Sarada & The Sharingan Boy
> 
> The scan is a bit small, when it is in better quality I wil edit


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2017)

Episode 19 : Uchiha Sarada
Episode 20 : The boy with the Sharingan.

blah blah blah Naruto Gaiden. I mean, it's the same thing.


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 3, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> *Uchiha Family Seiyus interview.*
> 
> Uzumaki Report Vo.15
> Parents and child
> ...


First of all, Sasuke looks a bit frowny. Or is that his usual self given his personality?
Second, Shin though...


----------



## thgt89 (Aug 3, 2017)

I leave the translated preview here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 3, 2017)

SASUKE NEVER SPENT TIME WITH SARADA? WHAT??

SHOCKING REVELATION. I can't wait to stay tuned!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 1 | Disagree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 3, 2017)

He did. Thats just referring to as far as Sarada remembers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Indra (Aug 3, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> He did. Thats just referring to as far as Sarada remembers.


You missed the joke entirely


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2017)

Indra said:


> You missed the joke entirely



The joke ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 3, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> The joke ?


>pretending not to know sasuke wss there


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2017)

Indra said:


> >pretending not to know sasuke wss there



Okay. But now that you explained the joke it's not so funny anymore :/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 3, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Okay. But now that you explained the joke it's not so fun anymore :/


ninja you asked!

but technically Zen ruined it because he didn't see the satire.

Everyone is a critic these days


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2017)

Indra said:


> ninja you asked!
> 
> but technically Zen ruined it because he didn't see the satire.
> 
> Everyone is a critic these days



That is the most universal truth on these forums.


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 3, 2017)

DOn't mind, just a Dub only anime fan coming through

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## 48john (Aug 3, 2017)

Wonder why the Storm Legacy collection even has this short OVA as a seperate disc, what a waste


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> DOn't mind, just a Dub only anime fan coming through



Wait, what ?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 3, 2017)

Why does anyone even buy Ninja storm/Revolution. Honestly, they are trash-tier.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Why does anyone even buy Ninja storm/Revolution. Honestly, they are trash-tier.



Tell that to sales numbers.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 3, 2017)

"Remember me"


"He doesn't act like a disguised gay person at all."


----------



## Zef (Aug 3, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> "Remember me"
> 
> 
> "He doesn't act like a disguised gay person at all."


Wot


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> "Remember me"
> 
> 
> "He doesn't act like a disguised gay person at all."



???


----------



## Six (Aug 3, 2017)

Day in the life of the Uchiha famiky when?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Platypus (Aug 3, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> DOn't mind, just a Dub only anime fan coming through


Why hello there, Zensuki. Welcome to Hero Academia Forums. 

I have the perfect thread for dub watchers like you: /threads/naruto-dubbed-anime-discussion-not-spoiler-free.1078360/ 
If you have any questions, just ask.

Be sure to comment, rate, rep, follow, like and subscribe.

Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 3, 2017)

Zef said:


> Wot


本当に？


----------



## Zef (Aug 3, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Why hello there, Zensuki. Welcome to Hero Academia Forums.
> 
> I have the perfect thread for dub watchers like you: /threads/naruto-dubbed-anime-discussion-not-spoiler-free.1078360/
> If you have any questions, just ask.
> ...


We need a nerd rating.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 3, 2017)

Indra said:


> Zen ruined it because he didn't see the satire.


don't mind him Zen is nicknamed by fuff for a reason

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 4, 2017)

Naruto : Sasuke ! The incident regarding Nue is over. A monkey-tiger thingy monster ...
Sasuke : Oh cool. In the end you didn't need me.
Naruto : This girl Sumire was responsible. The daughter of a former root member. She's a classmate of my son.
Naruto : And Sarada's classmate too.
Sasuke : Who ? 
Naruto : Your DAUGHTER !
Sasuke : What ? I'm always, always the last to know these things.
Sasuke : Why nobody tells me anything ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## fuff (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## shippuuden (Aug 4, 2017)

Boruto Saikyo Dash Generations:


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## shippuuden (Aug 4, 2017)

*What is the past of Sasuke and Sakura?*
How did Sasuke and Sakura bond (tie, bind,connect)?, What is the reason that Sasuke left the village?, Will the secret of Sarada's birth become clarified?

*What wil be the roles that Boruto, Cho Cho and their classmates will do!?*
Pay attetion to the Ninja Academy's reliable friends, as well as Boruto and Cho Cho!

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## fuff (Aug 5, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> What is the past of Sasuke and Sakura?
> How did Sasuke and Sakura bond (tie, bind,connect)?, What is the reason that Sasuke left the village?, Will the secret of Sarada's birth be clarified?
> 
> What are the activities of Boruto, Cho Cho and his classmates?
> Boruto and Cho Cho, They observe the rely on  that exists between their friends of the ninja academy!


thanks but i dont really get that boruto and chocho part...


----------



## fuff (Aug 5, 2017)

[31]
something about popularity?! and what kishi is working on ?? i dunno...google trans ofc

edit:
gain of salt ofc:
-something about kishi's new work is preparing-see you in the near future?-maybe it will be announced in jf?
-anime is free to do anything for the staff
-manga "finely" decided

maybe someone can translate properly...
bing translator is slightly different....


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 5, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> Boruto Saikyo Dash Generations:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


The translation... I need......


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 5, 2017)

fuff said:


> thanks but i dont really get that boruto and chocho part...


So SP is going to look deeper in the relationship between Sasuke and Sakura, their past, their travels and Sarada's birth?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 5, 2017)

fuff said:


> get inspired or die trying
> something about popularity?! and what kishi is working on ?? i dunno...google trans ofc
> 
> edit:
> ...


Take my shit with a grain of salt either.

I translate as you all know, from chinese only 


Kishi takes part in both Boruto anime and manga
Kishi supervises the Boruto manga with great detail, even including small scenes.
Regarding the smaller scenes in anime its up to the anime to freely decide, Kishimoto doesn't take part in the discussions, the finalized script will be brought to Kishimoto to confirm
Kishimoto's new work is still in preparation phase, he'll see everyone soon.

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 5, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Take my shit with a grain of salt either.
> 
> I translate as you all know, from chinese only
> 
> ...



Haruka is an even better Naruto fan that me. And that's a compliment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 5, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Haruka is an even better Naruto fan that me. And that's a compliment.


whaaaat.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 5, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> whaaaat.



Oh crap. It feels like I insulted you.  Or did I ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 5, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Regarding the smaller scenes in anime its up to the anime to freely decide, Kishimoto doesn't take part in the discussions, the finalized script will be brought to Kishimoto to confirm


*@Haruka Katana before this bullet point gets taken in the wrong way /misused, i think i should explain why Kishi decided to that. Although some of you already know why due Kishi past statements. The reason is Hiroyuki Yamashita, as the director of BORUTO he has to check everything as well. Having said thatYamasshita will let talented flourish*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Indra (Aug 5, 2017)

Kishimoto working closely on the Anine and Manga is not reassuring

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Derael (Aug 5, 2017)

Indra said:


> Kishimoto working closely on the Anine and Manga is not reassuring


Why is that? He's good at giving ideas, not executing them, that's all. Episode 8-9 he was heavely involved with are some of my favorites actually. And he did a pretty good job with the Boruto movie he co-wrote.


----------



## Indra (Aug 5, 2017)

Derael said:


> Why is that? He's good at giving ideas, not executing them, that's all. Episode 8-9 he was heavely involved with are some of my favorites actually. And he did a pretty good job with the Boruto movie he co-wrote.


I dont trust his writing in the long run.

He's the same guy who pardons all the villains based on Naruto's themes of forgiveness, the guy who changed the concept of Natuto's character midway /w destiny, and who focuses strongly on main characters and rarely side characters. Not to mention his Itachi/Uchiha wank-fest.

I don't trust hin long term. He's bound to War Arc Boruto if you catch ny drift.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 5, 2017)

Anime is fine.

Him focusing more on the manga kinda baffles me lol


----------



## Ignition (Aug 5, 2017)

The parallulz. SP can't help themselves xD


----------



## Raniero (Aug 5, 2017)

Indra said:


> *I dont trust his writing in the long run.*
> 
> He's the same guy who pardons all the villains based on Naruto's themes of forgiveness, the guy who changed the concept of Natuto's character midway /w destiny, and who focuses strongly on main characters and rarely side characters. Not to mention his Itachi/Uchiha wank-fest.
> 
> I don't trust hin long term. He's bound to War Arc Boruto if you catch ny drift.


Good thing he's not technically the main writer anymore. He can be kept grounded. 



Ignition said:


> The parallulz. SP can't help themselves xD


Sakura is the only anime character that has ever nursed their sick child apparently.
The point of that scene was Naruto rushing to be there, while Sasuke was missing when Sarada was sick, and Boruto was the one shown to be watching over Himawari for most of the episode. I did enjoy the dig at how shit Uchiha's family situation is in comparison to the Uzumaki's before Gaiden. I doubt the writers weren't deliberate there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lovely (Aug 5, 2017)

Yup, so "shit" that they borrow a scene from them for another family to emphasize familial love. The screencaps of Himawari are basically identical to the manga panels, especially that first shot in the ep.  Hinata has all the right to care for her sick child, but it's no coincidence that they show this right before it happens with Sakura/Sarada. 

I actually agree with you that they're probably trying to take a dig at SSS ( or at least to emphasize the normality of Naruto's family before 6 episodes of Sasuke's), but instead of finding it entertaining it just comes across as unprofessional imo.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Corvida (Aug 5, 2017)

Raniero said:


> The point of that scene was Naruto rushing to be there, while Sasuke was missing when Sarada was sick,


Exactly.



> . I did enjoy the dig at how shit Uchiha's family situation is in comparison to the Uzumaki's before Gaiden


I was sure you should-even if that makes Burrito more of a shitty brat.



> . I doubt the writers weren't deliberate there



Dont doubt-They were.


----------



## Raniero (Aug 5, 2017)

Lovely said:


> Yup, so "shit" that they borrow a scene from them for another family to emphasize familial love.


So "shit" that Naruto was actually there, while Sasuke was being an absentee father. The contrast was obvious. Sakura/Hinata wasn't an intended parallel, on the other hand.



> The screencaps of Himawari are basically identical to the manga panels, especially that first shot in the ep.  Hinata has all the right to care for her sick child, but it's no coincidence that they show this right before it happens with Sakura/Sarada.


I think there's no coincidence that an entire episode showing the closeness of the Uzumaki family happened before Gaiden. It further hammered in how different the families are. But don't blame Studio Pierrot for that though. Blame Kishimoto for writing the families that way.



> I actually agree with you that they're probably trying to take a dig at SSS ( or at least to emphasize the normality of Naruto's family before 6 episodes of Sasuke's), but instead of finding it entertaining it just comes across as unprofessional imo.


It was an accurate representation of both families, quite frankly. Nothing unprofessional about being accurate to the source material. Naruto has always been there for his daughter, even when she was sick. Sasuke hasn't.

Only reason you think it's unprofessional is because it makes the Uchiha family "look bad" in comparison, which sounds more like insecurity than anything else.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lovely (Aug 5, 2017)

Chalk it up how you want, but none of that dismisses my point. It was inappropriate to snatch an original scene right before it's meant to happen with another set of characters, period.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Raniero (Aug 5, 2017)

Lovely said:


> It was inappropriate to snatch an original scene right before it's meant to happen with another set of characters, period.


Why was it inappropriate?

Only similarities was that both were sick. It doesn't erase the impact of Sakura being there for her daughter.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ignition (Aug 5, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Naruto has always been there for his daughter



He sure was on her birthday.

About Sakura/Hinata parallels, im not sure how much of it is intentional, but it's not the first time it happened, in The Last, SP basically copy pasted Sakura's background and gave it to Hinata, and apparently they are giving her Sakura's temper. I'm just asking, why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raniero (Aug 5, 2017)

Ignition said:


> He sure was on her birthday.


Hey, at least he sent a clone. Sasuke can't even be bothered to do that in the years he's been tree hugging.



> SP basically copy pasted Sakura's background and put it to Hinata


I don't recall Hinata ever being bullied for having a large forehead and then having her female best friend help build her confidence.

Unless you think bullying itself is copying. Which I guess means Choji and Kushina also "stole" from Sakura, right?



> and *apparently *they are giving her Sakura's temper. I'm just asking, why?


Question, do you actually watch the anime or are you going by hearsay? Hinata glaring and sternly telling Naruto and Boruto to take their yelling outside because they're being loud when Himawari is trying to sleep and ruining the kitchen isn't remotely similar Sakura's kneejerk, explosive anger, where she even uses physical violence at times. Shikadai even called Hinata "mild" in comparison to other mothers after Temari slapped him. She's shown no hints of a Sakura-like temper.


----------



## Ignition (Aug 5, 2017)

Raniero said:


> I don't recall Hinata ever being bullied for having a large forehead and then having her female best friend help build her confidence.
> 
> Unless you think bullying itself is copying. Which I guess means Choji and Kushina also "stole" from Sakura, right?



Those were planned early, why does Hinata need to join the trope as well? it doesn't help her being her own character.
Not to mention bullying a Hyuuga no less?



Raniero said:


> Question, do you actually watch the anime or are you going by hearsay? Hinata glaring and sternly telling Naruto and Boruto to take their yelling outside because they're being loud when Himawari is trying to sleep and ruining the kitchen isn't remotely similar Sakura's kneejerk, explosive anger, where she even uses physical violence at times. Shikadai even called Hinata "mild" in comparison to other mothers after Temari slapped him. She's shown no hints of a Sakura-like temper.



I don't, only read summaries sometimes.
So her activating her doujutsu as a threat is perfectly fine? I guess you are right, they are trying to make her like Kushina then with perfect waifu qualities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 5, 2017)

Those scenes are hardly comparable IMO. Sarada was a bit more ill, and Sakura stayed up with her all night.

Hinata was just checking on Himawari after getting her medicine. I highly doubt SP were trying to insult anyone with this.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Indra (Aug 5, 2017)

Why do our fan base fight over silly shit like children getting sick and mom's treating them?

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2017)

Indra said:


> Kishimoto working closely on the Anine and Manga is not reassuring



And he pays attention to EVERY detail in the manga version. 

I wonder if it includes Salads sexualization? 

Hell, at this point Kishi might say that he supervised the omake too...or even video games.

Why bother with new manga when he can just give thumbs up to all and reap profits?


----------



## Indra (Aug 5, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> And he pays attention to EVERY detail in the manga version.
> 
> I wonder if it includes Salads sexualization?
> 
> ...


I'm probably guessing Kishimoto has only been supervising the first four chapters and Chapter 10 + beyond, because he did mention before that the Manga currently is just recapping his movie. I think he said this in the WSJ interview he had where he talked about the series a few months back. 

But apparently the translation said he supervises the Manga with great detail, even the smaller scenes. So he's not definitely ignoring the Manga, like some people thought. 

Kishimoto probably has a lot of free time. He doesn't write the story, he doesn't have to draw on a weekly basis, plus the running time of both Anime/Manga are perfect for lazy schedules. He isn't always the main one checking the Anime drafts, as Anime-Blue pointed out, and for the Manga with its release schedule being monthly, I hardly doubt he wastes much time on it.

Though I don't understand why he wants to release another Mangaka so early. He should wrap up Boruto a little big longer, otherwise he might work himself out unless he releases a monthly series.

idk


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 5, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm probably guessing Kishimoto has only been supervising the first four chapters and Chapter 10 + beyond, because he did mention before that the Manga currently is just recapping his movie. I think he said this in the WSJ interview he had where he talked about the series a few months back.
> 
> But apparently the translation said he supervises the Manga with great detail, even the smaller scenes. So he's not definitely ignoring the Manga, like some people thought.
> 
> ...



Though many fans may want the original writer approval to see it as canon I think just as many hope he wont be involved so that the plot and characters will be handled in a new way. So that themes and stuff do not end up being repetitive.


----------



## Indra (Aug 5, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Though many fans may want the original writer approval to see it as canon I think just as many hope he wont be involved so that the plot and characters will be handled in a new way. So that themes and stuff do not end up being repetitive.


I think that's what I'm afraid of. Kishimoto is bound to reintroduce themes if he's given the chance.

It largely depends on the entire team to create something new without feeling bound to the old story.


----------



## MaskettaMan (Aug 6, 2017)

sakura sucks lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 6, 2017)

Ecei said:


> Rainero
> [read dis part, coz im thinking straight]
> ...you're corect, they're not the same. But they feel similar, at least to me. Maybe you too made the association with sakura(maybe not). And felt the impending irritation at those about to complain. Its fine that you defend and reason out. you are correct. it's different, in that, its milder and more logical. And you're right again, it does cause insecurity. Here aremysentiments..seeing a characteristic you've, for a long time, associated with a certain character, be given to another (and display her stuff better)...i don't know how to feel.
> 
> ...


You're too hard on Sakura. Like Naruto, she is often used as comic relief and thus acts in that exaggerate her known personality traits (such as , in her case, her temper). This is particularly true in the anime, but Kishi showed that he is not above doing so. Thus we are shown Sakura flying off the handle, bopping those who make her angry and destroying her own house. It takes away from the fact that she is shown to be a kind, caring and even gentle individual at her core. 

Personally, I see no parallels being hinted at through the depiction of both Hinata and Sakura being lovingly attentive toward their sick children. That's part of being a mom, after all. Nor do I think there was any intentional shot at Sasuke for being absent--Naruto was shown rushing to Himawari's bedside in all his flustered concern in order to make the point that he does genuinely care about his kids and tries to be there for them even though his job tends to overwhelm him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 6, 2017)

Lovely said:


> Chalk it up how you want, but none of that dismisses my point. It was inappropriate to snatch an original scene right before it's meant to happen with another set of characters, period.



WHAT ORIGINAL SCENE?! This is a common trope in fiction, and neither Kishimoto's panelwork nor SP's camera choreography are anything original in any way either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 6, 2017)

Lovely said:


> Chalk it up how you want, but none of that dismisses my point. It was inappropriate to snatch an original scene right before it's meant to happen with another set of characters, period.



I need more salt in my  ramen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Action Hero (Aug 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> Why do our fan base fight over silly shit like children getting sick and mom's treating them?


Better question why do people argue/critic over shit they dont even watch in the 1st place. When you have zero context on the plot points of an episode then why are you even here

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Zef (Aug 6, 2017)

Lol, what happened to this thread?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 6, 2017)

No idea

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ignition (Aug 6, 2017)

Zef said:


> Lol, what happened to this thread?



My bad 

Im not sorry though.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 7, 2017)

OMG Sarada is Karin's daughter?!


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 7, 2017)

Indra said:


> OMG Sarada is Karin's daughter?!



wat a twist


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2017)

*I'll do go into detail later but Hikaru Sato/Yuichi Tanaka ?/ Daisuke Tsumagari are on doing episode #20. And Ken'ichi Fujisawa is one the episode director/storyboard artist for episode #23. Kouda/Shimizu are the animation supervisor. Also going by the staff, the outsource episodes look to be by Mouse and Drop ?

Episode #20: Studio Pierrot
Episode #21: Mouse ?
Episode #22: Drop ?
Episode #23: Studio Pierrot

Episode #20, #21 and #23 will be the good ones. Ken'ichi Fujisawa directed Mob Psycho 100 episode #05 and he animated the hand to hand section of Kakashi vs Obito  and Naruto vs Sasuke in Shippuden OP#19.  Also part of Naruto/Sasuke vs. Momoshiki in BORUTO. And been in couple Shie animated the hand to hand section of Kakashi vs Obito  and Naruto vs Sasuke in Shippuden OP#ppuden big episodes

One more thing , Fujisawa's master Norio Matsumoto might be in episode #23

*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Indra (Aug 7, 2017)

Dam Shin lemme have yo number

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 2


----------



## fuff (Aug 7, 2017)

mouse and drop studio...which eps have they done in the past?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2017)

_*@fuff  Studio Mouse last NARUTO episodes #475 and Studio Drop was episode #498.*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (Aug 7, 2017)

Has no one translated the scan yet?


----------



## Naruto2016 (Aug 7, 2017)

August Schedule by SpirallingSphere

Episode 19 (August 9) – Uchiha Sarada
Sarada is sick of seeing Boruto pranking on the Hokage stone faces, and then being chased around by his father. But seeing Boruto like this makes her think of her own father who she’s never met. Sarada misses her father Sasuke, who she has never met as far as she can remember it. Even if Sarada asks Sakura about him, she dodges her questions, so she ends up unintentionally taking a rebellious attitude. Meanwhile, Sarada finds a picture of Sasuke with a women wearing glasses.

Episode 20 (August 16) – The Boy with Sharingan
Uchiha Sasuke, who is traveling around the world on a top secret mission, sends information to Naruto of a person who has the Sharingan, a “Kekkei Genkai” unique to the Uchiha clan. But as of right now, the only living Uchiha members should be Sasuke and his daughter, Sarada…… On the other hand, Sarada, who has been asking about her “real mother” and searching for her father, happened upon the knowledge that Naruto is going to meet Sasuke, and with Chouchou who is talking about finding her real parents, decide to follow after Naruto.

Episode 21 (August 23) – Sasuke and Sarada
Sarada arrives at Pass Tower, where Sasuke is, and heads inside. However, the unexpected behavior and words from the father that she’s finally met deeply wound her. Naruto and Chouchou can’t stand the awkwardness between father and daughter, but suddenly they are attacked by a mysterious enemy.

Episode 22 (August 30) – Connecting thoughts
The mysterious enemy, Shin, captures Sakura, and Sarada is left stunned. Even with the superior detection powers of Naruto, the location of Sakura cannot be determined. On the other hand, Sasuke is attentive of the large number of Sharingan that are buried in Shin’s arm. They decide to visit Orochimaru, a criminal of Konohagakure, who is performing forbidden research, to look for clues about Shin’s hand.

Episode 23 (September 6) – The Shape of Their Connections
Sarada, who has decided that she will rescue Sakura, follows Sasuke and the others to where Shin is. As they engage in battle with Shin’s clones that keep appearing, they finally arrive at where Sakura is, and Sarada stare in disbelief at the trust and coordination of Sasuke and Sakura, despite them having not met for a long time……

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## fuff (Aug 7, 2017)

sounds like we might get an ss fighting as a couple moment 

and looks like ep 6 of gaiden isn't listed...most likely will be the wrap up anyways


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Naruto and Chouchou can’t stand the awkwardness between father and daughter

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## fuff (Aug 7, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


>


----------



## Naruto2016 (Aug 7, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


>


This is when she offers potato chips to break the awkwardness. I love Chocho

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Aug 7, 2017)

chocho is hilarious i like her too but i need that kishi outfit back for her too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2017)

*i should have also  mention that episode #23 might have some digital animation... think Shippuden OP#13 (digital animation is not CGI)

Edited:
back from my little nap
#20:
Episode Director: Hikaru Sato [佐藤光]
Storyboard:Yuichi Tanaka[田中雄一]
Animation Supervisor: Daisuke Tsumagari[津曲大介]

#21:
Episode Director: Yusuke Onoda[小野田雄亮]
Storyboard: Yoshihiro Sugai[菅井嘉浩]
Animation Supervisor:Tsunetoshi Takahashi[高橋恒星]
Chief Animation Supervisor: Koji Yabuno[藪野浩二]

#22:
Episode Director: Rokou Ogiwara[荻原露光]
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita [ユキヒロマツシタ]
Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi[高橋直樹]
Chief Animation Supervisor: Youko Suzuki[鈴木陽子]

#23:
Episode Director:Ken'ichi Fujisawa[藤澤研一]/Kito Asakura[朝倉カイト]
Storyboard:Ken'ichi Fujisawa[藤澤研一]/Chiaki Kon[今千秋]/
Animation Supervisor: Masayuki Kouda [甲田正行]/Yoshiharu Shimizu[清水義治]
*


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *i should have also  mention that episode #23 might have some digital animation... think Shippuden OP#13 (digital animation is not CGI)
> 
> Edited:
> back from my little nap
> ...


ep 19 - ch 1 - outsource
ep 20 - ch 2-3 - inhouse; quality ep 7
ep 21 - ch 4-5 - outsource; similar to ep 6/13
ep 22 - ch 6-7 - outsource
ep 23 - ch 8-9 - Fujisawa will do chapter 9 together with Kouda; quality like ep 1
ep 24 - ch 10 - outsource or mix

Looking forward to ep 20 and 23.
Ep 23 seems to be like Osomatsu-san 18. First half decent , second half great.
Huang will do Naruto's big scene?
Looking at Kobayashi's posts: I predict Sasuke vs Shin in ep 20 and Sarada punching stone in ep 23.
Do you think Peace and Kindness will do ep 19 and 24?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2017)

_*@Shanks911 Actually episode #21 should better than #6 and #13. As for Peace and Kindness #19 is given but i don't know about #24. *_


----------



## UchiSarada (Aug 7, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> August Schedule by SpirallingSphere
> 
> Episode 19 (August 9) – Uchiha Sarada
> Sarada is sick of seeing Boruto pranking on the Hokage stone faces, and then being chased around by his father. But seeing Boruto like this makes her think of her own father who she’s never met. Sarada misses her father Sasuke, who she has never met as far as she can remember it. Even if Sarada asks Sakura about him, she dodges her questions, so she ends up unintentionally taking a rebellious attitude. Meanwhile, Sarada finds a picture of Sasuke with a women wearing glasses.
> ...



There's one episode missing.


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Shanks911 Actually episode #21 should better than #6 and #13. As for Peace and Kindness #19 is given but i don't know about #24. *_


Do you think ep 23 will adapt chapter 8-9 or 9-10?
What is with ep 24?
Back to academy days?


----------



## Kony (Aug 7, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> ep 19 - ch 1 - outsource



Sad-Shizune shot in ep 19 PV is from Gaiden chapter 02 i think


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 7, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> ep 19 - ch 1 - outsource
> ep 20 - ch 2-3 - inhouse; quality ep 7
> ep 21 - ch 4-5 - outsource; similar to ep 6/13
> ep 22 - ch 6-7 - outsource
> ...



Gaiden might be 5 ep + 1 throw away ep...
ep 19 - ch 1, ch 2 few panels - outsource - bad/average
ep 20 - ch 2 - ch 4 first few pages - inhouse - decent/good
ep 21 - ch 4 - ch 6 first few pages - outsource - average/decent-good
ep 22 - ch 6 - ch 8 - outsource - bad/average
ep 23 - ch 9 - ch 10 or most of it - inhouse - good/great
ep 24 - ? - outsource - bad/average - back to academy days


----------



## Platypus (Aug 7, 2017)

@Yagami1211 @Indra @DarkTorrent @Shanks911 I deleted some of your posts.

Keep pairing related commentary in the pairing containment section. 

This is the umpteenth time I'm deleting posts and reminding people of the pairing rule in a way too short period of time. Please stop. Kenneth's section exists for a reason. Use it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 7, 2017)

Platypus said:


> @Yagami1211 @Indra @DarkTorrent @Shanks911 I deleted some of your posts.
> 
> Keep pairing related commentary in the pairing containment section.
> 
> This is the umpteenth time I'm deleting posts and reminding people of the pairing rule in a way too short period of time. Please stop. Kenneth's section exists for a reason. Use it.


Bruh, we just joked about gaiden and Naruto and Sasuke being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...
But I don't want you to get angry at me, senpai. Sorry!

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 2


----------



## Sasuke™ (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 8, 2017)

Platypus said:


> @Yagami1211 @Indra @DarkTorrent @Shanks911 I deleted some of your posts.
> 
> Keep pairing related commentary in the pairing containment section.
> 
> This is the umpteenth time I'm deleting posts and reminding people of the pairing rule in a way too short period of time. Please stop. Kenneth's section exists for a reason. Use it.



Pairings ? If I did, I don't remember.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 8, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Pairings ? If I did, I don't remember.


I must've seen a deleted post of yours when I was looking over the page to reaffirm whose posts I deleted and assumed I deleted it because of pairing talk when it was actually deleted by you. RIP


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 8, 2017)

Platypus said:


> I must've seen a deleted post of yours when I was looking over the page to reaffirm whose posts I deleted and assumed I deleted it because of pairing talk when it was actually deleted by you. RIP



I did talk about the episode's reference to Sakura & Sasuke's first date. But that's all.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 8, 2017)

Nah, it's fine. I was tired and modding in a hurry.


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 8, 2017)

Is Sakura on steriods? Everything makes sense now.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 8, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Do you think ep 23 will adapt chapter 8-9 or 9-10?
> What is with ep 24?
> Back to academy days?


*#23: chapter nine and the beginning of ten.
#24: the rest of chapter ten*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shippuuden (Aug 9, 2017)

*Farewell Moon Town - Scenartio Art, Boruto ED #02 Full:*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh look, who was ill this ep... 
Is another overreaction planned? 
Where is the pic of Chocho and Sarada?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 9, 2017)

Episode was fine.


----------



## Sasuke™ (Aug 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 10, 2017)

don't know whats this, probably just a promo pic for a company, just thought the picture is cute



Some of my arguments for pruning

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 10, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> don't know whats this, probably just a promo pic for a company, just thought the picture is cute
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my arguments for pruning


Lol at Naruto carrying many bags. That part with Boruto and Sarada running looks cute though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyosuke (Aug 10, 2017)

Boruto's bag looks like a kindergarten bag.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 10, 2017)

Is that a panda bear... or a bear panda... 



Yagami1211 said:


> Some of my arguments for pruning


 Oh my god this is gold!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Is that a panda bear... or a bear panda...
> 
> 
> Oh my god this is gold!



It was created for the chapter two years ago.


----------



## UchiSarada (Aug 10, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> don't know whats this, probably just a promo pic for a company, just thought the picture is cute
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my arguments for pruning



No respect for the Hokage.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Aug 10, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> don't know whats this, probably just a promo pic for a company, just thought the picture is cute
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my arguments for pruning



Awwww 
Gay dads strike again in promos. Love it.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Is that a panda bear... or a bear panda...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## HisokaRollin (Aug 12, 2017)

Platypus said:


> @Yagami1211 @Indra @DarkTorrent @Shanks911 I deleted some of your posts.
> 
> Keep pairing related commentary in the pairing containment section.
> 
> This is the umpteenth time I'm deleting posts and reminding people of the pairing rule in a way too short period of time. Please stop. Kenneth's section exists for a reason. Use it.



I dont get what is the big deal with pairing talk especially when episode is pairing related (like Sakura talking about her ,,date" with Sasuke, or Sarada openly questioning ss marriage). If its a part of a plot in episode then why cant anyone discuss it in eps threads? Its related to episode just like everything else.

I know when the whole thread turns into pairing talk then it has to be stopped but when i write my thoughts about ep and among all other topics, two sentences of me talking about pairing part in episode get deleted like its some taboo- then its getting kinda riddiculous.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 12, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> I dont get what is the big deal with pairing talk especially when episode is pairing related (like Sakura talking about her ,,date" with Sasuke, or Sarada openly questioning ss marriage). If its a part of a plot in episode then why cant anyone discuss it in eps threads? Its related to episode just like everything else.
> 
> I know when the whole thread turns into pairing talk then it has to be stopped but when i write my thoughts about ep and among all other topics, two sentences of me talking about pairing part in episode get deleted like its some taboo- then its getting kinda riddiculous.


This fandom has proven time and time again it can't talk about pairings without the conversation turning into a giant cumstain of back-and-forth flaming, baiting and fandom bashing. Thus the pairing section was created. I personally wouldn't mind tolerating some degree of pairing commentary, but I'd like to respect my sempai's wishes.

Pls make a proper suggestion/complaint thread in the /forums/questions-complaints.31/ section.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 12, 2017)

Platypus said:


> This fandom has proven time and time again it can't talk about pairings without the conversation turning into a giant cumstain of back-and-forth flaming, baiting and fandom bashing. Thus the pairing section was created. I personally wouldn't mind tolerating some degree of pairing commentary, but I'd like to respect my sempai's wishes.
> 
> Pls make a proper suggestion/complaint thread in the /forums/questions-complaints.31/ section.



Whats really sad is that it is so hard to discuss ANY female character in this manga of note(except maybe Chiyo) without bringing romance/shipping into it...since Kishi hardly developed any females beyond their interest in romance.


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 12, 2017)

Platypus said:


> This fandom has proven time and time again it can't talk about pairings without the conversation turning into a giant cumstain of back-and-forth flaming, baiting and fandom bashing. Thus the pairing section was created. I personally wouldn't mind tolerating some degree of pairing commentary, but I'd like to respect my sempai's wishes.
> 
> Pls make a proper suggestion/complaint thread in the /forums/questions-complaints.31/ section.


Some of us have no problem carrying on a civil pairing discussion or debate. 

An underlying cause for the nastiness comes from the purposeful dropping of all rules in the pairing section, allowing posters to be as nasty as they can be for the entertainment of others. If any of the other sections were given such freedom I have no doubt that the rest of NF would be in the same state as the pairing section in short order.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 13, 2017)

Don't know if this was posted before (if were, then ignore). Can't tell what was the source book.
*Spoiler*: _Kishimoto interview_


----------



## Sasuke™ (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 15, 2017)

At Shin though


----------



## Rai (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 17, 2017)

_*since most of you guys don't check FEAAD, i'll post this here as well*_
*okay just got back from *


*And NEWS had*



*And i have to you say you guys will be *



*
***** meant to do ***** but ****** did ********

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (Aug 17, 2017)

@Animeblue What is FEAAD?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 17, 2017)

_*full episode animation archive/discussion thread *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derael (Aug 17, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*since most of you guys don't check FEAAD, i'll post this here as well*_
> *okay just got back from *
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 17, 2017)

Derael said:


>


----------



## Action Hero (Aug 17, 2017)

Hmm a new movie?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 17, 2017)

_*no *_


----------



## Rai (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 17, 2017)

new movie? new ova? more sss stuff after the 6 eps? animation about the gaiden? 
close or far off?


----------



## Indra (Aug 17, 2017)

Animating a Hentai flick of NaruHina and SasuSaku?

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> Animating a Hentai flick of NaruHina and SasuSaku?


Damn, I hope so...


----------



## 48john (Aug 17, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*since most of you guys don't check FEAAD, i'll post this here as well*_
> *okay just got back from *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derael (Aug 17, 2017)

Heh.

Some kind of animator decided to work on boruto of something?


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 17, 2017)

Like we have seen in the first two ep the production quality of gaiden is underwhelming and the only quality ep is number 23. So animator xyz decided to work on this ep. Is this what you try to say? But this isn't surprising at all, when you take a look at the staff that featured the other two ep Fujisawa directed in his career.

24 should normally be a throw away ep that adapts the rest of ch 10 and then goes at the end back to the school setting aka how gaiden normally started.
Outsource or mix?

Or I am wrong with anything I just said?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 17, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Like we have seen in the first two ep the production quality of gaiden is underwhelming and the only quality ep is number 23. So animator xyz decided to work on this ep. Is this what you try to say? But this isn't surprising at all, when you take a look at the staff that featured the other two ep Fujisawa directed in his career.
> 
> 24 should normally be a throw away ep that adapts the rest of ch 10 and then goes at the end back to the school setting aka how gaiden normally started.
> Outsource or mix?
> ...



*no i'm not and the staff that are feature in fujisawa's previous episodes, are busy with other projects. btw @Shanks911 what did you think the production values of gaiden would be like, given they have six shows in production along side of BORUTO.*


----------



## Indra (Aug 17, 2017)

@Animeblue How much longer do you think it'll take them to stop recapping?


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 17, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *no i'm not and the staff that are feature in fujisawa's previous episodes, are busy with other projects. btw @Shanks911 what did you think the production values of gaiden would be like, given they have six shows in production along side of BORUTO.*


I expected gaiden to be like Sasuke Shinden or Konoha Hiden. There are many many things about this show I don't comprehend....
Look I expected the Boruto anime in general be better than what we get, but through the fact that more or less 3/4 of the ep are outsourced and the small inhouse staff is busy correcting outsourced ep, it kills most inhouse ep, too.
I think that a director that is as talented as Shingo Natsume and Ryo-timo deserves a better staff and better production values. Something that is more similar to the Pokemon production. 
I don't blame the talented inhouse staff, I blame more Studio Pierrot for doing too many shows at once.
Not even this! The way the japanese industry works in general is wrong...
It is quantity over quality and work over human life. This is wrong.
But nothing will change...
Many people had different expections as the staff for Boruto got announced.

P.S. I don't meant it offensive. It just that I can't stand how some people here (not you) try to praise an ep for example good animated or good adapted when it's not the case. But talk shit about ep that are really something special.
"OP 13 has bad visuals"
Some of my posts are provocative on purpose to trigger the blind fanboys (not you again)...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Aug 18, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> P.S. I don't meant it offensive. It just that I can't stand how some people here (not you) try to praise an ep for example good animated or good adapted when it's not the case. *But talk shit about ep that are really something special.*


I legit haven't seen anyone here do that in years.

Latest episode was well adapted/animated by Naruto™ anime standards which is why people (most of whom have been watching the anime for years and are used to its subpar-to-average quality) aren't up in arms about it.


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 18, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Latest episode was well adapted/animated by Naruto™ anime standards which is why people (most of whom have been watching the anime for years and are used to its subpar-to-average quality) aren't up in arms about it.



I don't agree. Something like Naruto animation standards don't exist, there is only bad-average- decent/good- great animation. Well adapted means first of all staying true to orginal material and don't change all the time things. Giving scenes the right tone and so on. There were enough negativ statements about the ep in the ep 20 thread.
But hey people are allowed to have different opinions. Still the definition of good animation doesn't change only because some people use the word wrong.
We can both agree that most of the Naruto anime francise is underwhelming, but
Shippuden had a lot of decent/good ep the last half year it aired:
474, 476, 477, 478, 480, 484,485, 486, 488, 489, 494, 495, 497,499, 500
or better said the whole last 26 ep of Shippuden had better production values than Boruto. The writing and direction was quite bad of Shikamaru Hiden... Some people might dislike Osamu Kobayashi's style...
The Naruto francise is still the only long running production that delivered really great animated ep.
Bleach had some good animated ep, too.
Naruto's/Shippuden's best ep are as well animated as the best ep of One-Punch Man, Mob Psycho and so on.

What is the difference between the Naruto/Shippuden series and Boruto?
Naruto had an average director handeling the series but Boruto has a high-quality director and an experienced
chief-director.
That's why I expect better and more from Boruto than Naruto.
It's not Yamashita's fault that the show is mostly outsourced, but that don't change my expections.
Pierrot needs to stop to produce more shows that they can handle or better said the industry in general.
Everything you can do is to hope that a director like Yamashita gets the staff he deserves and they can fix their shedule.
Maybe I am too fussy, but I just think the show is very lame for now.




Platypus said:


> I legit haven't seen anyone here do that in years.



This was a general statement, but I have seen it here, too.
For example some thread about opening and something like One Piece, Naruto who has the better anime or something like this.


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 18, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> I expected gaiden to be like Sasuke Shinden or Konoha Hiden. There are many many things about this show I don't comprehend....
> Look I expected the Boruto anime in general be better than what we get, but through the fact that more or less 3/4 of the ep are outsourced and the small inhouse staff is busy correcting outsourced ep, it kills most inhouse ep, too.
> I think that a director that is as talented as Shingo Natsume and Ryo-timo deserves a better staff and better production values. Something that is more similar to the Pokemon production.
> I don't blame the talented inhouse staff, I blame more Studio Pierrot for doing too many shows at once.
> ...


*Like Sasuke Shinden or Konoha Hiden....fascinating considering the only real difference between them is the first inhouse episode were rather weak  to it's director other than that Gaiden production is rather about the same as Sasuke Shinden/Konoha Hiden  *



Shanks911 said:


> Well adapted means first of all staying true to orginal material and don't change all the time things. Giving scenes the right tone and so on.


*Even i know what you mean, should have word this better since one would think that you mean adaptations should be one to one recreation of its source material  *



Shanks911 said:


> What is the difference between the Naruto/Shippuden series and Boruto?
> Naruto had an average director handeling the series but Boruto has a high-quality director and an experienced
> chief-director


_*if you don't have the time or resource that doesn't matter in the long run, it can only help the production stay afloat  *_


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Aug 18, 2017)

IMO,  Studio Pierrot way of handling  Boruto has been, at least up until now, much better than the predecessors on the more technical side.  Despite there are some dip in the quality and being outsourced, The visuals, the art style and the animation manage to stay more consistently by the rate amount of ep compare to shippuden where it took handful of Ep to get nicely produced. It seems to work for the most part, despite the early struggles.  Although, we might see changes in Boruto's animation for the worse depending on how much workload Black Clover turns out to be, although I'm assuming they'll still give Boruto priority. They gave it the better staff to begin with.


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


>


Why you leaved his best part out?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 18, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> IMO,  Studio Pierrot way of handling  Boruto has been, at least up until now, much better than the predecessors on the more technical side.  Despite there are some dip in the quality and being outsourced, The visuals, the art style and the animation manage to stay more consistently by the rate amount of ep compare to shippuden where it took handful of Ep to get nicely produced. It seems to work for the most part, despite the early struggles.  Although, we might see changes in Boruto's animation for the worse depending on how much workload Black Clover turns out to be, although I'm assuming they'll still give Boruto priority. They gave it the better staff to begin with.



Boruto has a more consistent quality but it really lacks of top end animators that Naruto had to make the fights standout and from what Animeblue has said it looks like they aren't really on board like they were with Naruto.


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 18, 2017)

@Animeblue 
When you say something like "You can expect *great *things. - Abe" you don't need to wonder when people have expections.
No wonder the other director was rather pessimistic or better said uncertainly.
Constancy and Pierrot just don't work together well.
But at least they now how to make openings, endings and sakuga episodes from time to time.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 19, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> IMO,  Studio Pierrot way of handling  Boruto has been, at least up until now, much better than the predecessors on the more technical side.  Despite there are some dip in the quality and being outsourced, The visuals, the art style and the animation manage to stay more consistently by the rate amount of ep compare to shippuden where it took handful of Ep to get nicely produced. It seems to work for the most part, despite the early struggles.  Although, we might see changes in Boruto's animation for the worse depending on how much workload Black Clover turns out to be, although I'm assuming they'll still give Boruto priority. They gave it the better staff to begin with.



*@Hyuga Prodigy Black Clover will most likely be handle by Yoshihira and friends + inhouse animator from Sōsei no Onmyōji.So far only Kanchi Suzuki had left the series.*




Zensuki said:


> Boruto has a more consistent quality but it really lacks of top end animators that Naruto had to make the fights standout and from what Animeblue has said it looks like they aren't really on board like they were with Naruto.


_*@Zensuki It not BORUTO lacks of top end animators that NARUTO had to make the fights standout, its they are correct Peace&Kindness and Studio Blanc, to do anything that match the prime NARUTO episodes...well up to now that is...since that will change with #23 going to the guys. And i never said they're not willing, just that they're busy *_



Shanks911 said:


> @Animeblue
> When you say something like "You can expect *great *things. - Abe" you don't need to wonder when people have expections.
> No wonder the other director was rather pessimistic or better said uncertainly.
> Constancy and Pierrot just don't work together well.
> But at least they now how to make openings, endings and sakuga episodes from time to time.


_*@Shanks911 you still can and  beside the NARUTO franchise have you seen anything else produce by Pierrot*_


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 19, 2017)

_*just reposting this here as well*_

_*Since Kobayashi allude to his involvement in Fujisawa's episode....here is one of the spoilers for the episode*_
_*at the beginning Kobayashi was supposed do little due him working on that movie project he told me about. But end up doing much more than what was originally plan*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 19, 2017)

@Animeblue do you think they'll try to top Boruto Movie Sasuke's v. Kinshiki, or will they reuse animation?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Aug 20, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> Something like Naruto animation standards don't exist, there is only bad-average- decent/good- great animation.


Right, so the majority are subpar-to-average and a small fraction of episodes are amazing. There's your standard. People are used to having a dozen "shitty" episodes followed up by an high quality one. The novel adaptation arcs at the end of Shippuden are an exception, not the rule. In that most of them are decent lookers (consistency) as opposed to being a bunch of shitty/meh episodes followed by a very good episode (inconsistency).



Shanks911 said:


> Well adapted means first of all staying true to orginal material and don't change all the time things. Giving scenes the right tone and so on. There were enough negativ statements about the ep in the ep 20 thread.


You must be new here. People here have shitted (sp?) on the anime adaptations since forever.



Shanks911 said:


> Naruto had an average director handeling the series but Boruto has a high-quality director and an experienced
> chief-director.
> That's why I expect better and more from Boruto than Naruto.
> It's not Yamashita's fault that the show is mostly outsourced, but that don't change my expections.
> ...


But you insinuate yourself that just because a show has good directors doesn't mean the animation will be amazing due to staff availability, scheduling, etc. So then why do you have such high expectations of this show by virtue of its good directors?


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 20, 2017)

Does anyone know what it says though?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## fuff (Aug 21, 2017)

i wonder if one of the shins will join the academy...


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 21, 2017)

"Uzumaki HimawariHanabi" :ichigi


----------



## Sasuke™ (Aug 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2017)

Well, I just finished watching the first arc finally. That wasn't too bad! The episodic 'possessed angry dude of the week' nature of the arc as opposed to the usual continuous stories made it so I wasn't as compelled to keep watching to see what happened next. But it was a pretty nice little story.

I love all the characters and how a lot of the drama comes from small personal issues and charater flaws. And Boruto is fun main character. It was neat, the way the end of the arc with Sumire (and Mitsuki) tied into Boruto's own motivation to find his own path and not be tied to his dad's legacy.

So... The Nue beast is just some (chakra based) creature from another Ootsutsuki dimension that Danzo's people managed to summon? The dead chopped down tree suggests as much. And Boruto's eye activates and lets him see this alien chakra when he gets near it, or near a tattoo that's connected to the chakra. Something like that. I'm guessing this and the tattoo on Sumire's back/hand are gonna tie into Boruto's tattoo from the first episode
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the one he gets from Momoshiki in manga chapter 10. Now that I think about it, we know tattoos, ink, tags, cursed seals, summoning circles etc are a conduit for chakra and to call some object or creature to that mark. Seems that's gonna be explored further in this manga/anime.


Why does he have this special eye in the first place though? Because his daddy has six paths chakra and his mommy is hyuuga princess and together they make a magical six paths evil ootsutsuki chakra sensing eye? We shall see...


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 28, 2017)

Next gen looks so much happier


----------



## Indra (Aug 28, 2017)

Where are the rest

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 28, 2017)

Images 1 and 3 though. Just shows that these two brats have come a long way haven't they?


----------



## fuff (Aug 28, 2017)

team konoharmu drawn so bad


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2017)

Part 1 Sasuke looked constipated

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kai D Oars (Aug 28, 2017)

BORUTO Calendar 2018.

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 28, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> BORUTO Calendar 2018.


I have the Boruto -Naruto The Movie- one for this year, and it made the year a lot more fun... so... where to buy? 
I'll preorder now if I can.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> I have the Boruto -Naruto The Movie- one for this year, and it made the year a lot more fun... so... where to buy?
> I'll preorder now if I can.


I have that too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 28, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> I have that too


It's a great calendar.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> It's a great calendar.


did you tear the pages off?


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 28, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> did you tear the pages off?


Yep. I'll hang them up as separate posters, later.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Aug 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UchiSarada (Aug 28, 2017)

Are those fanarts or sketches of the episode?


----------



## Platypus (Aug 28, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## ramezzes (Aug 28, 2017)

Platypus said:


>


Can't tell if this person retweeting this has a point or being downright rude


----------



## Platypus (Aug 28, 2017)

Oh God

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 28, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Oh God


Wow are these people for real? We get it! SP can be trash when it comes to things like this but that's no excuse to be so rude towards an animator smh


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 28, 2017)

This fandom is so fucking sad.
Stop harassing the animators you lowlifes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Seemingly gaiden is truly the goodbye to Sakura's character, everything point into the direction.
This feeling...tears but why... I'm so happy...

Two fodders one pic 
Shin's powerlevel is under 9000.

This fandom in a nutshell:
Retarded shippers and emo fanboys.
Backflash is best flash!
Shit like this happens when you rather make your own story than adapt the source material right!
Dat Tokyo Ghoul greatness,baby!

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Optimistic 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Zef (Aug 28, 2017)

Naruto Fandom once again shows it's among the worst. smh

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Indra (Aug 28, 2017)

Animators don't get paid enough to deal with those type of people on the daily

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fuff (Aug 28, 2017)

translation for the kobayshi tweet anyone? google trans makes no sense


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Yep. I'll hang them up as separate posters, later.


all 12 of them? 

I havent tear mine at all, I couldn't do it.
So its forever sasuke and naruto


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 28, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> all 12 of them?
> 
> I havent tear mine at all, I couldn't do it.
> So its forever sasuke and naruto


I'll find a way... and I think there's only 6 because it's two months to a picture


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> I'll find a way... and I think there's only 6 because it's two months to a picture


Oh yeah, forgot about that


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 28, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that


But I will be getting the new one...
so it's going to be hard to hang up all of them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> But I will be getting the new one...
> so it's going to be hard to hang up all of them


time to buy a new house

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 29, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> time to buy a new house


Pretty much


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Sasuke™ (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Indra (Aug 29, 2017)

@DeathTheBeast


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 29, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasuke™ (Aug 29, 2017)

More

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sasuke™ (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks like something you'd see in deviant art 10 years ago

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Indra (Aug 29, 2017)

Sasukeh said:


>


I'm in heaven

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 29, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Looks like something you'd see in deviant art 10 years ago


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 29, 2017)

Sasukeh said:


> More


@Packard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (Aug 29, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> @Packard


All my sons


----------



## Packard (Aug 29, 2017)

OTP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 29, 2017)

The art is so bad. Could of used screenshots from the anime and it would of looked better 

Back when they gave a fuck about consistent designs

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Indra (Aug 29, 2017)

SP always gave crappy pics. The bests I've seen is those DVD covers or Kishimoto's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Aug 29, 2017)

Sasukeh said:


> More



So cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AsterMK (Aug 29, 2017)

Seriously though, the art quality is pretty shit here. That's surprising when the anime improved so much recently.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 29, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Seriously though, the art quality is pretty shit here. That's surprising when the anime improved so much recently.


My guess is that they probably want to save as much budget as possible for high quality animation in the anime


----------



## Indra (Aug 29, 2017)

Is art quality for drawings related to the actual Anime? I just feel like it's shit because the person drawing it doesn't care


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 29, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> My guess is that they probably want to save as much budget as possible for high quality animation in the anime



   

Cause drawing some portraits is so time consuming when one of their animators churns out better looking fanart while still doing his job. Its like Indra says: they don't care.


----------



## Indra (Aug 29, 2017)

The actual monthly calendar pictures look better, but the quality is still meh


----------



## Derael (Aug 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> The actual monthly calendar pictures look better, but the quality is still meh


Aren't the calendars made by Nishio? I don't see how it's "meh", they've been pretty good imo (although I do have some reserves on some of his designs)

But for those new illustrations, it's obvious they didn't care and rushed them (much like december's OVA). I mean they even forgot Boruto's whisker on his right cheek.
Why this surprise now though? Even without HQ pics, most should have noticed the art was bad.


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

the itachi and sasuke one doesn't look bad...okay itachi kinda does
sarada and sasuke...his nexk looks weird...and they both just looks weird...in that one
no rinnegan while standing next to naruto???
not even one sakura??


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 29, 2017)

_*Just Heads up:*_
_*BORUTO episode#23 will not have that distinct look that NARUTO/NARUTO Shippuden  prime episodes had*_

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 29, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Just Heads up:*_
> _*BORUTO episode#23 will not have that distinct look that NARUTO/NARUTO Shippuden  prime episodes had*_


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 29, 2017)

_*@Zensuki I'm talking about the color palette which NARUTO/NARUTO Shippuden used for their prime episodes*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derael (Aug 29, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Just Heads up:*_
> _*BORUTO episode#23 will not have that distinct look that NARUTO/NARUTO Shippuden  prime episodes had*_


Like the rest of the Boruto serie. Were we supposed to expect something else?


----------



## Indra (Aug 29, 2017)

Derael said:


> Aren't the calendars made by Nishio? I don't see how it's "meh", they've been pretty good imo (although I do have some reserves on some of his designs)
> 
> But for those new illustrations, it's obvious they didn't care and rushed them (much like december's OVA). I mean they even forgot Boruto's whisker on his right cheek.
> Why this surprise now though? Even without HQ pics, most should have noticed the art was bad.


They don't look bad, but I think they could look better. In reference to the actual calendar pictures. Like Naruto kind of looks fat here XD

I had this problem with the boruto movie too. He looked a little "fish faced" is that a good way to put it? You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 29, 2017)

Derael said:


> Like the rest of the Boruto serie. Were we supposed to expect something else?


*Not really I just thought i should mention it for those who care*


----------



## Derael (Aug 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> They don't look bad, but I think they could look better. In reference to the actual calendar pictures. Like Naruto kind of looks fat here XD
> 
> I had this problem with the boruto movie too. He looked a little "fish faced" is that a good way to put it? You know what I'm talking about.


Really? I actually think Nishio (and the anime in general) tends to slim the character way to much. They lack mass. My problem comes from the style, it became even more round with time and it doesn't really suit adults, but the art is still good. Unlike those illustration where the faces completly look off imo.


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> They don't look bad, but I think they could look better. In reference to the actual calendar pictures. Like Naruto kind of looks fat here XD
> 
> I had this problem with the boruto movie too. He looked a little "fish faced" is that a good way to put it? You know what I'm talking about.


the eye bags dont them justice either (for both naruto and sasuke)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

Derael said:


> Really? I actually think Nishio (and the anime in general) tends to slim the character way to much. They lack mass. My problem comes from the style, it became even more round with time and it doesn't really suit adults, but the art is still good. Unlike those illustration where the faces completly look off imo.


i know what you mean...they cut out all of obito, madara muscles...i think only one ep had them properly done for obito taht was the kaguya snow area one


----------



## Derael (Aug 29, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *Not really I just thought i should mention it for those who care*


Well, it's that I don't care, but the BORUTO paletter was already different from NARUTO's. I don't see why it would suddently go back to the NARUTO one just fot this episode, and it looked the same in the preview anyway. Is #23 a very important episode that would justify the change?


fuff said:


> the eye bags do do them justice either (for both naruto and sasuke)


But I don't thing leaving them out is a good idea either. Just look at hinata and sakura, they look like teens.


fuff said:


> i know what you mean...they cut out all of obito, madara muscles...i think only one ep had them properly done for obito taht was the kaguya snow area one


I meant that for all characters. They always lose pounds when they go from manga to anime. Even the kids, just compare Kishi's sketches to their movie/anime design sheets.


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

Derael said:


> Well, it's that I don't care, but the BORUTO paletter was already different from NARUTO's. I don't see why it would suddently go back to the NARUTO one just fot this episode, and it looked the same in the preview anyway. Is #23 a very important episode that would justify the change?
> 
> But I don't thing leaving them out is a good idea either. Just look at hinata and sakura, they look like teens.
> 
> I meant that for all characters. They always lose pounds when they go from manga to anime. Even the kids, just compare Kishi's sketches to their movie/anime design sheets.


as for sakura...he body isnt drawn correctly which is why she look like a teen...she is missing her curves, boobs, and figure...for the most part


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 29, 2017)

Derael said:


> Well, it's that I don't care, but the BORUTO paletter was already different from NARUTO's. I don't see why it would suddently go back to the NARUTO one just fot this episode, and it looked the same in the preview anyway. Is #23 a very important episode that would justify the change?


_*@Derael i just saying that BORUTO won't have their own distinct color palette that NARUTO that everyone know the big episode going be stellar *_


----------



## Indra (Aug 29, 2017)

Derael said:


> Really? I actually think Nishio (and the anime in general) tends to slim the character way to much. They lack mass. My problem comes from the style, it became even more round with time and it doesn't really suit adults, but the art is still good. Unlike those illustration where the faces completly look off imo.


I'll have to give it another look since it's hard to just base it on illustrations


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> the eye bags dont them justice either (for both naruto and sasuke)


i meant dont


----------



## Indra (Aug 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> i meant dont


I don't mind them looking old. Better than bishie boys


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> as for sakura...he body isnt drawn correctly which is why she look like a teen...she is missing her curves, boobs, and figure...for the most part



Heh, in the Shippuden anime she was almost as flat as Karin.

Ikemoto did "retcon" Hinata's breats to her original size so maybe Sakura won't look flat anymore.

Less sure about the teen look. Sasuke himself looks as if he was still before his 20s.

Guess in the anime active "action dads" cannot look too old.

Does anyone imagine a bearded Naruto and Sasuke? 

Alas Adult Naruto and Adult Sasuke looked sooo much better in chapter 700 than now IMO. They had an aura of power that "kids" lack.


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Heh, in the Shippuden anime she was almost as flat as Karin.
> 
> Ikemoto did "retcon" Hinata's breats to her original size so maybe Sakura won't look flat anymore.
> 
> ...



no thanks on the bolded one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> no thanks on the bolded one...



See? 

In Dragon Ball Super there already was an episode with a bearded Goku and a bearded Vegeta btw lol. 

So let our Naruto boys stay bishi but hopefully "badass bishi" rather than "older bros to their kids bishi".


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 29, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Zensuki I'm talking about the color palette which NARUTO/NARUTO Shippuden used for their prime episodes*_



Stuff like this?


----------



## Platypus (Aug 29, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Stuff like this?


Yes

The colour palette of such quality episodes as Oro vs. Hiruzen, VOTE, Hidan & Kakuzu vs Team 8, Sasuke vs. Deidara, Hinata/Naruto vs. Pain, Madara vs SA, etc. (to name a few) looks different from your usual episode's palette.


----------



## Indra (Aug 29, 2017)

Did they use that color palette for Naruto v. Sasuke (both fights?)


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm not the only who didn't really pay attention to that detail lol


----------



## Derael (Aug 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> as for sakura...he body isnt drawn correctly which is why she look like a teen...she is missing her curves, boobs, and figure...for the most part


*All*, characters, all of them.
Easiest illustration :

Let's ignore the face and just look at the body. This guy is a ninja just looks physically weak af compared to his kishi-self. It's like no character is allowed to be massive. With or without boobs, it would be the same problem. It makes no difference if the drawing has no mass. Tsunade is affected too despite her figure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raniero (Aug 29, 2017)

Anime designs are never as good as the original manga art. Even high quality adaptations like One Punch Man or BnHA are lacking in comparison.


----------



## Naruto2016 (Aug 29, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Looks like something you'd see in deviant art 10 years ago


Deviant artists were better than this. These look like they were drawn by a novice artist.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm looking forward to ep 23.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Anime designs are never as good as the original manga art. Even high quality adaptations like One Punch Man or BnHA are lacking in comparison.


Ugh, the bnha Anime.

Their art is arguably worse than the Boruto ones.

I wanted to buy BNHA merchandises in Japan but most of them are anime art, not worth it when the manga art is 10 times superior

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Aug 29, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Ugh, the bnha Anime.
> 
> Their art is arguably worse than the Boruto ones.
> 
> I wanted to buy BNHA merchandises in Japan but most of them are anime art, not worth it when the manga art is 10 times superior


Link me some. I haven't seen it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> Link me some. I haven't seen it




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 29, 2017)

I dunno--I think BnHA anime looks pretty darned good--and more consistent with character designs than Boruto (SP still has problems with Naruto's appearance at times).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> I dunno--I think BnHA anime looks pretty darned good--and more consistent with character designs than Boruto (SP still has problems with Naruto's appearance at times).


depends I guess.

I am willing to buy Naruto anime art than BnHA's


----------



## fuff (Aug 30, 2017)

that is true the anime art for naruto is not great when compared to the manga, but there are a few times i liked the anime a bit more...aka when sasuke and itachi were playing hide and seek..sasuke actually looked 3 in comparison to what kishi drew


----------



## Raniero (Aug 30, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Ugh, the bnha Anime.
> 
> Their art is arguably worse than the Boruto ones.
> 
> I wanted to buy BNHA merchandises in Japan but most of them are anime art, not worth it when the manga art is 10 times superior


BnHA's art is far more loyal and consistent than most adaptations, regardless. Anime never look as nice as their manga counterparts, especially where shading is concerned, so you kind of need to have certain expectations.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derael (Aug 30, 2017)

I prefer the BnH anime's art to BORUTO's. It's way more consistent and visually pleasing to me. I like that there's more color contrast (comics inspiration), while there's barely any black color in BORUTO (plus Idon't like it's color palette in general).
BnH anime still inferior to the manga, but they're trying.


----------



## Indra (Aug 30, 2017)

Shouldn't we be getting September's Anime Schedule soon? I'm curious to see if they'll jump to animate another Manga story (or start the Movie). Though I'm thinking we may get some more Academy fillers like them actually graduating.

Not really gonna watch the rehash stuff tho.


----------



## fuff (Aug 30, 2017)

maybe kakashi+gai+mirari trip?


----------



## Indra (Aug 30, 2017)

That might be good OVA source material. Or it might be used for the Boruto fillers when 'Part 1' ends


----------



## fuff (Aug 30, 2017)

Indra said:


> That might be good OVA source material. Or it might be used for the Boruto fillers when 'Part 1' ends


dont think they will make another series name like they did with naruto shippuden..i think they will keep it as one


----------



## Indra (Aug 30, 2017)

fuff said:


> dont think they will make another series name like they did with naruto shippuden..i think they will keep it as one


You're probably right considering the first chapter already had a time skip future thing


----------



## Platypus (Aug 30, 2017)

Indra said:


> Shouldn't we be getting September's Anime Schedule soon? I'm curious to see if they'll jump to animate another Manga story (or start the Movie). Though I'm thinking we may get some more Academy fillers like them actually graduating.
> 
> Not really gonna watch the rehash stuff tho.


Next week I guess


----------



## Indra (Aug 30, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Next week I guess


Since they removed the Class story from the Gaiden, they'll probably do a series of them forming teams and stuff as a break until the new 'big' story. If it goes on for a long time, then we already know what's coming lol.


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 30, 2017)

The quality on the calendar posters look better. They even got Sakura's curves/chest nearly right. Still not Kishi's level though.


----------



## Indra (Aug 30, 2017)

I knew that shit was quality when I saw that Hinata had actual boobs. 

Yeah I'm a slut.


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 30, 2017)

I like that for the most part it is Kishi's designs (I see that Ikemoto brown belt flapping around Boruto's waist ), but I don't care for the Uchiha and Uzumaki family portraits at all--the dynamics should have changed (and that up looking shot of Naruto just looks weird). The Nara family behavior is as expected.


----------



## 48john (Aug 30, 2017)

ramezzes said:


>



Sauce lurking in the background

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kony (Aug 30, 2017)

Those calendar drawings are pretty


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 30, 2017)

ramezzes said:


>



_*Toshiyuki Tsuru ?*_


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 30, 2017)

Indra said:


> I knew that shit was quality when I saw that Hinata had actual boobs.
> 
> Yeah I'm a slut.



Ikemoto did not draw that for sure.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 30, 2017)

So as I believed we will have a bonus epilogue.

It made no sense for them to advertise 6 episodes and only give us 5.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Toshiyuki Tsuru ?*_


That's what I think also. Nishio usually adds degraded shading in some spots. Here the shading is very defined and Tsuru-like.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 30, 2017)

ramezzes said:


>



Sakura's boobz are smaller than in the anime Gaiden. 

They need to fix that ASAP.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Aug 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Aug 31, 2017)

ramezzes said:


>


no boobs or curves....smh...stupid SP
the previous calendar was a lot better than this..sasuke is way too far...


----------



## Derael (Aug 31, 2017)

fuff said:


> no boobs or curves....smh...stupid SP


Why are Sakura fans obsessed with her boobs?


----------



## fuff (Aug 31, 2017)

Derael said:


> Why are Sakura fans obsessed with her boobs?


cause she has them...and sp should be drawing them in for her, it adds to her figure 

edit: they drew some for temari...how hard is it to add to sakura?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ramezzes (Aug 31, 2017)

fuff said:


> no boobs or curves....smh...stupid SP
> the previous calendar was a lot better than this..sasuke is way too far...


She has them of course. Just not on the same level as Kishi's though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raniero (Aug 31, 2017)

Derael said:


> Why are Sakura fans obsessed with her boobs?


They're shallow   But at least they stopped complaining about Sasuke missing an arm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rai (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Derael (Aug 31, 2017)

fuff said:


> cause she has them...and sp should be drawing them in for her, it adds to her figure
> 
> edit: they drew some for temari...how hard is it to add to sakura?


SP leaves out a lot of things for most characters yet Sakura fans only focus on the boobs part.
Plus she has boobs, otherwise the shadow on her torso wouldn't be there.


----------



## pewpewpew (Aug 31, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> So as I believed we will have a bonus epilogue.
> 
> It made no sense for them to advertise 6 episodes and only give us 5.


Maybe the epilogue is about chapter 700


----------



## Kyosuke (Aug 31, 2017)

She is not flat as an adult.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kony (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## UchiSarada (Aug 31, 2017)

This guy is only hyping me up more and more for the episode.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Aug 31, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> I thought it was canon that she is flat chested


She's at least B-cup as an adult.



> *Kishi even  drew her being jealous of Hinata s chest*


Shush! We're not allowed to bring up that time Kishi drew her being jealous.


----------



## 48john (Aug 31, 2017)

When should we hear about new info on the next OP/ED? Next week?


----------



## Platypus (Aug 31, 2017)

Might be Naoki Kobayashi's best and final work for Naruto

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pewpewpew (Aug 31, 2017)

do you think the epilogue of the episode 24 is chapter 700


----------



## Platypus (Aug 31, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> do you think the epilogue of the episode 24 is chapter 700


That wouldn't make any sense since chapter 700 takes place before Gaiden

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pewpewpew (Aug 31, 2017)

Platypus said:


> That wouldn't make any sense since chapter 700 takes place before Gaiden


IK but in the anime naruto said that all the kages are coming in konoha , in the episode one of gaiden I think


----------



## Platypus (Aug 31, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> IK but in the anime naruto said that all the kages are coming in konoha , in the episode one of gaiden I think


I don't recall that.

Shueisha's novel timeline says the order is: Chapter 700 > Academy/Nue Arc > Naruto Gaiden > The Movie


----------



## pewpewpew (Aug 31, 2017)

Platypus said:


> I don't recall that.
> 
> Shueisha's novel timeline says the order is: Chapter 700 > Academy/Nue Arc > Naruto Gaiden > The Movie


Maybe it was a mistranslation from the video


----------



## 48john (Aug 31, 2017)

Pondering about chapter 700 for every interval of time in the anime is the new "____ is Kawaki" for every new male character that shows up

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Aug 31, 2017)

48john said:


> Pondering about chapter 700 for every interval of time in the anime is the new "____ is *Kawaki*" for every new male character that shows up


----------



## Indra (Sep 1, 2017)

God I hope his final isn't the Shin fight. Shin was so lame T^T


----------



## Zef (Sep 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> God I hope his final isn't the Shin fight. Shin was so lame T^T


If Shin fighting is animated good then will his lameness at least be of some value?


----------



## Indra (Sep 1, 2017)

Zef said:


> If Shin fighting is animated good then will his lameness at least be of some value?


Idk. It would make watching the arc worth it


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 1, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Might be Naoki Kobayashi's best and final work for Naruto



If only Sakura makes that face when it looks like Sasuke might be in danger and says "NOOO, he owes me 10 years of SEX!!! I wanna do him today at least a 100 times!!! I'm addicted to hiiiiim!!!!!!!

Sasuke: 

Salad: 

ChouChou: *chews some chipz*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## Zef (Sep 1, 2017)

Arles and his Sasuke addiction fantasies.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 1, 2017)

Zef said:


> Arles and his Sasuke addiction fantasies.



I'm just headcanoning what SP had been doing for Naruto all the time in their anime and movie fillers. 

Though Sakura hooking with Sasuke ended up being canon while Naruto's girls of the week ended up forgotten in fillerland. 

Now making expectations "realistic" we already see in the preview Sakura blushing at Sasuke and we hear something akin to Sasuke being in danger. And now we got those "berserker Sakura" preview pics.

Its looking good.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> God I hope his final isn't the Shin fight. Shin was so lame T^T



It is. Sakura vs Sasori was one of the best in Shippuden and Shin has a good moveset for animators to play off with. The hype is real. Never seen Kobayashi hype something so much before.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 1, 2017)

_*@Indra @Zensuki @Platypus @fuff  here is my interpretation of what Kobayashi told me.. his first and last for the franchise for this year because the 2018 movie project that he that he had been working on is taking all of his time since spring(in fact he was only supposed to do only  do two cuts in BORUTO#23 but he did more). In long run he might end up being like Norio Matsumoto, only appearing when certain people directing.  BTW  he do like working on the franchise and his relationship with the team is still friendly and good.*_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## fuff (Sep 1, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Indra @Zensuki @Platypus @fuff  here is my interpretation of what Kobayashi told me.. his first and last for the franchise for this year because the 2018 movie project that he that he had been working on is taking all of his time since spring(in fact he was only supposed to do only  do two cuts in BORUTO#23 but he did more). In long run he might end up being like Norio Matsumoto, only appearing when certain people directing.  BTW  he do like working on the franchise and his relationship with the team is still friendly and good.*_


Is the movie project non-naruto?
Still friendly and good? Was there another animators what end up on bad terms?
Ty for the info btw!


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 1, 2017)

_*@fuff that what is seem like to me and the "still friendly and good" comment comes from comparing his time at Shaft to his time at Pierrot. And some stuff that i'm not allow to say  *_


----------



## Platypus (Sep 1, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Might be Naoki Kobayashi's best and final work for Naruto


Save for Kinshiki vs Sasuke

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 1, 2017)

is the movie about boruto ? =D


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 1, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> is the movie about boruto ? =D


Boruto -Naruto The Movie-?


----------



## Indra (Sep 1, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Save for Kinshiki vs Sasuke


Can't they just reuse that godly animation?


----------



## Rai (Sep 2, 2017)

So how was the Gaiden for you Guys?


----------



## Indra (Sep 2, 2017)

It was okay but I didn't watch it. I just read the comments on the discussion threads.

I only watch the fights and skip the rest. lol

Gonna do the same /w the Movie too

Tho considering Boruto get's his ass beat in every match, I might have to skip

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 2, 2017)

More or less the same as the manga though the anime version is slightly better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 2, 2017)

Rai said:


> So how was the Gaiden for you Guys?



Still first class trolling. 

SP as expected took the trolling toa  new level but Kishi is the pioneer of said trolling so I'd rate him a bit higher.


----------



## Kony (Sep 2, 2017)

Rai said:


> So how was the Gaiden for you Guys?



Maybe have we to watch the two remaining episodes for answering you ... ?


----------



## Derael (Sep 2, 2017)

Kony said:


> Maybe have we to watch the remaining episode for answering you ... ?


fify. 6th episode is actually the accademy exam.


----------



## AsterMK (Sep 2, 2017)

Derael said:


> fify. 6th episode is actually the accademy exam.


Actually, according to that writer guy on Twitter, episode 24 is part of Gaiden too. I'm assuming that's because they moved Shino speaking about the graduation exam from the beginning of Gaiden to the end.


----------



## Derael (Sep 2, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Actually, according to that writer guy on Twitter, episode 24 is part of Gaiden too. I'm assuming that's because they moved Shino speaking about the graduation exam from the beginning of Gaiden to the end.


Gaiden is the manga spinoff, it ends next week. Whatever comes after isn't gaiden as it's not part of it anymore. Sasuke leaves the village, the arc ends.

Episodes tittles have been circulating btw. If they're not fake then #24 is the begining of the exam.
That would make sence imo.


----------



## NinJarX (Sep 2, 2017)

Derael said:


> Gaiden is the manga spinoff, it ends next week. Whatever comes after isn't gaiden as it's not part of it anymore. Sasuke leaves the village, the arc ends.
> 
> Episodes tittles have been circulating btw. If they're not fake (and they don't seem to be fake), then #24 is the begining of the exam, then #25 is "Goodbye friends", #26 is Team Konohamaru's formation and #27 is about the Shinki's team



These episode titels are probably fake. The guy behind them posted them out of Wikipedia (and were already removed) and he was wrong pretty often in the past. Also the animator said episode 24 is an epilogue to Gaiden, which sounds more like an aftermath episode for Sarada.


----------



## Derael (Sep 2, 2017)

NinjutsuSensei said:


> These episode titels are probably fake. The guy behind them posted them out of Wikipedia (and were already removed) and he was wrong pretty often in the past. Also the animator said episode 24 is an epilogue to Gaiden, which sounds more like an aftermath episode for Sarada.


we'll see if they're fake or not, but starting the "epilogue" with what they left out, i.e the academy exam starting would be the most logical transition from gaiden to the team formation (which will happen sooner or later I have not doubt about it).

I hope the episode isn't just focused on Sarada screaming "Hokage". That would be lame.


----------



## NinJarX (Sep 2, 2017)

Derael said:


> we'll see if they're fake or not, but starting the "epilogue" with what they left out, i.e the academy exam starting would be the most logical transition from gaiden to the team formation (which will happen sooner or later I have not doubt about it).
> 
> I hope the episode isn't just focused on Sarada screaming "Hokage". That would be lame.



If these titles are real we would've got an magazine scan or something else officially confirming those episode titles by now, not from the Wikipedia page. The lack of an source also was probably the reason why those titles got removed later on.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 2, 2017)

The epilogue better be good.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I want Kawaki next

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 2, 2017)

23-chapter 9+10
24-epilogue-most likely sarada going to school and telling boruto she wants to be hokage, shino saying exams are coming etc, end of ep momo smiling or some shit


----------



## NinJarX (Sep 2, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> Didnt Honda confirmed that gaiden ends next week? How is the epilogue about gaiden again ? I cant wait gaiden to end ,  this arc is so boring and too much drama for nothing



The animator said that episode 24 is going to be an epilogue and that episode 19-24 are Sarada focused so expect the majority of episode 24 being some all new content like some Sarada and Sakura bonding episode since that last bit of Gaiden can't fill an whole episode.


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 2, 2017)

fuff said:


> 23-chapter 9+10
> 24-epilogue-most likely sarada going to school and telling boruto she wants to be hokage, shino saying exams are coming etc, end of ep momo smiling or some shit


Oh it make sense tbh

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Zef (Sep 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> It was okay but I didn't watch it. I just read the comments on the discussion threads.
> 
> I only watch the fights and skip the rest. lol
> 
> ...


How you gonna say its ok even though you never watched it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 2, 2017)

Zef said:


> How you gonna say its ok even though you never watched it?


Fights look good

It's a battle manga afterall

Sue me


----------



## Zef (Sep 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> Fights look good
> 
> It's a battle manga afterall
> 
> Sue me


The fight in that episode two weeks back was trash tbh.
It was animated like trash, and it was boring. Didn't realize how short the whole exchange was in Gaiden until SP adapted it. 

Hopefully next weeks battle will be better with whatever fluff they add to it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 2, 2017)

Zef said:


> The fight in that episode two weeks back was trash tbh.
> It was animated like trash, and it was boring. Didn't realize how short the whole exchange was in Gaiden until SP adapted it.
> 
> Hopefully next weeks battle will be better with whatever fluff they add to it.


Sakura vs Shin looks like the highlight of this arc TBH based on the previews

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Sep 2, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> maybe ep 24 is about sarada s birth


Nope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Sep 2, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> maybe ep 24 is about sarada s birth


@Platypus already debunked that with another tweet.

Apparently there are no plans for it at the moment.

Honestly, if they aren't going to show it at the height of the mama drama I don't see it happening later as an independent episode. The series is called Boruto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 2, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Nope.


he confirmed it though


----------



## Platypus (Sep 2, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> he confirmed it though


He says he _thinks_ it should be drawn on another occasion which is his opinion and confirms we won't be seeing Sarada's birth this arc.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 2, 2017)

Rai said:


> So how was the Gaiden for you Guys?



Came for the animation. The flashback scene was beautiful. The upcoming fight looks amazing. Delivered 



Indra said:


> I only watch the fights and skip the rest. lol



So you skipped all of Boruto then?


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 2, 2017)

Platypus said:


> He says he _thinks_ it should be drawn on another occasion which is his opinion and confirms we won't be seeing Sarada's birth this arc.


Thanks (sorry it s because english is not my first language :s)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 2, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Came for the animation. The flashback scene was beautiful. The upcoming fight looks amazing. Delivered
> 
> 
> 
> So you skipped all of Boruto then?


I watched most of the first arc


----------



## UchiSarada (Sep 2, 2017)

Rai said:


> So how was the Gaiden for you Guys?



It only confirmed that Sarada is the best character from the new generation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Zef (Sep 2, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> The flashback scene was beautiful


This too, long hair Sakura was


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 2, 2017)

Zef said:


> This too, long hair Sakura was

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 2, 2017)

Zensuki said:


>


 peak

I need my 700 Hinata animated cause that Dora outfit is not doing it for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> I watched most of the first arc


C'mon, at least watch it for Boruto acting cute...  
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Indra (Sep 2, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> C'mon, at least watch it for Boruto acting cute...
> *Spoiler*: __


Fights> >>>>> cute scenes


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> I need my 700 Hinata animated cause that Dora outfit is not doing it for me


that outfit is cute but for a teen , 700Hinata and 700 tenten are  the best design from the k12


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> Fights> >>>>> cute scenes


Boruto>>>>>>Everything Else

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 2, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> that outfit is cute but for a teen , 700Hinata and 700 tenten are  the best design from the k12


I'm a little disappointed that I'll never get to see those outfits animated. I'm definitely agreeing with Hinata though.

I think that 700 outfit is the best for her design clothes wise. 

I don't understand why Sakura got to keep her 700 outfit but they changed Hinata's entire design.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 2, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> because it s Kishi who designed it -__-
> I think that 700 outfit is the best for her design clothes wise.
> prob that s why they want to keep it , actually I love Hinata with short hair but I wish they kept this design
> I think that 700 outfit is the best for her design clothes wise.
> ...


I know he designed it... but why? 

I guess it's an aging thing?


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> I know he designed it... but why?
> 
> I guess it's an aging thing?


let s be honest Kishi has bad  fashion sense xD

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Raniero (Sep 2, 2017)

Platypus said:


> He says he _thinks_ it should be drawn on another occasion which is his opinion and confirms we won't be seeing Sarada's birth this arc.


These people need to stop bugging this dude over a pairing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derael (Sep 2, 2017)

Indra said:


> I don't understand why Sakura got to keep her 700 outfit but they changed Hinata's entire design.


Sakura, too focused on the loan was not able to buy new clothes.
That's just a theory though...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 2, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> let s be honest Kishi has bad  fashion sense xD


eh i think he's ok with fashion sense, not great but not bad either.

Ikemoto on the other hand... 

Makes me appreciate Kishi's simple fashion style.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 3, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> eh i think he's ok with fashion sense, not great but not bad either.
> 
> Ikemoto on the other hand...
> 
> Makes me appreciate Kishi's simple fashion style.


I heard that the japanese fandom loves his art

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 3, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> I heard that the japanese fandom loves his art


you heard wrong.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2017)

fuff said:


> you heard wrong.



Ikemoto's art is great. But we remember Naruto characters differently than when he draws them. Kishi even told him to not copy his style so he can do his own thing.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 3, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ikemoto's art is great.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 3, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ikemoto's art is great. But we remember Naruto characters differently than when he draws them. Kishi even told him to no copy his style so he can do his own thing.


explain this then
Houston[/QUOTE]


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 3, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ikemoto's art is great. But we remember Naruto characters differently than when he draws them. Kishi even told him to no copy his style so he can do his own thing.


Ikemoto can draw good backgrounds.

But when he draws humans he just fails at it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> explain this then
> Houston


[/QUOTE]

Already did.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 3, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


>



It is a lolicon dream I guess.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> I heard that the japanese fandom loves his art



Making things up 



Yagami1211 said:


> Ikemoto's art is great.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Making things up



I'm sorry I didn't wank him enough. His art is awesome !


----------



## Derael (Sep 3, 2017)

I unironicaly found Ikemoto's old Naruto illustration quite charming, I won't lie. He used to add a lot of details on characters. He also liked adding swords (always).... I like swords. I liked the way he used to draw hair. Like heck, he used to be able to draw Sasuke normaly without gross greasy-looking hair.

His art had personality.
He still had issues on shading though, but had he kept this style, I wouldn't mind. But now he's trying to do a bad Kishimoto impression while struggling to add his own touch. The mix doesn't work. *It looks bad*. In fact, sometimes it doesn't even look like they're the same people. The art and the vibe is just too different. What happened?

There's only two characters that look better drawn by him, Momoshiki and Darui. And that's only because they looked really bad originally.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 3, 2017)

Ecei said:


> Point i wanted to make- ike's style isn't bad, he just isn't consistent. So there's loads of ugly stuff. But there's also a handful of nice looking ones, he obviously had to put extra effort.
> 
> His other decent ones are retraced from anime screenshot, i guess that saves him the effort of putting guidelines-which he sucks at- so he can proceed to add his style. But i don't think his style is bad.
> 
> ...



That chick kinda looks like the one from Kara.

Coincidence?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 3, 2017)

Ecei said:


> It isn't fair to nitpick his least efforted drawing
> 
> And use it as basis for his art style



My Hentaigan estimates:

Ikemoto's Sakura measurements to be 77-53-84

Anime's Sakura measurements to be 80-55-85

Kishi's Sakura measurements to be 84-57-88


You can consider them official.


----------



## UchiSarada (Sep 3, 2017)

Ecei said:


> It isn't fair to nitpick his least efforted drawing
> 
> And use it as basis for his art style



The first one isn't Sakura, is just something amorphous. 

And the last one: MILF


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 3, 2017)

the future episodes look good

Fixed the tumblr embed -- @Platypus​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Sep 3, 2017)

Those are fake.

The real TV schedule and staff listings will be posted by @Rai here or by @YonkouProductions on twitter in a few days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Sep 3, 2017)

*This is a X-post between this thread and the Full Episode Animation Thread:*

So guys, nearing the end of Naruto Gaiden arc, everyone is certainly expecting the Boruto movie arc to be announced officially for the anime in the upcoming weeks. Having myself seen it already I had this interesting reflection, and consequently the obvious doubt, about *how the Boruto movie would be re-adapted for the anime.*

So bear with me in this: as a standalone piece, Boruto Movie is an intellectual propriety which belongs to mainly Studio Pierrot, Shueisha and TvTokyo, among others (the production committee). One aspect of an IP is that there's naturally a contract attached to it regarding its production and the staff assigned for it. Thus, key-animators also belong to it and gets its names credited.

Now here's when things get tricky. On one hand we have a contract which states that these people (key-animators) get paid for said work (Boruto Movie) and then everything is in order. On the other hand, there's the possibility or not that the production committee reserves the rights to re-release the movie in an another form (i.e. an anime arc adaptation) without having to offer a small pay for the staff in exchange for exploiting that IP in the anime.

In this situation, without having any substantial information to support this hypothesis bare some general industry insights and common sense, I ventured a bit to make a possible answer for the initial question. That is to say *IF*the Movie contract manifest clearly that the staff's work will only be exploited in the foreseen medium (Animated movie motion picture), therefore the anime arc should be a set of new key drawings for the episode and not re-utilizing the movie ones. In other words, scenes like Sasuke vs Kinshiki or Naruto/Sasuke vs Momoshiki would be entirely re-animated by probably different key-animators from the originals (Naoki Kobayashi for instance). A potential cause for this is the animators reticence to see their work being used in the anime and not receive a single compensation for it, supported by the fact that anime series is a market very similar but legally different form the movies and both generate money. More to that, the likelihood of animators like Kobaiyashi and Matsumoto being able to re-draw everything for the anime seem very thin due to time constraints or already working in other things.

For example, I mentioned the Naruto/Sasuke vs Momoshiki fight and in this case it is fairly clear that it should get re-animated due the changes it suffered in the manga adaptation (i.e. the new design for Momoshiki), which is the other source that the anime is adaptating.

However, *IF* everything stated above proves to be incorrect and the animators are okay to let their cuts be included into the arc, then obviously the much appreciated quality of their animations combined with new scenes incorporated from Boruto manga would elevate the anime's attractiveness to the viewers.

Ultimately, I wanted to make a statement that hopefully should provoke some discussion regarding the business related topics of the Boruto anime, so here goes the usual question after all of this: *what do you guys think about this?*


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 3, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> the future episodes look good



What were those fakes about?


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 3, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> What were those fakes about?


There were only titles. 

@Platypus fixed the tumblr link, now you can see it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 3, 2017)

Majin Lu said:


> There were only titles.
> 
> @Platypus fixed the tumblr link, now you can see it.



Interesting.

I wonder if the real episodes really will have Academy graduation. Or it will be at best just congratulations after the fact. Either that or Momo arc right away.

Hopefully the Gaiden arc ends on a postive note and SP won't add any "extras" that give Salad more angst.


----------



## Derael (Sep 3, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I wonder if the real episodes really will have Academy graduation. Or it will be at best just congratulations after the fact. Either that or Momo arc right away.
> 
> Hopefully the Gaiden arc ends on a postive note and SP won't add any "extras" that give Salad more angst.


Yamashita :
«[the BORUTO anime] is stories from before Boruto became a genin and is still an academy student. *I think that’ll be taking the main portion.*»​source
It is very unlikely they will get to the movie right away.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 3, 2017)

Derael said:


> Yamashita :
> «[the BORUTO anime] is stories from before Boruto became a genin and is still an academy student. *I think that’ll be taking the main portion.*»​source
> It is very unlikely they will get to the movie right away.



We kinda got such stories with the Sumire arc already.

Momo also was already introduced.

If pre-genin Boruto arcs were the majority of this series it would mean that this anime either it will be REALLY short or that we will spend like 100 chapters or more before the Momo arc which seems rather unlikely to me tbh.

Besides Boruto development truly starts during the movie arc. So he would be basically not allowed to change till the movie arc happened.

His growth when it comes to power and jutsus would also be restricted as he would not be allowed to be kage level by the time of the movie with bijuudama level attacks already.

And what about Kara, Kawaki and stuff? Would those not happen or just take the minor part of the anime once the Academy Genin Boruto episodes were over?

Naaah, unless the anime ends on the movie arc what Yamashita said sounds unlikely.

Kishi also said how he plans to make it all lighthearted and the story starts with a tragedy lol.


----------



## King Shark (Sep 3, 2017)

Ecei said:


> Point i wanted to make- ike's style isn't bad, he just isn't consistent. So there's loads of ugly stuff. But there's also a handful of nice looking ones, he obviously had to put extra effort.
> 
> His other decent ones are retraced from anime screenshot, i guess that saves him the effort of putting guidelines-which he sucks at- so he can proceed to add his style. But i don't think his style is bad.
> 
> ...


He draws a fine af Moegi, i'll admit.


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Sep 3, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> We kinda got such stories with the Sumire arc already.
> 
> Momo also was already introduced.
> 
> ...



If anything they are going to add some graduation academy- genin arc which serves more of a set-up for the movie. It makes no sense to jump straight to the movie without proper  buildup. During that time frame, we will eventually see how  Boruto learned 3 chakra nature affinity which resulted his arrogance and how his character starts to change into becoming  more lazy enthusiast and his strong resentment toward his father is grown like we seen in the movie.
Toneri was also initially  supposed to be involved in the movie but ofc the time constraint is the result of scrapping him out and in the novel version, Toneri shared intel with sasuke before the movie take place so  the anime have many opportunities to stretch things out if done correctly.  Given the fact that the movie is gonna add alot more details and adjustment to the story-line, its also possible the Third Ootstuski is gonna be included based off Kishi original movie draft.

In the anime version, Momo and Kinshiki introduction is probably not enough, they are probably gonna spend more time  exploring Kaguya Dimension before encountering Sasuke and heck they might also show us Momo recruiting the Third Ootsutski on the way.


----------



## King Shark (Sep 3, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> If anything they are going to add some graduation academy- genin arc which serves more of a set-up for the movie. It makes no sense to jump straight to the movie without proper  buildup. During that time frame, we will eventually see how  Boruto learned 3 chakra nature affinity which resulted his arrogance and how his character starts to change into becoming  more lazy enthusiast and his strong resentment toward his father is grown like we seen in the movie.
> Toneri was also initially  supposed to be involved in the movie but ofc the time constraint is the result of scrapping him out and in the novel version, Toneri shared intel with sasuke before the movie take place so  the anime have many opportunities to stretch things out if done correctly.  Given the fact that the movie is gonna add alot more details and adjustment to the story-line, its also possible the Third Ootstuski is gonna be included based off Kishi original movie draft.
> 
> In the anime version, Momo and Kinshiki introduction is probably not enough, they are probably gonna spend more time  exploring Kaguya Dimension before encountering Sasuke and heck they might also show us Momo recruiting the Third Ootsutski on the way.


You think they're really gonna add the scrapped, third otsutsuki? That's kinda pushing it.


----------



## Fjodor (Sep 3, 2017)

The Orange Hokage said:


> You think they're really gonna add the scrapped, third otsutsuki? That's kinda pushing it.



Why not? He was already kinda hinted at in the Kaguya filler arc of Shippuden, which was done AFTER the Boruto movie, so the plans to include him might still exist. I guess we will just have to wait and see; I myself would already be glad if the scrapped Toneri gets back into the whole Momoshiki arc again lol.


----------



## King Shark (Sep 3, 2017)

Bashkuga said:


> Why not? He was already kinda hinted at in the Kaguya filler arc of Shippuden, which was done AFTER the Boruto movie, so the plans to include him might still exist. I guess we will just have to wait and see; I myself would already be glad if the scrapped Toneri gets back into the whole Momoshiki arc again lol.


That'll just be retconning shit, if they do that.


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Sep 3, 2017)

The Orange Hokage said:


> That'll just be retconning shit, if they do that.


Well its a reboot so what so you expect?
This is something  prescendant we've seen before for example in Ressurection of Frieza movie, there was a fodder minion who was shot and killed by Frieza at the beginning of the movie. However in the anime version,  they made alot adjustment  wheras that fodder was kept alive and was given significant role  after being trained by frieza and somehow he manage to beat up most of the Z fighters not until ginyu swap body with him.


----------



## King Shark (Sep 3, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Well its a reboot so what so you expect?
> This is something  prescendant we've seen before for example in Ressurection of Frieza movie, there was a fodder minion who was shot and killed by Frieza at the beginning of the movie. However in the anime version,  they made alot adjustment  wheras that fodder was kept alive and was given significant role  after being trained by frieza and somehow he manage to beat up most of the Z fighters not until ginyu swap body with him.


I'm 99% sure that the anime is going to adapt the recap, but add extra stuff & extend some fights. I seriously doubt they're gonna add some scrapped otsutsuki guy, but each to his own.


----------



## Packard (Sep 3, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> the future episodes look good
> 
> Fixed the tumblr embed -- @Platypus​


Team Building is all I need


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 3, 2017)

Packard said:


> Team Building is all I need


I'm concerned about "goodbye friend"


----------



## Packard (Sep 3, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> I'm concerned about "goodbye friend"


Bb Mitsuki


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 3, 2017)

Packard said:


> Bb Mitsuki



But he _needs_ to stay.
And that wouldn't make any sense.
I need episode descriptions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 3, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> But he _needs_ to stay.
> And that wouldn't make any sense.
> I need episode descriptions.


I was kidding 
I think they're, probably, talking about Denki or Iwabe (aka none of my business  )


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 3, 2017)

Packard said:


> I was kidding
> I think they're, probably, talking about Denki or Iwabe (aka none of my business  )


Iwabee...? You mean Kawaki?


----------



## Packard (Sep 3, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Iwabee...? You mean Kawaki?


Kawaki is Denki that's Shojoji's son


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2017)

Guys those episodes and the titles are fake


----------



## Packard (Sep 3, 2017)

Indra said:


> Guys those episodes and the titles are fake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 3, 2017)

I keep reading "Those tities are fake"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 3


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 3, 2017)

Titles fake or not... Kawaki is Denki and Iwabee fused, and Kawaki and Denki are Shojoji's sons, that separated at birth.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 3, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Titles fake or not... Kawaki is Denki and Iwabee fused, and Kawaki and Denki are Shojoji's sons, that separated at birth.


 Shouldnt be Iwabe and Denki as Shojoji's sons?


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 3, 2017)

Packard said:


> Shouldnt be Iwabe and Denki as Shojoji's sons?


They're his sons... just separated at birth.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 4, 2017)

Michelangelo

vote for ur favs!

edit: if only that header image was sasuke it would look so cool

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 4, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> what is it


cd called "final best" and they want to add the highest rated songs in there (op and ed of pt 1 and 2)


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> cd called "final best" and they want to add the highest rated songs in there (op and ed of pt 1 and 2)


thanks


----------



## Indra (Sep 4, 2017)

I like how everyone is looking in the same direction except Boruto. He's just like, 'What the hell am I doing here, I have two lines.."

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Sep 4, 2017)

will we get the schedule for the upcoming episodes sometime this week?


----------



## fuff (Sep 4, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> will we get the schedule for the upcoming episodes sometimes this week?


iirc its the second week of each month?


----------



## Rai (Sep 4, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> will we get the schedule for the upcoming episodes sometimes this week?



Yea.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Indra (Sep 4, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> he is too cool for gaiden


No offense to the Gaiden, but the cover for the actual Volume has Boruto giving it a thumbs down.

Always laughed at that bit

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## fuff (Sep 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> No offense to the Gaiden, but the cover for the actual Volume has Boruto giving it a thumbs down.
> 
> Always laughed at that bit


thumbs down cause daddy too busy thinking about his sauce

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> I like how everyone is looking in the same direction except Boruto. He's just like, 'What the hell am I doing here, I have two lines.."


That reminds me about a fun fact with the Gaiden manga back then.

It was Shueisha who put Boruto in the WSJ promo pic when Gaiden manga is about to come out.

Kishi was like 
" Why did they put boruto there lmao"
"Now I feel like I am a liar "

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derael (Sep 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> I like how everyone is looking in the same direction except Boruto. He's just like, 'What the hell am I doing here, I have two lines.."


because the ending won't only cover Gaiden. Sarada was also on the cover for Baton Road despite not doing shit (until after the album was realeased)


----------



## Indra (Sep 4, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> That reminds me about a fun fact with the Gaiden manga back then.
> 
> It was Shueisha who put Boruto in the WSJ promo pic when Gaiden manga is about to come out.
> 
> ...


Remember when WSJ released that intercept saying that the Gaiden was about Naruto and Boruto's story like 4 chapters in


----------



## Packard (Sep 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> No offense to the Gaiden, but the cover for the actual Volume has Boruto giving it a thumbs down.
> 
> Always laughed at that bit


But Gaiden is an offense itself

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 4, 2017)

Indra said:


> No offense to the Gaiden, but the cover for the actual Volume has Boruto giving it a thumbs down.
> 
> Always laughed at that bit



The best ending of the Gaiden would be if Boruto learned on Salad's journey to find if she is his mother's daughter and say:

Boruto: Where is that DNA machine, what if I'm not my father's son either?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derael (Sep 4, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> The best ending of the Gaiden would be if Boruto learned on Salad's journey to find if she is his mother's daughter and say:
> 
> Boruto: Where is that DNA machine, what if I'm not my father's son either?


Why are you like this?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Packard (Sep 4, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> The best ending of the Gaiden would be if Boruto learned on Salad's journey to find if she is his mother's daughter and say:
> 
> Boruto: Where is that DNA machine, what if I'm not my father's son either?


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 4, 2017)

Derael said:


> Why are you like this?



I wouldn't mind either Sasuke visiting the Uzumaki household and staying for a dinner while Hinata acts fidgety...to Boruto's and Himawari's suspicion. 

The plot thickens.


----------



## UchiSarada (Sep 4, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> The best ending of the Gaiden would be if Boruto learned on Salad's journey to find if she is his mother's daughter and say:
> 
> Boruto: Where is that DNA machine, what if I'm not my father's son either?



Boruto looks exactly like Naruto, except for the shape of his hair.


----------



## AsterMK (Sep 4, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> Boruto looks exactly like Naruto, except for the shape of his hair.


As well as having 4 whiskers instead of 6 and having Hinata's eye shape.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 4, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> Boruto looks exactly like Naruto, except for the shape of his hair.



And? 

ChouChou was already unsure about being her parents child despite the similar looks.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Sep 4, 2017)

Boruto and the next generation summoning Boruto's Dad cast.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 5, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Boruto and the next generation summoning Boruto's Dad cast.


What exactly is this promo about? I see a 2018 date in there. Translation, anyone?


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 5, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Boruto and the next generation summoning Boruto's Dad cast.





SoulFire! said:


> What exactly is this promo about? I see a 2018 date in there. Translation, anyone?


i m pretty sure it s not official and it s fanart

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 5, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> i m pretty sure it s not official and it s fanart


It isn't a fanart 
Iirc it's about an event that happens in Japan every year (and it's official) where you can cosplay your favorite Naruto's character but Idk


----------



## shippuuden (Sep 5, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> What exactly is this promo about? I see a 2018 date in there. Translation, anyone?



It is the next date to the convention of Japanese artists called: "All ninja gathering", isn't official

February 25, 2018 (Tokyo)｜All Ninja Gathering #09 (Naruto and Boruto), illustration: PEYO（PEYOX）| Announced date.

Here you can see more information: AND THIS also exist

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Packard (Sep 5, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> It is the next date to the convention of Japanese artists called: "All ninja gathering", isn't official
> 
> February 25, 2018 (Tokyo)｜All Ninja Gathering #09 (Naruto and Boruto), illustration: PEYO（PEYOX）| Announced date.
> 
> Here you can see more information: the wikipedia article of Foe


I thought it was official 
Anyway my bad so


----------



## Packard (Sep 5, 2017)

Better you put only "something" with the link "inside"


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 5, 2017)

Link removed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 5, 2017)

pewpewpew said:


> Link removed


Ah....
Let me help you


----------



## Packard (Sep 5, 2017)

"Boruto and Sarada" 
@ramezzes


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 5, 2017)

shippuuden said:


> It is the next date to the convention of Japanese artists called: "All ninja gathering", isn't official
> 
> February 25, 2018 (Tokyo)｜All Ninja Gathering #09 (Naruto and Boruto), illustration: PEYO（PEYOX）| Announced date.
> 
> Here you can see more information: Black Zetsu


May not be official, but still interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 5, 2017)

Translate for next Episodes (credits to Kira_LightL from Reddit)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 5, 2017)

upcoming episodes sound boring...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Packard said:


> Translate for next Episodes (credits to Kira_LightL from Reddit)



Fuck yeah. At least we see the outside of Konoha.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 5, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Fuck yeah. At least we see the outside of Konoha.


But first a non-sense filler 
Tbh why I want to spend 25 minutes of my life seeing a boy pestering a girl?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derael (Sep 5, 2017)

Packard said:


> But first a non-sense filler
> Tbh why I want to spend 25 minutes of my life seeing a boy pestering a girl?


People were asking for SP to expand canon and now they don't want it?
Boruto saying Sarada's dream is dumb is canon tough, not filler. The episode presentation only revolve about the fiest few minutes most of the times anyway.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 5, 2017)

Derael said:


> People were asking for SP to expand canon and now they don't want it?
> Boruto saying Sarada's dream is dumb is canon tough, not filler. The episode presentation only revolve about the fiest few minutes most of the times anyway.


Well I wasn't part of those people 
Yep but they just could put it in tomorrow's episode and use the "Gaiden arc epilogue" for something better like the graduation exams


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Sep 5, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Fuck yeah. At least we see the outside of Konoha.



The mist village along with other great nations were never properly explored. I would like to see how each villages operate differently compare to Konoha and Boruto has the opportunity to do it right unlike Shitpuden that mainly centered focused on chasing Sasuke


----------



## Sasuke™ (Sep 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raniero (Sep 6, 2017)

Packard said:


> But first a non-sense filler
> Tbh why I want to spend 25 minutes of my life seeing a boy pestering a girl?


If the episode shows them bonding properly (hint: non-cringe) as future teammates and friends, then I'll be fine with the episode. Otherwise, yeah, sounds like useless fluff.

They're obviously trying to drag things so the manga can get further.


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 6, 2017)

Episode 24 is why I'll never like BoruSara

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 6, 2017)

Xeogran said:


> Episode 24 is why I'll never like BoruSara


Moat pairings in the Anime world involve the boy and girl not getting along.

It's an overused in troupe in Naruto especially.


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 6, 2017)

An episode dedicated to Boruto butting in not his own problem and making it harder for Sarada, smh.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ecei (Sep 6, 2017)

I hope episode 24 won't make boruto or sarada (or both) annoying.

It's SP adding stuff.


----------



## Indra (Sep 6, 2017)

Xeogran said:


> An episode dedicated to Boruto butting in not his own problem and making it harder for Sarada, smh.


Sarada is the one who tells Boruto her dream, but from what I remeber he doesn't really say anything bad about her dream directly, rather he mutters something under his breath.

But I'm sure no one is going to make it harder for anyone. It would be OOC for Boruto to harass anyone.

Especially given since he was harassed in school via first two episodss lol



Ecei said:


> I hope episode 24 won't make boruto or sarada(or both) annoying.


Agreed. Sp however


----------



## Indra (Sep 6, 2017)

I wonder if the Mitsuki Gaiden will be animated soon


----------



## fuff (Sep 6, 2017)

google trans:
24-something about the kage meeting boruto getting rowdy making more graffiti, sarada wants to be hokage
25-27: water village-kids committing suicide there, somebody name kagura? seems like this is the new arc


----------



## Indra (Sep 6, 2017)

It'll prob be translated later


----------



## Ecei (Sep 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> Sarada is the one who tells Boruto her dream, but from what I remeber he doesn't really say anything bad about her dream directly, rather he mutters something under his breath.
> 
> But I'm sure no one is going to make it harder for anyone. It would be OOC for Boruto to harass anyone.
> 
> ...


That's it. In the manga, he 'mutters stuff' for a few panels. But they're dedicating a whole episode to it now, right? :/

SP has a talent in overdoing stuff. Like make salad call bolt baka every 2mins, or saying hokage every 2mins. Or for bolt using his dad issues to reason against being hokage again. Which would make him seem trivial, since we saw in the previous eps various examples of worse dads/situations.

But i guess i want to see it. It's a glimpse how SP'll treat both characters' relationship/interaction. If the writers can show a deeper side of them. Then i can judge if sp knows how to write.


----------



## Ecei (Sep 6, 2017)

I dont get it. Is that officially what episode 24 is about? We alrdy saw bolt vandalize the monument...


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 6, 2017)

Ecei said:


> I dont get it. Is that officially what episode 24 is about? We alrdy saw bolt vandalize the monument...



We need more reasons to make him insufferable for the first part >_>

And he started out so well too, but it feels like his character will be going downhill instead of uphill...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 6, 2017)

Ecei said:


> That's it. In the manga, he 'mutters stuff' for a few panels. But they're dedicating a whole episode to it now, right? :/
> 
> SP has a talent in overdoing stuff. Like make salad call bolt baka every 2mins, or saying hokage every 2mins. Or for bolt using his dad issues to reason against being hokage again. Which would make him seem trivial, since we saw in the previous eps various examples of worse dads/situations.
> 
> But i guess i want to see it. It's a glimpse how SP'll treat both characters' relationship/interaction. If the writers can show a deeper side of them. Then i can judge if sp knows how to write.


I don't really tend to look for logic when SP comes. They are filler material for the most part, probably just something to build Naruto and Boruto's relationship since the Movie Arc is incoming soon.


----------



## Ecei (Sep 6, 2017)

You mean complicate their relationship. 

They started at the academy where bolt was ok, some dad issues there. Then they did the gaiden where it shows how really good his dad actually is. Now the next arcs somehow has to writedown bolt's relationship so his rebellion/resentment in the coming exam arc would align. Finally we'll have the exam arc where, given the first arcs, his reasons might seem too shallow.

I'll see how the writers will handle this.


----------



## Indra (Sep 6, 2017)

Ecei said:


> You mean complicate their relationship.


It was always pretty complicated tbh



Ecei said:


> They started at the academy where bolt was ok, some dad issues there. Then they did the gaiden where it shows how really good his dad actually is.


I don't remember in the Gaiden where Boruto was okay with his dad. He was still grabbing his attention and pouting when he couldn't hang out with him.



Ecei said:


> Now the next arcs somehow has to writedown bolt's relationship so his rebellion/resentment in the coming exam arc would align. Finally we'll have the exam arc where, given the first arcs, his reasons might seem too shallow.


His relationship with Naruto has been the same since the Academy Arc.

> Doesn't complain at all until Naruto is seen avoiding them (I-E Coming back from work and going straight to sleep).
> Pretends to act tsundere around his father when he really just wants to spend time with him

Nothing really has changed. Boruto doesn't get a resolution on his father until the Movie, so it wouldn't make sense if Boruto's relationship with Naruto was resolved before that.




Ecei said:


> I'll see how the writers will handle this.


Expect to be disappointed if that's your aim.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 6, 2017)

Raniero said:


> If the episode shows them bonding properly (hint: non-cringe) as future teammates and friends, then I'll be fine with the episode. Otherwise, yeah, sounds like useless fluff.
> 
> They're obviously trying to drag things so the manga can get further.


Well if it'll help to create a friendship/teammate bonds so I'll be fine as well


----------



## NinJarX (Sep 6, 2017)

I bet the Boruto and Sarada episode is going to resolve their bickering from the past so they can move on and get Genin as friends since they are friendly to each other in the movie.

Maybe they can finally add something which makes the pairing less forced in terms of romance than it is now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 6, 2017)

Rai said:


> ​


Where's the translation no jutsu?


----------



## Derael (Sep 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> from what I remeber he doesn't really say anything bad about her dream directly, rather he mutters something under his breath


Actually he sayd, "Hokage...that's dumb".
Anyways, I'm not feeling this episode. I also really dislike how SP has been handling Boruto's characters (among others). It has been so inconsistent. If they don't know what to do with him I'd would rather have him not showing up then.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 6, 2017)

Packard said:


> Where's the translation no jutsu?



Yeah, I'm waiting.


----------



## king81992 (Sep 6, 2017)

Packard said:


> Where's the translation no jutsu?



Seems like the class is going on a trip to the Mist Village.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 6, 2017)

@Packard I already saw the title and got excited just moments till some people had to ruin the hype with their whining

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 6, 2017)

LOL do people even realise these arcs, whether filler or not, take place before the Boruto movie? So of course Boruto still acts like that!


----------



## Sasuke™ (Sep 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Packard (Sep 6, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> @Packard I already saw the title and got excited just moments till some people had to ruin the hype with their whining


You're welcome 
Jk. Well you already know my opinion anyway. I hope you'll love next ep since you're "you-know-what-and-I'll-not-say-here-bc-uncle-Platy-will-be-angry"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 6, 2017)

liatop99 said:


> *Translation:*
> 
> Ep. 24  Boruto and Sarada
> 
> ...


Here's the translation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## king81992 (Sep 6, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Here's the translation.



These next few episodes sound really nice. I always wanted to see more of the Mist Village.

Who is Yamada though?


----------



## Packard (Sep 6, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Here's the translation.


The Mist arc sounds sick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derael (Sep 6, 2017)

Packard said:


> The Mist arc sounds sick


actually, it just sounds like classict Naruto fillers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 6, 2017)

Derael said:


> actually, it just sounds like classict Naruto fillers.


That's the reason why looks sick


----------



## Derael (Sep 6, 2017)

Packard said:


> That's the reason why looks sick


You probably didn't had to go through them then. This was hell.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 6, 2017)

Derael said:


> You probably didn't had to go through them then. This was hell.


Tbh, to classic one, I only watched what the channel passed so Idk if what I watched was or wasn't filler


----------



## NinJarX (Sep 6, 2017)

The Mist Village arc sounds already more interesting than Gaiden

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Indra (Sep 6, 2017)

Sounds like it could be different.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 7, 2017)

Derael said:


> actually, it just sounds like classict Naruto fillers.


Why are you even assuming this upcoming arc is filler?

What does this fandom even consider canon or filler in the Boruto anime at this point?


----------



## Rai (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shippuuden (Sep 7, 2017)

New OP and New ED for Boruto Anime
Little Glee Monsters: I'm in charge
Melofloat: I was selected (chosen)
Release: October 2017

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Derael (Sep 7, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Why are you even assuming this upcoming arc is filler?
> 
> What does this fandom even consider canon or filler in the Boruto anime at this point?


you need to learn the meaning of "sounding like". They sound like the plot of generic Naruto fillers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raniero (Sep 7, 2017)

Derael said:


> They sound like the plot of generic Naruto fillers.


You think so? Well hopefully it's the good kind of "filler".

edit: And I'm all for potential world building.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Action Hero (Sep 7, 2017)

The next arc episodes haven't even aired yet and is already better than gaiden.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 8, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Why are you even assuming this upcoming arc is filler?
> 
> What does this fandom even consider canon or filler in the Boruto anime at this point?



Wow, you're like totally the opposite of a cunt mate.

Good man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raniero (Sep 8, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Wow, you're like totally the opposite of a cunt mate.
> 
> Good man.


Is this sarcasm?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 8, 2017)

hey guys! It appears that YonkouProd's Twitter account is not available for some reason.


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 8, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 8, 2017)

Sarada so cute

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 8, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> *Spoiler*: __


SASUKE LOOKS SO SWEET THERE!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



What's the catch?


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 8, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> *Spoiler*: __


@Packard

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 9, 2017)

i dunno what this is but...ya...


----------



## Derael (Sep 9, 2017)

Marketing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 9, 2017)

Derael said:


> Marketing


That doesn't mean I don't want it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 9, 2017)

well at least that jacket looks normal than the embarassing Naruto orange jacket. So you can wear it around

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Derael (Sep 10, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> well at least that jacket looks normal than the embarassing Naruto orange jacket. So you can wear it around


I think the fabric should have been different though.


----------



## Sasuke™ (Sep 10, 2017)

Just to remember..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 10, 2017)

Sasukeh said:


> Just to remember..


I knew it! I knew it!


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 10, 2017)

Sasukeh said:


> Just to remember..


@Packard

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> @Packard


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


>


Don't want a family pic?


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Don't want a family pic?


No


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


> No


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


>


I'm not SS remember?
But if we'll have a SNS family pic, so call me


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


> I'm not SS remember?
> But if we'll have a SNS family pic, so call me



But Sarada will be happy in it


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> But Sarada will be happy in it

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


>


November and December

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> November and December


Best months


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


> Best months


I'm genuinely looking forward to those months just for this picture

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

Spoiler for next Episode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> @Packard


 x 2


----------



## Derael (Sep 10, 2017)

meh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

Derael said:


> meh


I told ya

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


> x 2


 x 2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derael (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


> I told ya


 already I knew though...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> x 2


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


>

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


>



Happy family

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


>


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


> Spoiler for next Episode


This ought to be interesting! And I don't mean in a shippy way!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> Happy family


In fact


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> This ought to be interesting! And I don't mean in a shippy way!


I'm happy we'll finally see a match between Boruto and Sarada


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


>




*Spoiler*: __ 



You're going to end up winning this when my power goes off

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to end up winning this when my power goes off




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Everything will be okay. Stay safe


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


> I'm happy we'll finally see a match between Boruto and Sarada


If it can be interpreted that way but we'll see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 10, 2017)

Also, if anyone in this forum is from Florida, Puerto Rico, etc. Hope you and your families are safe

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Everything will be okay. Stay safe




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll still fight until the end. 





ramezzes said:


> Also, if anyone in this forum is from Florida, Puerto Rico, etc. Hope you and your families are safe


Thanks fam 
Just starting to get hit by her.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still fight until the end.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Packard (Sep 10, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



Soon you'll be back 
I didn't forget about the Boruto reactions


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 10, 2017)

Packard said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know you'll get me some really good ones

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 12, 2017)

Didn't we see that from the preview?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 12, 2017)

ramezzes said:


> Didn't we see that from the preview?


Yep. Probably will come more screenshots tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sasuke™ (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Landon (Sep 13, 2017)

Karatachi Kagura (枸橘かぐら), Guide to Boruto's Group - A young genius ninja who works as Chōjūrō's aide. He desires peace for his village.

Hoshigaki Shisuma (干柿屍澄真), Diehard Fighting Maniac - From the same clan as Hoshigaki Kisame. He yearns for the old days of "The Village of the Bloody Mist."

Edit: Just to add, since all of the Swordsmen of the Mist are named after different types of produce, Kagura's surname, Karatachi, refers to the trifoliate orange, also known as the Japanese bitter-orange. The name Shisuma is comprised of kanji meaning corpse, clear, and truth, respectively, and could thus be roughly translated as something like "clear-cut corpse" or "lucid corpse." Hoshigaki is "dried perssimons."

Source

Hoshigaki Shisuma

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm not trying to be an ass-hat but I can see how this will go.

The obvious indication of Kagura and Yagura being almost clone like in appearance, and that he wants peace, makes me think he will become the next Mizukage in Sarada's era. Boruto and him (along with other company) will fight off Hoshigaki after learning about Kirigakure's past, they will reach some form of conclusion and Hoshigaki will be changed due to the combining efforts of Konoha and Kirigakure's team work. The-end.

It seems kind of basic.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## fuff (Sep 13, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm not trying to be an ass-hat but I can see how this will go.
> 
> The obvious indication of Kagura and Yagura being almost clone like in appearance, and that he wants peace, makes me think he will become the next Mizukage in Sarada's era. Boruto and him (along with other company) will fight off Hoshigaki after learning about Kirigakure's past, they will reach some form of conclusion and Hoshigaki will be changed due to the combining efforts of Konoha and Kirigakure's team work. The-end.
> 
> It seems kind of basic.


makes me realize how predictable the boruto anime is....cant compare to the original naruto.
it's too slice of life (kinda).
knowing SP i think it will be cringey...GT style....i mean toneri coming back having all these guys facing off another threat thing...seems like if not handled well will be worse than the war arc

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 13, 2017)

fuff said:


> makes me realize how predictable the boruto anime is....cant compare to the original naruto.
> it's too slice of life (kinda).
> knowing SP i think it will be cringey...GT style....i mean toneri coming back having all these guys facing off another threat thing...seems like if not handled well will be worse than the war arc


Agreed. The slice of life setting is too predictable right now. I'm not saying it can't be enjoyable, but it looks basic.

But at least we get to see a field trip xD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 13, 2017)

Me love slice of life and character interaction. There wasn't enough of this in Naruto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Landon (Sep 13, 2017)

fuff said:


> makes me realize how predictable the boruto anime is....cant compare to the original naruto.
> it's too slice of life (kinda).
> knowing SP i think it will be cringey...GT style....i mean toneri coming back having all these guys facing off another threat thing...seems like if not handled well will be worse than the war arc


Battle Shonen are extremely predictable, Naruto himself was. No matter if it is predictable or not, what matters is to be interesting.


----------



## Derael (Sep 13, 2017)

fuff said:


> makes me realize how predictable the boruto anime is....cant compare to the original naruto.


Of couse it's predictable. It can't evolve, so nothing really matters. Events will be predictable shit that's won't after anything in the grand scheme of things.
Since the anime is restricted by the manga, you'll never see characters actually develop, it will go back to status quo no matter what happens (kids almost getting killed, terrorist student, etc...). That's why OC characters had to be introduced I guess. You can do whatever you want with them. It's Naruto-fillers level.


----------



## fuff (Sep 13, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Me love slice of life and character interaction. There wasn't enough of this in Naruto.


slice of life is okay if it was more focused on the kids and their families, but that is not what we are getting instead it is something random


----------



## Landon (Sep 13, 2017)

fuff said:


> slice of life is okay if it was more focused on the kids and their families, but that is not what we are getting instead it is something random



Please, stop being an idiot focused on SasuSaku. The story has to focus on the world expansion, nobody really cares for stupid couples.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 13, 2017)

Landon said:


> Please, stop being an idiot focused on SasuSaku. The story has to focus on the world expansion, nobody really cares for stupid couples.


you need to re-read what i wrote.

buddy im talking about the mixture of old and new gen...not just ss....boruto having daddy issues shouldnt they also focus on the family as well. And i didnt say anything about couple i SAID *FAMILIES*...not just the rents themselves. as for sarada it should focus more on her and sasuke spending time together-train, etc (manga wise)

Please, stop being an idiot focused on everything of naruto/boruto. The story has to focus on the key concepts, nobody really cares for fillers about sp filler made characters.

you need to stop having a boner over everything naruto and be able to understand the bad...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 13, 2017)

fuff said:


> you need to re-read what i wrote.
> 
> buddy im talking about the mixture of old and new gen...not just ss....boruto having daddy issues shouldnt they also focus on the family as well. And i didnt say anything about couple i SAID *FAMILIES*...not just the rents themselves. as for sarada it should focus more on her and sasuke spending time together-train, etc (manga wise)
> 
> ...



I love SP chars this time around. Iwabee, Sumire, Denki & all are cool.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Landon (Sep 13, 2017)

fuff said:


> you need to re-read what i wrote.
> 
> buddy im talking about the mixture of old and new gen...not just ss....boruto having daddy issues shouldnt they also focus on the family as well. And i didnt say anything about couple i SAID *FAMILIES*...not just the rents themselves. as for sarada it should focus more on her and sasuke spending time together-train, etc (manga wise)
> 
> ...


Fuck Old Gen !!!! This story is not about them, why is it so difficult to understand this?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 13, 2017)

Landon said:


> Fuck Old Gen !!!! This story is not about them, why is it so difficult to understand this?



you just dont get it. its a combo of both....sasuke is gonna train boruto after all and he is doing a mission that is important to the series


----------



## Indra (Sep 13, 2017)

It needs a good mixture of both old and new gen. Though unlike DBS, the story's protagonists are mainly next generation instead of the old generation.

I'm not against the idea of them getting more development and having more interactions like this. Long term it might be beneficial, but right now it's pretty mediocre.


----------



## fuff (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 14, 2017)

slightly bigger image of the uzumaki fam

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## pewpewpew (Sep 14, 2017)

nh family looks so happy ♥


----------



## Pierro (Sep 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm not trying to be an ass-hat but I can see how this will go.
> 
> The obvious indication of Kagura and Yagura being almost clone like in appearance, and that he wants peace, makes me think he will become the next Mizukage in Sarada's era. Boruto and him (along with other company) will fight off Hoshigaki after learning about Kirigakure's past, they will reach some form of conclusion and Hoshigaki will be changed due to the combining efforts of Konoha and Kirigakure's team work. The-end.
> 
> It seems kind of basic.


Sounds much better than the Gaiden arc. 

I'm not trying to be an ass by the way but the gaiden arc just encapsulates everything that went wrong with the original series.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 14, 2017)

here
@OrganicDinosaur 's Translate from New episode

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Landon (Sep 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> *It needs a good mixture of both old and new gen.* Though unlike DBS, the story's protagonists are mainly next generation instead of the old generation.
> 
> I'm not against the idea of them getting more development and having more interactions like this. Long term it might be beneficial, but right now it's pretty mediocre.


The series don't need to hit the dead horse. If you want to see the old gen, go watch naruto. What the show needs right now, it's world-building and a fresh air, introducing new characters. I would say that it is you who need to adapt the changes and embrace the new gen, because this is the only option you have.

This is not called "Boruto and Naruto: Parents and Their Childrens".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 14, 2017)

Landon said:


> The series don't need to hit the dead horse. If you want to see the old gen, go watch naruto. What the show needs right now, it's world-building and a fresh air, introducing new characters. I would say that it is you who need to adapt the changes and embrace the new gen, because this is the only option you have.
> 
> This is not called "Boruto and Naruto: Parents and Their Childrens".


Alright let's pretend that the old generation aren't still carrying the show.

Reasons why Naruto Gaiden was even readable: Naruto, Sasuke, and hell even Sakura.
Reasons why Boruto Movie was popular: Sasuke focused Arc + Old cast



The next generation just came out of nowhere, and most of them are just spawns of their parents. Granted I think that this series is to make the new generation more prominent, but the old generation are still carrying it. Most people wouldn't even be on Boruto if it wasn't for Naruto.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Landon (Sep 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> Alright let's pretend that the old generation aren't still carrying the show.
> 
> Reasons why Naruto Gaiden was even readable: Naruto, Sasuke, and hell even Sakura.
> Reasons why Boruto Movie was popular: Sasuke focused Arc + Old cast
> ...


By these and others, this fandom is composed for incompetent readers. It's not Naruto and Sasuke that were this interesting series, clinging to the characters is completely stupid and unnecessary. In Naruto, all complained about the lack of character development and world-building, when that is exactly what Boruto is offering.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 14, 2017)

Landon said:


> By these and others, this fandom is composed for incompetent readers. It's not Naruto and Sasuke that were this interesting series, clinging to the characters is completely stupid and unnecessary. In Naruto, all complained about the lack of character development and world-building, when that is exactly what Boruto is offering.


I'm not saying it's only Naruto and Sasuke, but to ignore 15 years of Naruto setting building blocks for this spin off isn't really groundbreaking stuff.

I'm just saying that most people who are following Boruto now are old fan's of the series, and possibly  care more about their characters who they cherished for possibly a decade longer than these new one's.

Boruto's world building just started with this Kirigakure Arc, but it wasn't expanding much outside of the technology influence that appeared since 699/700/The Last. The Manga is still Konoha centered too.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Landon (Sep 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> *I'm not saying it's only Naruto and Sasuke, but to ignore 15 years of Naruto setting building blocks for this spin off isn't really groundbreaking stuff.
> 
> I'm just saying that most people who are following Boruto now are old fan's of the series, and possibly  care more about their characters who they cherished for possibly a decade longer than these new one's.*
> 
> Boruto's world building just started with this Kirigakure Arc, but it wasn't expanding much outside of the technology influence that appeared since 699/700/The Last. The Manga is still Konoha centered too.


But are they so dumb to not understand, that their favorite characters are not always there? I have no problems with the old generation appearing at specific times, but not on an equal with the new generation, they need to focus on their development, the old generation would only overshadow this focus.


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 14, 2017)

> *''Q:* Lastly, please leave a message of excitement for the viewers who are looking forward to the ‘Boruto’ anime.
> *Yamashita:* In terms of chronological order, the events of the anime series occur before the events of the movie. It’s stories from before Boruto became a genin and is still an academy student. _I think that’ll be taking the main portion_. In terms of excitement…I’ll be working hard for you to say that it’s cool every episode, and that ‘It’s Kishimoto-sensei-like in sketch and in atmosphere’. I want it to be left in everyone’s memories, so you might say it’s like a having ‘trauma’ (laugh). I think that it would be great if I could create an anime like that.''



Shit, does that mean it's gonna take ages before we get to the Chuunin exams?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> Alright let's pretend that the old generation aren't still carrying the show.
> 
> Reasons why Naruto Gaiden was even readable: Naruto, Sasuke, and hell even Sakura.
> Reasons why Boruto Movie was popular: Sasuke focused Arc + Old cast





Reason why The Last was popular ?

Boruto The Movie was awesome for many other reasons. This is just one of them. And no, don't expect Naruto & Sasuke to get as much screentime as in Naruto. If they are, there's no point in this new series. The new gen must carry the show, or there was no point in creating them.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> Boruto's world building just started with this Kirigakure Arc, but it wasn't expanding much outside of the technology influence that appeared since 699/700/The Last. The Manga is still Konoha centered too.



Even that Kara guy who uses fire seems connected to Konoha meaning he will likely be a major villain.

Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if Jigen was also connected to Konoha in some way lol.

Out of Akatsuki the only guy who was powerful and plot relevant but not from Konoha(but still connected to it via a bond with Jiraiya) was Nagato, Obito, Itachi, Oro...all from Konoha. Sasuke who joined for a short while was also from Konoha.

Konohacentrism will likely remain...but damn...Kirigakure was likely the least explored village. Anything we learn about it will be absolutely new.


----------



## Pierro (Sep 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> Alright let's pretend that the old generation aren't still carrying the show.
> 
> Reasons why Naruto Gaiden was even readable: Naruto, Sasuke, and hell even Sakura.
> Reasons why Boruto Movie was popular: Sasuke focused Arc + Old cast


That's not why the Boruto movie was popular. Heck there wasn't even much focus on the old cast.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 14, 2017)

Pierro said:


> That's not why the Boruto movie was popular. Heck there wasn't even much focus on the old cast.


advertising> character screen time.


----------



## Pierro (Sep 14, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> advertising> character screen time.


Makes no sense. Why weren't the previous movies as popular as Boruto's? I'm not just talking about their box office performance but the reviews and the overall reception after people watched the movies.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 14, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Makes no sense. Why weren't the previous movies as popular as Boruto's? I'm not just talking about their box office performance but the reviews and the overall reception after people watched the movies.


Kishimoto involvement.

And Boruto movie I would say is pretty much leagues better than the other movies.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> I'm not saying it's only Naruto and Sasuke, but to ignore 15 years of Naruto setting building blocks for this spin off isn't really groundbreaking stuff.
> 
> I'm just saying that most people who are following Boruto now are old fan's of the series, and possibly  care more about their characters who they cherished for possibly a decade longer than these new one's.
> 
> Boruto's world building just started with this Kirigakure Arc, but it wasn't expanding much outside of the technology influence that appeared since 699/700/The Last. The Manga is still Konoha centered too.



I've been with Naruto as long as the rest of us have.

I'm VERY interested to see the newbies developed as much as possible. 

The old gen had its time. At least unlike DBZ, Naruto knows how to let new characters shine. 

Besides it's pretty much a massive part of the animes whole theme. 

I haven't started the Boruto manga, hell I started reading Naruto during Shippuden cause the anime was too fucking slow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Sep 15, 2017)

I am on the same boat nepnep. At this point, I am just too fed up with the old gen characters after going through hell with manga/movies/Anime/novels.

Naruto/Sasuke story have ended so there's really no point in continuing as MC  other than to play supportive role for the new Gen which suits them  best. They have reached the peak of their power anyway   so if Naruto and Sasuke going to completely overshadow everyone screen time throughout the majority of this series  then this would completely undermine the new Gen story and this would repeat the same process as having  no plot when everything gets resolved by the hand of Naruto and Sasuke.

This is more or less the same problem I have with Naruto when he felt completed after midway shippuden. The series  climax way too early after Naruto major achievement as a hero who stopped Pain. This resulted losing my investment with Naruto because there's nothing left for him to grow other than saving Sasuke for the remaining 200+ ep which was absolute dreadful.
Naruto struggled far less when everyone wanked him so much.
All these side characters with their time to shine have ended since the end of P1 so when they have been neglected during shippuden, everyone starts to lose their attachments and by the time they actually got character development, nobody really cares because it was too late.

So in conclusion I don't watch boruto for the old gen which I guess I speak the minority. For me, I like to watch new gen because they start off something new and fresh by trying to identifying their characterization and establishing their goals 
Boruto is what DBS should've been; focusing on the new casts instead of throwing fanservice and butchering the old characters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 15, 2017)

I wouldn't say that I follow Boruto just for the old gen, but I do enjoy their presence as supporting characters--it's like seeing an old friend appear in a new place. I do want to see what becomes of Boruto and his comrades (though I'm not all that invested in the added anime characters) and I'm interested in just what the new writer intends to add to the story even though everything he does is not my cup of tea-(cough-Naruto's robotic hand--cough).


----------



## Deana (Sep 15, 2017)

Yeah, I watch Boruto for the new generation, but it is always a special thrill when a character from the old generation makes an appearance. It's weird that characters like my girl Sakura and Shino get more respect and homage from the writers from the off branch series than from the one they were supposed to shine the most. Sakura's fight was glorious and Shino trying desperately to become a functioning member of society has my heart. Being Sarada's mom, I hope we get more from Sakura. She's very protective of her child so her showing up when things are completely bleak and wrecking shit would be awesome and to see her do this less and less as Sarada grows in age, power, and confidence would be amazing (I have this wish for the other parents as well). But . . . the old generations time being the main characters in the Narutoverse is over and it is bittersweet as hell. I've had years to happily accept that.

So, good luck to Boruto, Sarada, and Mitsuki.

What is a unsettling thought is these kids being written into the same trap that Naruto and his group was. OMG, Part II Naruto was an epic fail on quite a few levels.

Edit: Oh and I like how the writers pulled a bait and switch with the anime. The kids who are new to the series and haven't seen the movie probably thought that Shikaida and Sumire would be the other members of team Boruto, but nope . . . it's the two kids Boruto labeled as weird.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> Alright let's pretend that the old generation aren't still carrying the show.


Eh, the old-gen haven't really been prevalent enough to carry the show. Other than Naruto (and to a lesser degree Hinata and Shino for obvious reasons due to their relations with Boruto), most of them haven't had a lot of sreentime. We probably won't be seeing a lot of Sasuke or Sakura for now that Gaiden is over.



> The next generation just came out of nowhere


What do you mean? A "where are they now (and with kids)" is a common trope and we all saw it coming.



> most of them are just spawns of their parents


Do you mean _all _of them? Because yes, Indra, that is how biology works 


Edit: Anyway, when people say they wish to see more of the old cast, I'm sure they only mean the 3 or 4 characters they actually care about. From my experience, this fandom considers most of the old cast irrelevant and just want to see who they like.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ecei (Sep 16, 2017)

I watch boruto coz I know that, among the old gen, Sauce will have the most screentime. : ]

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 17, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> I am on the same boat nepnep. At this point, I am just too fed up with the old gen characters after going through hell with manga/movies/Anime/novels.
> 
> Naruto/Sasuke story have ended so there's really no point in continuing as MC  other than to play supportive role for the new Gen which suits them  best. They have reached the peak of their power anyway   so if Naruto and Sasuke going to completely overshadow everyone screen time throughout the majority of this series  then this would completely undermine the new Gen story and this would repeat the same process as having  no plot when everything gets resolved by the hand of Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> ...



DBS


----------



## Pierro (Sep 18, 2017)

Link removed

> New novel jumps straight to the school trip

Gaiden arc confirmed to be filler.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 18, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Alliance
> 
> > New novel jumps straight to the school trip
> 
> Gaiden arc confirmed to be filler.


Just realized how terrible ANN's website looks


----------



## Landon (Sep 18, 2017)

Pierro said:


> just as well
> 
> > New novel jumps straight to the school trip
> 
> *Gaiden arc confirmed to be filler.*


----------



## HisokaRollin (Sep 18, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Reason why The Last was popular ?
> 
> Boruto The Movie was awesome for many other reasons. This is just one of them. And no, don't expect Naruto & Sasuke to get as much screentime as in Naruto. If they are, there's no point in this new series. The new gen must carry the show, or there was no point in creating them.



The Last was popular? 

I thought no one except for NH fans liked it...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Suekay (Sep 18, 2017)

On the subject of the old Generation, I'm happy for them to have a supporting role...if they were completely absent it would be weird plus the previous generations played a big part in the Naruto storyline - look at the Sannin for example. 

It's all about balance, so long as the old gen don't take over the plot they should still have a place in Boruto, especially for some of the under-utilised characters like Shino and Hanabi.

Right now I think they've got a good balance - the new gen are gradually getting fleshed out and there's been enough cameos for us to see how most of our old faves are doing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Derael (Sep 18, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> The Last was popular?


It's the second highest gorssing Naruto movie. It was beaten by Boruto.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 18, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> The Last was popular?
> 
> I thought no one except for NH fans liked it...


I don't think a few loud Westerners are going to change the fact that it was the second highest grossing Naruto movie of all time, sold out all over the US, and had blu-ray disk sales that surpassed Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods at one point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Sep 18, 2017)

Raniero said:


> I don't think a few loud Westerners are going to change the fact that it was the second highest grossing Naruto movie of all time, sold out all over the US, and had blu-ray disk sales that surpassed Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods at one point.



Yeah but i always got the feeling that everyone agree about the Last being shitty as fuck.

While at the same time everyone love Boruto: The movie.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 18, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> Yeah but i always got the feeling that everyone agree about the Last being shitty as fuck.
> 
> While at the same time everyone love Boruto: The movie.


Some people on this site and certain crowds on tumblr don't speak for "everyone". Haters are usually the loudest.


----------



## fuff (Sep 19, 2017)

since the thread isnt made yet:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2017)

fuff said:


> since the thread isnt made yet:


Bottom right, wtf is he blushing at?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## fuff (Sep 19, 2017)

Indra said:


> Bottom right, wtf is he blushing at?


boruto and blushing guy incoming fanart

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Edit: Anyway, when people say they wish to see more of the old cast, I'm sure they only mean the 3 or 4 characters they actually care about. From my experience, this fandom considers most of the old cast irrelevant and just want to see who they like.


Nailed it. 

people say "old gen" to make it sounds a big deal because it includes several characters. However, as you said, they really mean their favs only. 

---
I don't know what the start of the topic is tbh, so I could be completely off....
With that being said, Kishi failed hard with the old gen characters since he was too busy wanking and focusing on the uchiha only. When he brought some of them back at the War arc it was too little too late. I remember the first 2 volumes (of the war arc) people were complaining about how boring it was. Mainly because they did not care about the characters that were involved (Choji, Sai, Shika, ino...etc etc) since Kishi did not put enough effort throughout the years to develop them as characters, so a lot of people did not care about them because they were so irrelevant, and their fanbase was minimized because of this.

Bringing them all of a sudden out of nowhere won't make people care about them, and if they became a lot stronger all of a sudden it will be taken as an asspull or something. Such that, a lot of people don't take Sasori, Deidara, and Kakuzu's defeat in the war arc seriously for example.

Back to Boruto, those who say "old gen" and whatnot, were still complaining when Hinata, Shino and Sai were actually shown despite being old Gen. Heck, Shino got better developments in Boruto than he ever did in Naruto. That did not stop them from complaining mainly because they want SSS, not the "old gen" 

All in all, seeing how Kishi did not put any effort in them whatsoever, their stories seem complete and they don't have anything else to offer. Therefore, they can't carry the serious at all because they have nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2017)

fuff said:


> boruto and blushing guy incoming fanart


Is it me or is Sarada wearing her old outfit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 19, 2017)

Indra said:


> Is it me or is Sarada wearing her old outfit?


i really hope it isn't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (Sep 19, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Packard (Sep 19, 2017)

fuff said:


> boruto and blushing guy incoming fanart

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2017)

Yagura a genius confirmed. Or what-ever his name is gg


----------



## UchiSarada (Sep 19, 2017)

fuff said:


> since the thread isnt made yet:



That horrendous outfit is back.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> That horrendous outfit is back.


It's probably hee casual outfit while her best clothes are mission outfits?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 19, 2017)

Indra said:


> It's probably hee casual outfit while her best clothes are mission outfits?


Perhaps like Sakura's civilian blouse and skirt from Naruto.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Sep 19, 2017)

It'll be that time of the year. Jump Festa 2018.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 19, 2017)

Indra said:


> It's probably hee casual outfit while her best clothes are mission outfits?


 Or maybe they brought back the old outfit just to fit with gaid3n?  
Ohhh geez  
Now that you mention it , all the other kids kept their outfits, even...cho cho.  
And even the mizukage's outfit is the manga's one. 
Look carefully

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 19, 2017)

Indra said:


> It's probably hee casual outfit while her best clothes are mission outfits?


Sorry dude, you deserverd an Optimistic this time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 19, 2017)

Maybe it's an old scan


----------



## UchiSarada (Sep 19, 2017)

Indra said:


> It's probably hee casual outfit while her best clothes are mission outfits?



She only wore her gaiden outfit for the arc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 19, 2017)

Can we just wait next episode before saying something? 
I didn't see that yellow scarf at pic so maybe it can be a different one?

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Packard (Sep 19, 2017)

I already said that I love rainbows

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Or maybe they brought back the old outfit just to fit with gaid3n?
> Ohhh geez
> Now that you mention it , all the other kids kept their outfits, even...cho cho.
> And even the mizukage's outfit is the manga's one.
> Look carefully


I see it.

I kind of want them to go back to Kishimoto's original outfits. They looked more ninja-like.
Ikemoto's desins seem too flashy and style-ish, in a good or bad way depending on your taste 

Baggy pants/shorts, open collar V-neck, skirts/heels, floppy belts, bracelets, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2017)

Indra said:


> Ikemoto's desins seem too flashy and style-ish, in a good or bad way depending on your taste


Ikemoto fails at Fashion, he should take notes from Kubo. THAT is how you do flashy or stylish, not how Ike does it

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## King Shark (Sep 19, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Ikemoto fails at Fashion, he should take notes from Kubo. THAT is how you do flashy or stylish, not how Ike does it


He has or at least one tine he did 
*Spoiler*: __ 



why do you think think Momoshiki's form in the manga kinda looks like Monster Aizen? 


 Coincidence? Maybe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2017)

I never thought about that


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Ikemoto fails at Fashion, he should take notes from Kubo. THAT is how you do flashy or stylish, not how Ike does it


Amma be honest, I like Ikemoto's designs even if they are basic for the most part, when it comes to his original characters. Not all of them, but most.

His take on already established Naruto characters is frightening.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 19, 2017)

Ikemoto's designs?
You mean "everyone gets two belts?"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## King Shark (Sep 19, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Ikemoto's designs?
> You mean "everyone gets two belts?"


And every female gets heels, i will never understand why he does that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Akiretsu (Sep 19, 2017)

About those Boruto jackets, can someone link me to where i can buy them? My girlfriend wants one.

I can't find them online atm myself.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 19, 2017)

Akiretsu said:


> About those Boruto jackets, can someone link me to where i can buy them? My girlfriend wants one.
> 
> I can't find them online atm myself.


I want one too. Someone link me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Ikemoto's designs?
> You mean "everyone gets two belts?"


that dangles around like they're whipping their dicks out


----------



## pat pat (Sep 20, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Ikemoto fails at Fashion, he should take notes from Kubo. THAT is how you do flashy or stylish, not how Ike does it


 you can't fail at fashion since it's one of the most subjective notion. It depends entirely on taste  

Imma out


----------



## Packard (Sep 20, 2017)

@Ecei @UchiSarada @pat pat huehuehue

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Packard (Sep 20, 2017)

Akiretsu said:


> About those Boruto jackets, can someone link me to where i can buy them? My girlfriend wants one.
> 
> I can't find them online atm myself.





DeathTheBeast said:


> I want one too. Someone link me.


Official site 
Use translate you two

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Sep 20, 2017)

Packard said:


> @Ecei @UchiSarada @pat pat huehuehue



Thanks, you were right

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 20, 2017)

Shipping aside, those two are hilarious together. I love every interaction they have, never disappoints.

Naruto and Sasuke were too gay for each other that it became annoying.

Here it feels like I'm looking at real friends.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Packard (Sep 20, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> Thanks, you were right




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Sep 20, 2017)

Packard said:


> @Ecei @UchiSarada @pat pat huehuehue


best part

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sasuke™ (Sep 26, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2017)

Lol Boruto looks like he's checking out Mei's ass

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## NinJarX (Sep 26, 2017)

Her body is still 10/10 even after 15 years. 

How old is she by now?


----------



## ramezzes (Sep 26, 2017)

NinjutsuSensei said:


> Her body is still 10/10 even after 15 years.
> 
> How old is she by now?


Probably in her mid 40s


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 2, 2017)

So just how annoying of a woman is Mei in her private life to have never married with her body and looks?

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## ramezzes (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## DeathTheBeast (Oct 3, 2017)

@ right image


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 4, 2017)

_*Supposedly Boruto and Sarada engage in combat in #29*_


----------



## Indra (Oct 4, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Supposedly Boruto and Sarada engage in combat in #29*_


Against who?


----------



## fuff (Oct 5, 2017)

via google translate
so pretty much "BRING KAGURA BACK with tnj!"  <---THIS SASUKE SMILIE never felt so fitting


----------



## Indra (Oct 5, 2017)

fuff said:


> via google translate
> so pretty much "BRING KAGURA BACK with tnj!"  <---THIS SASUKE SMILIE never felt so fitting


What?


----------



## Sasuke™ (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2017)

fuff said:


> via google translate
> so pretty much "BRING KAGURA BACK with tnj!"  <---THIS SASUKE SMILIE never felt so fitting



I can assure you that's not what is written.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2017)

Rai said:


> ​



Episode 28 : Declaration of War.
Episode 29 : The New Mist Seven Swordmen
Episode 30 : Sharingan Vs Raitou - Kiba
Episode 31 : Boruto & Kagura


----------



## Indra (Oct 5, 2017)

Sasuke looks the best

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ramezzes (Oct 5, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Source:
> 
> Episode 28: A Declaration of War
> The Village of the Hidden Mist’s Kagura Karatachi, having met Boruto and his friends, has reaffirmed his standing. He is now determined to inherit the Twin Swords, Hiramekarei, from the Sixth Mizukage, Chojuro. Kagura conveys this to Boruto, however Shizuma Hoshigaki appears before the two of them. Shizuma and the friends he has gathered are unsatisfied with the peaceful Ninja world as it is now, and seeks to resurrect the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist, and throw the world into war and chaos once more.
> ...


----------



## fuff (Oct 5, 2017)

Indra said:


> What?


i guess google translator must have failed...again T_T


----------



## fuff (Oct 6, 2017)

Episode 31: Boruto and Kagura
Boruto wants to take Kagura, his friend, back with him. However, Kagura refuses and, extends his blade towards him.

close enough to the bring kagura back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Oct 6, 2017)

fuff said:


> Episode 31: Boruto and Kagura
> Boruto wants to take Kagura, his friend, back with him. However, Kagura refuses and, extends his blade towards him.
> 
> close enough to the bring kagura back


Kagura is being mentally manipulated so it's only logical


----------



## fuff (Oct 6, 2017)

Indra said:


> Kagura is being mentally manipulated so it's only logical


sasuke was being manipulate as well...kind of too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Oct 6, 2017)

fuff said:


> sasuke was being manipulate as well...kind of too


Prob before Vote. But in Part 2 aka Hebi Sasuke, that was all him


----------



## TomPen94 (Oct 6, 2017)

I see they're gonna give everyone their original movie look then.
Ikemoto's redesigns didn't stick then... I must say I kinda preferred his rendition of Chouchou's outfit. Meh... well at least the yellow scarf will be permanently gone from Sarada's outfit. In the anime, at least.


----------



## 48john (Oct 6, 2017)

Anyone have any good gifs from the new OP?


----------



## Kai D Oars (Oct 6, 2017)

Jump Festa 2018 lineup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 6, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Jump Festa 2018 lineup


The girl is the one who will fight Sarada.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Jump Festa 2018 lineup



@Troyse22 

your beloved Kisame...


----------



## UchiSarada (Oct 6, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Jump Festa 2018 lineup



Can't wait to see that girl fight againts Sarada.


----------



## Indra (Oct 6, 2017)

Last 2-3 episodes of this Arc gonna be LITTY

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## fuff (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Platypus (Oct 8, 2017)

Regular DVD releases?

descriptions of character's capabilities in the series _are supposed to scale by the arc and the form_

Still no Blurays


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Still no Blurays


@Blu-ray

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ramezzes (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Sasuke™ (Oct 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2017)

LikeNaruto

i wonder if they plan to do these cards for every ep, i wonder how long they are planning to make boruto run for.
gt was 64 eps....imagine 500eps and for all these eps they are doing these cards


----------



## Indra (Oct 20, 2017)

fuff said:


> LikeNaruto
> 
> i wonder if they plan to do these cards for every ep, i wonder how long they are planning to make boruto run for.
> gt was 64 eps....imagine 500eps and for all these eps they are doing these cards


Boruto might run for 250 episodes or so. I'm expecting the Movie to be within reason by the 50 episode marker.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> Boruto might run for 250 episodes or so. I'm expecting the Movie to be within reason by the 50 episode marker.


who knows? maybe more?
i guess that all depends on ratings and such, i might complain about it a lot but low key still need my naruto fix XD


----------



## Indra (Oct 20, 2017)

fuff said:


> who knows? maybe more?
> i guess that all depends on ratings and such, i might complain about it a lot but low key still need my naruto fix XD


I didn't put into consideration the episodes AFTER the story is done, like the extra fillers they did for Shippuden. The Shinden Arcs, etc.

TBH Fuff I think we are mid-way through Part 1 in the Manga already. I would compare the Anime before they reach the Movie Arc, to all the Arcs leading up to the Chunin Exams, and the Movie being paced within the CHunin Exams in Naruto.

Tentou Arc could be somewhat like the Tsunade retrieval Arc, where we learn more about the villains per se. And the current 'Kara' Arc is more comparable to the Arc where we learn more about Itachi and the Akatsuki. 

If I'm correct, this Arc is just leading up to the climax of the first part of the story. We might expect 1-2 more arcs before the story shifts like when Sasuke left the Village to join Orochimaru.

Big assumptions are my part though.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> I didn't put into consideration the episodes AFTER the story is done, like the extra fillers they did for Shippuden. The Shinden Arcs, etc.
> 
> TBH Fuff I think we are mid-way through Part 1 in the Manga already. I would compare the Anime before they reach the Movie Arc, to all the Arcs leading up to the Chunin Exams, and the Movie being paced within the CHunin Exams in Naruto.
> 
> ...


at this point we can only assume, i think that the anime so far doesnt seem to be pt1 half way since in the original naruto there was a main goal/theme naruto trying to one up sasuke and becoming more of a ninja and sasuke out for revenge. i feel like in boruto it has just been arcs which i dont think will be part of the bigger picture...they seem to have a filler vibe. i guess for the current one we are getting an intro of kagura but again no real Main stoyline, just arcs. even for the manga i dont know what the main storyline is....??? yes we have been shown kara and such but there is no main plot out yet. not trying to shit on them this time around but asking a legit question....what is the main plot?! :S


----------



## Indra (Oct 20, 2017)

fuff said:


> at this point we can only assume, i think that the anime so far doesnt seem to be pt1 half way since in the original naruto there was a main goal/theme naruto trying to one up sasuke and becoming more of a ninja and sasuke out for revenge. i feel like in boruto it has just been arcs which i dont think will be part of the bigger picture...they seem to have a filler vibe. i guess for the current one we are getting an intro of kagura but again no real Main stoyline, just arcs.


That's sort of why I think the Anime is doing more exploration outside of the main trio for goals. Sumire + Other Konoha randoms got explored, Sarada is obvious as fuck, and now Kagura is obviously going to be setting up to surpass Chojuro when that time comes. In the Movie we know that Boruto's goals come to fruition, and then there's also been translation of Gaara wanting Shinki to become the Kazekage after him.

I think the Anime just seems sporadic (all over the place without direction) because they aren't focusing on a main "plot", but they are trying to throw all these random ass characters together since the Manga doesn't have time to. Kagura for example might be important to the story side character wise, like when we get to War or something. Just guessing.




fuff said:


> even for the manga i dont know what the main storyline is....??? yes we have been shown kara and such but there is no main plot out yet. not trying to shit on them this time around but asking a legit question....what is the main plot?! :S


The current plot of the Manga is focusing on what Boruto's seal is, who the 'Kara' organization is, and what the Otsutsuki are possibly doing in Earth.

The Villain plot is focusing on finding the Vessel, and the main characters are tied in between that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> That's sort of why I think the Anime is doing more exploration outside of the main trio for goals. Sumire + Other Konoha randoms got explored, Sarada is obvious as fuck, and now Kagura is obviously going to be setting up to surpass Chojuro when that time comes. In the Movie we know that Boruto's goals come to fruition, and then there's also been translation of Gaara wanting Shinki to become the Kazekage after him.
> 
> I think the Anime just seems sporadic (all over the place without direction) because they aren't focusing on a main "plot", but they are trying to throw all these random ass characters together since the Manga doesn't have time to. Kagura for example might be important to the story side character wise, like when we get to War or something. Just guessing.



ya thats the thing the anime legit has no direction, i think that is one of the reasons why i'm finding it so boring. the lack of direction or relevance and the lack of sasuke 




Indra said:


> The current plot of the Manga is focusing on what Boruto's seal is, who the 'Kara' organization is, and what the Otsutsuki are possibly doing in Earth.
> 
> The Villain plot is focusing on finding the Vessel, and the main characters are tied in between that.


thanks....as i thought the plot/pace is going slow 

i usually just stick with the spoiler thread to see if it is worth viewing ikemoto's images if the story is good or not (dont really read the manga) so i was like ughhh...what is actually going on lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boruto (Oct 20, 2017)

Indra said:


> Boruto might run for 250 episodes or so. I'm expecting the Movie to be within reason by the 50 episode marker.



I hope so. Honestly, I'm expecting two more arcs before the movie, at least. Because it will be jarring if they become Genin and then the Chuunin Exams are immediately held in the following arc. When they've taken so much time in the Academy, we're likely to see Team Konohamaru going on a mission or two, along with some filler episodes sprinkled in between.

I'm interested in how they will handle approaching the manga. With its pace, they'll catch up in no time. Will they just keep making anime original stories or what? It will still be really difficult not to overtake the manga.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Broleta (Oct 20, 2017)

skullguy said:


> I'm interested in how they will handle approaching the manga. With its pace, they'll catch up in no time. Will they just keep making anime original stories or what? It will still be really difficult not to overtake the manga.


It should be fairly straightforward for them to stick a couple filler arcs after the events of the movie before they move on to the events of the current Kara arc. I'd prefer them to do that because the characters will have grown more by that point in the story - even just Boruto knowing the vanishing Rasengan will make for more interesting fights.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Oct 20, 2017)

Not sure if it's relevant but it looks some type of collaboration or something like that. Don't know lol


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Oct 20, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> Not sure if it's relevant but it looks some type of collaboration or something like that. Don't know lol


Boruto is NOT a fox!!!


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2017)

anyone know what the bottom of the page is about? something happening nov 1????
as usual sp using sasuke for promotion, when in reality he has been in only 5 eps


----------



## Indra (Oct 21, 2017)

T


fuff said:


> anyone know what the bottom of the page is about? something happening nov 1????
> as usual sp using sasuke for promotion, when in reality he has been in only 5 eps


T-card = trading cards?


----------



## fuff (Oct 23, 2017)

Sasuke looks weird...


----------



## Derael (Oct 23, 2017)

I don't like Boruto's new vest. They should have kept the sleeves like they were in the movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 23, 2017)

fuff said:


> Sasuke looks weird...


That's because he is smiling

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Oct 23, 2017)

fuff said:


> anyone know what the bottom of the page is about? something happening nov 1????
> as usual sp using sasuke for promotion, when in reality he has been in only 5 eps


It's a new Boruto based design Membership Card ad for a famous multimedia rental store called Tsutaya. Hence the "T-Card" trademark.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ramezzes (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## UchiSarada (Oct 24, 2017)

Can't they not spoil the best part of the episode? XD


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 24, 2017)

But that's why it's called a spoiler!! I see some copy ninja action coming up!! You go Sarada!!


----------



## Indra (Oct 24, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> Can't they not spoil the best part of the episode? XD


fuck it at least it's confirmed!!


----------



## UchiSarada (Oct 24, 2017)

Indra said:


> fuck it at least it's confirmed!!



I know


----------



## Kai D Oars (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Oct 24, 2017)

*BORUTO WEARING GLASSES
*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 24, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> *BORUTO WEARING GLASSES*



And Sarada wearing 3D Glasses on top of her own.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Oct 24, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> And Sarada wearing 3D Glasses on top of her own.


----------



## UchiSarada (Oct 24, 2017)

They're basically looking at their dads trying to kill each other

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Oct 24, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> They're basically looking at their dads trying to kill each other


IN 3D!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 24, 2017)

Bo


DeathTheBeast said:


> IN 3D!!!




Do they actually need 3D,  I mean someone take a leaf outta uncle itachis book and show them the whole thing in a genjutsu,  even better than VR

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 24, 2017)

Tried my damndest not to get hype but my hype boner is fucking diamonds now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 24, 2017)

I guess it was inevitable...
I wonder if it's the same jutsu in her databook page tho...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Indra (Oct 24, 2017)

Karin's kids?!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Oct 24, 2017)

Hussain said:


> I guess it was inevitable...
> I wonder if it's the same jutsu in her databook page tho...



It's called Raisen ( lightning flash ), but I don't think that's what she'll do.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Oct 24, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> It's called Raisen ( lightning flash ), but I don't think that's what she'll do.


Yo I'm betting it is.

Mitsuki used his Wind technique from the DB in the Academy Arc, Boruto used Gale Palm in this Arc, so if Sarada is using a ninjutsu or copying one.. It probably will be Raisen.


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 24, 2017)

Ready to see what Sarada can do. It's sharingan time.


----------



## Kai D Oars (Oct 28, 2017)

*Jump Festa 2018 Schedule:*

*Dec 16*
- 10:30 am - My Hero Academia
- 11:40 am - Shokugeki no Soma
- 12:50 pm - Yuragi-sou no Yuuna-san
- 2 pm - Tokyo Ghoul:re
- 3:20 pm - New Prince of Tennis
- 4:30 pm - Haikyuu!!
*Dec 17*
- 10:20 am - Black Clover
- 11:30 am - Gintama
- 12:40 pm - The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
- 1:50 pm - Boruto: Naruto Next Generations
- 3 pm - Kekkai Sensen Back 2 Back
- 4:10 pm - One Piece

Via mangahelpers



- Boruto will also get a poster on  JUMP Giga in November.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 10


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2017)

Kusuo P said:


> *Jump Festa 2018 Schedule:*
> 
> *Dec 16*
> - 10:30 am - My Hero Academia
> ...


poster by ikemoto? 


@Platypus (platgaku) time to open up a jf thread?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Indra (Oct 28, 2017)

fuff said:


> poster by ikemoto?
> 
> 
> @Platypus (platgaku) time to open up a jf thread?


We probably won't hear from Kishi, but idk.


----------



## fuff (Oct 29, 2017)

Indra said:


> We probably won't hear from Kishi, but idk.


more like the only thing we will hear from kishi:
ikemoto, his art is the best . way better than mine 


i wonder if this jf they will give an update on hollywood naruto 

also year i think it was: boruto anime, hollywood naruto, and naruto musical

so this year....more info on each?????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> more like the only thing we will hear from kishi:
> ikemoto, his art is the best . way better than mine
> 
> 
> ...


Ikemoto art vs cringy Hollywood adaptation of naruto... I wonder which is worse


----------



## fuff (Oct 29, 2017)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Ikemoto art vs cringy Hollywood adaptation of naruto... I wonder which is worse


why choose one, they both are cringy

Reactions: Neutral 2


----------



## Kurak (Oct 29, 2017)

So far Boruto is very bad IMO. Story is non-existing. I feel like watching weak tier school drama. Its been 30 episodes and we have nothing. No tensions between friends, no villains, no explanations. I want to know how sound village is still a thing, how they operate and to fill blank holes in story but instead they create new hollow characters and go on with this shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 29, 2017)

I don't expect a heck of alot from the anime until they get past the movie arc and start adapting the manga. I do anticipate at least one episode covering the Mitsuki one shot before then, though.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 29, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Oct 30, 2017)

Rai said:


> ​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 30, 2017)

Rai said:


> ​


Looks like the two families are on a day trip together (and Naruto got stuck carrying the shopping bags).

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 30, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> two families ).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 30, 2017)

So Sasuke and Sarada are just tagging along with the Uzumaki family without Sakura?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 30, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> So Sasuke and Sarada are just tagging along with the Uzumaki family without Sakura?


Putting obvious sp hate and bias aside,  I'd like to think that sakura is too busy at the hospital,  I mean she's always overworked as fuck in the anime and they had to force her to take a vacation with ino


----------



## UchiSarada (Oct 30, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> So Sasuke and Sarada are just tagging along with the Uzumaki family without Sakura?



Hinata is missing as well.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Oct 30, 2017)

Maybe they are just meeting them there. Himawari is absent too xD

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Derael (Oct 30, 2017)

Hinata and Hima are in the first pic in front of them. They're all at the same place. Boruto is probably calling Sarada and Sasuke on the first pic. It's the same setting, Boruto and Naruto are also carrying the same bags on both pics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 30, 2017)

First post card: dads and kids
Second post card: uzumaki family
Third: sarada and boruto watching naruto pt1 in theaters

Sakura omitted. nothing for uchiha family.

Typical sp.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 30, 2017)

_*Spoilers:*_

_*
Spoiler:  



 episode #31 won't be like #14 and #23 but card game


*_
*Spoiler*: __ 




_*Hinata and Himawari will make appear in #32*_
_*avant *_


_*Sarada is Kakashi *_

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## fuff (Oct 30, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Spoilers:*_
> 
> _*
> Spoiler:
> ...


what do u mean? kakashi is the one training sarada?

ep 32 is about the gift quest so makes sense the uzumaki girls are there lol


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 30, 2017)

fuff said:


> what do u mean? kakashi is the one training sarada?
> 
> ep 32 is about the gift quest so makes sense the uzumaki girls are there lol





That makes perfect sense tbh.. Kakashi is the on training sarada. Explains her sharingan copying mastery and genjutsu usage.  He's like the utter perfect teacher for her,  even better than I daresay sasuke for non Ms purposes tbh he can reach her everything,  and he is knowledgeable  about sakuras super strength and can teach her how to incorporate that into her fighting style too .. Basically team seven mix sarada 


I hope he teaches her chidori in the future,  because Rasengan is obviously taken and mitsuki probably isn't likely to get chidori


----------



## Indra (Oct 30, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Spoilers:*_
> 
> _*
> Spoiler:
> ...


So #31 will sux?


----------



## fuff (Oct 30, 2017)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> That makes perfect sense tbh.. Kakashi is the on training sarada. Explains her sharingan copying mastery and genjutsu usage.  He's like the utter perfect teacher for her,  even better than I daresay sasuke for non Ms purposes tbh he can reach her everything,  and he is knowledgeable  about sakuras super strength and can teach her how to incorporate that into her fighting style too .. Basically team seven mix sarada
> 
> 
> I hope he teaches her chidori in the future,  because Rasengan is obviously taken and mitsuki probably isn't likely to get chidori


i like that (idea of) kakashi is training her too while sasuke is away. it goes to show he is a really good guy. i still want sasuke to train sarada too tho. im assuming kakashi knows about sasuke mission (off screen)..not gonna like the fanarts about kakasaku tho...that will come off this...
i wouldnt mind if it was tsunade either, but a uchiha being trained by a senju-i find that kinda comedic 

it makes sense why kakashi was in the opening as well while sasuke and sakura were absent in the new op

kakashi-worked with itachi in anbu, teammate/friends with obito, trained/sensei of sasuke...and now sarada? lol he will be forever stuck with uchiha's


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 30, 2017)

Indra said:


> So #31 will sux?


Maybe it won't suck,  it'll be disappointing like the ending of the Nue arc


----------



## UchiSarada (Oct 30, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Spoilers:*_
> 
> _*
> Spoiler:
> ...



An episode of Sarada and Kakashi? 

The anime just keeps getting better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 30, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Spoilers:*_
> 
> _*
> Spoiler:
> ...


Does the movie poster indicate how episode 31 will turn out?


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 30, 2017)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Putting obvious sp hate and bias aside,  I'd like to think that sakura is too busy at the hospital,  I mean she's always overworked as fuck in the anime and they had to force her to take a vacation with ino


I like to think that she is in a store shopping away (explains some of those bags Naruto is carrying in the second pic)!


UchiSarada said:


> Hinata is missing as well.


Nope. You can see Hinata and Himawari in the first picture--and Boruto is wearing the same backpack we see in the second pic.


----------



## Derael (Oct 30, 2017)

Actually, Kakashi teaching Sarada doesn't make sense. If he was teaching her, why does she need Konohamaru to explain to her how sharingan works??
Plus, Boruto is the one supposed to learn Kakashi's jutsu so??



Animeblue said:


> _*episode #31 won't be like #14 and #23 but card game *_


Don't fucking tell me they're gonna play Shinobi bout again 
Anyway, what is that movie poster supposed to mean?


----------



## Derael (Oct 30, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


>


That better be a freaking joke ugh
So Sarada can have a fight but Boruto needs to play card games... This fucking anime...


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Oct 30, 2017)

Derael said:


> That better be a freaking joke ugh
> So Sarada can have a fight but Boruto needs to play card games... This fucking anime...


 
I don't think he meant the card game in literal sense, he probably refers to that episode with that half ass quality


----------



## Kyosuke (Oct 30, 2017)

Kakashi and Sarada? Oh, I’d like to watch that


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2017)

Derael said:


> Actually, Kakashi teaching Sarada doesn't make sense. If he was teaching her, why does she need Konohamaru to explain to her how sharingan works??
> Plus, Boruto is the one supposed to learn Kakashi's jutsu so??
> 
> 
> ...


you do make a point here...

and they need to stop promoting that stupid card game.

most likely boruto will use to in his tnj to kagura


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Oct 31, 2017)

I think the movie poster indicate that it's gonna bring up the event from the movie  into the anime. If this is the case then at this point they might as well  bring up the entire notions of fillers into canon storyline...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> I think the movie poster indicate that it's gonna bring up the event from the movie  into the anime. If this is the case then at this point they might as well  bring up the entire notions of fillers into canon storyline...


They already are


----------



## Indra (Oct 31, 2017)

The entire Boruto Anime is SP's breeding ground to laugh at everyone who mocked their filler shit     


Waiting for Naruto to reference that one time he went to jail, and for Sasuke/Hinata to relive the glory days when he told her to "shut up' that one time

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 31, 2017)

Indra said:


> The entire Boruto Anime is SP's breeding ground to laugh at everyone who mocked their filler shit
> 
> 
> Waiting for Naruto to reference that one time he went to jail, and for Sasuke/Hinata to relive the glory days when he told her to "shut up' that one time





OH SHIT WITH ALL THE TECHNOLOGY DEVELOPMENTS IN BORUTO  WE FORGET MECHA NARUTO. 

IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW 


SP YOU FUCKING GENIUS.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 31, 2017)

Indra said:


> The entire Boruto Anime is SP's breeding ground to laugh at everyone who mocked their filler shit
> 
> 
> Waiting for Naruto to reference that one time he went to jail, and for Sasuke/Hinata to relive the glory days when he told her to "shut up' that one time


That's so petty. I love it!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 31, 2017)

Indra said:


> The entire Boruto Anime is SP's breeding ground to laugh at everyone who mocked their filler shit


seriously speaking what filler did they reference in the Boruto Anime so far? 

I think Raiga is one.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 31, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Sarada is Kakashi *_


What does this even mean?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 31, 2017)

*


fuff said:



			what do u mean? kakashi is the one training sarada?
		
Click to expand...

*


_*


Indra said:



			So #31 will sux?
		
Click to expand...

*__*No but how did you came to that after all the other things I said about #31*_


_*


Wrecked Baloney said:



			Does the movie poster indicate how episode 31 will turn out?
		
Click to expand...

*__*


Derael said:



			Don't fucking tell me they're gonna play Shinobi bout again 

Click to expand...

* _

*Spoiler*: __ 






_*but Shizuma *_


----------



## Derael (Oct 31, 2017)

Hussain said:


> What does this even mean?


Sarada is dead, Kakashi took her place so he can revive his youth.
No wait, kakashi is sealed in Sarada.


Animeblue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we already know Shizuma won't listen, it was said in the synopsis. I don't see the link with the Stone of Gelel movie.


Animeblue said:


> No but how did you came to that after all the other things I said about #31


'cause you said it wouldn't be like the episode with Nue vs Boruto and Sakura vs Shin, which were well animated and had a nice choregraphy.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## UchiSarada (Oct 31, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*No but how did you came to that after all the other things I said about #31*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gaara? Sad? Love? xD


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 31, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*No but how did you came to that after all the other things I said about #31*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



So they stop Shizuma and they also find out he's not only related to Kisame, but he is also an Uzumaki. Shizuma tries to deny it and try to kill them! They stop him by reminding him the shinobi game.... He's a character in it! That's what I'm getting.


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*No but how did you came to that after all the other things I said about #31*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarada kills kakashi because he says fake shit about sasuke? (i mean yashamaru said something like that right about his sis?)


i dont get that garra ref....one more hint please


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 31, 2017)

fuff said:


> sarada kills kakashi because he says fake shit about sasuke? (i mean yashamaru said something like that right about his sis?)
> 
> 
> i dont get that garra ref....one more hint please


WTF this is legit now you think about it


----------



## Ecei (Oct 31, 2017)

>Not like 14 and 23
So... Less highlight on the fight?

>Shinobi bout
And more tnj? Flashback of the card game to save kagura?


----------



## Kyosuke (Oct 31, 2017)

Saradq, Kakashi, Love?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 31, 2017)

Kyosuke said:


> Saradq, Kakashi, Love?


Ikemoto dat you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derael (Oct 31, 2017)

Kyosuke said:


> Sarada, Kakashi, Love?


 
Ib4 Sarada is prostituting herself in exchange of Kakashi's teaching.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Oct 31, 2017)

All these guesses need to go straight into the trash bin

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Oct 31, 2017)

Will Kawaki be appearing?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2017)

Kakashi and garrra... sarada is hokage in time skip

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 31, 2017)

*here is super minor spoiler: blue will become red*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Oct 31, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> blue


Ao?


----------



## UchiSarada (Oct 31, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *here is super minor spoiler: blue will become red*



Is it about the Sarada and Kakashi episode?


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 31, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *here is super minor spoiler: blue will become red*


Shizuma will bleed to death?
Sarada's Chidori will be red???

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Oct 31, 2017)

My guess here is Gara who diguised as Kakashi is somehow coordinate with sarada


----------



## Derael (Oct 31, 2017)

fuff said:


> Kakashi and garrra... sarada is hokage in time skip


As if they were going to show a time skip in a filler ep


Animeblue said:


> *here is super minor spoiler: blue will become red*


Like the Shinobi bout card? They used it as a metaphor for Kaguya's mindstate last time. The blue cards became red


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 31, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> Is it about the Sarada and Kakashi episode?


*oh Sarada spoilerr is still about #31 and its very minor
*


Wrecked Baloney said:


> Shizuma will bleed to death?
> Sarada's Chidori will be red???


*Shizuma will look like Goku/Hiruko*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Derael (Oct 31, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *Shizuma will look like Goku/Hiruko*


Hiruko fromt the Will of Fire movie? What's the link with the Stone of Gelel?


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Oct 31, 2017)

Derael said:


> Hiruko fromt the Will of Fire movie? What's the link with the Stone of Gelel?



Stone of gelel is on ep32 not 31.  Shizuma will probably transform into super sayian shark skin.


----------



## Derael (Oct 31, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Stone of gelel is on ep32 not 31.  Shizuma will probably transform into super sayian shark skin.


32 episode is about the gift, I still don't see the link


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Oct 31, 2017)

Derael said:


> 32 episode is about the gift, I still don't see the link


Yet animeblue made vague spoiler that ep 32 definitely have some link with  not only the movie but also sarada and Kakashi somehow plays some factor to it.


----------



## Indra (Oct 31, 2017)

Kakashi being refrenced makes no sense. It's copying information most likely


----------



## fuff (Nov 1, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *here is super minor spoiler: blue will become red*


sarada will have a red chidori???

she having the famous uchiha funnel neck shirt??

oh her headband is red...so genin time?


----------



## fuff (Nov 1, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *oh Sarada spoilerr is still about #31 and its very minor
> *
> 
> *Shizuma will look like Goku/Hiruko*


ohhh..

sarada...gets saved by kakashi...since shes knocked out atm...
we know he is at a spa place...maybe its in the mist


----------



## UchiSarada (Nov 1, 2017)

Is there an episode of Sarada and Kakashi then?


----------



## thgt89 (Nov 1, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> Is there an episode of Sarada and Kakashi then?



No that was simply a reference to her needing a piggy back ride like Kakashi since she was drained from using her sharingan.


----------



## UchiSarada (Nov 1, 2017)

thgt89 said:


> No that was simply a reference to her needing a piggy back ride like Kakashi since she was drained from using her sharingan.



Thanks.


----------



## Indra (Nov 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Nov 1, 2017)

The Boruto one......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 1, 2017)

UchiSarada said:


> Thanks.





thgt89 said:


> No that was simply a reference to her needing a piggy back ride like Kakashi since she was drained from using her sharingan.



Nah, this is ep 31, Anime Blue is talking about a situation with Sarada and Kakashi in Episode 32.


----------



## fuff (Nov 1, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Nah, this is ep 31, Anime Blue is talking about a situation with Sarada and Kakashi in Episode 32.


no he said 31..scroll up a bit


----------



## Gortef (Nov 2, 2017)

Hanabi and Himawari


----------



## Pokkle (Nov 4, 2017)

We know everyone name now.



Edit from this:

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Nov 4, 2017)

Pokkle said:


> We know everyone name now.
> 
> 
> From this:


Ohh fuck this is adorable.


----------



## Derael (Nov 4, 2017)

Pokkle said:


> We know everyone name now.
> 
> 
> From this:


First of all, that's a repost of a drawing a Japanese artist posted on twitter, so you should change your source.
Second, I'm not sure those names were confirmed, although they could be from the novel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 4, 2017)

sup 

is the spoilers animeblue mentioned just for 31 or is it 32 as well?


----------



## Suekay (Nov 4, 2017)

I decided to look up some of those kids names and the masked kid - Houki - his name sticks out: His surname means Bamboo Cutter.

When I put Taketori it into google the very first thing that came up was the folk tale that Kishi took Kaguya's name from - 'The Tale of the Bamboo Cutter' also known as 'The Tale of Princess Kaguya'. I know it's likely a coincidence but it's an interesting one given that the link to that story's wiki page was the very first search result.

Oh, and two links down there's a link to the Naruto wiki - apparently there's a Taketori Clan with close links to the Hyuga, and their name does indeed come from that tale...and they're the clan that Hanabi and Hiashi visited while Pain was attacking Konoha (episode 390 - the Hanabi backstory filler). Obviously it's not officially canon but that episode was meant to be a tie-in to The Last so...

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Fjodor (Nov 5, 2017)

It's a pity that there are no children from the other less famous clans that were present in the first generation, like the Inuzuka or Aburame clan for example. Oh well, can't have everything I suppose.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 5, 2017)

Maybe since they are extended the Chunin exam arc we can get a squad or two how are from the Inuzuka and Aburame clan, akin to how Neji's squad was introduced in Naruto.


----------



## Fjodor (Nov 5, 2017)

That would certainly be nice.


----------



## fuff (Nov 6, 2017)

op or end cover


----------



## fuff (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## root (Nov 6, 2017)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Maybe since they are extended the Chunin exam arc we can get a squad or two how are from the Inuzuka and Aburame clan, akin to how Neji's squad was introduced in Naruto.


We don't know if they are extending anything. Would be nice though. Or they could show some new clans.


----------



## ramezzes (Nov 7, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sarada look like she about to whip out her clans signature jutsu,  the forehead poke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spankdatbitch (Nov 7, 2017)

I've noticed that they've consistently featured these particular kids -plus Namida and Wasabi- in the intro's/outro's.
That makes 12 of them,so I'm leaning towards these kids being the new Konoha dozen of sorts.
We know that the Naruto/Boruto writers love their parallels,so that wouldn't surprise me at all.




Bashkuga said:


> It's a pity that there are no children from the other less famous clans that were present in the first generation, like the Inuzuka or Aburame clan for example. Oh well, can't have everything I suppose.



Very True.
When I first saw Enko-the girl with the paw arm sleeves-,I thought there might have been a big chance that she was from the Inuzuka clan.
I guess we shouldn't be surprised that we don't recognize many of the new clan names though.The ninja world has greatly modernized since the final War.
It seems Konoha will soon become an entire large city,rather then just the humble village it was for many years.

So i'm sure that many new families have migrated to Konoha since the war ended.Especially since it's likely famed  as the hometown of Naruto/Sasuke;the legendary ninja's that defeated a Goddess,and ended a horrible conflict.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## king81992 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rai said:


> ​



Does anyone have a translation?


----------



## fuff (Nov 8, 2017)

@Animeblue is this true? I mean the guy did not post a source so...sounds like bs


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Nov 8, 2017)

fuff said:


> @Animeblue is this true? I mean the guy did not post a source so...sounds like bs



I wouldn't be even surprised if it's true since the Boruto team seems to particularly be fond of her lol


----------



## Derael (Nov 8, 2017)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> I wouldn't be even surprised if it's true since the Boruto team seems to particularly be fond of her lol


How so? She barely spoke since episode 15. She's not really relevant. She's less relevant than Denki.


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 8, 2017)

They would do better to design her a new personality.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NinJarX (Nov 8, 2017)

fuff said:


> @Animeblue is this true? I mean the guy did not post a source so...sounds like bs



Not him but yes, sekibeing already posted she would get a new outfit some days ago.

Hopefully this means we'll see more of her because I like her very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Nov 8, 2017)

fuff said:


> @Animeblue is this true? I mean the guy did not post a source so...sounds like bs


Cuter outfit? 
Less pants?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derael (Nov 8, 2017)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Cuter outfit?
> Less pants?


An outfit that doesn't make her look like she's from another anime would be nice. I wonder if that comes from complaints about her looking suspiciously similar to a character from another manga

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NinJarX (Nov 8, 2017)

Derael said:


> An outfit that doesn't make her look like she's from another anime would be nice. I wonder if that comes from complaints about her looking suspiciously similar to a character from another manga



There's no complains. She get a new outfit because they're out of school and Sumire not needing to dress like a school girl anymore. It was obvious she would get one if she'll make it to a Genin, which is pretty much highly likely now btw.


----------



## Ecei (Nov 8, 2017)

NinjutsuSensei said:


> There's no complains. She get a new outfit because they're out of school and Sumire not needing to dress like a school girl anymore. It was obvious she would get one if she'll make it to a Genin, which is pretty much highly likely now btw.


Why was she the only one in a uniform tho


----------



## Derael (Nov 8, 2017)

NinjutsuSensei said:


> There's no complains. She get a new outfit because they're out of school and Sumire not needing to dress like a school girl anymore. It was obvious she would get one if she'll make it to a Genin, which is pretty much highly likely now btw.


aren't they all getting new clothes though/original clothes from the movie. Why making it such a big deal because of Sumire?


----------



## Indra (Nov 8, 2017)

Derael said:


> aren't they all getting new clothes though/original clothes from the movie. Why making it such a big deal because of Sumire?


I just hope we get to see the Movie designs by the time they graduate.

It's been kind of weird how Boruto's jacket mysteriously healed


----------



## Derael (Nov 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> I just hope we get to see the Movie designs by the time they graduate.
> 
> It's been kind of weird how Boruto's jacket mysteriously healed


Actually, I wish they could keep Mitsuki's curent design. He looks better than in the movie.


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Nov 9, 2017)

Can someone tell me how you include an image to a comment without disappearing once submitted? I think I wrote enough comments to get past the newbie limitations.


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 11, 2017)

Derael said:


> Actually, I wish they could keep Mitsuki's curent design. He looks better than in the movie.


I dont really notice the difference...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Nov 11, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> I dont really notice the difference...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Nov 11, 2017)

He looks more cuddly in the show than in the movie 
Ohh well


----------



## fuff (Nov 11, 2017)

for that cd


----------



## fuff (Nov 11, 2017)

this is about JF and the va being there

via google trans:

sarada va: happy to appear again at jf but nervous
sasuke va: thought he was not going to be asked to come in but looking fwd to it (this makes sense since sasuke is non-existent in the anime besides like 5 eps)..guess nothing sasuke related is in works for the anime...otherwise he prob would not have said this...assuming they do their lines in advance...tho not surprised...its SP

boruto va and naruto va, i dont really care for but they are excited to come

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Naruto2016 (Nov 11, 2017)

fuff said:


> this is about JF and the va being there
> 
> via google trans:
> 
> ...


Is Kishimoto coming this time too with the VAs?


----------



## fuff (Nov 11, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> Is Kishimoto coming this time too with the VAs?


no clue, i dont think this info is out yet. i hope so tho

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 11, 2017)

...really..?
u ask a question and then give an optimistic....


----------



## Naruto2016 (Nov 11, 2017)

I


fuff said:


> ...really..?
> u ask a question and then give an optimistic....


You said: hope so. I'm just agreeing with you. I hope Kishi attends too 

Edit: Why do people in this forum view optimistic rating so negatively?


----------



## Naruto2016 (Nov 11, 2017)

fuff said:


> this is about JF and the va being there
> 
> via google trans:
> 
> ...


----------



## Derael (Nov 11, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> I dont really notice the difference...


 It's pretty obvious though.


DeathTheBeast said:


>


Thank you. It's one of the rare case Ikemoto's redesign is better than the original. Since the design he has in the show is the same as the one in the manga, I whish they could keep it.
Judging by the opening though, that's not happening. A shame.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fuff (Nov 11, 2017)

Naruto2016 said:


> I
> 
> You said: hope so. I'm just agreeing with you. I hope Kishi attends too
> 
> Edit: Why do people in this forum view optimistic rating so negatively?


they come across as keep dreaming to me...lol

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Platypus (Nov 12, 2017)

@fuff @Hussain @Rai @Naruto2016 @Xiammes @DeathTheBeast @Derael @Hyuga Prodigy @Indra @Animeblue @SoulFire!

I moved this thread to Aki TV Channel. From now on this will be the (manga spoiler)-free Boruto anime discussion thread, similar to the My Hero Academia thread in this section.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 12, 2017)

Aight.


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 12, 2017)

The Boruto manga will have its own thread in the Akihabara Gallery like MHA and DB?


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Nov 12, 2017)

Platypus said:


> @fuff @Hussain @Rai @Naruto2016 @Xiammes @DeathTheBeast @Derael @Hyuga Prodigy @Indra @Animeblue @SoulFire!
> 
> I moved this thread to Aki TV Channel. From now on this will be the (manga spoiler)-free Boruto anime discussion thread, similar to the My Hero Academia thread in this section.



Okay! Thank you for the tag


----------



## Platypus (Nov 12, 2017)

Non-spoiler-free/Regular anime & manga discussion --> Konoha Library (soon to be renamed to New Leaf)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 12, 2017)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 13, 2017)

So something similar happened to this thread as the Pokemon one it seems.


----------



## nottoday (Nov 15, 2017)

hi, can someone help me out here, i want to know if it is possible to watch naruto gaiden(ep19-24 of boruto according to the filler guide here) without spoiling boruto, i haven't watched any episodes of boruto and kinda of want to just watch Gaiden first, if i just jump in and watch episodes 19-24 will i get spoiled, do those episodes only cover gaiden or do they cover some boruto: next generations material in there too, which would leave me confused or ruin a twist or something that i haven't seen yet
no spoilers please 
and thank you


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2017)

nottoday said:


> hi, can someone help me out here, i want to know if it is possible to watch naruto gaiden(ep19-24 of boruto according to the filler guide here) without spoiling boruto, i haven't watched any episodes of boruto and kinda of want to just watch Gaiden first, if i just jump in and watch episodes 19-24 will i get spoiled, do those episodes only cover gaiden or do they cover some boruto: next generations material in there too, which would leave me confused or ruin a twist or something that i haven't seen yet
> no spoilers please
> and thank you


boruto series has no real plot yet....so it doesnt matter at alll
watching those eps should be fine


----------



## fuff (Nov 16, 2017)

could potentially lead to temari having a new VA?? if bleach ever comes back i dont want hitsugaya to be replaced T_T


----------



## nottoday (Nov 16, 2017)

fuff said:


> boruto series has no real plot yet....so it doesnt matter at alll
> watching those eps should be fine



hi thanks for replying, what would you recommend,
1- should i just start from boruto next gen ep 1 onwards
or
2- should i just watch episodes 19-24, then the boruto movie+ova and after that start with boruto next gen

thanks


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 16, 2017)

nottoday said:


> hi thanks for replying, what would you recommend,
> 1- should i just start from boruto next gen ep 1 onwards
> or
> 2- should i just watch episodes 19-24, then the boruto movie+ova and after that start with boruto next gen
> ...



You should watch it for your self. It's mostly character driven and slice of life but unless you don't care thenYou'll gonna only miss out some importance with Boruto mystery ability and his connection to the ootsutski and some of Boruto class mate that you havn't seen in the movie will play prominent role in the future which the manga have just recently canonize the anime materials.  One of Boruto classmate who orchestrated the village this early on  have some ties to Kaguya and the dimension. If you skiped right to the Gaiden you would have no clue about certain characters. 

Well the choice is yours.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Nov 16, 2017)

I enjoyed this episode (32).

Character building episodes are always welcome. That and World building


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2017)

nottoday said:


> hi thanks for replying, what would you recommend,
> 1- should i just start from boruto next gen ep 1 onwards
> or
> 2- should i just watch episodes 19-24, then the boruto movie+ova and after that start with boruto next gen
> ...


the storyline takes place like this:
chapter 700 ,gaiden(was made after the movie but happens before it), boruto movie

the anime is academy days, gaiden, more academy days

i personally thought those academy days ep...maybe like 3-4 were good, gaiden was worth while to watch but u might want to read the manga since they added/changed stuff for it (which i wasnt too fond of, some were okay but others were no right at all)

its up to u how u want to watch it. like i watched it the way it came out....


----------



## nottoday (Nov 17, 2017)

fuff said:


> the storyline takes place like this:
> chapter 700 ,gaiden(was made after the movie but happens before it), boruto movie
> 
> the anime is academy days, gaiden, more academy days
> ...



Thanks for replying,
hmm,
i think i'm gonna go ahead and read the manga and watch the movie/ova, i'll start the boruto anime after that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 17, 2017)

Wasn't there also a Mitsuki one shot chapter?


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 29, 2017)

Oh my god. This will motivate me to watch at least a few Boruto episodes ^__^

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## selfconcile (Dec 3, 2017)

Santoryu said:


> Oh my god. This will motivate me to watch at least a few Boruto episodes ^__^


What was it? It's gone


----------



## Kai D Oars (Dec 6, 2017)

selfconcile said:


> What was it? It's gone



It was Kakashi.


Boruto/Naruto poster. (right)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 6, 2017)

Wow, those examiner jounin are pathetic.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 7, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Wow, those examiner join are pathetic.



I think you mean jounin?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 7, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> I think you mean jounin?


Typos happen 

Thanks for letting me know of it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Pierro (Dec 7, 2017)

Does anyone know if this is an official picture? I don't remember seeing the guy in the top left corner.


----------



## Sasuke™ (Dec 7, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Does anyone know if this is an official picture? I don't remember seeing the guy in the top left corner.


Who's the guy on Mitsuki?
Another Otsutsuki?


----------



## Derael (Dec 7, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Does anyone know if this is an official picture? I don't remember seeing the guy in the top left corner.





SasukeUchiha said:


> Who's the guy on Mitsuki?
> Another Otsutsuki?


How are they gonna include him in the plot? It won't coincide with the manga...

Also RIP Mitsuki's manga/anime outfit... a downgrade...


----------



## Pierro (Dec 7, 2017)

SasukeUchiha said:


> Who's the guy on Mitsuki?
> Another Otsutsuki?


I have no idea. I was checking the official chinese streaming site for Boruto and they changed they previous image to this one.


----------



## Sasuke™ (Dec 7, 2017)

Pierro said:


> I have no idea. I was checking the official chinese streaming site for Boruto and they changed they previous image to this one.


Thanks.
So they will probably include another Otsutsuki in the new arc.


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Dec 8, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Does anyone know if this is an official picture? I don't remember seeing the guy in the top left corner.





SasukeUchiha said:


> Who's the guy on Mitsuki?
> Another Otsutsuki?



It was the third Ootsutski which was longed built up since Kaguya fillers.  Apparently Kishimoto had alot of ideas to implement into the movie but most of his rough draft ideas got scrapped out due to movie time constraint. You can read more info from the interview.

DESPISE WITH A FUCKING PASSION

I am guess that the third ootsutski was supposed to get tagged along with Momo and Kinshiki during the battle with Naruto/Sasuke/Kages and the chuunin exam infiltration???


----------



## Sasuke™ (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## DeathTheBeast (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Sasuke™ (Dec 9, 2017)

More merchandise for the jump festa 2018.


----------



## Sasuke™ (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Pierro (Dec 11, 2017)

Bolt with his parents.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2017)

What a bunch of shit tier jonin. I wish Kakashi put more weight into what he was saying during the exam.


----------



## Willain (Dec 13, 2017)

complete agree with the previous speaker! I would like to ask what I couldn't change my profile photo? i want to put my own one but don't have permission, why did it happen?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2017)

Willain said:


> complete agree with the previous speaker! I would like to ask what I couldn't change my profile photo? i want to put my own one but don't have permission, why did it happen?


There's currently a bare minimum numbers of posts you need to change your avatar. Check the FAQ or something, it might be like 50 or maybe somewhat less.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 13, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What a bunch of shit tier jonin. I wish Kakashi put more weight into what he was saying during the exam.



not impressed with the new gen, Musubi?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> not impressed with the new gen, Musubi?


It depends on what you mean by that, but no?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2017)

It looks like Asuma and Kurenai's daughter show up next episode. I like the look of her so I hope she comes off well.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 13, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It depends on what you mean by that, but no?



the neo rookies ofc


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> the neo rookies ofc


Copycats for the most part and blander ones with a weird modern kid vibe slapped on most of them. A few come off better than the others in general, but as a whole the bar sure dropped a lot and this episode makes the jounin look incompetent and makes the genin look good even when they aren't particularly meant to look good.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 13, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Copycats for the most part and blander ones with a weird modern kid vibe slapped on most of them. A few come off better than the others in general, but as a whole the bar sure dropped a lot and this episode makes the jounin look incompetent and makes the genin look good even when they aren't particularly meant to look good.



which joinin's performance disappointed you the most?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> which joinin's performance disappointed you the most?


Anko's perhaps, but it some ways Konohamaru's performance was worse. Anko at least took down the captives they took while Konohamaru let Sarada who had the Sharingan get away and fought less students.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 13, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Anko's perhaps, but it some ways Konohamaru's performance was worse. Anko at least took down the captives they took while Konohamaru let Sarada who had the Sharingan get away and fought less students.



Anko for me

every jounin was too soft giving them too much chances

but being one shotted by litterally Crying no Jutsu from a wallpaper character is something else


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> Anko for me
> 
> every jounin was too soft giving them too much chances
> 
> but being one shotted by litterally Crying no Jutsu from a wallpaper character is something else


She also let herself get hit by regular Taijutsu attacks.

Warabi or Wasabi or whatever's moveset is kind of interesting. She has that cat thing going on but also has medical jutsu. Where the fuck did they learn this Fuuinjutsu anyway or Iryojutsu like I just mentioned? The solo version of the fuuinjutsu seemed to have no effect, while like a dozen kids managed to hold back Kakashi with it after pulling it out of their collective asses with none of it ever being shown before. That along with how difficult to achieve that would be normally and how bad of a sealing it is bothers me.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Dec 13, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Warabi or Wasabi or whatever's moveset is kind of interesting. She has that cat thing going on but also has medicial jutsu. Where the fuck did they learn this Fuuinjutsu anyway or Iryojutsu like I just mentioned? The solo version of the fuuinjutsu seemed to have no effect, while like a dozen kids managed to hold back Kakashi with it after pulling it out of their collective asses with none of it ever being shown before. That along with how difficult to achieve that would be normally and how bad of a sealing it is bothers me.



everyone is a prodigy now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> everyone is a prodigy now


Maybe indeed 

Or they want us to think so.


----------



## Boruto (Dec 14, 2017)

Or it's the vastly improved curriculum? They learned to walk on solid surfaces, water, and summoning jutsu, and that's just the stuff we were shown in the early eps. No wonder the average level of their ability is far higher than before.

One of them using it and not doing anything might be because it was Denki, who's useless. And it just turned out his knowledge of the jutsu isn't unique to him and was probably just covered in the Academy. A dozen of them holding back Kakashi isn't really surprising when he was never some kind of beast in terms of physical strength.


----------



## fuff (Dec 14, 2017)

totally forgot about this thread

@Platypus (platgaku) needs to put this in kl


----------



## Platypus (Dec 14, 2017)

fuff said:


> totally forgot about this thread
> 
> @Platypus (platgaku) needs to put this in kl






Platypus said:


> @fuff @Hussain @Rai @Naruto2016 @Xiammes @DeathTheBeast @Derael @Hyuga Prodigy @Indra @Animeblue @SoulFire!
> 
> I moved this thread to Aki TV Channel. From now on this will be the (manga spoiler)-free Boruto anime discussion thread, similar to the My Hero Academia thread in this section.





Platypus said:


> Non-spoiler-free/Regular anime & manga discussion --> Konoha Library (soon to be renamed to New Leaf)





fuff said:


> thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 15, 2017)

Platypus said:


> ​


and i totally forgot about this thread existing.
so that heads up was not helpful


----------



## Sasuke™ (Dec 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 15, 2017)

SasukeUchiha said:


>


Don't know what that's doing in this thread, but that is one gorgeous Sasuke figure!!!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm not into figures or buying them at least but it's clearly really well made. My issue with Boruto Sasuke is that while he's cool and all I can hardly tell it's the same character at times.



skullguy said:


> Or it's the vastly improved curriculum? They learned to walk on solid surfaces, water, and summoning jutsu, and that's just the stuff we were shown in the early eps. No wonder the average level of their ability is far higher than before.
> 
> One of them using it and not doing anything might be because it was Denki, who's useless. And it just turned out his knowledge of the jutsu isn't unique to him and was probably just covered in the Academy. A dozen of them holding back Kakashi isn't really surprising when he was never some kind of beast in terms of physical strength.


Who has Kuchiyose besides Sumire who learned it outside of the Academy? While it's clear they're learning more things like chakra control, we've never been shown fuuinjutsu before. To just bust it out of nowhere with no build up and use it to "win" is no good when they've had plenty of screen time to show more hints of it besides some throw away line I think Denki had, but that was only him.

I don't think it's weird that they could restrain him as a group. The weird part is that it took so many of them and he was still moving. What does the technique even do if it requires a huge group to hold back one person or are they just awful at it?


----------



## Zorp (Dec 21, 2017)

Hahaha, wow, I can't believe they almost forced another kiss between an Uzumaki and Uchiha.  Then you have the Kakashi clone (does this kid idolize him or something?), Team 10 and Team 7 (lol) reborn, and Mirai wielding her father's weapons.  So many callbacks.  I would have been completely fine with Team 3.  Then again, Japan is the country that basically takes a national holiday when a new Dragon Quest game comes out, so it makes sense that they run on nostalgia.  There's even a certain amount of pride and honor that comes from that, I feel.

That being said, Boruto and Sarada's improvised teamwork was nice to see, especially how Boruto hid a clone under the bridge.  Mitsuki is a level above, clearly spelling out how they were inhibiting each other's strengths.  Mistuki sees all.

I do hope we get a scene in the future where Konohamaru earns his team's respect.  He's just seen as that "big brother" figure right now.  Boruto calls him "nii-chan" and Sarada casually throws shurikens at his face.  Maybe their tune will change when they see him get serious.

Sarada needs to tone down the attitude a bit.  She wants to be Hokage so bad, she isn't seeing that leaving a comrade behind who slows her down isn't the way to lead a village.  Quite presumptuous to think they'll be even better than the former Team 7 who were more powerful that the Legendary Sannin, but kids have to set big goals, I guess.


----------



## fuff (Dec 22, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm not into figures or buying them at least but it's clearly really well made.* My issue with Boruto Sasuke is that while he's cool and all I can hardly tell it's the same character at times.*


I kinda agree on this, it is because of the missing duck butt hair


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 22, 2017)

fuff said:


> I kinda agree on this, it is because of the missing duck butt hair


Pretty much. Having a character with a highly recognizable hair style for the entire series then doing away with isn't the best idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 22, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Pretty much. Having a character with a highly recognizable hair style for the entire series they doing away with isn't the best idea.


i like the duck butt hair tbh.

there has been so many rip off based off of sasuke's hair.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Dec 22, 2017)

fuff said:


> I kinda agree on this, it is because of the missing duck butt hair


Damn, that gif is cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 27, 2017)

Well this is the last of Kishimoto's material that hadn't been adapted unless we count some TV version of the Boruto movie.

I wasn't huge on the original oneshot, but the anime made up for it somewhat with some nice sakuga and making Mitsuki's Sage Mode look particularly cool as well as some decent direction. The super weird "Boruto is my gay sun" shit is still dumb though.

Also the joke about Mitsuki not knowing whether Orochimaru was his mom or dad was kind of amusing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zorp (Dec 28, 2017)

Didn't know this was the last of Kishimoto's material.  They certainly did it justice, that's for sure.  It was the most intriguing episode yet.  Held my attention throughout, gave some cool hand-to-hand, Orochimaru shenanigans, and one of the coolest designs I've seen in Naruto in a while when Mitsuki went sage mode.  I may not know why seeing an article about Boruto would suddenly make him want to devote his life to Boruto, but we all strive to find purpose one way or another.  He's using his power, despite his confusion, to help someone else.  Many others would wallow in self-pity and become bitter, but Mitsuki chose to live differently.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 29, 2017)

Zorp said:


> Didn't know this was the last of Kishimoto's material.  They certainly did it justice, that's for sure.  It was the most intriguing episode yet.  Held my attention throughout, gave some cool hand-to-hand, Orochimaru shenanigans, and one of the coolest designs I've seen in Naruto in a while when Mitsuki went sage mode.  I may not know why seeing an article about Boruto would suddenly make him want to devote his life to Boruto, but we all strive to find purpose one way or another.  He's using his power, despite his confusion, to help someone else.  Many others would wallow in self-pity and become bitter, but Mitsuki chose to live differently.


Yeah, it was a one chapter one shot. It came out after the Gaiden that covered that Sarada arc I believe. Maybe it was for the Boruto movie or that could've been something else.


----------



## Alita (Dec 30, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> Anko for me
> 
> every jounin was too soft giving them too much chances
> 
> but being one shotted by litterally Crying no Jutsu from a wallpaper character is something else



I think it was pretty obvious that the jonin were all holding back in their fights. If they fought seriously it would be impossible for the rookies to ever win.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 30, 2017)

Alita54 said:


> I think it was pretty obvious that the jonin were all holding back in their fights. If they fought seriously it would be impossible for the rookies to ever win.


Even if they weren't goingall out  combat-wise you have Konohamaru who actually got trapped in Sarada's genjutsu, Kakashi getting nailed with those fuinjutsu, etc.


----------



## Alita (Dec 31, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Even if they weren't goingall out  combat-wise you have Konohamaru who actually got trapped in Sarada's genjutsu, Kakashi getting nailed with those fuinjutsu, etc.



They didn't go that easy on them initially but the ultimate goal was to get them to work as a team to get kakashi's bell not to defeat them so I could see them letting them win eventually.

It should also be noted that Boruto's era of rookies do seem to be a lot stronger than naruto's era. Sarada is already capable of sharingan and genjutsu before even becoming a genin. Sasuke didn't get it till after he became a genin and couldn't do genjutsu till post timeskip. Naruto and sasuke had to learn chakra control after becoming genin while the rookies can already all do it before that. Some of them can hold their own against chunin and jonin. Mitsuki can do sage freaking sage mode. Boruto learned rasengan in a shorter time than Naruto. They are really only rookies in name only. So they aren't pushovers either.


----------



## Boruto (Dec 31, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Who has Kuchiyose besides Sumire who learned it outside of the Academy? While it's clear they're learning more things like chakra control, we've never been shown fuuinjutsu before. To just bust it out of nowhere with no build up and use it to "win" is no good when they've had plenty of screen time to show more hints of it besides some throw away line I think Denki had, but that was only him.
> 
> I don't think it's weird that they could restrain him as a group. The weird part is that it took so many of them and he was still moving. What does the technique even do if it requires a huge group to hold back one person or are they just awful at it?



More than a late reply 'cause I forgot about this thread entirely, but eh.

Summoning was taught about in one of the earliest episodes (the boys vs girls one) when Konohamaru demonstrated toad summoning and Boruto tried and failed at it because he didn't have a contract (they still summoned sealed weapons, though). Denki tried the same sealing jutsu on Iwabe before the exam started (and Iwabe even lectured him on improving its strength by putting more chakra into it), so to me it isn't that far fetched that it was taught in the Academy instead of him picking it up somewhere else, since fairly advanced stuff was being taught early on.

I guess they're just that awful at it, which is reasonable or they'd be too OP for their age.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 10, 2018)

Boruto sure is out to prove he's a little shit at all times isn't he?

This mission is also a watered down Wave clone with some slight changes.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm really looking forward to the next episode, things are starting to get more serious.  Boruto annoys me with how he wants to do everything by himself but I suspect he will eventually mature. Also, I really like Konohomaru as an adult


----------



## Roman (Jan 12, 2018)

Adult Konohamaru >>>>>>>>


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 17, 2018)

While some decisions in this episode weren't perfect it was an improvement over the last one and Konohamaru having Fuuton: Rasengan was kind of interesting, though him missing and just scaring the guy unconscious was weird.

The Wave mission copying continued too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2018)

So is The Land of Snow actually a real thing now or is the anime still non-canon after all?

The scientist dude seems more fun in the TV series. I think he'll be more interesting with build up.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 31, 2018)

SP likes to suck their own filler dick. But it doesnt hurt to assume its canon, since the word canon itself doesnt exist in Japan apparently


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2018)

Honestly in general I don't think the series is doing a proper job in that regard even if the show itself is alright.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jan 31, 2018)

Cuntasuke


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2018)

Naruto just blitzing that asshole and ending the shitty arc in moments was great. 

Why is Boruto the MC again?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2018)

I went back and noticed you can see him in the orange blur if you freeze it at the right moment


----------



## Addy (Mar 1, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Naruto just blitzing that asshole and ending the shitty arc in moments was great.
> 
> Why is Boruto the MC again?



maybe next arc will be better?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 25, 2018)

They really didn't do much to expand on the Bee scene besides some rapping in his head.

Shukaku showing up was alright.


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 25, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> They really didn't do much to expand on the Bee scene besides some rapping in his head.
> 
> Shukaku showing up was alright.


Well, they did show Bee making his usual tentacle escape (a definite change from the movie depiction). This likely means that Eight tails survived as well in spite of having most of his chakra gobbled up.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 3, 2018)

I have no idea why Chojiro wants to hand over his title so damn badly to some decent chuunin. Why would he put Kagura in charge of his entire village while he's gone? Did Mei dropping the title that fast make him feel like doing the same?

There's oddly few genin from each other village. I get that they wanted to have one more significant team from each of the other villages, but even the more exclusive one back in Naruto had many more chuunin candidates.

Tenten's long distance weapon summoning is fairly interesting and they brought back those weird looking wooden peg puppets.


----------



## Zorp (May 11, 2018)

Yeah, it's odd that Chojiro keeps noting that he'll pass on his title to Kagura some day.  I mean, Chojiro is still young and has a lot of years ahead of him.  He's done more good for his village than countless others before him.  I think he's selling himself short.

Great to see Tenten again.  This girl just keep getting better with age.

Gaara's adopted son seems to have the power of Gaara's father, if I'm not mistaken.  Wonder how he got that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 11, 2018)

Zorp said:


> Yeah, it's odd that Chojiro keeps noting that he'll pass on his title to Kagura some day.  I mean, Chojiro is still young and has a lot of years ahead of him.  He's done more good for his village than countless others before him.  I think he's selling himself short.
> 
> Great to see Tenten again.  This girl just keep getting better with age.
> 
> Gaara's adopted son seems to have the power of Gaara's father, if I'm not mistaken.  Wonder how he got that.


I find it incredibly weird too. He even mentions fucking leaving him in charge of the Village while he's gone. The kid is only regular Chunin level and likely has worse qualifications than 15 year old Gaara to be in charge.

I feel like Tenten's current look is a bit over-elaborate, but she's always looked good. It's interesting that she seems to be the overall head proctor or something or at least she's a proctor for more than one exam.

He has the Sandaime's (the one noted to be the strongest Kazekage who was killed and made into a puppet by Sasori) power rather than Gaara's father, though the way the power works is likely the same. It's more like the Sandaime's because it's iron files rather than gold dust like Rasa. I'm not sure if Magnet release or whatever is a kekkei genkai or not.

It's funny to see how shitty some characters are compared to their parents. Shinki completely wrecked Metal. Boruto's clone abilities are a joke, but his opponents were pretty shitty too, they all came out and the best they could do was two each.


----------



## Zorp (May 20, 2018)

I hate to be a sourpuss, but these Chunnin exams are so weak compared to Naruto's.  The fights were over rather quickly and they weren't that interesting to watch.  Shinki is really the only interesting character from another village.  Shikadai made a pretty lame showing even though he won.  Boruto was literally caught like a deer in headlights in the face of those slow-moving bubbles and was only able to find a solution by using the cheap throwing star.  At least Sarada looked cool by predicting her 3-second victory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Jun 27, 2018)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> (Civil replies only please)
> 
> The European tariffs
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether there's a source for this or is it one of those ass pull posts because people are talking about it and im confused


This article doesn't seem to be revealing anything new, as it is already known that Sakura sought out Sasuke, traveled with him and eventually married, became pregnant and delivered Sarada prior to returning to Konoha. I doubt that Kishi indicated that Sakura became pregnant before she and Sasuke married--heck, he's far too traditional for that.


----------



## shippuuden (Jun 27, 2018)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> (Civil replies only please)
> 
> The European tariffs
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether there's a source for this or is it one of those ass pull posts because people are talking about it and im confused



It's fake.

Kishimoto, for the time being, has not talked about "when Sasuke pregnat Sakura."

I read the article, and only use the "Kishimoto said", in his most recent interview on WSJ, he does not touch the subject.

Then, the article editor only makes conjectures, ordering details according to his opinion, how to think that """Yes, Sakura was pregnant in Gaiden."""

Detail that has been denied several times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Jun 27, 2018)

SoulFire! said:


> This article doesn't seem to be revealing anything new, as it is already known that Sakura sought out Sasuke, traveled with him and eventually married, became pregnant and delivered Sarada prior to returning to Konoha. I doubt that Kishi indicated that Sakura became pregnant before she and Sasuke married--heck, he's far too traditional for that.


It’s the way they worded it and how blatantly biased and unprofessional it seems, it’s fake I know but why do people even bother writing up such things..


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 27, 2018)

Wanderingshinobi said:


> It’s the way they worded it and how blatantly biased and unprofessional it seems, it’s fake I know but why do people even bother writing up such things..


It's clearly fake given the bias and the snide way it'd been written.



Wanderingshinobi said:


> but why do people even bother writing up such things..


Clickbait. 


BTW is this site of remote relevance /popularity?


----------



## Wanderingshinobi (Jun 27, 2018)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It's clearly fake given the bias and the snide way it'd been written.
> 
> 
> Clickbait.
> ...


No, some idiot found it from the knockturn alley and that shit spread on twitter and people actually believe it


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 28, 2018)

Not that this was a particularly bad episode or anything, but I really hate how much Boruto is pandered. It feels so off particularly as this is a sequel series with a different MC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 28, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Not that this was a particularly bad episode or anything, but I really hate how much Boruto is pandered. It feels so off particularly as this is a sequel series with a different MC.


This is just the start lol. Have a look at the manga. 10000x worse. Everyone is reduced to a boruto  cheerleader


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 28, 2018)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> This is just the start lol. Have a look at the manga. 10000x worse. Everyone is reduced to a boruto  cheerleader


You're saying that like the anime hasn't done the same thing


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 28, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You're saying that like the anime hasn't done the same thing



True that


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 28, 2018)

I think the most interesting things to note were from Sasuke in this episode with him basically admitting to not being able to beat Naruto and giving up on thinking he will. There was something else as well, but I'm not remembering it at the moment.

I wonder where Tsunade is through all of this. She's still around after all. Even if she's retired you'd think she could be brought back as a healer.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 28, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I think the most interesting things to note were from Sasuke in this episode with him basically admitting to not being able to beat Naruto and giving up on thinking he will. There was something else as well, but I'm not remembering it at the moment.
> 
> I wonder where Tsunade is through all of this. She's still around after all. Even if she's retired you'd think she could be brought back as a healer.


It was a draw. They both had fallen down armless lol. 

Then again, sasuke has been reduced to a boruto cheerleader to the point where he doesn't give a darn about his daughter, and wil continue till they kill him and give his sword and cape


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 28, 2018)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It was a draw. They both had fallen down armless lol.
> 
> Then again, sasuke has been reduced to a boruto cheerleader to the point where he doesn't give a darn about his daughter, and wil continue till they kill him and give his sword and cape


You’re talking to me as if I don’t know how Naruto ended and as if you took that ending at face value.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 19, 2018)

A really excellent looking and well directed episode that almost felt like a movie in its own way while not being the same as the movie version.

My one issue is still Boruto. His super special MC aura jobber bullshit and character still take away from even this.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 19, 2018)

They’re trying to give him character development and that’s a good thing, but it doesn’t work because they’re still handing everything to him on a platter.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 20, 2018)

What, people don't think Boruto is being handed things on a platter? That's funny.


----------



## IamSomeone (Oct 26, 2018)

Why am I now finding this discussion


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 26, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What, people don't think Boruto is being handed things on a platter? That's funny.


he should've never came out of Hinata's womb I guess


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 11, 2018)

This arc sucks.

These kids are morons and nobody REALLY cares about Mitsuki so why are we going through this bullshit? Also Kurotsuchi getting her ass kicked like that was silly. What happened to trying to fight the alien rabbits and you get beat like that?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 19, 2018)

This arc is kind of a mess, but this episode at least might have some potential for future development.


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 19, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This arc is kind of a mess, but this episode at least might have some potential for future development.


It has certainly gone all over the place but maybe just now it's getting down to the nitty gritty of this meandering plot. Onoki being in on the Mitsuki disappearance does make it more interesting.


----------



## Zorp (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm wondering if that is the real Onoki, though, or an impostor.  If it is him, there better be a good explanation why he's acting this way.


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Nov 25, 2018)

Zorp said:


> I'm wondering if that is the real Onoki, though, or an impostor.  If it is him, there better be a good explanation why he's acting this way.



This is the real Onooki. The episode already explained his reasoning for doing all this.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 25, 2018)

Something about this whole explanation feels very limp when it could've been a bit more interesting.

Honestly there's something really off about this arc's writing.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2018)

Why is this thread in this section?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2019)

Well that arc was utter garbage.

At least Onoki left them with a special message!

"Don't be a fucking moron and don't get dragged into next gen Boruto nonsense or you'll become useless and/or die."

I'm glad Boruto and Sarada actually were punished and lost their genin status. There's no way that shit will last, hell they hardly give a darn about it.

Boruto lost access to Garaga 

I really hate Mitsuki's character. While I can at least appreciate Boruto being kind of a shithead who gets away with shit as being his character (not that I like it, but from a character point of view he does what he's supposed to, though a charismatic lead he is not) there's never been a real reason to give a darn about Mitsuki who's just a boring loser who's gay for Boruto because he was shown his photo 

That announcement was silly. "Kurotsuchi resolves shit without issue (she was a joke in this arc), but yeah her predecessor died" 

Did they really just let the kids get away with it just because the Kurotsuchi threatened to snipe them for her own shitty village? What a joke. Hell at least boot out Mitsuki who legitimately turned rogue and shit.


----------

